#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-13
<ubotu> New bug: #132081 in migration-assistant (main) "[feisty]  migration-assistant migrate mail accounts but anything else from evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132081
<Zero> hi every one
<Zero> some one can put the bug #128165 on Tribe 6 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128165 in netcfg "Installation of Network put a wrong DNS, crashing the Installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<Zero> *to Tribe 6
<ubotu> New bug: #132083 in Ubuntu "dlink DWL-G650+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132083
<ubotu> New bug: #132085 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "libgstreamer0.10-0 dependant on non-essential packages?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132085
<ubotu> New bug: #132086 in rhythmbox (main) "YouTube videos make rhythmbox erratic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132086
<ubotu> New bug: #132087 in qemulator (universe) "qemulator won't start in Gutsy Kubuntu --- says gtk/glade missing even though they're not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132087
<ubotu> New bug: #132088 in postfix-policyd (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync postfix-policyd (1.80-2.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132088
<ubotu> New bug: #132089 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sub_info dereferenced after free in finish_usermodehelper_pipe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132089
<ubotu> New bug: #132090 in evolution (main) "Evolution cannot migrate user data to new machine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132090
<ubotu> New bug: #132091 in boa (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync boa (0.94.14rc21-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132091
<ubotu> New bug: #132094 in bins (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync bins (1.1.29-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132094
<ubotu> New bug: #132092 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Installer freezes at 90% while loading usb-storage module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132092
<ubotu> New bug: #132093 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge-torrent 0.5.4.1-1 (universe) sync from debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132093
<ubotu> New bug: #132096 in kvpnc (universe) "Upgrade disables vpn client kvpnc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132096
<ubotu> New bug: #132095 in xen-3.1 (main) "xend crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132095
<ubotu> New bug: #132098 in gnome-panel (main) "cant change virtual desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132098
<ubotu> New bug: #131585 in xen-3.1 (main) "xm crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131585
<ubotu> New bug: #132099 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.2.8-0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132099
<ubotu> New bug: #132100 in Ubuntu "Gutsy install fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132100
<ubotu> New bug: #132104 in mkelfimage (universe) "Please sync mkelfimage (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132104
<ubotu> New bug: #132105 in myspell-lv (main) "Please sync myspell-lv (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132105
<ubotu> New bug: #132106 in linux-meta (main) "serial adapter gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132106
<ubotu> New bug: #132107 in ksubtitleripper (multiverse) "Patch required due to new gocr version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132107
<ubotu> New bug: #132108 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  No Sound (ACL262) until Headphones Plugged In" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132108
<ubotu> New bug: #132109 in Ubuntu "networking dies under heavy load, unable to recover w/o reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132109
<ubotu> New bug: #131928 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-kde crashed with TypeError in installButtonClicked()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131928
<ubotu> New bug: #132115 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: aliprosessi new pre-removal script palautti virhetilakoodin 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132115
<ubotu> New bug: #132116 in nautilus (main) "maximized windows do not close when "X" is clicked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132116
<ubotu> New bug: #132113 in xenman (universe) "xenman.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132113
<ubotu> New bug: #132117 in xen-3.1 (main) "xen guest domains won't start Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Could not find bridge, and none was specified" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132117
<ubotu> New bug: #132118 in gnome-panel (main) "network manager applet default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132118
<ubotu> New bug: #132119 in grep (main) "echo 2 | grep '^[[:digit:] ] +$' prints nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132119
<RAOF> Now that's what I call a bug report :)
<ajmitch> egrep vs grep
<RAOF> Ah, yes.  + isn't a regular RE characher.
<RAOF> ajmitch: You haven't marked that as invalid yet?
<ubotu> New bug: #132120 in busybox (main) "busybox 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu3 "mount -o bind" crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132120
<ajmitch> RAOF: quite right
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<ubotu> New bug: #132122 in rhythmbox (main) "sound does not consistently go to the speakers via the sound card. It defaults to the onboard soud system," [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132122
<ubotu> New bug: #132126 in spe (universe) "spe crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132126
<ubotu> New bug: #132131 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GNOME Vazaar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132131
<ubotu> New bug: #132133 in ksubtitleripper (multiverse) "ksubtitleripper editing UI broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132133
<ubotu> New bug: #132134 in debian-installer (main) "can't find kernel in sources list sources" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132134
<ubotu> New bug: #132135 in xen-3.1 (main) "HVM guests don't boot xenconsole: Could not read tty from store: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132135
<ubotu> New bug: #132138 in Ubuntu "segfaults during boot, lvm symlinks in /dev/vg/lvs not created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132138
<ubotu> New bug: #132140 in hotkey-setup (main) "Sony Vaio display brightness special keys don't work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132140
<ubotu> New bug: #132141 in dolphin (main) "desktop_dolphin translations missing in the source package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132141
<ubotu> New bug: #132143 in gimp (main) "GIMP in 64bit Feisty corrupts PSD files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132143
<ubotu> New bug: #132144 in gparted (main) "ntfs partition resize fail because of automount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132144
<ubotu> New bug: #132145 in filelight (universe) "[feisty]  fileligth crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132145
<ubotu> New bug: #132146 in gnome-terminal (main) "unable to launch shortcut using terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132146
<ubotu> New bug: #132149 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org 2.3.0~src680m224-1ubuntu2 hangs with 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132149
<ubotu> New bug: #132150 in update-manager (main) "adept upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132150
<ubotu> New bug: #132151 in evolution (main) ""Edit as new" constantly greyed out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132151
<ubotu> New bug: #132152 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu Adept Manager - file not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132152
<ubotu> New bug: #132156 in gutenprint (main) "HP Photosmart USB wont print" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132156
<ubotu> New bug: #132157 in ubiquity (main) "Untranslated strings in gutsy installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132157
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #132158 in asterisk (universe) "please sync asterisk 1:1.4.10~dfsg-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132158
<ubotu> New bug: #132159 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP8X 128Mb: Wrong NVIDIA driver in nvidia-glx (9631 instead of newer 9639)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132159
<ubotu> New bug: #132160 in Ubuntu "gutsy install hangs with not functioning manually configured internet connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132160
<Instabin|work> Is the nvidia restricted driver going to be updated to support 8xxx series of cards in gusty?
<ubotu> New bug: #132163 in blender (universe) "blender causes X to restart if 'Extra Effects' enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132163
<ubotu> New bug: #132164 in streamripper (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync streamripper (1.62.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132164
<ubotu> New bug: #132166 in muine (universe) "'Importing folder' dialog starts in non-existent directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132166
<ubotu> New bug: #132167 in libpcap0.8 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132167
<ubotu> New bug: #132168 in libirman (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132168
<ubotu> New bug: #132169 in libpaper (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132169
<ubotu> New bug: #132170 in hspell (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132170
<ubotu> New bug: #132173 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "soft lockup during install wizard for missing java in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132173
<ubotu> New bug: #132175 in restricted-manager (restricted) "translation-string should have a description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132175
<ubotu> New bug: #132177 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Translation in Mozilla Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132177
<ubotu> New bug: #132128 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in main_arena() (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132128
<ubotu> New bug: #132179 in workbone (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove workbone from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132179
<ubotu> New bug: #132181 in openoffice.org (main) "Ubiquity failed to fetch openoffice.org language packs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132181
<pschulz01> Evening..
<ubotu> New bug: #132183 in pppoeconf (main) "pppoeconf missing dependency 'modconf'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132183
<ubotu> New bug: #132186 in geekast (universe) "Please sync geekast (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132186
<ubotu> New bug: #132121 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove() (dup-of: 122590)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132121
<ubotu> New bug: #132187 in azureus (universe) "[gutsy]  azureus crash while starting. "An unexpected error has been detected..."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132187
<ubotu> New bug: #132185 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.61 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132185
<ubotu> New bug: #132188 in pppoeconf (main) "no way to skip an interface when access concentrator found on it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132188
<ubotu> New bug: #132020 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132020
<ubotu> New bug: #132189 in griffith (universe) "griffith crashed with KeyError in populate()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132189
<ubotu> New bug: #132016 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strcasecmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132016
<ubotu> New bug: #132190 in wlassistant (universe) "Please sync wlassistant (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132190
<ubotu> New bug: #131842 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131842
<ubotu> New bug: #132191 in bzr-gtk (universe) "installs unuseable desktop file to bzr commit-notify" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132191
<ubotu> New bug: #131666 in listen (universe) "listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131666
<ubotu> New bug: #132192 in Ubuntu "ubuntu installation on VAIO VGN-A617M -- Screen Blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132192
<dannioni> How can i change the importance of a bug?
<ScottK> dannioni: If you aren't in ubuntu-qa, then ask someone in -qa to do it.
<dannioni> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #132194 in visualboyadvance (universe) "Please sync visualboyadvance (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132194
<ubotu> New bug: #132195 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in lucene::index::FieldsReader::doc()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132195
<ubotu> New bug: #132196 in ultrastar-ng (universe) "Please sync ultrastar-ng (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132196
<ubotu> New bug: #132197 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "How to install new programms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132197
<ubotu> New bug: #132198 in Ubuntu "synaptic crashed at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132198
<ubotu> New bug: #132199 in Ubuntu "volume knob on dell keyboard doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132199
<ubotu> New bug: #132201 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso does not show up in alternatives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132201
<ubotu> New bug: #132202 in xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin (universe) "xfce4-cpu-freq-applet don't save any change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132202
<ubotu> New bug: #132203 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132203
<ubotu> New bug: #132204 in tua (universe) "Please sync tua (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132204
<ubotu> New bug: #132205 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone ppc serach network for ever (ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132205
<ubotu> New bug: #132206 in tmw (universe) "Please sync tmw (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132206
<ubotu> New bug: #132208 in transfermii (universe) "Please sync transfermii (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132208
<ubotu> New bug: #132207 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Login results in X restarting (therefore putting you right back at the login screen) when using LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132207
<ubotu> New bug: #132209 in gmailfs (universe) "Please sync gmailfs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132209
<ubotu> New bug: #132211 in gcc-avr (universe) "Please sync gcc-avr (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132211
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry
<bddebian> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #132213 in deskbar-applet "'BeagleLiveHandler' object has no attribute 'set_delay'" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132213
<ubotu> New bug: #132215 in ndiswrapper-1.1 (main) "linksys wireless adapter driver for wusb11 ver 2.5 couldn't recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132215
<ubotu> New bug: #132217 in gaupol (universe) "Please sync gaupol (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132217
<ubotu> New bug: #132218 in firestarter (universe) "DHCP option disabled during Firestarter wizard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132218
<ubotu> New bug: #132219 in xsane (main) "Xsane crashes on startup with segmentation fault." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132219
<ubotu> New bug: #132216 in gnome-applets (main) "invest-applet crashed with KeyError in populate()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132216
<ubotu> New bug: #132221 in devscripts (main) "requestsync: Add latest debian version to the title of the bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132221
<ubotu> New bug: #132222 in eggdrop (universe) "Please merge eggdrop (1.6.18-1.1) from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132222
<ubotu> New bug: #132224 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  /etc/gnome-system-tools/users/profiles by default has multiple default profiles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132224
<ubotu> New bug: #132226 in ubuntu-meta (main) "please apply xml-optimizations to speed up the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132226
<ubotu> New bug: #132227 in system-config-printer (main) "Bad UI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132227
<ubotu> New bug: #132228 in amarok (main) "Amarok mixes up po-files (ku and ko)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132228
<ubotu> New bug: #132230 in p0f (universe) "Please sync p0f (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132230
* tumbleweed is busy testing a laptop on gutsy/tribe4
<tumbleweed> are esd problems general?
<ScottK> tumbleweed: #ubuntu+1 is probably a better channel for that question.
<tumbleweed> ScottK: cool
<ubotu> New bug: #132225 in gnome-utils (main) "E [13/Aug/2007:17:09:48 +0200]  Creating missing directory "/var/run/cups/certs"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132225
<ccooke> Anyone alive who knows about bug policy?
<ubotu> New bug: #132223 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in PHostByName::GetHost()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132223
<ubotu> New bug: #132232 in Ubuntu "E-VGA GeForce 6200 LE non-compatible?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132232
<bdmurray> ccooke: I know about it.  Why?
<ccooke> looking at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/132047
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132047 in flashplugin-nonfree "NO CTRL + T when you have a youtube video" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<ccooke> It's been set to Invalid, but it's definitely still a bug
<ccooke> (that is: The expected behaviour does not happen)
<Hobbsee> ccooke: probably should have wontfix on it, i suspect
* Hobbsee would change that to wontfix.
<ccooke> I don't think we can fix it any time soon, but I think it's better to indicate that it *should* be
<Hobbsee> ccooke: i dont think we can ever fix it.
<Hobbsee> ccooke: it being flashplugin-nonfree and all.
<bdmurray> It would be worthwhile to see how gnash behaves though.
<ccooke> Hobbsee: Oh, it could certainly be fixed. It would just be a hell of a lot of effort for little gain
<bdmurray> As that would be a bug that we could fix
<ccooke> so - setting this bug to WontFix. I take it I'd have to set the status to - for instance - 'confirmed' first?
<bdmurray> ccooke: I think WontFix has access controls on it.
<ccooke> Figures.
<ccooke> So, nothing more I can do, I guess.
<ccooke> Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #132233 in Ubuntu "SMB Sharing not case sensitive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132233
<ubotu> New bug: #132235 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
* Hobbsee marks as wontfix
<ccooke> Hobbsee: Thanks
<bdmurray> Still testing with gnash and gutsy would be worthwhile.
* tumbleweed tries gnash
<tumbleweed> (on it)
<tumbleweed> youtube
<tumbleweed> grr
<tumbleweed> youtube + gnash + ctrl+t works just fine for me
<ccooke> Interesting
<tumbleweed> (you do have to click outside the flash applet, if you've clicked on it, though)...
<tumbleweed> so the bug still stands
<ccooke> ah. So it's the same behaviour entirely
<tumbleweed> well, it'll be a general ff-plugin problem, I'd assume
<ccooke> *nod*
<ubotu> New bug: #132236 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  nForce 680i + SB X-Fi = No Audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132236
<ubotu> New bug: #131612 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashes when starting a history action" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131612
<ubotu> New bug: #132161 in proftpd (universe) "vulnerable to CVE-2007-2165" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132161
<ubotu> New bug: #132237 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Nvidia Restricted drivers card support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132237
<ubotu> New bug: #132238 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132238
<ubotu> New bug: #132129 in r-base (universe) "package r-base-core 2.5.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132129
<ubotu> New bug: #132240 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel moves on log out/in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132240
<ubotu> New bug: #132242 in gnome-applets (main) "my name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132242
<ubotu> New bug: #132241 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "NVIDIA legacy drivers may show a blank screen on GeForce 4 MX440 chipsets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132241
<ubotu> New bug: #132244 in giftrans (universe) "Merge giftrans 1.12.2-13 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132244
<ubotu> New bug: #132245 in kdesudo (universe) "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-privat" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132245
<ubotu> New bug: #132246 in tracker (main) "tracker-preferences e-mail indexing in Evolution is inadequate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132246
<ubotu> New bug: #132248 in Ubuntu "interrupted limeware-basic installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132248
<Instabin|work> installing kde on ubuntu right now
<Instabin|work> sry wrong room
<ubotu> New bug: #132250 in gnome-terminal (main) "no sound-audio on dual-booted Ubuntu, sound works on XP drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132250
<ubotu> New bug: #132251 in linux-meta (main) "wired network with Intel 82573L doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132251
<ubotu> New bug: #132252 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity and EISA partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132252
<ubotu> New bug: #132253 in imagemagick (main) "-depth produces corrupt image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132253
<ubotu> New bug: #129590 in beagle (main) "BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129590
<ubotu> New bug: #132256 in xen-3.1 (main) "[Feature request]  symlinks for hvmloader and qemu-dm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132256
<bdmurray> calc: Have you seen bug 102335?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102335 in openoffice.org "open office crashes on opening old files" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102335
<dannioni> when i determine that a bug is a duplicate should i set the state to invalid as well as marking it as a duplicate?
<ubotu> New bug: #132261 in bastille (universe) "Feisty: Bastille/perl boosts Load Average to 7+ when clicking on new menu item from left" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132261
<hggdh> dannioni: yes
<dannioni> ok
<hggdh> dannioni: you can also add a note stating to use the original bug for further contacts
<ubotu> New bug: #132262 in fluidsynth (universe) "qsynth tells me alsa is busy, but it's not..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132262
<dannioni> Done that, was just the state part i was unsure about.
<hggdh> dannioni: sorry
<calc> bdmurray: looking at the bug
<bdmurray> calc: thanks.  I've been unable to reproduce but it looks interesting / important
<dannioni> hggdh: I'm thankful for the help, and maybe a bit to proud :P in pointing out that I had done everything else correctly.
<calc> bdmurray: can't reproduce it here either on feisty
<bdmurray> calc: I guess there isn't much we can do then.  I'll close it and see if anyone responds.
<calc> hmm someone from go-oo said that the patch that appears to be the cause of the breakage points to fontconfig on ubuntu being broken
<calc> since the patch doesn't use glib/gtk itself as far as he could tell, i looked and couldn't see any glib/gtk usage either, but i'm not an expert on them
<calc> i had to disable three patches before to build the working version so i am going to re-enable this patch and verify it still hangs
<calc> which would also explain why it works for fedora
<calc> if it is fontconfig that is broken somehow on ubuntu
<calc> but if that is the case it would have to be a weird breakage that lets gnome still work :\
<hggdh> dannioni: ;-)
<calc> this is turning out to be a strange bug
<ubotu> New bug: #132265 in java-gcj-compat (main) "package java-gcj-compat-dev 1.0.76-4ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132265
<ubotu> New bug: #132266 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso crashes with gstreamer-plugin (dup-of: 131658)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132266
<kagou> 'soir seb128
<seb128> 'lu kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #132267 in rcs (main) "Please sync rcs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132267
<Instabin|work> Why dont i see the bug i just posted in here
<ScottK> There is a delay.
<Instabin|work> Scottk: its been a while
<Instabin|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpredict/+bug/132269
<ScottK> What bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132269 in gpredict "GPredict needs updated" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> Note that that is higher than that latest bug number that's gone by so far.
<Instabin|work> oh
<ScottK> It hasn't been long enough ;-)
<Instabin|work> Scottk: Right now gpredict is useless
* ScottK says don't look at me, I do Kubuntu.
<Instabin|work> I tryed to compile a new one and it gives me an error about some pkg config
<ubotu> New bug: #132269 in gpredict (universe) "GPredict needs updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132269
<Instabin|work> LOL there it is
<Instabin|work> Scottk: could you install gpredict and confirm my bug...
<ScottK> I could, but I'm busy doing paid work right now.
<ScottK> Sorry.
<Instabin|work> Scottk:I wouldnt if I had other work too do right now either. I only have 3 mins left for today../
<ubotu> New bug: #132271 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[GUTSY]  cpu freq scaling not working anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132271
<ubotu> New bug: #132272 in qtl (universe) "Please sync qtl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132272
<ubotu> New bug: #132273 in gtools (universe) "Please sync gtools (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132273
<ubotu> New bug: #132274 in Ubuntu "Please add Network Bridge capability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132274
<ubotu> New bug: #132275 in rgtk2 (universe) "Please sync rgtk2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132275
<ubotu> New bug: #132276 in apturl (universe) "please provide meaningful exit codes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132276
<ubotu> New bug: #132278 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  Ati_remote module isn't working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132278
<ubotu> New bug: #132279 in nautilus (main) "Usability: 'Cannot mount volume' details are not selectable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132279
<ubotu> New bug: #132280 in skyeye (universe) "Please sync skyeye (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132280
<ubotu> New bug: #131371 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131371
<ubotu> New bug: #132281 in Ubuntu "remove trademarks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132281
<ubotu> New bug: #132282 in avahi (main) "Please merge avahi (0.6.21-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132282
<ubotu> New bug: #132283 in metacity (main) "feisty: metacity: inconsistent window maximize behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132283
<ubotu> New bug: #132284 in mythdvd (multiverse) "MythDVD failed to Reinit Video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132284
<ubotu> New bug: #132285 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-16 kernel image and nm-applet fail with DWL-G120" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132285
<ubotu> New bug: #132286 in exaile (universe) "Exaile should look in  /usr/lib/codecs for installed codec " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132286
<ubotu> New bug: #132287 in hal (main) "?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132287
<ubotu> New bug: #132288 in hylafax (universe) "Please sync hylafax (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132288
<ubotu> New bug: #125843 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125843
<ubotu> New bug: #128380 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashes" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128380
<ubotu> New bug: #129368 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129368
<ubotu> New bug: #132289 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  segmentation fault during boot in /scripts/init-bottom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132289
<ubotu> New bug: #132290 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "[gutsy]  gnome-main-menu can't logout after re-login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132290
<ubotu> New bug: #132291 in vips (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  vips 7.12.4-1 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132291
<ubotu> New bug: #132293 in pygresql (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132293
<ubotu> New bug: #132294 in cherrypy3 (universe) "Please sync cherrypy3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132294
<ubotu> New bug: #132296 in jpilot (universe) "Please sync jpilot (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132296
<ubotu> New bug: #132295 in lxml (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132295
<ubotu> New bug: #132297 in yatex (universe) "Please sync yatex (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132297
<ubotu> New bug: #132298 in tcpdump (main) "Please sync tcpdump (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132298
<ubotu> New bug: #132299 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade crashes installing wvdial & ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132299
<ubotu> New bug: #132301 in semi (universe) "Please sync semi (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132301
<ubotu> New bug: #132302 in vkeybd (universe) "Please sync vkeybd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132302
<ubotu> New bug: #132303 in gnu-fdisk (universe) "Please sync gnu-fdisk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132303
<ubotu> New bug: #132305 in libhtml-mason-perl (universe) "Please sync libhtml-mason-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132305
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-14
<ubotu> New bug: #132307 in freefem3d (universe) "Please sync freefem3d (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132307
<ubotu> New bug: #132308 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager keeps KDE apps from connecting using wvdial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132308
<ubotu> New bug: #132309 in graphicsmagick (universe) "Please sync graphicsmagick (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132309
<ubotu> New bug: #132310 in Ubuntu "sound through optical cable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132310
<ubotu> New bug: #132313 in gtwitter (universe) "Please sync gtwitter (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132313
<ubotu> New bug: #132311 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should suggest removing old kernels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132311
<ubotu> New bug: #132314 in ifrit (universe) "Please sync ifrit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132314
<ubotu> New bug: #132318 in intel2gas (universe) "Merge intel2gas 1.3.3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132318
<ubotu> New bug: #132320 in tracker (main) "Tracker consumes more then 90% of CPU even when indexing is disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132320
<ubotu> New bug: #132321 in network-manager (main) "Mispelling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132321
<ubotu> New bug: #132322 in Ubuntu "LiveCD 7.04 64-bit install partition errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132322
<ubotu> New bug: #132323 in compiz (main) "[gusty]  Applications open at the top left corner of the screen while using Compiz Fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132323
<ubotu> New bug: #132324 in Ubuntu "unable to install kubuntu 7.04 alternate after manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132324
<ubotu> New bug: #132325 in Ubuntu "no gui to configure isdn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132325
<ubotu> New bug: #132326 in Ubuntu "brightness down after log off or lock screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132326
<ubotu> New bug: #132328 in memtest86+ (main) "failure to remove/upgrade memtest86+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132328
<ubotu> New bug: #132330 in oggconvert (universe) "Import oggconvert 0.2.1.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132330
<ubotu> New bug: #132331 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 0.0.1 git20070730~3v1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/widget.xml , which is also in package compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132331
<ubotu> New bug: #132332 in workman (universe) "Please sync workman (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132332
<ubotu> New bug: #131436 in coreutils (main) "[gutsy]  /usr/bin/id crashes with segfault" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131436
<ubotu> New bug: #132333 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "shutdown fails to turn off hardware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132333
<ubotu> New bug: #132336 in Ubuntu "MBR is not being backuped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132336
<ubotu> New bug: #132337 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid says fakeraid raid set is active but unable to open "/dev/mapper/isw_bjecgfegcc_mab0raid"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132337
<ubotu> New bug: #132339 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "attempted to install Broadcom wireless drivers and it failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132339
<ubotu> New bug: #132340 in hat (universe) "Please sync hat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132340
<ubotu> New bug: #132338 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse won't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132338
<ubotu> New bug: #132341 in xdialog (universe) "Please sync xdialog (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132341
<ubotu> New bug: #132342 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GtkTreeView scrolling is very "streaky" as of Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132342
<ubotu> New bug: #132343 in evince (main) "Regression: pdf with music notes is displayed wrong (scaling bug)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132343
<ubotu> New bug: #132345 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "When creating a new TableModel, method getRowCount is called before constructor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132345
<ubotu> New bug: #132346 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "package tomcat5.5-admin 5.5.20-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 255" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132346
<ubotu> New bug: #132349 in hal (main) "external usb disks no longer mount in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132349
<ubotu> New bug: #132350 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Mozilla-thunderbird does not save drafts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132350
<ubotu> New bug: #132351 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution asks for password for Exchange GAL even if not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132351
<ubotu> New bug: #131424 in wacom-tools (main) "Add support for Lenovo X61 and X60 tablets WACf008" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131424
<ubotu> New bug: #132352 in mt-st (universe) "Please sync mt-st (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132352
<ubotu> New bug: #132353 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132353
<ubotu> New bug: #132356 in uim (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  uim 1:1.4.1-5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132356
<ubotu> New bug: #132357 in ntfs-3g (universe) "files with unusual character sets are sometimes completely invisible to the driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132357
<ubotu> New bug: #132358 in sysprof (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  sysprof 1.0.8-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132358
<ubotu> New bug: #132359 in compiz (main) "arrow keys don't work with CTRL-SHIFT anymore when compiz 'normal effects' are enabled in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132359
<ubotu> New bug: #132360 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  vlc doesn't render properly with compiz 'normal desktop effects'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132360
<ubotu> New bug: #132361 in netdude (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  netdude 0.3.3-4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132361
<ubotu> New bug: #132363 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  image viewers render slowly with compiz normal desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132363
<ubotu> New bug: #132365 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  totem doesn't respond to play/pause/stop shortcut keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132365
<ubotu> New bug: #132366 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity program crashed when installing Ubuntu 7.04 from an ISO CD installer " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132366
<ubotu> New bug: #132367 in netatalk (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  netatalk 2.0.3-6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132367
<ubotu> New bug: #132368 in gnash (universe) "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132368
<ubotu> New bug: #132369 in ickle (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  ickle 0.3.2-6.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132369
<ubotu> New bug: #132372 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Submenus of context (right-click) menus don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132372
<ubotu> New bug: #132373 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup luks commands randomly fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132373
<ubotu> New bug: #132374 in Ubuntu "faulty Pysms messenger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132374
<ubotu> New bug: #132377 in Ubuntu "USB Mouse not work after some time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132377
<ubotu> New bug: #132379 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Bib2ML" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132379
<ubotu> New bug: #132381 in firefox (main) "firefox show html page source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132381
<ubotu> New bug: #132382 in flash-player (multiverse) "Unable to upload to flash based upload sites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132382
<ubotu> New bug: #132383 in evolution (main) "missing Icon in link dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132383
<ubotu> New bug: #132384 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu doesn't commence booting unless a key is pressed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132384
<ubotu> New bug: #132312 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132312
<ubotu> New bug: #132385 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu shows three mysterious segfaults on VT1." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132385
<ubotu> New bug: #132386 in compiz (main) "make dragged items semitransparent by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132386
<ubotu> New bug: #132387 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound with ESI Maya44 PCI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132387
<ubotu> New bug: #132390 in yelp (main) "[Gutsy]  Unable to load page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132390
<ubotu> New bug: #132391 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "Segfaults when using symlinks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132391
<ubotu> New bug: #132393 in gtkterm (universe) "Gtkterm spews warnings on emulated serial ports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132393
<ubotu> New bug: #132392 in libmtp (main) "Patch for Creative Zen V plus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132392
<ubotu> New bug: #132395 in Ubuntu "Please sync libhandoff (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132395
<ubotu> New bug: #131918 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in on_disabled_module_changed()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131918
<ubotu> New bug: #132371 in deskbar-applet "Deskbar malfunctioned while trying to remove it from the panel" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132371
<ubotu> New bug: #132396 in mlt (universe) "mlt version number missing and not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132396
<ubotu> New bug: #132397 in ltsp (main) "[Gutsy]  Proxy not working with ltsp-build-client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132397
<ubotu> New bug: #132399 in texlive-base (main) "fancyheadings.sty disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132399
<ubotu> New bug: #132400 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "6.06LTS: Computer locks up with nvidia proprietary driver on SMP system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132400
<ubotu> New bug: #132402 in sound-juicer (main) "[Gutsy]  Sound Juicer doesn't remember user entered genre" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132402
<ubotu> New bug: #131483 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager-kde crashed with AttributeError in mouseClicked()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131483
<ubotu> New bug: #132403 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Cpu frequency scaling is limited to stock speeds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132403
<ubotu> New bug: #132404 in tasks (universe) "Please sync tasks (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132404
<ubotu> New bug: #132406 in gnome-terminal (main) "E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132406
<ubotu> New bug: #132408 in elisa (universe) "upgrade elisa to 0.3.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132408
<ubotu> New bug: #132409 in rdiff-backup (main) "Please sync rdiff-backup (1.1.14-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132409
<ubotu> New bug: #132412 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  buh blue gdm theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132412
<ubotu> New bug: #132413 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 4]  Screen Resolution with Display Settings Dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132413
<ubotu> New bug: #132415 in ocsinventory-agent (universe) "Import ocsinventory-agent 1.01-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132415
<ubotu> New bug: #132416 in f-spot (main) "Update f-spot to version 0.4.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132416
<ubotu> New bug: #132417 in evince (main) "evince doesn't display the correct font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132417
<ubotu> New bug: #132418 in Ubuntu "Wireless doesn't work using ndiswrapper for broadcom 4318 + wpa + feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132418
<ubotu> New bug: #132420 in nessus-core (main) "Please sync nessus-core (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132420
<ubotu> New bug: #132419 in gftp (main) "gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132419
<ubotu> New bug: #132421 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 4]  The Live CD Does Not Report The Correct Time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132421
<dandel> i need a bit of help... how can i go about testing to figure out where a memory leak is coming from?
<ccooke> dandel: depends how far you want to go. Are you trying to determine the process that causes it?
<dandel> i already know which ones are at fault
<ccooke> Okay. so you're trying to get it down to lines of code?
<dandel> gnome-panel and gaim are the main ones that i have seen go up.
<ubotu> New bug: #132423 in sysvinit (main) "update-rc.d crashed with SIGSEGV in readdir64_r()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132423
<ubotu> New bug: #132424 in Ubuntu "Request for perlconsole package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132424
<ubotu> New bug: #132425 in postgresql-common (main) "pg_createcluster crashed with SIGSEGV in readdir64_r()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132425
<RAOF> Aaah, sweet apport.  Firefox crash while reporting a firefox crash :)
<ubotu> New bug: #132426 in mh-e (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync mh-e (8.0.3-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132426
<ubotu> New bug: #132427 in banshee (universe) "Please upgrade Banshee to 0.13.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132427
<w00t> Hi. Anyone familiar with gutsy here? I have one or two minor kinks that I was wanting to talk over or something.
<w00t> Would be nice to get them sorted before final release. :-)
<Hobbsee> w00t: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<w00t> Hobbsee: thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #132429 in debian-installer (main) "Kubuntu Gutsy 4 Alternative fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132429
<ubotu> New bug: #132430 in octave2.9 (universe) "Octave 2.9 left division gives incorrect results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132430
<ubotu> New bug: #132431 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132431
<Hobbsee> oh fricking...
<Hobbsee> i thought that with 2 bad uploads, they'd have fixed that.
<Nafallo> 8 was crimsuns I think...
<Nafallo> it looked like it should be working.
<ubotu> New bug: #132433 in apport (main) "test-apport crashed with AssertionError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132433
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: two fo the same.
* Hobbsee marks one as a dupe of the other
<ubotu> New bug: #132434 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager after congiguring interface manually, kcmshell takes 100% cpu, also not able to go back to configure automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132434
<ubotu> New bug: #132437 in amarok (main) "last.fm support on Amarok is not working any more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132437
<ubotu> New bug: #132438 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132438
<ubotu> New bug: #132441 in udev (main) "[gutsy]  udev, volumeid, dmsetup won't upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132441
<ubotu> New bug: #132445 in pidgin (main) "Piding' window won't scale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132445
<ubotu> New bug: #132446 in update-manager (main) "[adept-upgrader]  crashed 'None Type' object is no iterable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132446
<ubotu> New bug: #132448 in tracker (main) "search-tool: deleted files are counted in filetype count" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132448
<ubotu> New bug: #132449 in cairo-clock (universe) "no clock, just a white square" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132449
<ubotu> New bug: #132447 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132447
<Kmos> in Gnome: Menu "System" -> click on "About Ubuntu" , it doesn't work.. can't open file xml file..
<Kmos> can someone test it ?
<pedro_> Kmos: that's a known bug 131284
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131284 in gnome-doc-utils "about ubuntu menu item results in page not found" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131284
<Kmos> pedro_: thx
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ScottK> Kmos: Your change in Bug #131223 was wrong.  I've reverted it.  Please don't touch the bug again.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131223 in Ubuntu "Kdissert is obsolete and should be replaced by semantik" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131223
<Kmos> ScottK: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #132451 in gcc-4.2 (main) "stddef.h missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132451
<ubotu> New bug: #132454 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Add a necessary PCIID for Santa Rosa's PATA controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132454
<ScottK> Kmos: How do you know that Bug #130999 is a kernel bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130999 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Promise SATAII150 SX8 controller won't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130999
<Kmos> ScottK: why do you asked for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<ScottK> Because it MIGHT be a kernel bug and that's a good way to find out.
<ScottK> Did you stop and think for a minute that I asked for that information, but chose NOT to mark it as a kernel bug?
<ScottK> Maybe I wasn't and idiot and I had a reason for it.
<Kmos> ScottK: I don't say that
<ScottK> Yet you decided you knew better than me.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if someone's already touched a bug like that, ie, changed the status and asked for info, then you *probably* should leave the bug to them, as they're dealing with it
<Hobbsee> Kmos: also, if a bug is assigned to another person, you should nto hijack it
<Hobbsee> Kmos: it's common courtesy, and you will piss people off if you dont follow it
<Kmos> Hobbsee: the status of bug still new, ScottK has commented it, it's right
<Kmos> :(
<Hobbsee> Kmos: ScottK commented, and set the bug to incomplete.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: no.. i set it to incomplete
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/130999/+activity
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130999 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Promise SATAII150 SX8 controller won't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Hobbsee> Kmos: seriously, if you want to be a part of the community, you need to follow the guidelines.  it's okay if you dont understand what they are - just ask for help.  but dont act *until* you've recived help from someone about it
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i'm sorry.. but i don't like to ask everytime for help
<Kmos> i'll flood everyone
<Hobbsee> Kmos: let me put it this way - it's better that you ask for help, than us to have to clean up your mess after you guessing wrongly
<Hobbsee> Kmos: or at least every time you hit a new issue.
<Kmos> ok :(
<Hobbsee> Kmos: please dont flood my sponsors queue again :(
<ScottK> Kmos: Twice today you've touched bugs I've been triaging without asking.  Twice today, in my opinion, you've been wrong.  Please notice the pattern.  It is causing me extra work.
<Hobbsee> the email notifications are looking horrid, i dont want to have a look at the queue itself.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I just have flood it again, because thursday is UVF and there are important ones to sync..
<Kmos> I don't do it because I like to make you crazy =)
<Kmos> ScottK: I agree.. i'm sorry again :(
<Kmos> i'm checking the packages without home
<Hobbsee> Kmos: sometimes, if they dont have the required logs, where they belong to cant be known
<Kmos> u're right
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if a MOTU has commented on a bug, but hasnt assigned it a source package, they probably know what they're doing
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if you keep flooding the sponsorship queue like this, other people cant get their stuff in either.
<ubotu> New bug: #132455 in deskbar-applet (main) "new deskbar applet release lacks tracker integration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132455
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I just do it to be more fast, because thursday it closes :-(
<Kmos> that's why I flood it.. isn't my intention to do it again
<Kmos> but if you check the bugs, they're good syncs
<Hobbsee> Kmos: that is true - but you do realise that there are a limited number of people who will do sponsoring.  some of those bugs wont get done.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if you've filed 20 syncs, and someone else has filed 2, tehn it's fair that their 2 syncs get in before some of yours do.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: that's also true
<ScottK> Kmos: Thanks to you, I'm not even looking at the queue because there is too much to sort through.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: so if you flood it, we'll consciously ignore you.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: just do the ones which dont say "sync" - there's a kde icon bug there, which would be cool if you could look at
<ScottK> Have you got a bug #?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: but because of UVF if I yesterday don't fill the bugs syncs, they won't be registered to some MOTU member check it
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no, but it's fairly obvious if you look down the queue
<ScottK> OK
<Hobbsee> ScottK: or should be
<Kmos> if I request one per day, i miss thursday
<Hobbsee> Kmos: this is true.  but listen to me - if you request another 20 syncs before thursday, they wont get done.  regardless of how many you do per day
<Hobbsee> Kmos: because other people who *dont* request so many will be given preference.
<ubotu> New bug: #132457 in Ubuntu "USB storage left mounted when hibernating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132457
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I think the preference will be given to the importance of them, not to the quantitie
<Hobbsee> Kmos: thsi is a limitation of the sponsorship team, and it doesnt help when you run them into the ground with sync request floods
<Hobbsee> Kmos: remember that the MOTU often want to get their stuff done too
<Hobbsee> Kmos: you really cant afford to be selfish with the queue
<Kmos> Hobbsee: yeah
<Kmos> need to get more people in MOTU =)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: and they will tend to give preference to stuff that they want to see it
<Hobbsee> er, in
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> and people who are good
<Kmos> not me.. i'm bad
<Hobbsee> you can be good, if you follow proceedures
<Hobbsee> and be careful, and dont burn people out
<Hobbsee> do you see what i'm saying?
<Kmos> yes
<Kmos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-45808066734637ee99b63d089b514e2dff49b231 -> Can I edit this one ?
<Kmos> the information requested is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Is it the acidrip bug, Bug #108742?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108742 in acidrip "no icon in kde menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108742
<Kmos> "in minimal information"
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, taht looks like it
<ScottK> He wants to fix it by depending on gnome-media-common.  I don't think it's the right approach.  bddebian has already commented to that effect in the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #132458 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa comes with mic booster off by default [gutsy 7.10] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132458
<ubotu> New bug: #132459 in Ubuntu "Store intensively accessed cache files in /tmp instead of in nfs-mounted /home" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132459
<ubotu> New bug: #132461 in openoffice.org (main) "Use wizar to create form isn't working isn't working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132461
<Hobbsee> Kmos: that looks like what's already there, to me
<Hobbsee> Kmos: and ideally, you'd want to check that with the kernel team, before making changes to their stuff
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Now I guess dholbach told him to do it that way, but I don't think it's right.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: going with the idea of "dont touch what i'm not certain that i'm allowed to touch"
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ew.  no.  g-m-c dep is just evil
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> Kmos: which goes with the idea of "dont piss people off" :)
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> hehe
<Hobbsee> or else they might come with large axes :P
<Hobbsee> and haunt you during the night
* Kmos is affraid
<Kmos> let's try it
<Hobbsee> oy, ScottK.  where's your axe?  :P
<ubotu> New bug: #127607 in xmoto (universe) "xmoto crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127607
<ubotu> New bug: #132460 in firefox (main) "Javascript broken in Firefox after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132460
<ubotu> New bug: #132463 in tracker "search-tool: path not totally displayed" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132463
<Kmos> xmoto crashed :) one of the request sync i've made
<Hobbsee> but does the new version fix the crash?  :P
<Kmos> maybe yes, maybe not
<Kmos> who knows?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: this is the part where we'd suggest "try it"
<Hobbsee> Kmos: also, are you checking on launchpad for any bugs closed by the syncs that you do?
<Hobbsee> if not, you should be.
<ubotu> New bug: #132464 in banshee (universe) "Trying to use radio gives a non fatal exception in banshee (depends on libtotem-plparser.so.1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132464
<ubotu> New bug: #132466 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Add T-Sinus 111card to hostap_cs driver to be able to upload firmware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132466
<ubotu> New bug: #132467 in netkit-ntalk (universe) "please sync netkit-ntalk from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132467
<ubotu> New bug: #132468 in apparmor (main) "Nameservice abstraction should also include /var/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132468
<ubotu> New bug: #132465 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132465
<ubotu> New bug: #132470 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes upon using both jabber and yahoo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132470
<ubotu> New bug: #132435 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in load_icon()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132435
<ccooke> Anyone here using Kubuntu Gutsy?
<ccooke> (and able to spare five minutes to run a simple command)
<ubotu> New bug: #131784 in gnome-speech (main) "espeak-synthesis-driver crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131784
<ubotu> New bug: #132473 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  network-manager i have to manually configure wpa/2 enterprise every time to connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132473
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #132475 in Ubuntu "Network-manager's dialog box to unlock key manager is hidden at startup when compiz is activated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132475
<ubotu> New bug: #132477 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "mtdsuper module cannot be loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132477
<ubotu> New bug: #132478 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Add proper support for newer AMD CPU's to powernow-k8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132478
<ubotu> New bug: #132479 in totem (main) "totem crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132479
<ubotu> New bug: #132483 in firefox (main) "Firefox shows wrong image of same name taken from the cache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132483
<ubotu> New bug: #132482 in hal (main) "Intel graphic driver with a horizontal stripe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132482
<ubotu> New bug: #132484 in rhythmbox (main) "dragging from ipod to local library does not copy the rating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132484
<ubotu> New bug: #132480 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132480
<ubotu> New bug: #132487 in gnome-games (main) "Robots does not show score after game over" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132487
<ubotu> New bug: #132488 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 0.0.1+git20070717~3v1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: /usr/share/compiz/cubecaps.xml compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132488
<ubotu> New bug: #132489 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132489
<ubotu> New bug: #132490 in Ubuntu "kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132490
<ubotu> New bug: #132491 in ruby1.8 (main) "Ruby Seg Faults With Deep Partials" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132491
<ubotu> New bug: #132493 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "package bcm43xx-fwcutter 1:006-1 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132493
<ubotu> New bug: #132495 in Ubuntu "ubuntu detects uses ac97 modem as sound device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132495
<ubotu> New bug: #132494 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 132353)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132494
<ubotu> New bug: #132501 in gnome-terminal (main) "about terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132501
<ubotu> New bug: #132505 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in fread()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132505
<ubotu> New bug: #132507 in vino (main) "Remote Desktop limits passwords to 8 characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132507
<ubotu> New bug: #132508 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.62 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de depend?ncia - deixando desconfigurado" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132508
<ubotu> New bug: #132509 in spe (universe) "[Update Request]  Newer version of SPE (python IDE) needed for Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132509
<ubotu> New bug: #132510 in rosegarden (universe) "rosegarden: wav-files play from the beginning only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132510
<ubotu> New bug: #132511 in mailman (main) "mailman installation missing image files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132511
<ubotu> New bug: #132512 in notification-daemon (main) "New pie chart code for the Ubuntu Notification Daemon theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132512
<ubotu> New bug: #132515 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06not reognising onboard Nic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132515
<ubotu> New bug: #132517 in kde4libs (universe) "kdelibs5: Depends: dbus-x11 but it is not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132517
<bdmurray> pedro_: can you comment on 132413?
<pedro_> bdmurray: k
<bdmurray> bug 132413
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132413 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 4]  Screen Resolution with Display Settings Dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132413
<bdmurray> I'm just curious to know if there is a reason one way or the other.
<ubotu> New bug: #132520 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "Edgy mod_python (version 3.2.8) memory leak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132520
<ubotu> New bug: #132521 in Ubuntu "Screen goes dark when switching to/from external power" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132521
<pedro_> i think is a good idea, but i'm not an usability expert
<pedro_> i'll add the usability tag to it
<bdmurray> regardless it should go upstream though, right?
<pedro_> yes, it's part of gnome-control-center
<ubotu> New bug: #132522 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text() (dup-of: 129438)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132522
<ubotu> New bug: #132524 in compiz (main) "Error on string ("brind" => "bring")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132524
<ubotu> New bug: #132526 in zeroc-ice (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  zeroc-ice 3.2.0-7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132526
<ubotu> New bug: #132481 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in __setup_general_tab()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132481
<ubotu> New bug: #132527 in git-core (main) "Please merge git-core 1:1.5.2.4-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132527
<ubotu> New bug: #132525 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed: AttributeError: 'CuemiacWindowView' object has no attribute 'expander'" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132525
<bdmurray> seb128: I was looking at doing sru verification for 84007.  Is gnome-media the only package that needs updating?
<seb128> bug #84007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84007 in gnome-media "Cannot edit audio profiles without closing the list" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84007
<seb128> bdmurray: yes
<ubotu> New bug: #132530 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy]  network printing, cups ipp backend fails with status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132530
<ubotu> New bug: #132531 in Ubuntu "Hibernate fails on IBM ThinkPad R40" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132531
<ubotu> New bug: #132532 in firefox (main) "crashes often" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132532
<ubotu> New bug: #132534 in firefox (main) "cannot minmize browser or move it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132534
<ubotu> New bug: #132536 in udev (main) "libvolume-id-dev does not deliver /usr/lib/libvolume_id.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132536
<Zero_> HI, somebody can put the bug 128165 as milestone in tribe-6 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128165 in netcfg "Installation of Network put a wrong DNS, crashing the Installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<ubotu> New bug: #132538 in mako (universe) "Please sync mako 0.1.8-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132538
<ubotu> New bug: #132539 in paste (universe) "Please sync paste 1.4-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132539
<Zero_> HI, somebody can put the bug 128165 as milestone in tribe-6 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128165 in netcfg "Installation of Network put a wrong DNS, crashing the Installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<bdmurray> Zero_: wasn't there some discussion about your network configuration last week and whether or not you were using a DHCP server?
<Zero_> bdmurray: hi man !
<ubotu> New bug: #132540 in pastescript (universe) "Please sync pastescript 1.3.5-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132540
<ubotu> New bug: #132541 in pastedeploy (universe) "Please sync pastedeploy 1.3.1-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132541
<Zero_> bdmurray: i wasn't using a DHCP server (i don't speak english very well, sorry)
<bdmurray> So you were manually configuring your network when you ran into this bug and it was with the alternate CD correct?
<bdmurray> win 24
<Zero_> yes !
<Zero_> manually and automatic too
<Zero_> bdmurray:
<bdmurray> what do you mean by "no one LAN was plugged in."
<bdmurray> fg
<Zero_> ok
<Zero_> no one RJ45 cable conected :)
<Zero_> so the problem don't is of my router
<Zero_> and see that
<Zero_> if i put my gateway like 10.0.0.1
<Zero_> the instalator repeat it in my DNS
<bdmurray> why set a gateway if there is no network conencted though?
<Zero_> and anything
<ubotu> New bug: #132542 in pygments (universe) "Please sync pygments 0.8.1-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132542
<Zero_> because after installed i will plug the network
<Zero_> bdmurray:  because after installed i will plug the network
<ubotu> New bug: #132046 in xfce4-terminal "SECURITY: URL handling allows remote shell command execution" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132046
<ubotu> New bug: #132543 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "Please sync pypolicyd-spf 0.4.1-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132543
<ubotu> New bug: #132544 in banshee (universe) "Database search temporarily freezing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132544
<ubotu> New bug: #132537 in gok (universe) "gok crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132537
* calc is installing the new test OOo debs to see if the updated patch works
<calc> maybe we'll have a fully working OOo later this week, if this test works
<ubotu> New bug: #132546 in udev (main) "fd zero byte node left after boot as /dev/tmp-2-0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132546
<ubotu> New bug: #132548 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132548
<ubotu> New bug: #132550 in liferea (main) "could use Epiphany's feed-presence RSS icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132550
<Zero_> bdmurray: what are you doing ?
<ubotu> New bug: #132553 in deluge-torrent (universe) "use epiphany's feed-presence icon for the RSS plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132553
<bdmurray> Zero_: What do you mean?
<Zero_> what are you making ^^ ?
<bdmurray> I've been working on some other things, I think I have an understanding of the issue.
<Zero_> is because you was many time silent
<Zero_> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #132554 in libmtp (main) "[needs review]  libmtp 0.2.1 [needs upload] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132554
<bdmurray> Zero_: I'm not familiar with the design of the debian-installer but you might check in the #ubuntu-installer channel
<bdmurray> I'm am not sure if this is an expected use case
<wousser> Will someone running gutsy and compiz fusion please try to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129652
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129652 in Ubuntu "pidgin buddy window group bug when hiding window with tray icon" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #132557 in deskbar-applet (main) "use gnome's "recent" icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132557
<ubotu> New bug: #132559 in solfege (universe) "package solfege 3.8.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132559
<ubotu> New bug: #132560 in evolution (main) "evolution - problem with adding new category" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132560
<ubotu> New bug: #132556 in evince (main) "evince causes high X load while searching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132556
<ubotu> New bug: #132561 in gnome-terminal (main) "system monitor  not starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132561
<ubotu> New bug: #131444 in util-linux (main) "package mount 2.12r-19ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131444
<ubotu> New bug: #132563 in Ubuntu "Konqueror freezes when javascript is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132563
<calc> yep the patch works!
<calc> yipee!
<ScottK> calc: How'd the tech board meeting go?
<calc> ScottK: i am in core-dev now :)
<calc> so good, heh
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<ScottK> No more whining about waiting for uploads.
<calc> ScottK: yep :)
<calc> ScottK: hopefully i'll have a fixed ooo uploaded later this week, i need to report back to the person who fixed the patch in OOo and see if they want to commit the fix themselves, then get the rest ready for upload
<ScottK> Cool.  That's one of two REALLY bad Kubuntu bugs I know of in Gutsy right now.
<calc> there was a bug in that code attempted to use gdk before it was initialized which is now fixed in a preliminary patch
<calc> s/that//
* calc bbiab
<ScottK> calc: Bug 117731 is the other one I was thinking of.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<ScottK> It breaks the upgrade-manager for KDE on low memory systems.
<calc> oh
<ScottK> Where low is something more than 1GB of memory + swap.
<ScottK> Not sure how much more.
<ubotu> New bug: #132564 in scim (main) "Second SCIM Applet appears when Synaptic Package Manager is Launched" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132564
<ubotu> New bug: #132566 in nautilus (main) "SSH folder doesn't do anything if RSA host key has changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132566
<ubotu> New bug: #132567 in gnome-terminal (main) "[gnome-terminal]  cannot set profile with mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132567
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-15
<ubotu> New bug: #132568 in munin (universe) "Path informations inside templates are wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132568
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #132599 in tkdesk (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  tkdesk 2.0-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132599
<ubotu> New bug: #132601 in Ubuntu "Flaw in Ubuntu 7.04; patch from Ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132601
<ubotu> New bug: #132602 in qca (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  qca 2.0.0~beta7-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132602
<ubotu> New bug: #132603 in uswsusp (universe) "Please update the uswsusp package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132603
<ubotu> New bug: #132604 in python-biopython (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  python-biopython 1.43-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132604
<ubotu> New bug: #132608 in libpaper (main) "package libpaper1 1.1.22 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 132" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132608
<bderrly> so, i'm triaging bug 32216 and i am not sure what to do next. do i try to find a developer to take a look at it or...?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32216 in grub "GRUB won't boot if splash image is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32216
<ubotu> New bug: #32216 in grub "GRUB won't boot if splash image is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32216
<ubotu> New bug: #132611 in ubiquity (main) "Crash of installer when partitioning - "dont_use" filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132611
<ubotu> New bug: #132612 in evince (main) "memory leak in evince?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132612
<ubotu> New bug: #132613 in Ubuntu "Add Mupen64 to the repositories!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132613
<ubotu> New bug: #132614 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes due to corrupted double-linked list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132614
<ubotu> New bug: #132615 in compiz (main) "(Gutsy) when compiz is turned on, drawer unrolls below active window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132615
<ubotu> New bug: #132616 in Ubuntu "AMD/ATI SB600/700/800 use same SMBus controller devID" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132616
<ubotu> New bug: #132619 in recordmydesktop (universe) "recordmydesktop in big resolution produce screencasts that cannot be opened" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132619
<ubotu> New bug: #132620 in deskbar-applet (main) "[gutsy]  no longer expands in panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132620
<ubotu> New bug: #132621 in gnome-panel (main) "Windows attached to panel instead of own title bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132621
<ubotu> New bug: #132623 in udev (main) "Add an udev-rule for the USB-IOWarrior devices " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132623
<ubotu> New bug: #132624 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Cannot Print to USB Printer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132624
<ubotu> New bug: #132627 in gsynaptics (universe) "GSynaptics couldn't initialize." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132627
<ubotu> New bug: #132629 in mono (main) "happened when I was loading BBC weather which is  my front page. I am afraid I do not understand if this is similar to other reported bugs - it just said it was a mono bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132629
<ubotu> New bug: #132630 in Ubuntu "Package PySms for universe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132630
<ubotu> New bug: #132636 in balazar (universe) "Balazar crashes with soya3d error: invalid GL_ENUM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132636
<ubotu> New bug: #132640 in hplip (main) "Unable to install hplip update on Kub64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132640
<ubotu> New bug: #132456 in kdesudo (universe) "User account 'remembers' admin password (dup-of: 87023)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132456
<ubotu> New bug: #132641 in gnome-games (main) "Default games only represent few game types" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132641
<ubotu> New bug: #132642 in cups-pdf (universe) "cups-pdf fail to upgrade if cupsys is stopped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132642
<ubotu> New bug: #132645 in eclipse (universe) "Package eclipse does not work with Sun Java 6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132645
<ubotu> New bug: #132646 in hplip (main) "firmware files do not have any license" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132646
<ubotu> New bug: #132650 in Ubuntu "Sony Laptop doesn't shut down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132650
<ubotu> New bug: #131848 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in save_serversettings()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131848
<ubotu> New bug: #132652 in system-config-printer (main) "Please select an appropriate default in the tree view" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132652
<ubotu> New bug: #132653 in rhythmbox (main) "Cracking and poppling sound when Rythmbox volume controller is set to max" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132653
<ubotu> New bug: #132654 in python-opengl (universe) "Depends directly on ttf-bitstream-vera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132654
<ubotu> New bug: #132655 in gnome-nettool (main) "upgrade to 2.19.x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132655
<ubotu> New bug: #132656 in openser (universe) "Openser fails at the init.d startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132656
<ubotu> New bug: #132657 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[feisty]  regression: rtl8180 card worked on fresh edgy install, but not on feisty or gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132657
<ubotu> New bug: #132659 in util-linux (main) "package mount 2.13~rc3-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade, because nfs-common have been updated after and not before ... (feisty -> Gutsy upgrade)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132659
<ubotu> New bug: #132666 in Ubuntu "cant find driver for asus wl-100g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132666
<ubotu> New bug: #132668 in evolution (main) "Add bogofilter and spamassassin as dependencies for Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132668
<ubotu> New bug: #132669 in gspca (universe) "Webcam Trust WB-1400T PAC207 freeze after a few pictures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132669
<ubotu> New bug: #132670 in hplip (main) "[gutsy] hplip toolbox doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132670
<ubotu> New bug: #132672 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Undocumented "Solaris Mode" option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132672
<ubotu> New bug: #132673 in Ubuntu "boot progress bar drops to console after half of first notch (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132673
<ubotu> New bug: #132674 in gnome-panel (main) "bluetooth Can't get device information host is down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132674
<ubotu> New bug: #132675 in banshee (universe) "update to 0.13.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132675
<ubotu> New bug: #132676 in hostapd (universe) "[dapper]  hostapd crashes with madwifi drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132676
<ubotu> New bug: #132677 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "j2re1.4 suggests mozilla-firefox (transitional package)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132677
<ubotu> New bug: #132678 in libgnomeprint (main) "printing in landscape mode clips to portrait" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132678
<sherkin> I just added a comment (about emacs22) on https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/120905. I hope its clear enough ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120905 in feisty-backports "Please backport emacs22 from gutsy to feisty-backports" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<sherkin> Could I consider to rebuild the package (I'm not a geek ;) ?
<ScottK> sherkin: I looked at your comment and it's clear.
<sherkin> thks ScottK
<ScottK> I've asked the person who tested it prior to the backport being approved to look into the matter.
* ScottK is not an emacs person, so not the best to look into it.
<sherkin> Grand :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #132679 in wzdftpd (universe) "Merge wzdftpd 0.8.2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132679
<ubotu> New bug: #132680 in marble (universe) "Please sync marble (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132680
<ubotu> New bug: #132683 in peercast (universe) "Please sync peercast (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132683
<Kmos> bdmurray: change topic to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070815
<ubotu> New bug: #132681 in Ubuntu "firefox very slow compared to other browsers on large pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132681
<ubotu> New bug: #132682 in bochs (universe) "VGABIOS-lgpl-latest not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132682
<ubotu> New bug: #132684 in gparted (main) "GNOME partetion edtior crahed when pressed "escape"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132684
<mdz> Kmos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/132120
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132120 in busybox "busybox 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu3 "mount -o bind" crash" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<mdz> Kmos: that is likely the root cause for all 3 of those bugs
<mdz> Kmos: bdmurray should be awake in an hour or two
<Kmos> mdz :) nice
<Hobbsee> greetings mdz, Kmos
* Hobbsee belatedly cheers at the queue being lower
<ubotu> New bug: #132686 in Ubuntu "gnome-main-menu says no network with static ip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132686
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:Hobbsee] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Hug Day TODAY, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070815
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kmos> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> Kmos: no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #132688 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Settings Menu cannot launch default applications module." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132688
<ubotu> New bug: #132689 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "package emacs-snapshot-gtk 1:20070805-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou c?digo de sa?da de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132689
<ubotu> New bug: #132690 in postfix (main) "Please sync postfix 2.4.5-3 from debian" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132690
<ubotu> New bug: #132691 in util-linux (main) "Please sync util-linux (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132691
<ubotu> New bug: #132692 in ffmpeg (main) "package libavutil-dev 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ffmpeg-config', which is also in package libavcodec-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132692
<sherkin> ScottK: I saw your msg, but I might not have the right repository
<ubotu> New bug: #132694 in ddclient (universe) "Please sync ddclient (3.7.3-2) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132694
<sherkin> I added (aside fr) deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sherkin> but apt-get still can't find the package emacs22 (yes, I did apt-get update)
<sherkin> I added also : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<ubotu> New bug: #132695 in openoffice.org (main) "find button worked, then quit finding records" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132695
<ubotu> New bug: #132696 in emacs21 (main) "emacs renders overlapping bogus text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132696
<ubotu> New bug: #132698 in acr38 (universe) "Please sync acr38 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132698
<ubotu> New bug: #132699 in libssh (universe) "Please sync libssh (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132699
<ScottK> sherkin: Let me look into it a bit more
<sherkin> :)
<ScottK> sherkin: What architecture is you machine?
<sherkin> centrino duo
<sherkin> dell inspiron 640m
<ScottK> OK.  That's i386
<sherkin> that's what I tried
<sherkin> I have a few packages installed as i686
<ScottK> That's fine too
<ScottK> I found it.
<sherkin> in which repository ?
<ScottK> Since it's a new package to Feisty, it's still sitting in the archive NEW queue for manual processing.
<ScottK> So it's not out yet.
<sherkin> not "proposed" either ?
<sherkin> is it the same version as on http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart ?
<ScottK> It is, but it appears that version was built against Gutsy and not Feisty which is why it didn't work for you.
<ScottK> You can see them here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue waiting to be processed.
<ScottK> So I think the answer, for now, is to wait.
<sherkin> So they won"t install better .
<sherkin> ?
<ScottK> Yes, they will because they were built against the Feisty version of the different libraries.
<ScottK> The fact that the PPA ones weren't is a PPA problem.
<sherkin> :)
<ScottK> If you were adventurous you could download the source package from the backports repository and compile the .deb yourself. I'm on my way out the door though and wouldn't have time to explain how just now.
<sherkin> May I ask what ppa1 means ?
<ScottK> Personal Package Archive.  It's what siretart used to build his test package.
<ScottK> It's a new feature of Launchpad that's coming real soon now.
<sherkin> I'm a bit short of disk space, but I've already some -dev packages installed.
<sherkin> Would you have a link to help me rebuild the .deb ?
<ubotu> New bug: #132702 in perl (main) "Conflicts ... (<< ..._...) which is illegal syntax" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132702
<ubotu> New bug: #132703 in typo3-src (universe) "Suggests: ooo_extract, which is an illegal package name" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132703
<sherkin> ScottK:  I can't find emacs22-src either :(
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #132701 in Ubuntu "Genius Webcam Not Recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132701
<ubotu> New bug: #132704 in Ubuntu "baloons from notification area appear on screen too early" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132704
<ubotu> New bug: #132705 in firefox (main) "Clicking "open" in Firefox's download-window does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132705
<ubotu> New bug: #132706 in gnome-panel (main) "Right click on GNOME panel + Desktop effects = Empty menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132706
<ScottK> sherkin: Did you try deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ScottK> update and then apt-get source emacs22 should work
<sherkin> sorry, I omitted "source"
<sherkin> it works ! :)
<ScottK> sherkin: BTW, earlier you said, "(I'm not a geek ;)" - If you are using emacs, you most certainly are.
<ubotu> New bug: #132708 in Ubuntu "Threading Building Blocks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132708
<ubotu> New bug: #132709 in Ubuntu "restricted drivers manager does not repaint its window while installing packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132709
<ubotu> New bug: #132710 in tracker (main) "Language Typo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132710
<sherkin> Maybe I like the stony paths, or the rocky roads  ;-)
<sherkin> thanks for all.
<sherkin> I'm fairly new to ubuntu anyway
<sherkin> I used emacs on xp
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well this'll all get straightened out in a bit.
<sherkin> :)
<sherkin> Despite your flattery, I'm still looking for a tutorial to rebuild the package ...
<ubotu> New bug: #132712 in scons (main) "cp multiple files using {a,b,c} syntax fails inside scons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132712
<ubotu> New bug: #132711 in Ubuntu "2 Printing icons in Administration menu in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132711
<ubotu> New bug: #132713 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_calendar_view_get_tooltips()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132713
<ubotu> New bug: #132714 in ssl-cert (main) "make-ssl-cert does not produce any warnings on cert creation if file fails to be written" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132714
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bee!
<bddebian> heh
<ScottK> bop if it's not to late.
* Hobbsee bops ScottK with a large mallet
<ScottK> Ouch.
<ubotu> New bug: #115561 in hwdb-client "uploading hwdb-data.xml files don't show on the site (dup-of: 30910)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115561
<bdmurray> Boo bee bop?
<ubotu> New bug: #132717 in nautilus (main) "Opening Ogg Theora files opens the set application but also opens the 'play' command as well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132717
<Hobbsee> bdmurray!
* Hobbsee hugs bddebian
* Hobbsee hugs bdmurray, too
<bddebian> :-)
* bdmurray hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #132644 in Ubuntu "erasing a CD-RW does freeze the comupter totally" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132644
<ubotu> New bug: #132721 in totem (main) "divx 5 is not handled, codec library from FF is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132721
<ubotu> New bug: #132722 in Ubuntu "[XFCE]  change to left-handed mouse orientation has no effect." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132722
<ubotu> New bug: #132723 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[gutsy]  k-d-s postinst don't change kdm theme and wallpaper anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132723
<ubotu> New bug: #132724 in imlib (universe) "Please merge imlib (1.9.15-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132724
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #132758 in adept (main) "Add screenshots to adept/synaptic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132758
<ubotu> New bug: #132760 in gnome-session (main) "Touchpad doesn`t work on Switch user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132760
<ubotu> New bug: #132762 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  Don't change UUID of existing ext3 partition when formatting it for install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132762
<ubotu> New bug: #132765 in zim (universe) "zim freezes when opening the sidebar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132765
<ubotu> New bug: #132768 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash upon start and kills gnome-panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132768
<ubotu> New bug: #132769 in Ubuntu "Compiz and Screen Saver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132769
<ubotu> New bug: #132772 in compiz (main) "Uninstalling compiz disables metacity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132772
<ubotu> New bug: #132774 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132774
<ubotu> New bug: #132776 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy livecd fails in booting w/o irqpoll option on Abit IP35-Pro motherboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132776
<ubotu> New bug: #132781 in hplip (main) "My HP PSC 1210 (printer) doesn't work in gutsy (autodetection work ...)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132781
<mathiaz> whhich status should be set when using the "A suggestion for changing defaults" response ?
<mathiaz> Invalid ? Won't fix ?
<Kmos> I think it's Invalid
<ScottK> mathiaz: I'd say it depends on "Technically valid suggestion that we don't do for other reasons" = Won't Fix versus "That would be a really bad idea and you don't know what you're suggesting" = Invalid.
<mathiaz> And what about "This needs more investigation. It may be valid, but we need more discussion."
<ubotu> New bug: #132783 in Ubuntu "Ca0106 sound card no sound ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132783
<ubotu> New bug: #132785 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Put screen to sleep upon locking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132785
<ScottK> mathiaz: Incomplete
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok. Thanks.
<ScottK> No problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #132786 in Ubuntu "nautilus right click problem (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132786
<ubotu> New bug: #132788 in gedit (main) "gedit doesn't notice that a file has been renamed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132788
<ubotu> New bug: #132789 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132789
<ubotu> New bug: #132791 in Ubuntu "cups smb logon fails quietly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132791
<ubotu> New bug: #132795 in gnome-applets (main) "Can't set time zone on clock without superuser privs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132795
<ubotu> New bug: #132797 in gnome-applets (main) "Clock doesn't update after changing time zone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132797
<ubotu> New bug: #132799 in vino (main) "Change notification icon to red" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132799
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-16
<ubotu> New bug: #132800 in apport (main) "Command line automatically included in bug report, violating user's privacy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132800
<ubotu> New bug: #132802 in impacket (universe) ""return" missing in ImpactPacket.TCPOptions.get_ts_echo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132802
<ubotu> New bug: #132804 in control-center (main) "Gnome forgets system beep settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132804
<ubotu> New bug: #132805 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Error writing to disc - There was an error writing to the disc:Unhandled error, aborting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132805
<rbs-tito> Will someone in QA finish up bug 122208 please? I believe I have triaged it properly
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122208 in gnome-control-center "Mouse sensitivity & acceleration settings reversed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122208
<ubotu> New bug: #132807 in Ubuntu "cant change screen resolution." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132807
<ubotu> New bug: #132808 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed, when I arrive to preparing disk space. when I choos manually (radio button) and next !!!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132808
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: What do you mean by finish up?
<ubotu> New bug: #132812 in nautilus (main) "When moving, renaming, deleting files, their backup copies are not modified" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132812
<ubotu> New bug: #132813 in Ubuntu "ActiveSync has no FOSS counterpart." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132813
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Mark the importance and the status
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: Have you checked in Gutsy at all?  I just did and they don't seem reversed to me but I am not sure I know the difference between sensitivity and acceleration.
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I don't have access to Gutsy
<rbs-tito> Acceleration is when it gets faster as you drag
<rbs-tito> Sensitivity mean more mouse movement == more cursor movement
<ubotu> New bug: #132638 in gdesklets "crash when opening gdesklets (dup-of: 121070)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132638
<ubotu> New bug: #132817 in Ubuntu "microphone doesnt work at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132817
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: okay, I think I understand and modified the bug
<rbs-tito> cool
<rbs-tito> Still no news upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #132822 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution crashes gnome-panel on loading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132822
<ubotu> New bug: #132824 in gnome-games (main) "gnome-games leaves .pyc files in site-packages when removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132824
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: You know that resolution bug you just changed to "new" that was previously "Incomplete" ? Why shouldn't it be incomplete?
<ubotu> New bug: #132827 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-reportdesigner 0.5.0+OOo2.3.0~src680m224-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132827
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: hmm, which bug was that?
<rbs-tito> bug 132807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132807 in xorg "cant change screen resolution." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132807
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: it was a miss timing issue.  I was working off the mailing list setting the package to xorg at approximately the same time you were commenting on the bug.
<rbs-tito> Ah right, incomplete is the same as the old "needs info" right?
<bdmurray> Yes, it should be incomplete.  It just so happened that I was modifying the bug at the same time you were.
<bdmurray> So I left the state at New and you set it to Incomplete
<ubotu> New bug: #132828 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Caps Lock indication invalid when it is used to switch keyboard layouts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132828
<neofpo> hello there.
<neofpo> I've just made a fix to mplyer / mencoder mp3 problem and posted it at launchpad at https://bugs.launchpad.net/mplayer/+bug/85751. Anyone packager more experienced than me willing to test it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85751 in mplayer "Distorted MP3 sound" [High,Confirmed] 
<neofpo> *no dial tone*
<ubotu> New bug: #132830 in update-manager (main) "Unresolvable problem calculating upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132830
<ubotu> New bug: #132832 in debian-installer (main) "Configuring encrypted volumes in 7.04 debian-installer?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132832
<ubotu> New bug: #132833 in Ubuntu "login background color is hardcoded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132833
<rbraley> use case: Ryan has an ubuntu livecd and wants to install it for a friend who wants software raid and an easy graphical installer. He does not want to have to download an alternate cd and waste a disk.
<ubotu> New bug: #132834 in drapes (universe) "drapes.exe crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132834
<ubotu> New bug: #132835 in Ubuntu "Firefox uses a different user dictionary for spell checking than gedit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132835
<ubotu> New bug: #132839 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "missing string (OEM install)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132839
<ubotu> New bug: #132840 in ubiquity (main) "/boot partition doesn't need to be formatted ( gutsy tribe 4 )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132840
<ubotu> New bug: #132836 in gedit (main) "Ubuntu Feisty persistenly opens "unsaved document" in Gedit on every login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132836
<ubotu> New bug: #132637 in gtk+2.0 "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132637
<ubotu> New bug: #132845 in libvncserver (main) "[gutsy]  bad code in rfb.h (libvncserver-dev)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132845
<ScottK> rbraley: Then Ryan is out of luck.
<ubotu> New bug: #132846 in xemacs21-packages (universe) "Please sync xemacs21-packages (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132846
<rbraley> do you know if there is a reason the livecd doesn't have raid support?
<ScottK> The live CD installer is a completely different program than the alternate.
<ScottK> RAID has not been implemented for it.
<ScottK> The Live CD installer is a relatively young program (the alternate uses debian-installer) and so it's not suprising it's missing features.
<ScottK> I don't know if there's a plan for it or not.
<ScottK> Personally, I've never had a lot of luck installing off the Live CD and tend to use the alternate.
<rbraley> I've never had a lot of luck installing from the alternate
<ScottK> Heh.
<Flannel> rbraley: sounds like bad burns
<rbraley> I have had over 20 hours of fighting with it while my friends lose faith in linux
* RAOF has never failed to install from a (final) alternate cd.
<xtknight> hm first time i booted the alternate is all made sense to me.  raid was largely self explanatory
<xtknight> there needs to be a gui after all this time, though
<ScottK> In many respects you're probably better off from a data reliabiliity perspective not using RAID and rsyncing data to the 2nd hard drive a regular intervals.
<Flannel> xtknight: alternate does have a GUI
<RAOF> xtknight: There is, it's just a curses gui :)
<rbraley> but grub cannot boot from raid and that isn't explained anywhere in the installer
<RAOF> Also, Like CD.
<xtknight> well wish this attitude we will scare people away
<xtknight> with*
<ubotu> New bug: #132847 in Ubuntu "downloaded updates, now X11 does not load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132847
<ubotu> New bug: #132848 in gnome-panel (main) "calendar is shown behind current focused window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132848
<RAOF> s/like/live/
<xtknight> <- -doesn't care about GUIs, others may
<ScottK> Time spent writing code is better spent than just complaining.
<rbraley> true
<ScottK> I'm sure if someone wanted to write a patch to add RAID support for the Live CD installer, Ubuntu would take it.
<rbraley> maybe I can steal some code from anaconda or somesuch and figure it out
* RAOF has wanted to do so, at least s/RAID/LVM/.  Time!
<ScottK> Of course I just realized, I've never actually installed Ubuntu the way most people think of it.
<ScottK> I use Kubuntu on the desktop and I've installed Ubuntu-server many times, but never Gnome Ubuntu.
<rbraley> I can code, but I don't think I can do it right if I am unable to install it correctly as is.
<ScottK> What kind of hardware are you trying to install into?
<xtknight> until then maybe there is some way we can use mdadm before ubiquity, and just put up a HOWTO on it.  make slight mods to ubiquity to support installation to /dev/md*, etc
<rbraley> 2 SATA drives where the intel raid controller has turned off raid for the pair.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Installing anything into a RAID controller can end up with complications.
<ScottK> I've done it several times with no trouble, but only into regular controllers.
<rbraley> there are 4 drives, a windows raid array through the intel controller, and the linux drives which we have disbanded in the raid bios
<xtknight> you want SW raid or HW raid?
<rbraley> sw
<ScottK> Have you Googled for specific install issues with your controller?
<xtknight> what problems did you encounter while using "alternate"?
<rbraley> well periodically when I try to delete erroneous raid arrays md0-3 I get "cannot perform action, device is busy" with a red screen
<rbraley> clearing the partition table seems to do nothing to fix this issue
<xtknight> you're trying to install fresh and it's coming up with zombie arrays?
<rbraley> I will need to boot a different cd to erase the hard drives
<rbraley> yes
<xtknight> do you care about any data on there?
<xtknight> im not sure what you meant by clearing the partition table but you might wipe the mbr
<rbraley> also when I thought I had done it right and the alternate installed seemingly correctly, I get no operating system
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> not sure how it details with /boot
<xtknight> if grub doesnt support raid, i have no idea how my setup is working right now
<ScottK> xtknight: You have a very small non-RAID /boot I'd imagine.  Let me look at one of mine.
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> yeah i do
<xtknight> i must have anticipated it
<xtknight> i  thought i remember the installer telling me i had to
<xtknight> but i don't remember, to be honest
<rbraley> oh god I am now told that grub was written to the windows raid mbr, ruining everything
<xtknight> ugh
<xtknight> i had that happen
<rbraley> did you fix it?
<xtknight> grub on ntfs boot sector = bad
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> linux util "testdisk"
<xtknight> recovered the partition, and its file table.  it was showing up as 10M FAT12 or something
<xtknight> got it bad to ntfs, lost 10m of data at most
<xtknight> back*
<rbraley> huh
<xtknight> but it wasn't raid.  i dont know how or if testdisk can handle that
<rbraley> oh god
<xtknight> mine was triggered by "fixboot"
<xtknight> unless your windows raid was on (hd0) at all you wouldnt have a problem
<ubotu> New bug: #132849 in libmtp (main) "[needs review]  libmtp 0.2.1 udev rules file fix [needs upload] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132849
<rbraley> it was hd0
<xtknight> are you sure you cant access the data?
<rbraley> i don't know
<ScottK> What version of Windows?
<rbraley> xp
<jjesse> are you having dual boot problems?
<jjesse> sorry just joined
<rbraley> yes
<ScottK> IIRC WIndows repair/recovery or whatever they call it in XP (Win2K was the last Windows I've owned) can fix that.
<ScottK> So at least you get back to no harm done.
<xtknight> ah ya
<xtknight> you can try fixmbr or fixboot at recovery console.  raid drivers have been laoded at that point
<jjesse> if you do a repair, it will try and rebuild the mbr which will mess up ubuntu
<xtknight> but fixboot on my grubbed NTFS partition caused my near data loss so id be careful.
<ScottK> jjesse: He hasn't actually got an Ubuntu install yet.
<xtknight> im not sure how you get to recovery console with a corrupted partition table though.  dont know if that is possible
<rbraley> the install may have worked had grub been installed on the drive ubuntu was going on
<jjesse> ScottK: oh
<jjesse> rbraley: when you boot w/ the restore disk or xp disk you can repair your installation of windows
<jjesse> and that should restore things so you can access xp again
<rbraley> I did that once and it ruined everything
<rbraley> fixmbr
<rbraley> maybe if the mbr of only the first drive was written to I can copy over the mbr from the second
<rbraley> oh wait it was raid0 crap
<rbraley> ok I am going over to try and fix the problem, any last words?
<ScottK> rbraley: Why RAID?
<rbraley> he wanted the performance
<ScottK> Is it enough difference to even notice?
<rbraley> but now this is worse, to fix the mbr of the xp drives I can't see them from linux since it is intel fake raid
<rbraley> yes
<ScottK> I tend to look at reliability and availability and complexity is the enemy of both.
<rbraley> not for fedora, suse, mandriva etc\
<ScottK> Not for Ubuntu either generally (I've got a couple of boxen with RAID).
<rbraley> raid works for them, now I have caused a great deal of harm by trusting the alt cd
<ScottK> I've just decided to quit doing at.
<ScottK> I'd suggest doing some googling on the exactly controller model you are dealing with.
<rbraley> well I need to recover his data
<ScottK> I suspect you'll find something.
<ScottK> Sure, for the WIndows RAID, I agree.
<ubotu> New bug: #132850 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132850
<ubotu> New bug: #132773 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132773
<ubotu> New bug: #132853 in libmtp (main) "[needs review]  libmtp 0.2.1 udev rules file fix [needs upload] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132853
<ubotu> New bug: #132854 in libgig (universe) "Please sync libgig (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132854
<ubotu> New bug: #132855 in mt-daapd (universe) "Please sync mt-daapd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132855
<ubotu> New bug: #132856 in passepartout (universe) "Build with GNOME support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132856
<ubotu> New bug: #132857 in Ubuntu "webcam not detected in lsusb, strange dmesg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132857
<ubotu> New bug: #132858 in gem (universe) "Please sync gem (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132858
<ubotu> New bug: #132859 in gpar2 (universe) "gpar2 is not font-size independent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132859
<ubotu> New bug: #132861 in totem (main) "video read slower than audio with Divx avi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132861
<ubotu> New bug: #132862 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when rendering an svg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132862
<ubotu> New bug: #132864 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132864
<ubotu> New bug: #132866 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI resume hangs on HP Compaq nc6220" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132866
<ubotu> New bug: #132867 in hpijs (universe) "hpijs reports missing libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132867
<ubotu> New bug: #132868 in gnome-panel (main) "dpkg didn't complete Java-Installation cause of a .doc file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132868
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> uuuuuuggggggh
<RAOF> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #132874 in gedit (main) "[gutsy]  gedit is totally unresponsive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132874
<ubotu> New bug: #132875 in irssi (main) "desktop icon appears and disappears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132875
<ubotu> New bug: #132876 in irssi (main) "window loses control after f11 restore in jiggle mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132876
<ubotu> New bug: #132877 in Ubuntu "Gforce 8 series screen blanks "out of sync" during usplash boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132877
<ubotu> New bug: #132881 in cheese (universe) "[needs review]  Cheese 0.2.0 [needs upload] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132881
<ubotu> New bug: #132882 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "please sync bcm43xx-fwcutter 1:006-3 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132882
<ubotu> New bug: #132883 in hylafax (universe) "please sync hylafax 2:4.4.0-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132883
<ubotu> New bug: #132884 in p7zip (universe) "Can't compress to .7z with a space in there name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132884
<erika14212> these third party install methogs reallu hurt ubuntu
<erika14212> idiots creat them
<Hobbsee> erika14212: ?
<erika14212> hi
<erika14212> no i was referring
<erika14212> to those who created windows installer for ubuntu
<erika14212> they really hurt linux
<erika14212> since the babage prpgram dont worl
<Hobbsee> i believe it's a work in progress
<Hobbsee> besides, it's not like we can really stop them
<erika14212> they are idiots
<erika14212> ihave lready ruined one hard drive
<erika14212> one launches a network work in stall
<erika14212> i cn login
<erika14212> then cant get no further
<erika14212> i have grub installed
<norsetto> erika14212: are you talking about wubi?
<erika14212> lubi
<Hobbsee> erika14212: this isnt a support channel, btw
<erika14212> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #132886 in popularity-contest (main) "popularity-contest cron job fails with permission denied " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132886
<erika14212> its ok
<norsetto> erika14212: I think it would help a lot if you can file a nug, so that these issue can be worked out
<Hobbsee> erika14212: gutsy is a development release, it's nto all supposed to work.
<erika14212> i have already said my peace
<norsetto> erika14212: a bug (I'm in my typing mood again)
<erika14212> it was not very nice
<erika14212> to them
<erika14212> i can atleast warn others
<Hobbsee> erika14212: still, whining about bugs in here does nto help.  file a bug report.
<Hobbsee> a decent one
<erika14212> of the crap software
<Hobbsee> erika14212: your warning others here wont help
<norsetto> erika14212: here: https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
* Hobbsee is uncertain if wubi is actually a part of ubuntu yet
<erika14212> it is list on the forums
<Hobbsee> erika14212: in which case you should whine there, not here, as we dont touch it.
<norsetto> it isn't, but they use launchpad and they are quite helpful ( I dealt with them in the past)
<norsetto> erika14212: follow that link and post your bug, please make sure you give all the necessary information so that they can fix it
<Hobbsee> erika14212: also, your conduct in #ubuntu is unacceptable.
<Hobbsee> erika14212: it's a support channel.  it's busy enough without you whining about how the windows installer (which no on there touches anyway) breaks things.
<ubotu> New bug: #132885 in feisty-backports "Please backport Pulseaudio (dup-of: 107207)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132885
<ubotu> New bug: #132887 in hal-info (main) "T60p display brightness should be handled in hardware." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132887
<erika14212> ok
<erika14212> sorry
<Hobbsee> erika14212: it'd be more productive if you also went and improved the installer, rather than talking about how bad it is
<erika14212> im not programer
<erika14212> but i will use bug report
<erika14212> thing
<_dummy> I'm currently doing some tests on Tribe4 (server-i386), anyone who have done some tribetesting here?
<_dummy> or maybe someone can point me where/how to file bugs found in Tribe4? :)
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> _dummy: if you can add [tribe 4]  into the summary, then that is helpful
<_dummy> ok, so I shouldn't use the ISOtesting site for those bugs? (sorry, but I'm a bit confused here :P)
<Hobbsee> _dummy: it's useful if you can add them on there.  it actually has bug # fields there, for launchpad bugs.
<Hobbsee> as in, file the bug in launchpad, on the link above, and then add the numbers to the ISO testing tracker
<_dummy> Hobbsee: ahh, thank you - that was helpful :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #132888 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  firefox randomly hangs when opening new windows / popups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132888
<ubotu> New bug: #132891 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte crashes with UnicodeDecodeError" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132891
<ubotu> New bug: #132892 in ctypes (universe) "Please sync ctypes (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132892
<ubotu> New bug: #132894 in Ubuntu "No color printing on Epson Aculaser C1900" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132894
<ubotu> New bug: #132896 in nautilus (main) "Right click -> open With ... doesn't work in gutsy (after upgrading feisty to gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132896
<TheMuso> c/
<TheMuso> ugh
<TheMuso> Old workflow must die soon.
<RAOF> Apropos of?
<ubotu> New bug: #132900 in cupsys (main) "Gutsy: Printing not working with HP 1320n (after upgrade the 16/8)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132900
<ubotu> New bug: #132901 in file-roller (main) "[gutsy]  Cannot set / remeber from Nautilus the default application with which to open archived files in file-roller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132901
<ubotu> New bug: #132902 in adept (main) "gutsy has broken dependency in adept-notifier" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132902
<ubotu> New bug: #132904 in apport (main) "Ignore crashes for software which changed before reporting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132904
<ubotu> New bug: #132905 in base-installer (main) "Kubuntu install partitioning tool problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132905
<ubotu> New bug: #132906 in gparted (main) "New mounted fat32 partition is not writeable for non-root users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132906
<ubotu> New bug: #132907 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "package compiz-fusion-plugins-main 0.0.1 git20070730~3v1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/colorfilter.xml , which is also in package compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132907
<ubotu> New bug: #132908 in nautilus (main) "Ubuntu desktop doesn't know what to do with already mounted Audio Disc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132908
<ubotu> New bug: #132909 in Ubuntu "frozen mouse pointer at login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132909
<ubotu> New bug: #132911 in farsight (universe) "Please sync farsight (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132911
<ubotu> New bug: #132912 in telepathy-stream-engine (universe) "Please sync telepathy-stream-engine (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132912
<ubotu> New bug: #132910 in gnunet (universe) "Please sync gnunet (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132910
<xxxxx1> mornin'
<ionstorm> remote root exploit for wireshark prior to 0.9.9.6 in the wild http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3198806#post3198806
<Hobbsee> ionstorm: please file a bug, and mark it as a security bug.
<ionstorm> ok
<ScottK> It's in Universe so there's no security support except for what the community provides.  Patches accepted.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you could backport the latest version to the other arches, as a start, though
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That would be wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #132914 in rhythmbox (main) "ipod: lyric not copied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132914
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well......yeah.
<ScottK> Backports is not for fixing serious/security bugs.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: but are you thinking that anyone will cherrypick a patch?
<ScottK> So far when I've said "Backport request is Won't Fixed until someone does the SRU", it's worked.
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<ScottK> Besides, Ethereal/Wireshark have a stunningly long and painful history of major security issues.  Anyone who runs it in a hostile environment doesn't know what they are doing.
<ScottK> I just use it on my side of my NAT router.
<ScottK> I use tcpdump on the dangerous side.
<ScottK> ionstorm: I wasn't kidding about patches.
<ScottK> If someone can find the relevant changes out of 0.9.9.6 for the earlier versions, I will help get them packaged and released.
<ionstorm> ScottK, new protocol support and whatnot http://www.wireshark.org/docs/relnotes/wireshark-0.99.6.html
<ionstorm> a few new features
<ScottK> Right, what I'm interested is the bits out of there that fix the vulnerability.
<ionstorm> ah ic, i dont know much about code
<ionstorm> it says it is patched on there website
<ionstorm> at that url, gives more info on what was patched and how
<ScottK> Right and I'll help someone who's motivated to figure it out, but I'm not doing the whole thing.
<ionstorm> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #132916 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer: Merging cells in a table in trouble when saved in RTF,or DOC format" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132916
<ubotu> New bug: #132102 in gedit "gedit crashed with signal 5 in shortcuts_drag_data_received_cb()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132102
<ubotu> New bug: #132917 in conduit (universe) "use epiphany's feed-presence icon for RSS feeds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132917
<ubotu> New bug: #132919 in xen-common (universe) "package xen-utils-common None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xen-utils-common.list]  failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/man/man5/xmdomain.cfg.5.gz', che si trova anche nel pacchetto xen-utils-3.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132919
<ubotu> New bug: #132921 in tracker (main) "libdeskbar-tracker is broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132921
<ubotu> New bug: #132923 in pdftk (universe) "pdftk aborts on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132923
<ubotu> New bug: #132924 in Ubuntu "German umlauts not displayed correctly in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132924
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #132928 in devscripts (main) "debcommit: add options to specify changelog path" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132928
<ubotu> New bug: #132929 in glchess (universe) "glchess crashes on startup in gutsy (dup-of: 130275)" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132929
<ubotu> New bug: #132930 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "nv driver misdetects panel size of dell 2007fp monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132930
<ubotu> New bug: #132935 in xine-lib (main) "Xv Supports YV12; X Server Does Not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132935
<ubotu> New bug: #132932 in gnumeric (main) "cannot set page setup margins properly in mm, cm and in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132932
<ubotu> New bug: #132934 in ubiquity (main) "crashed in live CD Kubuntu 64 install manual layout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132934
<ScottK> beep
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #132936 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "Problem when mounting a remote directory under /media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132936
<ubotu> New bug: #132933 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132933
<ubotu> New bug: #132937 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "gtk2 is broken with ruby" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132937
<ubotu> New bug: #132938 in firefox (main) "tooltips dont work in sidebar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132938
<ubotu> New bug: #132939 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  Suspend does not work from GDM login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132939
<ubotu> New bug: #132940 in libvncserver (main) "x11vnc has no -ssl option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132940
<ubotu> New bug: #132941 in update-notifier (main) "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132941
<ubotu> New bug: #132942 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier upgrade failed " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132942
<ubotu> New bug: #132823 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132823
<ubotu> New bug: #132943 in sabayon (main) "sabayon does not save upon "save"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132943
<ubotu> New bug: #132944 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu forces shutdown, no waiting for saving document in OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132944
<ubotu> New bug: #132945 in sabayon (main) "sabayon does not detect certain file changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132945
<ubotu> New bug: #132946 in sabayon (main) "sabayon gconf restrictions are unmaintenable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132946
<ubotu> New bug: #132947 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification lost its ssl/tls ability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132947
<ubotu> New bug: #132948 in icecc (universe) "icecc misses dependency on g++" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132948
<ubotu> New bug: #132951 in update-notifier (main) "Update-notifier{,-common} packages dependency problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132951
<erika14212> mornin all
<erika14212> i wanted to say i did report the bug
<Hobbsee> yay~
<erika14212> ill report today
<erika14212> an tommorrow
<erika14212> till i get i get on response on that site
<Hobbsee> oh no you wont...
<seb128> ?
<Hobbsee> erika wont keep whinging over 3 channels about a pet bug.
<seb128> ah, k
<bddebian> hrm
<Hobbsee> mvo: seb128, meet Some_Person
<Hobbsee> (from -devel)
<seb128> libcompizconfig0 installed version?
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: ^
<mvo> hello Some_Person
<Some_Person> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #132920 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132920
<ubotu> New bug: #132954 in gnome-panel (main) "after any install got error masg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132954
<ubotu> New bug: #132955 in vym (universe) "Request VYM package upgrade to version 1.9.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132955
<norsetto> Hello, my name is erika and I have a problem with my microwave oven
<norsetto> you guys should really fix it you know
<Hobbsee> norsetto: tough :P
<ubotu> New bug: #132958 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon T.4 gives me 3 segfaults, then boots" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132958
<norsetto> how did you guess it was me!?
* norsetto accent has given him away again .....
* Hobbsee knows many things
<Pici> she is smrt
<ubotu> New bug: #132922 in Ubuntu "Gestor de Paquetes Synaptic con error." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132922
<ubotu> New bug: #132960 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  lockup computer when connect to wireless network with ralink card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132960
<ubotu> New bug: #132915 in Ubuntu "WireShark versions prior to 0.99.6 vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132915
<ubotu> New bug: #132962 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "infinite loop on quit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132962
<ubotu> New bug: #132964 in Ubuntu "Please sync ttf-inconsolata (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132964
<ubotu> New bug: #132965 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird message filter only reads first line of message header value" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132965
<ubotu> New bug: #132966 in Ubuntu "Keyboard stops working after any wireless device is removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132966
<bdmurray> microwave?  what did I miss?
<norsetto> bdmurray: look around 09:00 gmt
<bdmurray> Hrm, I'd like to see that bug report. :)
<norsetto> bdmurray: and then around 15:00 gmt ....
<norsetto> bdmurray: and if you have the guts check out #ubuntu and #ubuntu-us too :-)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure I am gutsy enough
<norsetto> hehe
<norsetto> but the bug report is a masterpiece: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/132889
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132889 in wubi "wubi iso file missing" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> Fortunately it's not an Ubuntu bug, so we can ignore it.
<norsetto> and a little follow-up, you know, to speed up things a bit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/132950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132950 in wubi "wubi still not working correct" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #132968 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser ubuntu 6.10 ppc crash on close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132968
<ubotu> New bug: #132969 in cupsys (main) "AppAmor rules for CUPS seems to be to restrictive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132969
<ubotu> New bug: #132972 in firefox (main) "/tmp/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.V3gxzl.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132972
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ouch
<norsetto> Hobbsee: I stamped on your feet?
* Hobbsee could just reject it and say "file a decent bug"
<Hobbsee> norsetto: no, those bugs
* Hobbsee marks one as a dupe of the other
* norsetto is thinking to frame it and nail it in his studio
<aaaantoine> 132950: duplicate of 132889.  132889: "how about some more information there?" :P
<ubotu> New bug: #132974 in Ubuntu "Verbose Mode On Boot When Set To Quiet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132974
* Hobbsee duped the latter as one fo the former
<ubotu> New bug: #132976 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "Flash applet can not access webcam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132976
<ubotu> New bug: #132979 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Please consider making ubuntu-desktop recommend canoe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132979
<shirish> seb128: are you up buddy?
<shirish> anybody wanting to work on this sabayon bug bug/129421
<seb128> shirish: hi
<shirish> hi seb128
<seb128> bug #129421
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129421 in sabayon "sabayon is not purged correctly when uninstalling" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129421
<Hobbsee> shirish: feature freeze is later today.  probably not
<shirish> Hobbsee: cool
<seb128> Hobbsee: everybody is not working on new features ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: and new upstream versions
<Hobbsee> seb128: you can do sponsorships, then :P
<shirish> seb128: I just replied to what you asked, please lemme know if you need some more info.
<shirish> seb128: or you need me to perform some stuff so it would give you some more info. about that bug
<seb128> shirish: you reply is not clear, the directory is empty and it refuses to remove it?
<seb128> Hobbsee: I could ;)
<shirish> seb128: exactly
<seb128> shirish: that makes no sense
<ubotu> New bug: #132981 in Ubuntu "Sound stops playing on minimal system load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132981
<ubotu> New bug: #132982 in upstreamdev (universe) "New upstream release: 0.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132982
<shirish> seb128: I know ;)
<seb128> shirish: I've no idea about what to ask and no real interest in the bug, feel free to reopen if you figure what is wrong though
<shirish> seb128: I could manually delete it if needed, sudo rm /var/run/sabayon-admin
<seb128> the postrm uses "userdel -r sabayon-admin || true"
<seb128> so it should break in no case
<seb128> shirish: does calling "userdel -r sabayon-admin" work correctly?
<shirish> seb128: lemme check
<shirish> seb128: it gives me this
<shirish> userdel -r sabayon-admin
<shirish> userdel: unable to lock password file
<seb128> sudo
<shirish> oops, that did the trick
<seb128> that's what the script does ...
<Hobbsee> norsetto: then again, we could always use the "your bug did not have enough info" preresponse
<ccooke> shirish: Sorry I missed you yesterday - you caught me just after I left work
<shirish> ccooke: thats ok, I marked that bug invalid as I guess its really a support thing.
<ccooke> shirish: I noticed there was some help in the README included in the package - did you look there?
<shirish> ccooke: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+question/11592
<ubotu> New bug: #132983 in Ubuntu "video playback is not fluent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132983
<shirish> ccooke: yup, read that, read the changelog, read the mount.gmailfs manpage, read richard's stuff on his web-site but became no wiser.
<shirish> seb128: lemme get the first update-notifier stuff done (would probably take an hr. to hit my country's mirror) and then try again, for atleast with aptitude it doesn't remove sabayon & doesn't give any error messages
<norsetto> Hobbsee: I would just leave it to Agostino.
<Hobbsee> norsetto: will he do the blasting, then?
<seb128> shirish: could you try using apt-get rather than aptitude? in case that make a difference
<norsetto> Hobbsee: don't think so, I've dealt with him in the past and he was quite helpful
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> no fun
<Hobbsee> is there anything i should upload, before goign to bed?
<shirish> seb128: I did try sudo apt-get remove sabayon also
<shirish> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33949/
<ubotu> New bug: #132984 in ltsp (main) "[Feature Request]  Need some kind of server chooser / failover system in ldm login." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132984
<norsetto> Hobbsee: bug 70367 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70367 in imlib "imlib1 does not correctly handle 32-bit visuals" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70367
<norsetto> Hobbsee: or leave it to ScottK, he may want to give it a look
<Hobbsee> norsetto: meh.  that doesnt hit the "no new versions" freeze
<xtknight> what's the status of Bug 60258 and what status should it be, at this point?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60258 in gnome-art "Ruby crashes while using gnome-art-manager" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60258
<shirish> seb128: if you are going to be around for a while, maybe I'll check back in a hr. & give a status update after update-notifier dependancy issue is resolved with the newer one.
<norsetto> Hobbssee: sorry, I thought you meant in general
<seb128> shirish: k, even if I'm not around you can comment on the bug
<Hobbsee> norsetto: i probably did :)
<Hobbsee> norsetto: this says i should probably go to bed :)
<shirish> seb128: will do, thanx for your time :)
<seb128> xtknight: too much to do, not used by many people and I don't know ruby
<seb128> shirish: you're welcome
<norsetto> Hobbsee: so early!? Its not even 2am down there in oz!?
* Hobbsee notes that's the bug that she got yelled at by seb128 for raising
<Hobbsee> norsetto: hehe.  it's 2.49am
<xtknight> why wasn't it just closed?  confused
<Hobbsee> xtknight: the fix released part is in debian
<Hobbsee> xtknight: the ubuntu part shows as new
<seb128> xtknight: because it's not fixed?
<norsetto> Hobbsee: ok, you are not in Perth then .....
<Hobbsee> norsetto: indeed, i am not :)
<seb128> xtknight: I'll have a look but not now
<xtknight> Hobbsee,  ah ok, so we just have wait for a sync for debian?  this is what im asking, im just confused if it'll ever be fixed
<seb128> xtknight: to be honest I don't like the fix but it has been commited to Debian now so we will probably sync it
<seb128> it make the program use a deprecated API rather than fix the bug
<xtknight> seb128, did you see the newer patch?
<seb128> yes, but I've been too busy to review it
<seb128> that's why I didn't reply on the bug
<xtknight> ah, ok, that is fine
<seb128> yet
<xtknight> i don't mean to rush anybody but i am also new to this so i dont know the process
<Hobbsee> xtknight: seb128 bites.  be careful :P
<seb128> xtknight: that's alright, just be patient, there is ten of thousand of bugs open and a small team looking at those
<xtknight> good deal
<seb128> and that application is not priority
* Hobbsee thinks that launchpad should undergo some data loss.
<seb128> it's on the review list and I'll look at it, after the GNOME 2.19.90 updates though
<bddebian> Hobbsee: :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #132796 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with TypeError in clear_all() on close" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132796
<ccooke> Hmm
<ccooke> 132941 is closed (fix released) but the fix isn't working
<xtknight> Bug 132941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132941
<ccooke> Any policy saying I shouldn't/can't re-open that bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #132988 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  rhythmbox doesn't show daap shared smart playlists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132988
<bdmurray> ccooke: If it really isn't fixed then it should be reopened
<ccooke> yeah, I just wanted to check before assuming it was okay
<ccooke> change to 'In Progress', right?
<bdmurray> In Progress means that someone is working on it.  I don't that is the case.
<ccooke> Okay
<ubotu> New bug: #132990 in mecab (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync mecab (0.95-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132990
<aaaantoine> what are the sync requests?
<bddebian> Requests for packages to be brought over straight from Debian
<ubotu> New bug: #132991 in gnome-panel (main) "loss of the choice of desktop icons in lower right corner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132991
<ubotu> New bug: #132992 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  rhythmbox cannot load UPnP plugin, missing files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132992
<aaaantoine> 132991 probably isn't a bug per se, but a support request
<ccooke> aaaantoine: on the other hand, it is a bug - it shouldn't be possible to remove basic interface features without a warning, at least
<aaaantoine> hm, true
<ccooke> what would be nice is to link it to "lock to panel"
<ccooke> anything locked displaying a confirmation screen when you try to remove it
<aaaantoine> ccooke: still, he should be able to add it back in by right-clicking the panel...
<shirish> ccooke: did you try & install gmailfs?
<ubotu> New bug: #132994 in system-config-printer (main) "S-c-p should recommend hal-cups-utils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132994
<ccooke> shirish: not had time. I'm at work, configuring a mysql ring
<xtknight> shirish, gmailfs isnt working?
<ccooke> aaaantoine: yes. The point is, new users won't know how to.
<shirish> xtknight: dunno about that, but for me as a user can't get it working, I have posted a query about the same at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+question/11592 , if you know something please post about it.
<xtknight> i'm going to give it a shot on my VM.  saw your email on ubuntu-devel aobut it
<shirish> xtknight: thanx a billion
<shirish> btw can you guys look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33955/ and tell me what the issue is? Update-notifier, dpkg or what?
<xtknight> probably Bug 132941 just mentioned recently :p
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132941
<xtknight> fix is in progress
<aaaantoine> ccooke: want I should tell him how to get his workspaces back, and then suggest that a confirmation box be tied to locked panel items?
<shirish> xtknight: thanx for pointer, subscribing to it.
<ccooke> aaaantoine: sounds good to me
<shirish> xtknight: it isn't fixed by even 0.59.3
<aaaantoine> ah, Sebastien beat me to it
<ubotu> New bug: #132995 in gnome-panel (main) "nividia ?? ati ???" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132995
<shirish> xtknight: disregard that comment, I see somebody already made the point
<shirish> xtknight: about gmailfs, it might be possible that it might work with root access, but using root all the time to use gmailfs is a security thing I feel, I would rather have a user, say 'shirish' being able to use it and haven't found a way to do it
<xtknight> shirish, yea should be no need for root (ideally)
<shirish> xtknight: there is a package called gnome-mount which perhaps might be ideal for this sort of thing, but lack understanding about how gnome-mount works
<xtknight> shirish,  i think if the pkg is not easy to setup, it is a bug
<seb128> shirish: gnome-mount does mount volumes ;)
<shirish> xtknight: its not at all easy to setup, it took me 12 hrs. & I'm still no closer to the problem, but then I'm not sophisticated like you guys
<shirish> seb128: hey
<ubotu> New bug: #132996 in network-manager (main) "Notification popups are annoying and should be optional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132996
<shirish> seb128: the issue is one hand the documentation says to use mount command & AFAIK that command is a prerogative of root.
<seb128> no, it's not
<seb128> depends if you have the partition listed in fstab for example
<shirish> seb128: it isn't, then why does it tell me each time when I try the mount command it tells me only root can do that.
<xtknight> you can place "user" in fstab and not have to use root to mount
<seb128> shirish: because you are probably trying to mount a partition and you are not authorized to do it
<shirish> xtknight: I tried both placing "user" and "uid=1000" and alternatively either but failed to have any proper response at all.
<xtknight> shirish,  k i'll be taking a look at it in a sec.
<shirish> xtknight: no rush, it would be good if we could put something simple no brain kinda thing so people can use it.
<ccooke> shirish: one point of note - if a user mounts something, they usually need to have write permission to the mount point
<shirish> ccooke: exactly, thats my point ;)
<shirish> ccooke: and unless I missed some option or something, I don't see a way in which the user get ownership right to that virtual partition.
<ccooke> shirish: the mount point is the directory on your local filesystem which you mount onto
<xtknight> sudo chown $USER:$USER /mnt/gmail
<xtknight> sudo chmod u+x /mnt/gmail
<xtknight> mount /mnt/gmail
<xtknight> err
<xtknight> u+w  *
<ccooke> um
<ccooke> no.
<ccooke> 'sudo chmod u+w *' is a bad idea...
<xtknight> i meant * as in correction.  sorry
<xtknight> sudo chmod u+w /mnt/gmail
<ccooke> ... oh, yeah. Sorry, being an idios
<ccooke> it's the end of a long day...
<shirish> xtknight: so basically if I have the mount point /mnt/gmail then I should try the following things?
<xtknight> shirish, yea
<ccooke> shirish: modify the commands to whatever mountpoint you're using, yeah
<xtknight> weird, "man gmailfs" doesnt work but "info gmailfs" does
<ccooke> xtknight: ... sometimes, I really hate the FSF's prejudices.
<xtknight> oh yet "info gmailfs" is unspecific
<xtknight> where's the manual for this thing? :\
<shirish> xtknight: at my end info gmailfs doesn't give anything, the only manual which I can get is "man mount.gmailfs"
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> and there's no where it describes what the options are either.
<xtknight> username/pw etc?
<xtknight> never mind
<shirish> xtknight: yup it gives all those options, but the mount stuff doesn't work as normal user
<shirish> xtknight: also my mount point is /home/shirish/gmailfs so shouldn't it be giving 'shirish' by default
<xtknight> shirish, ya this is pretty messed up
<ubotu> New bug: #132997 in monodevelop (universe) "Gutsy: monodevelop packade crashes on startup: Application not found: IDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132997
<xtknight> shirish, i can only access it with root
<shirish> xtknight: I thought I was the only fool around & everybody else knew some magic way (dryly)
<xtknight> i tried making the "user" own /dev/fuse too
<shirish> xtknight: could you make a bug-report for it, I would subscribe to it, mine are usually lame
<ubotu> New bug: #132998 in nut (universe) "bcmxcp_usb powerware 3105 can not connect to UPS." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132998
<shirish> btw is this true that gutsy is going to be an LTS, IIRC isn't that supposed to be gutsy+1 or next yr. after that something like that.
<xtknight> shirish, Bug 133001
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133001 in Ubuntu "gmailfs does not mount as user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133001
<xtknight> gutsy+1 will probably be LTS but not Gutsy.
<shirish> xtknight: thanx
<shirish> xtknight: subscribing to it as we speak
<shirish> xtknight: should I confirm it, or better yet wait for some people to take a look at it?
<ubotu> New bug: #132999 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gusty doesn't boot on an i968 board without 'irqpoll' kernel option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132999
<xtknight> shirish, let other people take a ook
<xtknight> look*
<shirish> xtknight: cool, although putting up my side of the story as well
<ubotu> New bug: #133000 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effects doesn't react to CompizConfig Settings Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133000
<ubotu> New bug: #133001 in Ubuntu "gmailfs does not mount as user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133001
<shirish> xtknight: put up my side of the story as well, btw somehow you had better mileage/success than I had, checkout what mount spews up at my end.
<xtknight> shirish, ah yeah you need that "none" in front of /mnt/gmailfs
<xtknight> shirish, hold on i might have posted the wrong cmd
<xtknight> shirish, ok my description is now accurate.  i updated the command
<ubotu> New bug: #133003 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  Hint for compiz-fusion default settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133003
<shirish> xtknight: at my end I get a big traceback with that (rolleyes)
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> not good
<shirish> xtknight: the first time around might be due to putting the fictious username & password but even that is not a good way to show to the user.
<shirish> xtknight: why did you file the bug under ubuntu & not gmailfs?
<xtknight> shirish, im not sure if it's a gmailfs or fuse problem to be honest
<ubotu> New bug: #133004 in ltsp (main) "LTSP Widescreen Client Screen Resolution " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133004
<shirish> xtknight: ok then disregard that change i just did, I reverted it back to ubuntu
<shirish> xtknight: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+bug/133010 and lemme know what you think?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133010 in gmailfs "doesn't give helpful error messages" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #133006 in gnuserv (universe) "Please sync gnuserv 3.12.7-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133006
<ubotu> New bug: #133007 in sane-backends (main) "Missing rule  in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules (epson v100) [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133007
<xtknight> shirish, weird.  probably because you had it mounted already
<ubotu> New bug: #133008 in Ubuntu "Need help installing Ubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133008
<shirish> xtknight: thought so, the weirder thing is I can't access it through normal means, and can't get it permissions. Maybe have to log-out then re-try again at deleting it.
* shirish out bbiaf
<ubotu> New bug: #133010 in gmailfs (universe) "doesn't give helpful error messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133010
<ubotu> New bug: #133012 in Ubuntu "There's no easy way to recover Grub from livecd." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133012
<shirish> xtknight: I give up, this gmailfs is beyond me
<shirish> I try to remove it & I can't remove that folder
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> sudo rm -rf /mnt/gmailfs
<xtknight> if that doesnt work
<xtknight> gksu gedit /etc/mtab   take it out, save the file, then rm -rf again
<shirish> xtknight: even after taking out the entry from /etc/mtab and doing the sudo rm -rf /mnt/gmailfs it doesn't go :(
<xtknight> what does it say.. ?
<xtknight> ugh prolly shoulda "umounted" first
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> "sudo modprobe -r fuse" then sudo rm -rf?
<shirish> sudo rm -rf /mnt/gmailfs
<shirish> rm: cannot lstat `/mnt/gmailfs': Input/output error
<xtknight> try removing the fuse module
<pedro_> have you guys tried the flickrfs?
<shirish> xtknight: I get the following output http://pastebin.ca/660026
<xtknight> flickrfs eh?
<xtknight> nope
<Pici>  you need to use the fuse specific umount command first before you delete the mountpoint
<xtknight> do gmailfs and flickrfs abide by the rules of gmail and flickr?
<Pici> Probably not
<xtknight> shirish, i dont know then.  i would just delete it in recovery mode
<xtknight> we could go in another hundred circles trying to fix it now or just remove it from elsewhere
<shirish> xtknight: ok meaning, go into recovery mode, then sudo rm -rf /mnt/gmailfs there?
<xtknight> shirish, yes
<shirish> xtknight: ok cool, bbiaf
<Pici> shirish: try fusermount -u /mnt/gmailfs first... nevermind
<xtknight> he already removed it from mtab though
<Pici> bleh
<xtknight> probably was a bad idea of mine but it usually fixes it for me
<ubotu> New bug: #133014 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  File-roller Drag and drop works when adding, but not when extracting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133014
<ubotu> New bug: #133015 in cupsys (main) "Cups can't remove its own tempfiles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133015
<shirish> xtknight: thanx for your help, maybe I need to also file a bug about not giving documentation about uninstalling/unmounting stuff in case if the user doesn't want it anymore on the system
<xtknight> shirish, i guess so
<xtknight> gmailfs is fairly buggy imo so it only makes snse
<xtknight> sense
<shirish> xtknight: right, it is buggy, the guy at the site richard jones http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html says its his first attempt
<shirish> xtknight: I have used this piece of software on windows & its pretty cool, here its pretty buggy but better.
<shirish> xtknight: have a look see if you  will at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+bug/133019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133019 in gmailfs "documentation doesn't give uninstalling instructions" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> xtknight: if you think this is ok, then will file the same upstream i.e. debian as the guy who wrote the manual Sebastian Delafond is there as well as here. Most of the documentation about gmailfs is done by him.
<xtknight> shirish, ok, well im not sure why you had so much trouble uninstalling
<shirish> xtknight: bah, I didn't mean uninstalling gmailfs, I meant unmounting as we did just now
<shirish> xtknight: there are no written instructions as for mount there were.
<ubotu> New bug: #132214 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed during migration assistant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132214
<ubotu> New bug: #133016 in kdegraphics (main) "Kooka is no opening the device selection dialog [gutsy 7.10] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133016
<ubotu> New bug: #133017 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects and Lock Screen Shortcut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133017
<ubotu> New bug: #133018 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects and moving windows between desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133018
<xtknight> shirish, ahh
<xtknight> shirish, if i'm being a little brief/terse right now it's because i'm tired ;)
<shirish> xtknight: actually lots of this complications could be done away with if we get some kind of good GTK dialog boxes where quite a few things are assumed, for people who know about this stuff in an advanced way can always configure things for themselves, its for the average joe making it simple
<shirish> xtknight: i have that effect on people, sorry
<xtknight> shirish, let's see what responses we get on the three bugs we have filed before we file any more
<xtknight> maybe they will decide to sync some version in debian that's newer and apparently fixed all of them, or maybe there will be some miracle fix
<ubotu> New bug: #133019 in gmailfs (universe) "documentation doesn't give unmounting instructions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133019
<shirish> xtknight: good you are on positive frame on mind :)
<ubotu> New bug: #133020 in Ubuntu "vmware server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133020
<ubotu> New bug: #133023 in banshee (universe) "Creates "$HOME directory in ~/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133023
<ubotu> New bug: #133024 in dpkg (main) "[gutsy]  perl warning in dpkg-source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133024
<ubotu> New bug: #133028 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4.3 application gets aliased font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133028
<ubotu> New bug: #132913 in ubiquity (main) "Installed crashed (when I want to installed from the live)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132913
<ubotu> New bug: #133030 in Ubuntu "totem-xine and mplayer cannot play any video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133030
<ubotu> New bug: #133031 in gnome-power-manager (main) "System does not suspend after switch user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133031
<ubotu> New bug: #133035 in gconf-editor (main) "La aplicacin gconf-editor intent modificar un aspecto de su configuracin que el administrador del sistema o el proveedor del sistema operativo no le permite modificar. Algunas de las opciones que ha elegido puede que no tengan efecto, o puede que no se guarden para la prxima vez que use la aplicacin." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133035
<ubotu> New bug: #133033 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  DVBCut - DVB FreeView MPEG-TS Editing" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133033
<ubotu> New bug: #133036 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  Most hotkeys stopped working after upgrade on IBM T42" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133036
<ubotu> New bug: #133037 in firefox (main) "rss feed empty in firefox and other mozilla-based apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133037
<ubotu> New bug: #133039 in ntfs-3g (universe) "[gutsy]  Using ntfs-3g by default mising locale option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133039
<ubotu> New bug: #133043 in screem (main) "Cannot close "About" window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133043
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-17
<ubotu> New bug: #133046 in file-roller (main) "[gutsy regression]  "extract here" no longer puts extracted file "here"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133046
<ubotu> New bug: #133047 in liferea (main) "Liferea crashes on update of certain feed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133047
<keescook> New bug: #133047 in liferea (main) "Liferea is totally useless lately" [Confirmed,Old] 
<ubotu> New bug: #132529 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in __on_loaded()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132529
<ubotu> New bug: #132136 in orbit2 (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_buffer_get()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132136
<ubotu> New bug: #133048 in firefox (main) "crash: dont know why" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133048
<ubotu> New bug: #133049 in Ubuntu "Caps Lock & Num Lock don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133049
<ubotu> New bug: #133051 in tpb (universe) "Please merge tpb 0.6.4-2.3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133051
<ubotu> New bug: #133050 in update-manager (main) "Error 'Malformed 3rd word on Status line' whilst updating Gutsy on ia64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133050
<Kmos> !CVE 2007-4091
<ubotu> Multiple off-by-one errors in the sender.c in rsync 2.6.9 might allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via directory names that are not properly handled when calling the f_name function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4091)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cve 2007-4091 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #131213 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131213
<ubotu> New bug: #133053 in rsync (main) "Please merge rsync (2.6.9-5) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133053
<ubotu> New bug: #133052 in swfdec0.4 (universe) "[needs review]  swfdec0.5.1 [needs upload] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133052
<ubotu> New bug: #133055 in gnome-panel (main) "when i try to change workspaces, top and bottom panel disappear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133055
<ubotu> New bug: #133044 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133044
<ubotu> New bug: #133056 in openoffice.org (main) "adding word to dictionary should not ask for dictionary file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133056
<ubotu> New bug: #133057 in Ubuntu "display will dim when idle for a few minutes and will not resume previous brightness setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133057
<ubotu> New bug: #133058 in Ubuntu "install failed with exit code 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133058
<ubotu> New bug: #133059 in Ubuntu "install failed with exit code 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133059
<ubotu> New bug: #133061 in openoffice.org (main) "insert formula should have keyboard shortcut and toolbar icon and focus the formula text box automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133061
<ubotu> New bug: #133062 in ifrench (main) "FTBFS (Package libmyspell-dev is not available)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133062
<ubotu> New bug: #133063 in openoffice.org (main) "Formula refreshes not fast enough after user stops typing in OpenOffice.org Math" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133063
<ubotu> New bug: #133064 in firefox (main) "bookmark" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133064
<ubotu> New bug: #133065 in Ubuntu "The Startup Programs dialog is woeful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133065
<ubotu> New bug: #133067 in Ubuntu "dvd not seen after install (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133067
<ubotu> New bug: #133069 in Ubuntu "dvd not seen after install (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133069
<ubotu> New bug: #133066 in liferea (main) "database locked on some filesystems" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133066
<ubotu> New bug: #133070 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.1.0 doesn't show MSN screen names with a Jabber MSN transport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133070
<ubotu> New bug: #133071 in ubuntulooks (main) "[Gutsy]  Right click/Context submenu's don't always work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133071
<ubotu> New bug: #133072 in Ubuntu "tty console doen't show characters with accent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133072
<ubotu> New bug: #133073 in xen-3.1 (main) "xen-utils-3.1 seems to have a conflict with xen-utils-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133073
<ubotu> New bug: #133075 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  hard lockup when using Free ati driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133075
<ubotu> New bug: #133076 in lwat (universe) "Please sync lwat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133076
<ubotu> New bug: #133077 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org doesn't works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133077
<ubotu> New bug: #133078 in python-central (main) "python-central: fails when package with "++" in control file, i.e. libsomething++" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133078
<ubotu> New bug: #133082 in Ubuntu "Can't add program to respo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133082
<ubotu> New bug: #133083 in linux-meta (main) "2.6.22-9-386 and DVD Drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133083
<HugLeo> I've found a serious error to openoffice in ubuntu. Do anybody help?
<HugLeo> Steps: Open the openffice, create a presentation, Menu Format, Slide Design, Load, select Presentations to Categories and to Templates Blue and Ok.
<HugLeo> Os: Ubuntu Feisty
<bderrly> HugLeo, have you looked on launchpad.net to see if a similar bug has been filed?
<bderrly> bugs.launchpad.net would be a better url
<bderrly> hah, I see you just filed it 4 minutes ago
<HugLeo> yes
<HugLeo> I'm not found a similar bug
<ubotu> New bug: #133084 in gnome-control-center (main) "(gnome-appearance-properties:19171): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133084
<ubotu> New bug: #133085 in openoffice.org (main) "I've found a serious error to OpenOffice in ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133085
<bderrly> hmm, well, i can't even open open office in gutsy right now so i can't try to recreate the error
<HugLeo> hmm
<HugLeo> ok
<bderrly> so what happens, does the application freeze or disappear...?
<HugLeo> disappear and restart the application
<bderrly> the application restarts itself?
<HugLeo> yes
<HugLeo> And I get the message:
<HugLeo> "Due to an unexpected error". "The follow files will be recovered"
<bderrly> everytime you follow those steps it crashes or once in a while?
<HugLeo> everytime
<HugLeo> My friend recreate the error too.
<ubotu> New bug: #133087 in Ubuntu "Romanian letters: Compose+comma+t doesn't work (but Compose+comma+s does work)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133087
<ubotu> New bug: #133088 in Ubuntu "xubuntu terminal (xfterm4) dies, kills X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133088
<ubotu> New bug: #133090 in Ubuntu "No sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133090
<ubotu> New bug: #133091 in update-notifier (main) "update notifier package will not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133091
<ubotu> New bug: #133092 in apturl (universe) "package apturl 0.0+bzr20070816 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133092
<ubotu> New bug: #133093 in balsa (universe) "balsa size of buttons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133093
<ubotu> New bug: #133094 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa-base needs patches for thinkpad t61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133094
<ubotu> New bug: #133096 in xsel (universe) "please add the UTF-8 patch for xsel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133096
<ubotu> New bug: #133098 in scim-hangul (main) "two problems with UIM-HANGUL(2|3)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133098
<ubotu> New bug: #133099 in update-manager (main) "Update error : Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133099
<ubotu> New bug: #133100 in Ubuntu "pamusb-agent crashes in Gutsy with python import error." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133100
<ubotu> New bug: #133101 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp makes non working .desktop file in inernet menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133101
<ubotu> New bug: #133102 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133102
<ubotu> New bug: #133103 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Jaba bug: getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() returns Metal, not GTK" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133103
<ubotu> New bug: #133105 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sound does not work in feisty 7.04 on a new T61P (snd_hda_intel)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133105
<ubotu> New bug: #133106 in openoffice.org (main) "Swedish characters displays as %o" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133106
<ubotu> New bug: #133107 in firefox (main) "firefox crash www.hyundai.es/dev/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133107
<ubotu> New bug: #133108 in hal (main) "forsight" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133108
<ubotu> New bug: #133110 in ndiswrapper (main) "Merge with Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133110
<ubotu> New bug: #133111 in ekiga (main) "Picture in Picture, Side by Side and Both in New Windows modes keep seperate video windows tested with H.261/PCMU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133111
<ubotu> New bug: #133112 in debian-installer (main) "Error in czech translation: vybrann" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133112
<ubotu> New bug: #133113 in gnome-applets (main) "sticky note color cannot be changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133113
<ubotu> New bug: #133114 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "usb mouse not always detected, sometimes middle mouse acts as 4th button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133114
<ubotu> New bug: #133115 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "every 21st boot my system gets checked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133115
<ubotu> New bug: #133117 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bcm4306 in ppc-based mac mini not connecting at 54mbps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133117
<ubotu> New bug: #133118 in compiz (main) "very corrupt X after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133118
<sc> Hi all. I'm trying out the gutsy amd64 head 4 cd and I can't get firefox working. That makes reporting bugs quite hard (I'm used to firefox working and just sending me to launchpad when something crashes). What can I do to figure out what is going wrong so I can do a bug report 'by hand' through konqueror? This is what happens if I start firefox from a terminal:
<sc> :~$ firefox
<sc> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ubotu> New bug: #133120 in pyopengl (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133120
<ubotu> New bug: #133121 in cupsddk (universe) "Lexmark z600 series still not in printer database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133121
<ubotu> New bug: #133122 in Ubuntu "external usb drive reverts always to readonly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133122
<ubotu> New bug: #133123 in squid3 (universe) "Squid3 segfaults with missing error_directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133123
<ubotu> New bug: #133124 in firefox (main) "firefox does "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133124
<ubotu> New bug: #133125 in xsane (main) "Update XSane to current version (0.994) and couple with Adobe ICC profiles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133125
<ubotu> New bug: #133128 in apache2-mpm-itk (universe) "dependency after update of apache2.2-common broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133128
<ubotu> New bug: #133129 in balsa (universe) "balsa: list of mailboxes contains duplicates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133129
<ubotu> New bug: #133130 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel launcher reports error (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133130
<ubotu> New bug: #133131 in mozilla-firefox (main) ""open with" cannot define behaviour depending on extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133131
<ubotu> New bug: #133132 in ubiquity (main) "[GUTSY]  Crash after partition formated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133132
<ubotu> New bug: #133133 in firefox (main) ""Open containing folder" not working in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133133
<ubotu> New bug: #133135 in pulseaudio (main) "ekiga doesn't work with pulseaudio in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133135
<ubotu> New bug: #133136 in vorbisgain (main) "vorbisgain problems with widecards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133136
<ubotu> New bug: #133138 in wdm (universe) "wdm's xssession does not source profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133138
<aaaantoine> how's the bug squad doing today?
<ubotu> New bug: #133139 in update-manager (main) "update-manager bug when loading Changes is slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133139
<ubotu> New bug: #133141 in restricted-manager (restricted) "no description of driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133141
<ubotu> New bug: #133140 in restricted-manager (restricted) "kubuntu live CD has popup on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133140
<ubotu> New bug: #133142 in Ubuntu "CD and DVD drives don't work on Feisty 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133142
<ubotu> New bug: #133143 in gnome-session (main) "Spelling mistake" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133143
<ubotu> New bug: #133146 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133146
<ubotu> New bug: #133147 in apt-file (universe) "package apt-file 2.0.8.2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133147
<ubotu> New bug: #133148 in openoffice.org (main) "problme de calcul" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133148
<ubotu> New bug: #129424 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_event_emit()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129424
<ubotu> New bug: #133149 in nautilus (main) "etc/network/interface file has become unknown type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133149
<ubotu> New bug: #133150 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop depends on serpentine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133150
<ubotu> New bug: #133151 in koffice (main) "displays but can't print .otf fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133151
<ubotu> New bug: #133152 in Ubuntu "mounts wrong partition on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133152
<ubotu> New bug: #133153 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  conduit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133153
<ubotu> New bug: #133154 in Ubuntu "bluetooth causes system hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133154
<ubotu> New bug: #133155 in visualboyadvance (universe) "Sound problems in visualboyadvance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133155
<ubotu> New bug: #132949 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "not detecting local users correctly" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132949
<ubotu> New bug: #133158 in ddrescue (universe) "2 new upstream versions of ddrescue released on summer 2007, please update Ubuntu packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133158
<ubotu> New bug: #133161 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Armarok crashed during installation - " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133161
<ubotu> New bug: #133162 in nautilus-python (universe) "[gutsy]  Fails with (nautilus:7546): Nautilus-Python-WARNING **: could not import gobject" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133162
<ubotu> New bug: #133163 in Ubuntu "cannot remove certain packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133163
<ubotu> New bug: #133160 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "xrced crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133160
<ubotu> New bug: #133165 in libmtp (main) "[gutsy]  update-manager libmtp6 fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133165
<ubotu> New bug: #133166 in kdepim (main) "knotes-conduit in kpilot doesn't work with kontact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133166
<ubotu> New bug: #133167 in network-manager (main) "Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133167
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #133168 in multisync (universe) "[gutsy]  multisync-plugin-evolution cannot conect to remote calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133168
<ubotu> New bug: #133169 in Ubuntu "module smsc-ircc2 chooses wrong interrupt when configuring infrared device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133169
<ScottK> Bop
<ubotu> New bug: #133171 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "moztraybiff (tray icon enabler extension) doesn't work in gutsy version of thunderbird 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133171
<bdmurray> Boq
<bddebian> beep
<ubotu> New bug: #133172 in dpkg (main) "triggers did not run at the end of dpkg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133172
<ubotu> New bug: #133173 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Gutsy Dell E1505 function keys work in ubuntu but not kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133173
<ubotu> New bug: #133174 in Ubuntu "update Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133174
<ubotu> New bug: #133175 in Ubuntu "Months in roman numbers when using pl_PL.UTF-8 locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133175
<ubotu> New bug: #133176 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133176
<ubotu> New bug: #133179 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash when changing song" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133179
<ubotu> New bug: #133177 in Ubuntu "sound noise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133177
<ScottK> bdmurray: I guess I don't understand why you deactivated me from -qa?
<bdmurray> ScottK: MOTUs are members of Ubuntu QA and I'd prefer to be able to look at the list and see people who are direct members not indirect.  You still have the same super powers.
<bdmurray> Does that help?
<ScottK> Understand, but I was a direct member and doing -qa before I was a MOTU.
<ScottK> I still do -qa stuff too.
<ScottK> So I'm unclear on why the fact that I ALSO do other stuff for Ubuntu makes you think I should be removed from the team?
<ScottK> As a practical matter, you are correct, it doesn't affect anything.
<ScottK> I'm mostly trying to understand.
<ubotu> New bug: #133183 in udev (main) "segmentation fault during boot---udev to blame?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133183
<ubotu> New bug: #133185 in phpgroupware (universe) "phonelog module does not work with shipped version of phpgroupware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133185
<ubotu> New bug: #133187 in tinyerp-server (universe) "TinyERP server doesn't have log file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133187
<ubotu> New bug: #133188 in Ubuntu "My Ethernet Card not detected since Dapper!!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133188
<bdmurray> Wow!!
<pedro_> since dapper that's sad
<bdmurray> I wonder if they reported it before though.
<pedro_> god. my laptop speaker socks
<ubotu> New bug: #133190 in libmtp (main) "package libmtp6 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libmtp6.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules', which is also in package libmtp5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133190
<ubotu> New bug: #133164 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  rhythmbox crashed with the artwork plugin in PyImport_GetModuleDict()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133164
<ubotu> New bug: #133191 in kdebase (main) "Kicker Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133191
<ubotu> New bug: #133193 in Ubuntu "libmtp6 dependency error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133193
<ubotu> New bug: #133195 in Ubuntu "When switching between compositing and non compositing window manager, X freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133195
<ubotu> New bug: #133196 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "ALT+D does not work on FFa37" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133196
<ubotu> New bug: #133197 in gnash (universe) "mozilla-plugin-gnash is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133197
<ubotu> New bug: #133198 in k3b (main) "K3b cannot invoke customized encoder with non-ASCII data for ripping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133198
<ubotu> New bug: #133199 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix selecting a master channel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133199
<ubotu> New bug: #133203 in libmtp (main) "[Gutsy]  libmtp6 fails on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133203
<ubotu> New bug: #133207 in libmtp (main) "libmtp6 cannot coexist with libmtp5 and should be made to remove libmtp5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133207
<pedro_> yay for that report
<ubotu> New bug: #133206 in 915resolution (universe) "915resolution spams the console at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133206
<ubotu> New bug: #133208 in gthumb (main) "gthumb does not always activate save button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133208
<ubotu> New bug: #133209 in firefox (main) "I can't connect to my typo3 Ver. 4 backend properly." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133209
<ubotu> New bug: #133212 in Ubuntu "sounds get stuck in a 0.5 second loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133212
<ubotu> New bug: #133211 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133211
<ubotu> New bug: #133214 in Ubuntu "doesn't load the gnome desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133214
<ubotu> New bug: #133215 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133215
<ubotu> New bug: #133216 in easytag (universe) "[gutsy]  easytag hangs while doing strange things..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133216
<ubotu> New bug: #133217 in kopete (main) "kopete and spell checking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133217
<ubotu> New bug: #133218 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager-kde crashed with TypeError in description()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133218
<ubotu> New bug: #133219 in mtink (universe) "mtink/ttink loops forever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133219
<blueyed> Where are dependencies for a netboot installation given? (bug 107568)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107568 in xubuntu-artwork "I have done a netboot install of xubuntu and the ubuntu-artwork folder is missing" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107568
<dsas_> blueyed: Via a dependancy of xubuntu-desktop I imagine.
<ubotu> New bug: #133221 in python2.5 (main) "Python 2.5 segmentation fault on ubuntu feisty amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133221
<ubotu> New bug: #133223 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu Volume Control - Capture slider not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133223
<ubotu> New bug: #133224 in Ubuntu "Truncated numbers in the tags list of the Launchpad Bug Tracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133224
<dsas_> (no idea how netboot knows about that though)
<blueyed> dsas_: seems to make sense.. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #133225 in gtk+2.0 (main) ""save as" dialog can't be resized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133225
<ubotu> New bug: #133227 in Ubuntu "gutsy tribe 4 after adept update cannot boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133227
<ubotu> New bug: #133228 in Ubuntu "gutsy server will not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133228
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-18
<bdmurray> that last bug should be about debian-installer
<bdmurray> well, maybe not
<bdmurray> reading it, the cd won't even boot
<bdmurray> so the kernel then
<ubotu> New bug: #133233 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when using Pandora Internet Radio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133233
<ubotu> New bug: #133236 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Thinkpad T61P graphics hardware (Quadro FX 570M) not supported in gutsy (needs version 100.14.11)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133236
<ubotu> New bug: #133237 in totem (main) "Totem didn,t read properly srt subtitles in spanish ( no accents or )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133237
<ubotu> New bug: #133239 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "booting with iwl4965 enabled (via the kill switch) crashes the kernel on Thinkpad T61P" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133239
<ubotu> New bug: #133243 in Ubuntu "Kernel panic when associationg to a network using ipw2200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133243
<ubotu> New bug: #133246 in tracker (main) "minor: "ERROR: while reading file /usr/share/tracker/sqlite-stored-procs.sql on line 170"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133246
<ubotu> New bug: #133247 in perl (main) "perl crash in glibc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133247
<ubotu> New bug: #133249 in Ubuntu "No print image of .eps graphics in .dvi files when path to the .eps file is not the current directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133249
<ubotu> New bug: #133251 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Network Manager freezes the system when logging into a WPA-protected WiFi network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133251
<ubotu> New bug: #133252 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Network Admin dialog network resources are not displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133252
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #133253 in ifrench (main) "Please sync ifrench (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133253
<ubotu> New bug: #133254 in mpfr (main) "Can't update r-base-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133254
<ubotu> New bug: #133255 in Ubuntu "Intermittant Sound on Reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133255
<ubotu> New bug: #133257 in k3b (main) "DVD Recorder hangs after recording" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133257
<ubotu> New bug: #133258 in Ubuntu "ERROR: gSoapOpen: connect failed -3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133258
<ubotu> New bug: #133259 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on vertical scroll event" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133259
<ubotu> New bug: #133260 in pychess (universe) "Pychess Not Working It Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133260
<ubotu> New bug: #133261 in samba (main) "smbclient crashes on tab completion." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133261
<ubotu> New bug: #133262 in Ubuntu "brightness stays at 100% when plugged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133262
<Hobbsee> !exception
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exception - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ubotu> host not found
<ubotu> New bug: #133263 in gnome-panel (main) "wine doesn't appear under my accessories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133263
<ubotu> New bug: #133265 in vim (main) "crash on switching tab (I think)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133265
<ubotu> New bug: #133266 in Ubuntu "usb2 webcam only recognised as usb1.1 device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133266
<ubotu> New bug: #133267 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed with "Could not instoll 'debconf'"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133267
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #133289 in util-linux (main) "gutsy swapoff takes several minutes of high disk and CPU activity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133289
<ubotu> New bug: #133290 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy regression]  ipw3945 wireless not activated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133290
<ubotu> New bug: #133291 in brasero (universe) "brasero doesn't recognize blank cd when changing the recorder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133291
<ubotu> New bug: #133293 in cecilia (universe) "[unmetdepds]  cecilia has unmet dependancies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133293
<ubotu> New bug: #133294 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[gutsy]  Kubuntu's splash image displays badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133294
<ubotu> New bug: #133295 in Ubuntu "Unable to burn dvd-r" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133295
<ubotu> New bug: #133296 in gnome-power-manager (main) "inhibit applet cannot connect to gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133296
<ubotu> New bug: #133297 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird 1.5.0.12 Filters & Junk mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133297
<ubotu> New bug: #133298 in Ubuntu "blue imac g3 can't suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133298
<SimIJskes>  i have patched libpoppler so that it delegates some font name translation to fontconfig, what is my next step to get it included in ubuntu?
<norsetto> SimIJskes: send it upstream
<SimIJskes> norsetto: You think nobody from the Motu's wants to adopt this?
<ubotu> New bug: #133299 in balazar (universe) "balazar crash in only distro linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133299
<ubotu> New bug: #133300 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crash in master document while editing frame" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133300
<ubotu> New bug: #133301 in ubiquity (main) "installer crached" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133301
<ubotu> New bug: #133302 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "powerbook g4 15 hr (oct 2005) not properly supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133302
<ubotu> New bug: #133303 in denyhosts (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync denyhosts (2.6-2.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133303
<ubotu> New bug: #133304 in gallery2 (universe) "gallery2.1 resize photo bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133304
<ubotu> New bug: #133305 in Ubuntu "Gutsy: No boot logo (black screen) on liveCD boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133305
<ubotu> New bug: #133306 in Ubuntu "usb mass storage error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133306
<ubotu> New bug: #133308 in Ubuntu "Inaccurate russian translation of LiveCD boot menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133308
<ubotu> New bug: #127954 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with signal 5 in camel_stub_send()" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127954
<ubotu> New bug: #133310 in software-properties (main) "Duplicate Cdrom entries in Software Sources" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133310
<ubotu> New bug: #133312 in gnus (main) "Could not find image gnus/toggle-subscription.xpm for library gnus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133312
<ubotu> New bug: #133313 in Ubuntu "/bin/umount does not work for automounted USB flash drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133313
<ubotu> New bug: #133314 in gdebi (main) "Encoding problem in gdebi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133314
<ubotu> New bug: #133317 in Ubuntu "bring dbdesigner 4 into Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133317
<ubotu> New bug: #133318 in ubufox (main) "ubufox package produces uninstallable binaries, prevents building of ISO" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133318
<ubotu> New bug: #133319 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  dieu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133319
<ubotu> New bug: #133320 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "New upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133320
<ubotu> New bug: #133321 in Ubuntu "sysbench - a system performance benchmark (primarily MySQL database, OLTP)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133321
<ubotu> New bug: #133322 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Backport support for ENE CB714 card readers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133322
<ubotu> New bug: #133323 in openoffice.org (main) "English spelling checker of openoffice incorrectly accepts word "informations"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133323
<ubotu> New bug: #133324 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133324
<ubotu> New bug: #133325 in update-manager (main) "Broken packages result in meaningless error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133325
<ubotu> New bug: #133327 in hal (main) "memory leak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133327
<ubotu> New bug: #133328 in python-qt3 (main) "python-qt3-3.17.3-2ubuntu1 doesn't install pyqtconfig.py" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133328
<ubotu> New bug: #133329 in Ubuntu "Unable to hear sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133329
<eshine2006> hi there, can anyone help me with an issue iam currently having
<ScottK> eshine2006: What release are you running?
<ScottK> geser: Is there a reason you didn't mark Bug #133328 Invalid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133328 in python-qt3 "python-qt3-3.17.3-2ubuntu1 doesn't install pyqtconfig.py" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133328
<geser> ScottK: I forgot apparently
<ScottK> OK.  I didn't want to jump in and change it if you had a reason.
<ubotu> New bug: #133330 in Ubuntu "I can't log in. A message displayed, file /home/daniel/.ICEauthority. What do i do" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133330
<ubotu> New bug: #133332 in firefox (main) "wap support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133332
<ubotu> New bug: #133333 in Ubuntu "lenovo laptop sound very quiet shows 100% in alsa" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133333
<ubotu> New bug: #133335 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer will not rip CD's in any format in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133335
<ubotu> New bug: #133336 in libqalculate (universe) "New upstream version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133336
<ubotu> New bug: #133337 in f-spot (main) "f-spot 0.3.5-0ubuntu2 crash - assembly NDesk.DBus cannot be loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133337
<ubotu> New bug: #133338 in Ubuntu "Intel 4965 A/G/N wireless works with G router, but not N router (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133338
<ubotu> New bug: #133339 in aptoncd (universe) "[UVFe]  Please upload aptoncd 0.1.95-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133339
<ubotu> New bug: #133340 in amarok (main) "Incorrect storage of authenticated stream URLS " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133340
<ubotu> New bug: #133341 in epiphany-browser (main) "website does not load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133341
<ubotu> New bug: #133342 in zeroc-ice-csharp (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync zeroc-ice-csharp (3.2.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133342
<ubotu> New bug: #133343 in ubiquity (main) "Installer should warn if previous installation of Ubuntu exists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133343
<ubotu> New bug: #133344 in helix-player (universe) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133344
<ubotu> New bug: #133345 in Ubuntu "Problem with Intel VGA driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133345
<HugLeo> Hi
<ScottK> Hello
<HugLeo> I need a anybody to generate a backtrace of the openoffice - ooimpress for me because I'm a dialer connection. Read the topic https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/133085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133085 in openoffice.org "I've found a serious error to OpenOffice in ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> New bug: #133347 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power manager automatic suspend not working in batter power" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133347
<HugLeo> Ok. Later I upgrade my System and complete the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #133348 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 doesn't work after resume - gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133348
<ubotu> New bug: #133349 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Alternate Macbook Santa Rosa - No installable kernel found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133349
<ubotu> New bug: #133350 in mozplugger (universe) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133350
<ubotu> New bug: #133351 in Ubuntu "gutsy - caps lock doesn't stop to blink after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133351
<ubotu> New bug: #133352 in Ubuntu "gutsy - repeating keys after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133352
<ubotu> New bug: #133356 in Ubuntu "[Sync request]  Sync gaphas (0.2.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133356
<ubotu> New bug: #133357 in Ubuntu "power manager powersave mode works incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133357
<ubotu> New bug: #133358 in kdesudo (universe) "kdesudo not work in Tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133358
<ubotu> New bug: #133359 in gcjwebplugin (universe) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133359
<ubotu> New bug: #133360 in classpath (universe) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133360
<ubotu> New bug: #133361 in eboard (universe) "Menu launcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133361
<ubotu> New bug: #133362 in valgrind (main) "Gutsy x86-64 libc/gcc COMPLETELY BREAK valgrind" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133362
<ubotu> New bug: #133363 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "suspend-to-ram problems with fglrx module loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133363
<ubotu> New bug: #133364 in Ubuntu "Total loss of networking after most recent gutsy updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133364
<ubotu> New bug: #133365 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DVD drive read error while disk is detected / mounted correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133365
<ubotu> New bug: #133367 in figlet (multiverse) "Package Figlet suggests figfonts which is unavailable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133367
<ubotu> New bug: #133368 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "kmediafactory throws error message 'ImageMagick: Non-conforming drawing primitive definition ... on generating dvd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133368
<ubotu> New bug: #133369 in foomatic-gui "[gutsy]  Printconf is unable to read printer database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133369
<ubotu> New bug: #133370 in iceape (universe) "[gutsy]  iceape addon's need root access to install properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133370
<ubotu> New bug: #133371 in desktop-effects (main) "[Gutsy]  "Composite extensions not available" message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133371
<ubotu> New bug: #133372 in totem (main) "Extra plugins install prevents auto recognition that other plugins should be installed when uncompatible sound file is clicked." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133372
<ubotu> New bug: #133373 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  sync ttf-sil-andika from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133373
<newpers> i'm having a problem with the gdm locking up on me after 20 seconds, but can't find any related errors in /var/log/messages or syslog.  is there anywhere else i should look?
<newpers> this happens right away in X sometimes, too
<newpers> i find it ironic how i switched to ubuntu thinking that it had the most stable packages, but the main package i'm after is broken, plus it's now the distro I'm having the most problems with.
<newpers> most stable packages for semi-bleeding edge
<newpers> and it's the distro that's most difficult to receive help with
<Seveas> newpers, bleeding edge is never stable
<Seveas> newpers, and for rants this is the wrong channel
<newpers> yes, that's why I ditched arch linux
<newpers> why?
<newpers> i have a bug
<ScottK> Additionally, whining about how crappy Ubuntu is does not motivate people to help you.
<newpers> i know
<Seveas> ScottK, but Ubuntu is the crappiest os ever!!11one
<newpers> might be
<ScottK> It's certainy the crappiest OS I have running on any of my computers.
<ScottK> Also the only one too ;-)
<Seveas> ScottK, heh, guessed so
<Seveas> Sadly I run windows in vmware on one of my machines
<Seveas> so Ubuntu doesn't win the crap award
<ScottK> I'd guess not.
<ScottK> newpers: What release of Ubuntu are you using and what kind of video hardware do you have?
<newpers> feisty
<newpers> sata hd, amd64, nvidia motherboard, nvidia video card
<newpers> agp
<Seveas> nvidia proprietary drivers? amd64 install?
<newpers> the same setup that worked on arch linux and slamd64
<newpers> Seveas: i had the same problem before and after installing nvidia-glx
<ubotu> New bug: #133374 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager doesn't initially connect to wired network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133374
* ScottK doesn't know a thing about proprietary video setup.
<newpers> i had to use the alternate cd, because the livecd made pretty designs on my screen
<Seveas> don't have experience with amd64+nvidia
<newpers> Seveas: thanks for wanting to help, though
<Seveas> but "relatively new platform" + "notoriously buggy proprietary drivers" doesn't smell good to me
<ScottK> newpers: #ubuntu or #kubuntu are the actual IRC channels for help.  You might have more luck there.
<newpers> yeah, #ubuntu is imposisble to get help in because the chat buffer moves at 10 lines per second
<newpers> i will try there, though
<ScottK> That #ubuntu is hard to deal with doesn't make this the help channel.
<Seveas> newpers, searching the forums might also help
<ubotu> New bug: #133376 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon (1): Samsung ML 2010 error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133376
<ubotu> New bug: #133377 in beagle (main) "SIGSEGV in beagle-search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133377
<ubotu> New bug: #133378 in usplash (main) "usplash progressbar stall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133378
<ubotu> New bug: #133380 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Intel card 8086:294c not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133380
<ubotu> New bug: #133381 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto thunderbird does not send multiple files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133381
<ubotu> New bug: #133382 in libapache-authznetldap-perl (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libapache-authnetldap-perl and libapache-authznetldap-perl from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133382
<ubotu> New bug: #133384 in Ubuntu "I was working on Inkscape and listen music by BMPX and the ubuntu 7.04 System restarted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133384
<ubotu> New bug: #133385 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "[gutsy]  "nv" is not new enough to support my chipset (Quadro FX 570M), but is detected as the most appropriate display driver during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133385
<ubotu> New bug: #133387 in quanta (universe) "quanta reccomends wdg-html-reference and suggests gubed but they cannot be installed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133387
<ubotu> New bug: #133389 in banshee (universe) "Ctrl operations do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133389
<ubotu> New bug: #133393 in fuzzyocr (universe) "fuzzyocr 2.3b is deprecated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133393
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-19
<ubotu> New bug: #133395 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Wireless hiccuping on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133395
<ubotu> New bug: #133396 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  kernel "segmentation fault" messages on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133396
<ubotu> New bug: #133397 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  wireless-connection not ready on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133397
<ubotu> New bug: #133399 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Wings 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133399
<ubotu> New bug: #133400 in Ubuntu "login screen does not display users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133400
<ubotu> New bug: #133401 in deskbar-applet (main) "tracker plugin should be enabled by default now that tracker is part of default desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133401
<ubotu> New bug: #133402 in tracker (main) "Indexing Preferences menu item shouldn't have redundant 'Preferences'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133402
<ubotu> New bug: #133403 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity hangs on step 2 of 7: language selection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133403
<ubotu> New bug: #133404 in openafs (universe) "openafs-modules-source doesn't build in Gutsy 2.6.22-9-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133404
<ubotu> New bug: #133405 in tracker (main) "Tracker should install a .desktop file that replaces places-search gnome-search-tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133405
<ubotu> New bug: #133406 in kompile (universe) "kompile cannot decompress/configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133406
<ubotu> New bug: #133407 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga would not disconnect hang up or quit from self test s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133407
<ubotu> New bug: #133408 in gsynaptics (universe) "[gutsy]  Missing icons after installing gsynaptics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133408
<ubotu> New bug: #133409 in gnome-applets (main) "[gutsy]  font inconsistencies in "add to panel"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133409
<ubotu> New bug: #133410 in grub (main) "Grub crashes when I am manipulating partitions in Windows and then reboot to Linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133410
<ubotu> New bug: #133411 in compiz (main) "Workspace issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133411
<ubotu> New bug: #133412 in Ubuntu "It's not a bug actually. But... The pci.ids needs to be updated." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133412
<HugLeo> Hi
<HugLeo> I need generate a backtrace
<HugLeo> I use the follow command:
<HugLeo>  gdb /usr/bin/ooffice  2>&1 | tee gdb-ooimpress.txt
<HugLeo> And get the error:
<HugLeo> "/usr/bin/ooffice": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<HugLeo> :(
<HugLeo> Do everybody any help?
<ubotu> New bug: #133414 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unable to run update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133414
<HugLeo> right now
<HugLeo> But
<HugLeo> This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"...
<HugLeo> (no debugging symbols found)
<ubotu> New bug: #133416 in kdebase (main) "Floppy does not appear on media:/ in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133416
<ubotu> New bug: #133417 in nautilus (main) "Need a way to tag files in Nautilus using Tracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133417
<ubotu> New bug: #133418 in kubuntu-docs (main) "[Gutsy]  Missing links for top networking questions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133418
<ubotu> New bug: #133419 in Ubuntu "installer sees only one drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133419
<ubotu> New bug: #133422 in Ubuntu "After update display is shifted to the left" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133422
<HugLeo> I'm create a backtrace:
<HugLeo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/133085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133085 in openoffice.org "I've found a serious error to OpenOffice in ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] 
<HugLeo> Is it correct?
<HugLeo> *I've...
<ubotu> New bug: #133423 in Ubuntu "sun-java5-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133423
<ubotu> New bug: #133425 in f-spot (main) "f-spot refuses to import, System.NullReferenceException: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133425
<ubotu> New bug: #133430 in Ubuntu "7.10 screen resolution rotation does not rotate wacom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133430
<ubotu> New bug: #133431 in kdebase (main) "Kwrite shouldn't try reading deleted file while saving it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133431
<ubotu> New bug: #133432 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed during manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133432
<ubotu> New bug: #133433 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn fails to boot/install on new iMac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133433
<ubotu> New bug: #133434 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "I can't blacklist modules in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133434
<Altiric> Anyone happen to be around?
<ubotu> New bug: #133436 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "package app-install-data 0.4.4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133436
<ubotu> New bug: #133437 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  blueMarine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133437
<ubotu> New bug: #133438 in sauerbraten (multiverse) "Fails to start and dumps garbish instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133438
<ubotu> New bug: #133439 in Ubuntu "multiple ubuntu boots 7.10 installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133439
<ubotu> New bug: #133440 in Ubuntu "bug reporting tool - installation in 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133440
<ubotu> New bug: #133441 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Improvement of reboot (wishlist)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133441
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #133448 in Ubuntu "The icon when updates are available is blurred" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133448
<ubotu> New bug: #133450 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  nautilus-sendto Thunderbird temp dir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133450
<ubotu> New bug: #133451 in gnome-media (main) "sound recorder will not record" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133451
<ubotu> New bug: #133452 in Ubuntu "gutsy amd64: flashplugin-nonfree not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133452
<ubotu> New bug: #133453 in gaim (main) "gaim 2.0.0beta6 Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133453
<ubotu> New bug: #133454 in base-installer (main) "[gutsy]  alternate install hangs cause of false manually configured internet connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133454
<ubotu> New bug: #133455 in python-debian (universe) "Please sync python-debian (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133455
<ubotu> New bug: #133456 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "Please sync bzr-builddeb (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133456
<ubotu> New bug: #133457 in base-installer (main) "[gutsy]  alternate install monitor frequency too high" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133457
<ubotu> New bug: #133458 in mythtv (multiverse) "cannot access mysql database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133458
<ubotu> New bug: #133459 in firefox (main) "Firefox Dom Inspector not compatible to 2.0.0.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133459
<ubotu> New bug: #133460 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  dhcp network fails at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133460
<ubotu> New bug: #133461 in Ubuntu "Xfburn says "Operation finished" even when it fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133461
<ubotu> New bug: #133464 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy] Adobe Acrobat Reader isn`t working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133464
<ubotu> New bug: #133468 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  only 3/4 of the screen is displayed properly, Dell Latitude D600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133468
<ubotu> New bug: #133465 in Ubuntu "Feisty : fails to shutdown when unplugging power while system shutting down " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133465
<ubotu> New bug: #133466 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Updated firmware needed for newer DVB-T cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133466
<ubotu> New bug: #133471 in edubuntu-meta (main) "failed load xorg on edubuntu7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133471
<ubotu> New bug: #133472 in kdeutils (main) "superkaramba doesn't start: python bug?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133472
<ubotu> New bug: #133474 in update-manager (main) "Error during update Gutsy Giggon 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133474
<ubotu> New bug: #133475 in openoffice.org (main) "text instead of icons in OpenOffice.org (Ubuntu Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133475
<ubotu> New bug: #133476 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in MGTableBrowserList::refresh_sp_list()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133476
<ubotu> New bug: #133477 in id3lib3.8.3 (main) "[Sync request]  Sync id3lib3.8.3 (3.8.3-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133477
<ubotu> New bug: #133478 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu package manager (wishlist)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133478
<ubotu> New bug: #133479 in Ubuntu "Battery info uses wrong units" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133479
<ubotu> New bug: #133481 in compiz (main) "Videoclips don't play with the Desktop Effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133481
<ubotu> New bug: #133482 in marble (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133482
<ubotu> New bug: #133484 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "Problems upgrading in gutsy current (as of 2007-08-19)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133484
<ubotu> New bug: #133486 in Ubuntu "Wireless dies and requires total shutdown rt2x00 usb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133486
<ubotu> New bug: #133487 in gnome-panel (main) "Clock doesn't show "on top" when compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133487
<ubotu> New bug: #133489 in djplay (universe) "Please sync djplay (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133489
<ubotu> New bug: #133490 in libdjconsole (universe) "Please sync libdjconsole (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133490
<ubotu> New bug: #133491 in hal (main) "feisty-backports: undefined symbol "libhal_ctx_set_global_interface_lock_acquired" in lshal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133491
<ubotu> New bug: #133492 in update-manager (main) "disk space calculation fails when symlinks used for directories like /var" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133492
<ubotu> New bug: #133493 in software-properties (main) "new installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133493
<ubotu> New bug: #133494 in Ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133494
<ubotu> New bug: #133495 in totem (main) "some codec crashes totem and gnash on ppc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133495
<ubotu> New bug: #133496 in democracyplayer (universe) "[gutsy]  democracyplayer doesn't play videos (package dependencies problem)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133496
<ubotu> New bug: #133500 in kbd (universe) "console-screen.kbd.sh does not honor setupcon presense and changes font during boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133500
<ubotu> New bug: #133501 in pidgin (main) "gutsy tribe4: pidgin is no more show in the taskbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133501
<ubotu> New bug: #133502 in Ubuntu "PlaneShift segmentation fault on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133502
<ubotu> New bug: #133504 in net-tools (main) "At suspend recovery network is not reactivated ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133504
<ubotu> New bug: #133505 in Ubuntu "scsi error (medium error) when copying from usb stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133505
<ubotu> New bug: #133507 in qpxtool (universe) "qpxtool binary does not exists in package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133507
<ubotu> New bug: #133509 in aspell-ro (universe) "aspell-ro unusable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133509
<ubotu> New bug: #133514 in debian-installer (main) "hd-media Found 0 package indexes in gutsy tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133514
<ubotu> New bug: #133515 in acpi-support (main) ""Wireless" button doesn't switch off/on wifi on IBM T40" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133515
<ubotu> New bug: #133518 in adept (main) "Update Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133518
<ubotu> New bug: #133519 in Ubuntu "AVG antivirus updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133519
<ubotu> New bug: #133520 in hal (main) "hal: Patch to auto-mount LUKS key-file encrypted volumes" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133520
<ubotu> New bug: #133521 in thunar-volman (universe) "[gutsy]  Please remove thunar-volman from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133521
<ubotu> New bug: #133522 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  rhythmbox doesn't resize again from party mode while using compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133522
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<ubotu> New bug: #133264 in Ubuntu "Error Message Synaptic Package Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133264
<ubotu> New bug: #133541 in gnome-control-center (main) "Gutsy: expand window to full height now goes to far in GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133541
<ubotu> New bug: #133542 in lyx (universe) "Gutsy: lyx cannot by default export to PDF anymore, under Ubuntu installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133542
<ubotu> New bug: #133543 in evince (main) "Gutsy: evince 0.9.3 fails to "save a copy" of PDF, without warning or error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133543
<ubotu> New bug: #133545 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-kde crashed with TypeError: invalid result type from GDebiKDEInstall.close()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133545
<ubotu> New bug: #133546 in gftp (main) "gftp 2.0.18 crashes with core dump when new FTP connection times out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133546
<ubotu> New bug: #133549 in gnome-panel (main) "when install p7-zip or ace it wil not appear in the menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133549
<ubotu> New bug: #133551 in unattended-upgrades (main) "Config option to enable debug logging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133551
<ubotu> New bug: #133552 in apt (main) "Config option to enable debug logging in unattended-upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133552
<ubotu> New bug: #133554 in amarok (main) "Rebuilding collection eats up too much memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133554
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-11
<greg-g> LimCore: :)
<greg-g> apt-get source p7zip
<LimCore> that didnt worked too, but it was my mistake - simply it was missing from sources list
<LimCore> anyway, Im ungeekifing the docs for 7zip
<greg-g> should probably talk with upstream about that
<LimCore> who should I talk to include this in ubuntu
<greg-g> upstream ideally
<LimCore> how about including it now to ubuntu (trivial patch) while I wait for upstream to do so as well
<LimCore> many documentations are written for geeks, not for human beings: 1) too many technical detail cloud the most obvious and needed functions 2) lack of usable EXAMPLEs  I think fixing this is the direction to make Ubuntu good for poeple (apart from fixing bugs)... Does this make sense?
<greg-g> there are examples of using x
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to find out the who contributed to a specific tag in the 5-a-day stats?
<LimCore> greg-g: this should be first example, as it is most used function. I stoped reading after I read "e extracts".
<greg-g> LimCore: the examples are alphabetized
<greg-g> which is standard procedure
<LimCore> greg-g: you mean, the switches?
<greg-g> "function letters" actually, but yeah
<LimCore> If I read "extract" I assume it means "extract", and not "extract this in broken way that will not work for multi dir archives"
<LimCore> is it stupid of me to do?
<greg-g> 1) it is not a "broken way" 2) the answer was 4 lines down
<LimCore> perhaps some people are like.. "woah, 200 more options to read... ALL RIGHT! lets dig in!"  But in example when Im in a hurry I tend to not do so. I belive most people as well
<greg-g> exageration will not win over anyone, btw
<LimCore> this is not exagarating - man gcc
<greg-g> s/200/4/
<greg-g> ummm, why are we bringing up gcc?
<LimCore> ok you are right
<LimCore> howevet, typical user that wants to find a way to extract his archive, will stop reading after he finds option called "extract"
<greg-g> and when it doesn't work they will bring up the man page again and read 4 lines down
<greg-g> (what I did)
<LimCore> I like when software do not waste my time like this
<LimCore> if user did things according to first part manual, and it did not work, then this is not intuitive at all
<greg-g> but, feel free to edit the man page how you want, submit a patch to BOTH the upstream and Ubuntu and then wait for acceptance
<LimCore> well, if ubuntu developers overall dont see problem which I describe here, then I dont think ubuntu tries to be user friendly after all
<greg-g> Odd-rationale: I don't believe there is a way to do it other than by hand (or writing a script similar to dholbach's that generates the stats)
<Odd-rationale> greg-g: ok. thanks...
<LimCore> does ubuntu want to change errors like this one?
<greg-g> errors like this should be brought to upstream
<LimCore> what is 80% will not use them
<LimCore> if
<greg-g> what is 80% of whom will not use what?
<greg-g> s/is/if/ :)
<greg-g> (dang propagating typos ;) )
<LimCore> what if upstream of most applications will not use such patches. Will then ubuntu make applications more friendly on their own, or let them in geeky i-love-to-read-manual-so-you-must-love-it-too state presented in many cases?
<stgraber> we don't like having delta with Debian and upstream, so short answer: no
<stgraber> it takes time to merge those changes and keep them up to date so we tend to prefer spending time on fixing bugs (that usually are a lot more annoying than a technical man page)
 * LimCore is dissapointed
<LimCore> man pages change rather rarerly
<greg-g> LimCore: I still think you are exaggerating based on the fact that the option you wanted was clearly stated 4 lines down.  HOWEVER, please feel free to report it to upstream.  I don't see what is wrong with taking the bug upstream.
<LimCore> 7z build in help is better then man page
<LimCore>   e: Extract files from archive (without using directory names)
<greg-g> LimCore: yes. yes. that is fine. so submit a patch if you want.  not much more to discuss.
<stgraber> LimCore: if the manpage is located in the source tarball (so no debian/), then the place to file a bug about it and have it fixed is upstream. Then Debian and Ubuntu will get that change without having to update patches and manually process the merges.
<Hobbsee> How's the bug jam?
<Odd-rationale> Went great!
<Odd-rationale> I think i learned a lot...
<Hobbsee> \o/
<emgent> fuck telecom.
<persia> !ohmy | emgent
<ubottu> emgent: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrooney> persia: nice command, I learn something new every day!
<emgent> lol thanks persia.
<andresmujica> hi all!, i've been retired for a while from bug triaging, i'm trying to go back but now i'm not sure about which package must be kernel bugs be reported... to linux (ubuntu) or specific release?
<pwnguin> i think that changed to linux recently
<persia> Yes, linux (Ubuntu) (/ubuntu/+source/linux/)
<persia> Note that including the specific release information in the description is important, but otherwise far too many bugs got lost in kernel version transitions.
<andresmujica> ok thks
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> now how can i link it to the upstream project bug tracker??  via also affects project??
<andresmujica> specific release you mean hardy or 2.6.24 ?
<andresmujica> found it...
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> someone knows hot to enable 5-a-day applet in XFCE?? in UBuntu Intrepid
<anakron> cause i cant
<anakron> awsoonn
<anakron> Thanks for your words
<anakron> Awsoonn
<anakron_> Awsoonn
<anakron_> did you read me?
<anakron_> Someone know how to enable five-a-day applet on XFCE?
<persia> anakron: As a non-user of either Xfce or the 5-a-day-applet, take my advice with some caution, but have you tried logging out and logging in again?  Also, have you tried whatever is the normal facility to add applets?
<anakron_> yeah i try but i cannot see it
<anakron_> cause the applets that xfce use have .desktop extension
<anakron_> and the 5-a-day applet is made in python
<persia> anakron: I suspect you want advice from someone who uses that environment then.
<anakron_> i found it
<anakron_> xD i can do it now
<anakron_> i was so easy
<anakron_> you must to install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin, that enable gnome applets in xfce panel
<anakron_> its too old that package hahaha
<anakron_> ill write it in my blog now
<anakron_> but it not like gnome
<anakron_> it shows a window that says is required to write your pass everytime when you send a bug
<anakron_> It seems that this applet work with gnome keys software ( i cant remember the name) so it only need to be writed once and then it takes from there
<nellery> hi Awsoonn
<nellery> are you planning on organizing the next Hug Day?
<emgent> nellery: ask to jono
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn! :)
<techno_freak> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hiya techno_freak
 * greg-g waves to everyone
<dholbach> hey greg-g
<techno_freak> hey greg-g
<greg-g> dholbach: should I be worried that Jono and Jorge are talking about me at Debconf? ;)
<greg-g> dholbach: to a coworker of mine, no less.
<dholbach> hehe... :-)
<dholbach> what were they talking about?
<elmargol> debian people are strange... why are you streaming in  a format noone can play? :D
<greg-g> no idea, my coworker just said "Jono and Jorge are excited to talk about you"
<dholbach> it must be the good work you're doing! :-)
<tuxmaniac> Jorge's identica micro feeds give a perfect outline of whats happening there
<greg-g> dholbach: hope so ;)
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: unfortunately not many others are using that #debconf8 tag
<greg-g> "not many" meaning "no one"
<tuxmaniac> :)
<techno_freak> ah
<greg-g> http://identi.ca/tag/debconf8
<elmargol> greg-g, i used the tag once to flame about the streams
<greg-g> heh, nice
<elmargol> [edit]  Known Issues:     *  mplayer (at least in the etch and lenny/sid versions) fails to display video from the streams at all, it does seem to play the audio.
<elmargol> gstreamer-using programs (such as totem-gstreamer) can't play the video streams because 'application/x-ogg-skeleton' data is only handled by the latest CVS gst-plugins-base.
<dholbach> elmargol: did you talk to the guys on the IRC channel?
<dholbach> so how does  http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/bugjam.png  look?
<dholbach> I think we've done a GREAT GREAT job at the Global Bug Jam!
 * dholbach is going to blog about it later on
<greg-g> dangit, ok, get everyone back together! we have 166 bugs to go.  We can do it!
<greg-g> ;)
<techno_freak> ;)
<dholbach> there's going to be another GBJ :)
<dholbach> and I for one will try to have regular Bug Jams in Berlin
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: you were late in providing me that png :-)
<tuxmaniac> let me make an update or may be a new post
<tuxmaniac> :P
 * techno_freak makes a list of things to add to his upcoming blog post
<tuxmaniac> aah at last the freak has agreed to blog
<elmargol> dholbach, they allready know about those problems. They don't care... we are talking about debian here
<elmargol> They never care :D
 * greg-g slowly turns around and walks away
<dholbach> elmargol: ...
<greg-g> dholbach: how finalized is that image?
<greg-g> ie: show I not use it yet?
<dholbach> greg-g: it's updated every now and then
<dholbach> so you can just include it
<dholbach> it will get updated
<greg-g> ah, right on.  cool, thanks.
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> Hi Daniel Holbach
<anakron> Hi Awsoonn
<anakron> Hi emmet
<dholbach> we have reports from Toulouse, India and Michigan already
<dholbach> and I'll write the Berlin one in a bit
<dholbach> at least I uploaded some pictures already :)
<anakron> GBJ news?
<anakron> experiences?
<techno_freak> dholbach, i just completed the report in my blog ;)
<anakron> i create one, but in Spanish
<dholbach> that's fine
<dholbach> link it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/Stories please :)
<techno_freak> :)
<Flannel> dholbach: Itd be nice to get the GBJ icon/logo thing as a svg
<dholbach> Flannel: hum... I need to find out where to get that - Jono got it from an artist
<anakron> :O
<anakron> Jono release a music disc?
<anakron> recently?
<techno_freak> dholbach, added :)
<dholbach> techno_freak: great
<persia> qense: Considering that even Debian and Ubuntu aren't binary compatible, how would one go about making this true on a wider scale?
<qense> I've got no idea
<qense> It does cause a lot of problem
<qense> s
<qense> So I think it deserves some thinking, at least.
<qense> It's quite an issue, we don't want to let the players of our game have to compile the specific needed libs by themselves.
<qense> If this 'layer' would be the only thing that needs to be compiled specifically for each distro, it would make things a lot easier.
<persia> qense: Well, I'm not very sympathetic to closed-source stuff, but even so, we'd have to never do any of the changes to the compilation stack that let us add security features, etc.  Also, *every* distribution would need to ship the same version of the libraries at the same time.
<qense> Even if libs could register themselves
<persia> The libraries due have a mapping: that's what ld does.
<persia> s/due/do/
<persia> It's just that people would need to get the same versions of the libraries used in compilation.  It makes it hard to upgrade anything.
<qense> That's true.
<persia> Given that distributions all release at different times, that effectively means no more upgrades.
<qense> Would implement Mark's proposal about syncing the freeze times make this any easier?
<persia> A little bit, but only if everyone agreed on 1) which versions of each library to ship, 2) which patches to use on the toolchain, 3) how to compile each library.  I'm not sure that such a model matches well to the current market.
<qense> true
<persia> Even the current proposals don't expect more than common versions of things like GCC, X, etc.
<qense> There are so many distros since everyone wants to make their own choices.
<persia> Anyway, I think you'll do better on brainstorm with such a thing.
<qense> Brainstorm is more for ready ideas
<qense> This needs a lot of dicussion
<persia> RIght.  As soon as someone wants to make a different choice, that wouldn't be supported, even if you got all the other distros to agree.
<persia> I see it as ideas > blueprints > bugs > patches in terms of specificity.  Being too general for brainstorm makes it *much* too general for bugs (with bug #1 being a special exception)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<scuzzola> how many distro's are there? The reason is each thinks it can do things better than the other, getting them all to agree on anything is going to be an achievement noteworthy of a nobel prize
<qense> :P too much affect project at big 1
<persia> qense: Right, otherwise it'd be good triage to close it as Invalid, as the scope is large, and it needs lots more discussion before it can be assigned to anything :)
<persia> scuzzola: Precisely.  That's why I think bug #256897 should be something other than a bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256897 in ubuntu "Interdistributional compability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256897
<qense> It's easier to discuss things at Launchpad than at Brainstorm. The discussion systems are not that sophisticated at Branstorm.
<qense> Discussing it at mailist would make the audience smaller.
<persia> qense: I guess, but I think this sort of thing belongs in an entirely different forum.  One place might be distributions@lists.freedesktop.org (read the archives before posting, etc.)
<persia> Yes, but with the right mailing list, you get the right people.  If 1 billion people thought it was a good idea, and 50 people each wanted to have a different distribution, it still wouldn't work, if those 50 people were capable of creating distributions.
<qense> that's true
<persia> That said, for the specific problem that caused you to open the bug, you could create an open-source wrapper with a known fixed ABI, have that wrapper compiled on each distribution, and have your closed-source thing use that ABI.
<qense> We'll have a look at that solution.
<scuzzola> isn't ABI pretty much defined by kernel and compiler?
<scuzzola> linkers and loaders
<qense> I'm now reading the distributions mailist archives, I think I'm going to send this to that mailist.
<persia> qense: Good luck.  I'm marking the bug Invalid now: not because you don't have a valid problem, but because I don't think it can be fixed by a patch to Ubuntu.
<qense> ok
<qense> thx for your thoughts
<persia> qense: Happy to share :)
<persia> qense: You may also want to look at some of the LSB (Linux Standards Base) work for examples of how this sort of idea was received previously.
<qense> ok
<qense> jcastro: you're a member of the distributions mailist? What's the current status of the general package guidelines you planned to create on that list?
<persia> Hi all.  vadi2 is the reporter of bug #256452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256452 in gdm "Upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10 failed (bad ownership)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256452
<persia> Could someone familiar with GDM triage please take a look?  vadi2 wants to reinstall, but doesn't want to lose any information that may be helpful to properly triage the bug.
<vadi2> I'll also note that there is a whole bunch of errors while it's loading, but in the end it comes to the blue screen
<seb128> looking
<seb128> ls /var/lib/gdm -ld?
<vadi2> drwxr-x--- 3 gdm gdm 4096 2008-08-09 14:31 /var/lib/gdm
<Cuhar> hello, just a question about using of launchpad
<Cuhar> I have posted a bug related with usb mounting (Bug 251781)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251781 in hal "[intrepid] Unable to mount USB memory devices" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251781
<Cuhar> yes, that's it
<Cuhar> I started the report, then another user joined and the bug has been marked for intrepid
<Cuhar> but I have the issue in Hardy
<Cuhar> and now also more people having it
<Cuhar> know*
<Cuhar> should I click the link called "Nominate for release"?
<seb128> Cuhar: no
<seb128> vadi2: what users has the uid 106 and what group the gid 114?
<vadi2> seb128: what's the terminal command to check?
<persia> grep 106 /etc/passwd; grep 114 /etc/group
<seb128> persia: do you use intrepid? what permissions do you have this /var/lib/gdm there?
 * persia boots the intrepid box
<vadi2> gdm:x:106:114:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
<vadi2> That's for the first one
<vadi2> gdm:x:114:
<vadi2> And there's the second
<seb128> that's weird, the directory is owned by those
<Cuhar> afk
<seb128> do you have disk issues? maybe /var/lib is read-only or something and the error not smart about that?
<vadi2> There were a bunch of ETX3-fs errors though when loading, something about inodes. I'm suspecting now that the HD is broken
<seb128> or no space
<vadi2> Should have enough space
<vadi2> I have another HD I can try this test case with
<seb128> try fixing your disk errors
<vadi2> fsck?
<seb128> you are the only one to get the issue so I doubt that's a gdm upgrade bug
<seb128> yes
<vadi2> Right. It's running
<seb128> vadi2: stat /var/lib/gdm?
<vadi2> fsck gave buffer i/o errors on device sda1
<vadi2> Oi, yes, many errors. It is a broken hd
<vadi2> I'll get another one and reinstall to see if I can repeat it.
<persia> seb128: I get drwxrwx--T root gdm for /var/lib/gdm on my machine.
<seb128> ok, can you close the bug if you don't get it again?
<seb128> persia: same here, thanks, I'm wondering why
<seb128> gdm.postinst has
<seb128> if [ -d /var/lib/gdm ]; then
<seb128>   chown -R gdm:gdm /var/lib/gdm
<seb128>   chmod 0750 /var/lib/gdm
<seb128> fi
<seb128> could be gdm which changes it at runtime
<vadi2> I will, and thanks for your time.
<seb128> you're welcome
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> bddebian: boo
<bddebian> :-)
<mvo> pedro_: could you please do another verification of #255666 ? I had to upload a new versoin
<pedro_> mvo: sure, give me a few minutes
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<cactaur> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/247524 <---- Can anyone who's using xchat reproduce this bug? I think I reproduced it the first time I tried. But after that time, it works correctly. I was wondering if it's like that on other machines.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247524 in xchat "hiding/restoring window from panel icon creates new window = bad" [Undecided,New]
<tuxmaniac> cactaur: reproduced
<cactaur> tuxmaniac: How about on the second time?
<tuxmaniac> cactaur: i just checked that too. 100% reproducible
<cactaur> All right.
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, reproducible? not for me :s
<cactaur> techno_freak: At all? Or after the first time?
<techno_freak> i can't reproduce, tried 3 or 4 times
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: its reproducible always here
<techno_freak> now this is fun
<tuxmaniac> hold let me try it again with my clone
<cactaur> tuxmaniac: Which release are you using?
<cactaur> of Ubuntu
<tuxmaniac> hardy
<tuxmaniac> latest
<tuxmaniac> reproduced again. and again
<cactaur> Oh boy! Now this IS interesting.
<techno_freak> heh
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, it "always on viscible workspace" > minimize from icon > maximize from icon > "only on this workspace", right?
<techno_freak> it's*
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: yes make it "always on visible workspace"
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: then go to other workspaces and see whether it appears there
<techno_freak> it does
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: return to 1 or the original workspace
<techno_freak> done
<tuxmaniac> no click on panel icon. (near the clock)
<tuxmaniac> and then maximise it
<tuxmaniac> again my clicking the icon.
<techno_freak> done
<tuxmaniac> now go to the other workspace. it wont show there
<techno_freak> it does
<tuxmaniac> heh
<tuxmaniac> it doesnt here
<cactaur> Well, I guess that means the bug has been confirmed at least once.
<techno_freak> but not reproducible by all
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, what's your version?
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: do you have compiz turned on?
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, yes I do
<tuxmaniac> turn it off and check
<tuxmaniac> my installed version is  2.8.4-0ubuntu7
<cactaur> Mine too.
<techno_freak> cactaur, ok, the bug is reproducible without compiz (my windows kinda messes up when i turn off compiz)
<tuxmaniac> :)
<cactaur> yeah, it is here too.
<tuxmaniac> cactaur: solved? :-)
<techno_freak> because I use some stupid themes
<techno_freak> cactaur, i will comment and confirm
<cactaur> all right.
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak: leave that to cactaur :-)
<techno_freak> ok i will comment, you confirm
<techno_freak> cactaur, ^^ ;)
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, you need some one to comment, to confirm, let us do it
<tuxmaniac> cactaur: would you mind if we comment?
<cactaur> Well, I already commented and confirmed before you got to the root of the problem. So it'll probably be better if you comment.
<tuxmaniac> ok
 * techno_freak also needs to fix the mess now
<techno_freak> ok i commented the compiz-no no-compiz-yes part :)
<daradib_> Can someone please set Bug 252287 as status wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252287 in wesnoth "Please sync wesnoth 1:1.4.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252287
<pedro_> daradib_: done
<daradib_> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> np ;-)
<daradib_> pedro_: if you don't mind, please take a quick look at it and mark as triaged if you think appropriate
<daradib_> or anyone else from BugControl for that matter
<bdmurray> pedro_: Have you seen any gnome-terminal crash bugs?
<daradib_> thanks in advance
<daradib_> pedro_: me?
<greg-g> daradib_: see this page on why you don't really want to mess with those bugs unless you are a developer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<daradib_> thanks for the advice then
<greg-g> you are welcome
<daradib_> i wanted someone else to see if this was appropriate; i got my answer
<greg-g> they are special case "bugs" that are actually project management tasks for the Dev/MOTU teams
<pedro_> bdmurray: well a lot of them, but no recently, are you facing one?
<daradib_> greg-g: but...
<bdmurray> pedro_: twice when I've been highlighting stuff in a terminal all gnome-terminal windows close
<daradib_> none of the groups are subscribed
<greg-g> daradib_: no worries, they are a special case issue, you aren't expected to know what they are without reading
<daradib_> the bug was opened by an individual not in one of the mentioned teams
<daradib_> (i had read the HowToTriage)
<greg-g> daradib_: no, they are not subscribed but the title matches the first set of examples
<daradib_> the point is I don't think any developer is actually using that bug as a project management task
<hggdh> pedro_, ping
<greg-g> daradib_: either way (if they are or they aren't) setting to triaged is not the correct next step for it
<daradib_> ok
<daradib_> it's a learning process
<greg-g> I know, it is a weird exception
<greg-g> :)
<pedro_> bdmurray: can you report it with apport/get a backtrace and submit it ?
<pedro_> hggdh: hey hey
<bdmurray> pedro_: yeah, I'll try and recreate it again
<pedro_> bdmurray: rock, thanks you
<daradib_> when i saw the bug, i thought yes, this looks like the exceptions, but no developers are subscribed, so how can the bug be a project management task, especially since it was opened  and subscribed by bug squad members
<daradib_> whatever then
 * pedro_ kicks evolution
<Ampelbein> Could someone please set Bug 257084 as status wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257084 in busybox "busybox "help" commands out of date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257084
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: why wishlist?
<Ampelbein> because i don't think it's a bug
<bdmurray> Hmm, maybe not.  Its not like busybox is advertising features that don't exist but rather has features that aren't advertised. :)
<Yasumoto> bdmurray: in this case, wouldn't it be good to ensure all the commands are properly listed?
<bdmurray> Yasumoto: Yes, I'd think so.  I'd set it to Low though.
<Yasumoto> Alright, cool. that was going to be my next question :)
<Yasumoto> thanks
<bdmurray> It's actually in the help on Intrepid
<bdmurray> So Fix Released!
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<hggdh> ogasawara, this is the example I was looking for yesterday: bug 149524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149524 in ubuntu "mirrors should update so they're usable during the update" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149524
<ogasawara> hggdh: thanks.  I discussed your (an others) concerns with bdmurray
<hggdh> sorry for the delay in finding the bug
<bdmurray> hggdh: pong
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-12
<hggdh> bdmurray, already sent it to ogasawara, did not notice he was online
<hggdh> thanks for the follow up
<mrooney> can bugsquad edit descriptions/titles of bugs, or only bugcontrol?
<nhandler> Anyone is able to edit bug descriptions/titles mrooney
<bdmurray> mrooney: any one
<mrooney> ah, thanks :)
 * mrooney is responding to a bug control application
<nhandler> Who is the application for mrooney ?
<mrooney> not yours :)
<jjesse> wow havent checked ubuntu bug mail, holy messages from launchpad batman
<nhandler> mrooney: I already got approved for Bug Control ;)
<mrooney> nhandler: I figured! You had like 6 raving reviews :)
<mrooney> I would have added one but it seemed like overkill at that point
<nhandler> lol mrooney.
<mrooney> But I am replying to Marcus's now
<mrooney> bdmurray: around by any chance?
<anakron> Hi all
<bdmurray> mrooney: what's up? I've got a minute or two to spare
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh hi, I just found a bug that I thought might be up your alley
 * mrooney searches...
<mrooney> bdmurray: bug 256071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256071 in firefox "Can't search for ubuntu package from search box" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256071
<bdmurray> mrooney: hmm, I can't recreate it with intrepid
<bdmurray> It might actually be firefox-launchpad-plugin not firefox
<bdmurray> mrooney: do you have that installed?
<mrooney> bdmurray: I don't know, this isn't the same machine I confirmed it on, I just did a sudo aptitude install firefox-2, so if it isn't depends or stock hardy, I don't think
<bdmurray> hrm
<mrooney> bdmurray: so you were using firefox 2 in Intrepid?
<mrooney> maybe it was fixed there and the patch wasn't sent back
<bdmurray> mrooney: okay, I'll look at it more tomorrow.  thanks!
<pheeror> is anybody working on fixing those minor flaws in intrepid dark theme?
<persia> pheeror: You might check with #ubuntu-artwork, but I suspect so.
<pheeror> the dark theme looks unbeatable with bunch of green-on-black terminals, gutsy-elephant-skin background on top of a old-fashioned thinkpad  :-)
<greg-g> that was an easy bug to mark as fix released.
<mrooney> greg-g: which one is that?
<greg-g> mrooney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/257178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257178 in debian-edu "education-chemistry: fails to install: err 67: Custom distribution education does not exist" [High,Fix released]
<greg-g> actually, now that I think about it, I wonder if we could backport it (or apply a patch that will make it work) for hardy
<persia> Probably.  Failure-to-install is often considered SRU-worthy (as it breaks upgrades)
<greg-g> persia: well there we go.  I've never dealt with that kind of request, what is the next (first) step?
<persia> greg-g: There are two interesting paths: the bugfix and the bug management.
 * greg-g looks for the SRU wiki page
<persia> Taking the latter first, you'll want to redescribe the bug in terms of test case, etc.  Also, you'll want a Hardy task to track the status in Hardy.
<greg-g> persia: ok
 * greg-g changes description to include test case
<persia> Next, you'll want to investigate the bugfix.  I'm guessing it's available (in part) from the debdiff between 0.825 and 0.826.  Get someone to backport that to 0.822.
<persia> After that, you just need a developer to upload, and someone to organise testing once it hits the SRU queue.
<greg-g> persia: awesome.  good overview, thanks.
<persia> greg-g: Just in case you haven't already looked there, snapshot.debian.net can be a handy way to check specific changes in Debian packages.
<greg-g> persia: ooo, I haven't seen that before, thanks again.
<greg-g> from a quick look at the changelog, it looks like all that is needed is a change for the build depends to use cdd-dev >=4.7 from 4.4
<greg-g> but, Hardy only has 4.4
<greg-g> hrmm
<persia> greg-g: Next would be to see what the change was for cdd-dev 4.7
<greg-g>   * Build-Depends: cdd-dev (>= 0.4.7)
<greg-g>     Reason: The change in cdd to enable builds of Arch any for some CDDs leaded to the error that postinst/postrm files now contained
<greg-g>     two copies of the same code.  This is fixed in cdd-dev 0.4.7 and thus debian-edu has to be rebuilded.
<greg-g> that is why, I can dig deeper and see exactly what needs to change in cdd-dev to get that fix and only that fix
<persia> So the problem is really in cdd-dev: debian-edu just needs a rebuild for a fixed cdd-dev.
<greg-g> s/that is why,/that is the why./
<greg-g> right
<persia> Right.  The next step would be to identify the specific fix.  At about this level of specificity, it's a good idea to either get a developer who is going to work on it, or decide to be that developer yourself.
<persia> Otherwise, you've just agressively triaged the bug, and with appropriate comments, it ought be easy for a developer to pick it up, approve the Hardy task, and chase the SRU team.
<greg-g> I would love to be that developer myself.  We'll see how far I can get into figuring out the changes needed
<greg-g> so, I guess I should change the affected package to cdd and re-tool the description.
<persia> greg-g: Well, no.  You'll want to add a cdd task, as there are two packages that need to be adjusted.
<greg-g> ok
<greg-g> good thing I was looking at the diff of cdd rather than messing with the bug
<greg-g> the diff is really small for cdd_0.4.4 to 0.4.7
<persia> greg-g: Also, just as a note, when you get to the point that you know what patch you want to apply, if you're the developer, #ubuntu-motu is the place to chat about getting it applied.
<greg-g> right right
<persia> This being a good place for bug report through patch, but after that, it becomes less interesting to some people.
<greg-g> thanks for the guidance persia
<persia> greg-g: Thanks for chasing and fixing the bug :)
<greg-g> 'tis what I'm here for ;)
<kgoetz> hi all. i'm about to make a debdiff to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/86685 and i was wondering what i'm meant to tag it after i do so. is it ubuntu-universe-sponsors still?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86685 in trac "trac BROKEN on AMD64: "neo_cgi.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nellery> kgoetz, have a look at the tags page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<kgoetz> nellery: cheers
<nellery> no problem :)
<kgoetz> :)
<persia> kgoetz: For a debdiff, the tags aren't so important, and #ubuntu-motu is probably a better forum.
<persia> Specifically, if you seek sponsorship, you need to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<kgoetz> persia: thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<greg-g> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya greg-g
<kgoetz> persia: thanks, i've subscribed u-u-s
<Achim> hello I don't know if this is the right place but I would like to know if someone can help me with a bug report.
<Achim> My problem is that there is a patch and a debdiff (hardy) available and nobody seems to be interested.
<Achim> Maybe I have done something wrong?
<Achim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/253587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253587 in pulseaudio "default-server in client.conf doesn't get recognized" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Achim> ubottu, hey nice to see someone is taking care about this report.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Achim> okay
<techno_freak> Achim, as the bug is confirmed someone will look into the patch and test it out
<Achim> techno_freak, I have confirmed the bug. At the moment it is more like a monologue.
<techno_freak> Achim, it takes some time for people to respond, if not you can poke people back here after a few days
<techno_freak> :)
<techno_freak> Achim, and ubottu is a bot, it gives you information, especially on bugs when you specify `bug <number>` to it
<persia> Achim: As you've a debdiff attached, you may want to subscribe the relevant sponsors queue (only the debdiff author should do this).  In this case, it is ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<Achim> I am the debdiff author. but I am not subscribed to the sponsors queue. Maybe I will take a look at the ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<persia> Achim: Rather, subscribe the bug to the sponsors queue.  You don't want to be a sponsor, you want one of the sponsors to notice your bug.
<persia> You can ask more questions about getting sponsorship in #ubuntu-motu
<Achim> thanks for your help.
<mcas_away> hellp
<mcas_away> hello
<mcas> can someone please look at bug 257255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257255 in dosfstools "mkdosfs manpage default -F value incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257255
<mcas> i think this could be set to triaged
<pedro_> mcas: if you reproduce it and can confirm, yes it could be triaged
<mcas> i thought that if i can confirm it it could be set to confirmed...
<pedro_> so are you setting things to triaged without verified if that's a valid report?
<mcas> i have no rights to set it triaged
<pedro_> m? why not?
<mcas> because i am not member of bug control
<pedro_> mcas: please send an email to the bug control mailing list if you want to
<pedro_> I've seen you working in a lot of bugs
<pedro_> i thought you had the permissions
<mcas> i sent the mail a few days ago and today i got an answer from mrooney
<mcas> he wants to see some more bugs
<pedro_> mcas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl <-
<mcas> i wrote him a new email wiht some more bugs
<pedro_> alright i haven't looked to the list...
<mcas> there were problems with the list administration so i sent the new mail directly to mike
<mcas> the other mail was sent directly to brian
<mcas> so pedro_ about this special bug.. i thought if i set it to triaged the bug report has all information needed and confirmed is set if i can reproduce the problem
<mcas> please correct me
<mcas> pedro_: because i am not sure with this i am asking here ;-)
<pedro_> mcas: yes, that's correct
<mcas> i think we have all informations about this bug, but i can't reproduce it with my 128mb usb stick
<mcas> there i have an fat16 header
<pedro_> well in that case i prefer to not set that to triaged and wait for someone to confirm it first
<pedro_> it could be a non valid report
<mcas> ok
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu
<bddebian> :-)
<tuxmaniac> can someone help with triaging this bug 123765. I think it isnt a valid bug since US keyboard settings works fine and in Brazilian KBD settings the " and ' could be mapped to some other key.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123765 in scilab "scilab keyboard " and ' input result in Â" and Â'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123765
<tuxmaniac> oops missed out the "please"
<tuxmaniac> :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 257347 is my gnome-terminal crash
<ubottu> Bug 257347 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/257347 is private
<emgent> bdmurray: can you subscribe me too ?
<bdmurray> emgent: you should be able to see it based on being in bugcontrol
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<emgent> bdmurray: i cant.
<pedro_> mm i'm getting a "Not allowed here"
<emgent> Not allowed here
<emgent> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<emgent> You are logged in as Emanuele Gentili.
<bdmurray> I'm looking into it
<bdmurray> Oh right the retracer hasn't gotten to it yet
<bdmurray> pedro_: you are subscribed now
<pedro_> there's no hurry we can wait ;-). btw based on your description of yesterday it could be a dup of bug 256769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256769 in vte "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in vte_terminal_extend_selection()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256769
<pedro_> bdmurray: rock will look
<pedro_> yes it indeed looks like a dup of it, will wait for the retrace just in case of
<pedro_> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> pedro_: thanks for pointing me at the master
<bdmurray> pedro_: for a while I've no places "run" menu item and pressing alt+f2 does nothing what package would that be?
<bdmurray> bug 257323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257323 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 CD emits smoke from DVD drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257323
<hggdh> wow, cool
<bdmurray> maybe some chemicals on the CD?
<pedro_> bdmurray: ah that's gnome-panel
<bdmurray> pedro_: hmm, I wonder why it is missing then
<pedro_> bdmurray: are you running intrepid? it's working for me with it
<hggdh> perhaps, but it is doubtful... more probably the unit burnt something (a capacitor?)
<bdmurray> pedro_: it's been like this since Hardy at least
<pedro_> bdmurray: maybe something else is disabling the keys?
<pedro_> ie: bug 200540
<bdmurray> maybe but the menu item doesn't even show up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200540 in linux "Run Application (Alt-F2) No longer works in Kernel 2.6.24.12" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200540
<pedro_> bdmurray: ah that's ok, the Run application menu was removed during the 2.11.X cycle IIRC
<chrisccoulson> not sure how to respond to this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/257323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257323 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 CD emits smoke from DVD drive" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> :S
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, the only options I can imagine are: (1) a really, really, bad CD (but it should have smoked a LOT when burning), or a faulty drive
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thanks for that. it's very unfortunate that it happened with his Ubuntu CD
<chrisccoulson> we spoke about this bug a little while ago on here because I wasn't sure what other information to ask from the reporter: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/240437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240437 in gnome-system-tools "Users-admin fails with AMD-K6 processor" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> james_w made the suggestion of monitoring dbus activity as a start, but I said I was unsuccessful with this when I tried it on my machine, and then it all went a bit quiet I think
<chrisccoulson> i tried contacting the developer of system-tools-backends to see if he had any suggestions, and i got no response :?
<chrisccoulson> and now a second person is claiming that they are seeing the same behaviour
<chrisccoulson> any ideas?
<hggdh> another one??
<hggdh> then chances are faulty CD disk
<hggdh> a faulty batch of them
<chrisccoulson> i suppose that could be a possibility
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to be able to debug this though, just in case there might be something else
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, one chance would be to verify when the CD requests were made, and try to backtrack to a CD disc batch
<hggdh> then get one of these CD discs, and try on
<chrisccoulson> ah! i think we're confused now
<chrisccoulson> i'm talking about a different bug;)
<hggdh> well, I am
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/240437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240437 in gnome-system-tools "Users-admin fails with AMD-K6 processor" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> ^^^that one;)
<hggdh> completely different...
<hggdh> let me see this one... blame my old age
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> it was discussed on here a few weeks ago, and then it went a bit quiet
<chrisccoulson> and now a second person is saying that users-admin trashes their /etc/passwd file as well
<chrisccoulson> and it has a duplicate
<chrisccoulson> or it did earlier:/
<hggdh> I do remember something about user-admin doing that, but it was not related to a specific architecture
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think the architecture in the title is just a red herring
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> I remember now
<chrisccoulson> i might edit the architecture out of it actually
<hggdh> by default -- keep in mind Gnome is all about making the user experience simpler, with less options
<hggdh> users-admin will *NOT* show users below 1000, and groups below 100
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that is the issue with this bug report though
<hggdh> there is a gconf2 key dealing with that, let me see if I remember it
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that the reporter claims their /etc/passwd file was hosed after using users-admin
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's a gconf key for toggling displaying of users below UID 1000
<chrisccoulson> /apps/gnome-system-tools/users/showall
<hggdh> thats it
<hggdh> not only uid, but also gid
<hggdh> a boolean
<hggdh> this, in turn, seems like an issue with g-s-t, a real one (and, again, this has happened before)
<hggdh> look at the changelog for g-s-t
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether bug 240437 is an issue with g-s-t or system-tools-backends though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240437 in gnome-system-tools "Users-admin fails with AMD-K6 processor" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240437
<nellery> afternoon
<bdmurray> howdy
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could some experienced user check on Bug 255826 and tell me if I done the examination in the correct way? Thank you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255826 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "scrolling in Firefox causes Xorg-process to lag (S3 Savage driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255826
<MasterPa> Hey everyone, i've got a question about a bug in the ubuntu kernel. can anyone help?
<Ampelbein> Sorry to ask again, but could some experienced user check on Bug 255826 and tell me if I done the examination in the correct way? Thank you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255826 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "scrolling in Firefox causes Xorg-process to lag (S3 Savage driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255826
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: you might check in #ubuntu-x as there are X specific triagers there
<bdmurray> That one sounds like a duplicate to me. You might look for other xorg bugs like that
<Ampelbein> I already looked at other bugs, but could not find a similar one with the savage-driver.
<bdmurray> I don't think it is driver specific
<Ampelbein> I'll ask in #ubuntu-x, thanks for the hint.
<Ampelbein> And I'll go have a look on other bugs.
<mrooney> bdmurray: is the bugcontrol list working alright for subscribers? or should I copy you?
<bdmurray> its only non-member postings that are problematic
<bdmurray> so you should be good!
<mrooney> alright thanks, I'll give it a shot
<mrooney> bdmurray: did my original reply come through okay, for mcas's application?
<mrooney> okay, the archive appears to have it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-13
<mrooney> okay, this might be something obvious I am missing, but how can I tell if a package is installed by default in Ubuntu? Say, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python-gtk2
<james_w> mrooney: that's not easy as far as I know
<james_w> there may be an easy way
<james_w> either looking at the cd manifests or germinate output would do it
<mrooney> oh I see, thanks james_w
<james_w> however, that's not that easy
<mrooney> I don't need to know in a general case, do you know for that specific one?
<mrooney> I like our dueling conversations by the way :)
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> I don't know about that one
<james_w> I would guess that it is
<mrooney> yeah, I would think
<mrooney> ubuntu loves both python and gtk
<james_w> there are several things, e.g. jockey that are written in python and gtk that in the default install
<james_w> exactly
<bdmurray> doesn't task: ubuntu-desktop mean it is installed by default?
<james_w> oh, that might well be it, yes
<mrooney> okay, sounds good enough :)
<mrooney> I was going to take up the task of making some small GUIs for some new things
<mrooney> and wanted to do without pulling in another depend
<james_w> cool
<james_w> what sort of thing?
<mrooney> specifically for the new encrypted private directory in Intrepid
<mrooney> my preference is python-wxgtk2.8, I wish that was installed by default, but alas :)
<james_w> that could be cool
<james_w> I don't know if you've spoken to kirkland, but he's the one leading that effort, and he may be interested in your work
<mrooney> yeah I have a pending wiki edit now :)
<mrooney> okay, time to move some large objects!
<bdrung> is here someone who has the right to mark a bug as wontfix?
<nhandler> What bug bdrung ?
<bdrung> bug #209209, #150405 and #201689. all packages was removed (xmms related)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209209 in xmms "XMMS can't use ALSA with crossfader plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150405 in xmms-jack "0.19 is the latest version, package only contains 0.16" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201689 in xmms-xf86audio "xmms-xf86audio lacks some previous/next control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201689
<nhandler> Done
<bdrung> thanks
<bdrung> nhandler: bug #95949 need wontfix too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95949 in xmms-xf86audio "XMMS XF86Audio Keys Control module no longer works after upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95949
<bdrung> we should close all xmms related bugs, shouldn't we? xmms and all xmms-based tools were removed.
<nhandler> Done
<bdrung> nhandler: thanks
<anakron> Hi mruiz1
<anakron> !
<nellery> Awsoonn, looks like ur /Organizing page got left behind with the moinmoin updates
<nellery> is it a known issue that bugnumbers still generates the old moinmoin markup with --format=bugday ?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nellery: I guess it wasn't changed yet - best either you file a bug or publish a branch with the fix :-)
<nellery> dholbach, ok thanks :)
<tuxmaniac> can someone set the importance of bug 257508 to Wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257508 in ubuntu "[sync-request] Please sync bluemindo 0.2.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257508
<tuxmaniac> please
<nellery> tuxmaniac, done :)
<tuxmaniac> nellery: thank you.
<nellery> no problem
<dholbach> hi thekorn - did you hear about bug 257516 before?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257516 in python-launchpad-bugs "launchpadbugs.exceptions.LaunchpadURLError in _safe_urlopen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257516
<thekorn> dholbach, morgen Daniel
<thekorn> let me check
<dholbach> thekorn: seems it's fixed in bzr
<thekorn> dholbach, this looks like a http connection error,
<thekorn> so you can ealways reproduce it with the package version?
<dholbach> thekorn: it looks very reproducible, yes
<thekorn> hmm,
<thekorn> I can reproduce it here right now, will have a closer look at it later today
<dholbach> thanks a lot Markus
<Ampelbein> Could someone please have a look at Bug 254390. I set it to invalid because i don't think it's an issue to be dealt with, but the user wants to have it reopened again. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254390 in e2fsprogs "fsck destroy the system" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254390
<techno_freak> Ampelbein, the latest comments answers his questions :)
<techno_freak> bug 257510 looks like a wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257510 in firefox-3.0 "Download: Must re-click already-selected "Open with" radio button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257510
<bdrung> is here someone who has the right to mark a bug as wontfix, maybe nhandler?
<bdrung> xmms was removed since hardy. can someone mark the bugs #205191, #198369, #158102, #153104, #144185, #129824, #127346, #123597, #117562, #116126, #109452, #107665, #106735, #84492, #78852, #76597, #64517, #62773, #56964, #37245, #16812, #869, #68087, #48181, #40467, #41311 as wontfix? I have already written a comment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205191 in xmms "[Hardy] xmms remains in foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198369 in xmms "opening mp3 files in xmms on mounted ntfs partition gave an error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158102 in xmms "Huge Memory Leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153104 in xmms "xmms-wma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144185 in xmms "xmms default skins folder problem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144185
<mrooney> bdrung: are those really wontfix? if the issue exists in Dapper/Feisty/Gutsy, those are still supported, so the bugs are valid I believe
<hubuntu> I want to get started with 5-a-day and general bug triaging
<bdrung> mrooney: if they should be fixed for dapper/feisty/gutsy they can be nominated for a release
<mrooney> hubuntu: great! there are some great resources in the topic
<mrooney> specifically the HelpingWithBugs link
<hubuntu> let's me check
<mrooney> bdrung: I really don't think standard behavior is to WontFix bugs just because they are fine in the current release, though I could be wrong.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: well, will they ever get fixed?
<Hobbsee> i don't remember either
<mrooney> Hobbsee: sure, they could, I don't see why not, we fix bugs in dapper, feisty, and gutsy all the time
<mrooney> granted because in this case the package was removed, that changes things
<bdrung> mrooney: iirc the bug status is for the current release.
<mrooney> you could be right, I don't have a great understanding of what to do in this case
<mrooney> bdmurray could probably assist!
<mrooney> persia or hggdh might also know :)
<hubuntu> when I'm the process of triaging is it ok to ask here or is there any other channel for such things?
<james_w> hubuntu: it's fine to ask in here, that's the point of the channel :-)
<hubuntu> ok :)
<hubuntu> there is a link in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage guide which do not work:
<hubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugTrackingSystem which ends up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Malone?action=show&redirect=BugTrackingSystem
<hggdh> mrroney, re fixing bugs on older releases -- it depends
<hggdh> if it is a LTS release, and the fix can be backported, then it is possible it will be fixed
<hggdh> if it is a security exposure, it will be fixed
<hggdh> I will be right back (have to walk the dogs)
<LimCore> so, anyone knows how to disable apparmored? in a way that actually works?
<Hobbsee> i told you how to before.
<LimCore> well, that unpolite guy kicked me, so I didnt read
<Hobbsee> firstly, elkbuntu is not a guy.  secondly, you had ample time to read, as you responded twice afterwards.
<LimCore> stop instead kill? it seems it worked
<Hobbsee> see?  so you did read it.
<Hobbsee> please stop lying.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I am not lying, I read log after I written that I didnt read it. Please stop accusing people of lying
 * Hobbsee notes if you want to troll, like you've been doing in -offtopic for days, you can do it elsewhere, too.  That is your final warning - in any channel.
<LimCore> is it a known problem - printing doesnt work recently - or not?  As it, does it affect all people?
<Hobbsee> it worked last time i checked.  which was a while ago.
<LimCore> only PDF fails
<snap-l> May I have some feedback on bug 256729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256729 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV playing Flash on Youtube" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256729
<snap-l> I reported this bug using apport and the bug reporting system, which gave a core-dump and what I thought was good information.
<snap-l> The core dump was removed, and the bug marked "invalid", with a canned response.
<Hobbsee> snap-l: useless stack trace, it looks like.  Beyond that, i don't know.
<snap-l> I'm not sure where to go with this bug report. If the tools I'm given (and possibly our users) aren't good enough to lodge a bug report, how can we ever expect to get good reports from our users, and by extension, fix the issues?
<snap-l> I know the issue is flash, and I know is likely a dead-end.
<Hobbsee> snap-l: flash, by nature, is going to be one of the worse bug areas for this - afaik, there aren't many debug symbols, etc, or much debugging that goes on, due to the lack of source.
<Hobbsee> ie, i wouldn't take it as a representative sample that the rest of the packages in ubuntu are like that, and that therefore, teh tools aren't good enough.
<Hobbsee> (they may be, i don't know)
<snap-l> Perhaps we can come up with a more friendly response for unsupported software like flash that isn't quite as off-putting as that one? :)
<hggdh> snap-l, yes, please propose one
<hggdh> snap-l, re bug 256729: this was an apport--generated bug. With the bad stack trace, there is not much we can do here. What you can do: (1) go to /var/crash, and remove the crash for firefox; (2) wait for it to happen again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256729 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV playing Flash on Youtube" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256729
<hggdh> it will generate a new crash report, and a new proposal for a LP bug
<snap-l> Like "thank you for your bug report. Your bug report appears to reference Adobe Flash. Adobe Flash currently does not provide useful debugging information that our developers can use to improve the software. Please conract Adobe for any support request relating to the Flash plugin.
<Knightlust> wow
<Knightlust> dito nako
<Knightlust> ngek
<Knightlust> iba nick
<Knightlust> sowweee
<Knightlust> initial to
<Knightlust> panu ulit palit ng nick
<jpds> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hggdh> what you can *also* do: make sure you have the debug packages for firefox, flash (what is available), etc
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-pdf/+bug/257603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257603 in cups-pdf "do not pring PDF documents. also apparmored complains " [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> snap-l, this is not *completely* correct. Flash does not provide much in terms of debug data, true, but we should still try
<Initial_M> ???
<Initial_M> hi guys
<bdmurray> Morning
<hggdh> LimCore, did you try to run the program from a konsole?
<pwnguin> wpa2 isn't working on my laptop
<pwnguin> how can i figure out where the problem lies?
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you remember that gnome-terminal bug from yesterday?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes the master one? bug 256769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256769 in vte "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in vte_terminal_extend_selection()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256769
<bdmurray> the same thing just happened to me with terminator
<pedro_> ah yes could be since it's a vte issue
<bdmurray> great, I'm not safe anywhere
<bdmurray> ;)
<pedro_> haha sorry :-P
<LimCore> hggdh: no.. which command should I try?
<bdmurray> luckily screen will protect me!
<hggdh> LimCore, first of all, how to you request a printout? Where are you, and what options you select? What version of KDE?
<mattik> Why I haven't got permission to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/131868
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<mattik> It said my bug is duplicate with it, but it's sure because I cannot check
<mattik> is it sure
<mattik> This is very old bug and I'm using Intrepid
<pedro_> mattik: let me look at it
<mattik> switch-user-applet if I remember right
<mattik> It doesn't keep on in Intrepid
<pedro_> mattik: i've re open it, thanks
<mattik> pedro: thank you :) where is my bug report now? or do I need it?
<LimCore> hggdh: it happens in KPDF viewer (it was working always before). Btw, from ghostview it prints fine (I use it uses other method?)
<pedro_> mattik: in the same place (number)
<mattik> pedro: thank you :). How could I report more about this. Do you need some tests?
<pedro_> mattik: if you can give us some steps in order to reproduce the crash that would help a lot too, just put them on the report , thanks :-)
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could someone please check on Bug 256629? Now that I've got enough information and done some research I found out that the specific WLan-Card (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5100 WLAN) is not supported under Kernel 2.6.24, but will be supported in 2.6.26. What is the correct status to set this bug to? Fix-Released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256629 in linux "wireless network does not work on Sony VAIO SR19VN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256629
<mattik> ok, I log out and
<mattik> log in again
<bdmurray> nellery: I'm in the process of merging your patch.  Thanks!
<nellery> bdmurray, no problem :)
<calc> bdmurray: did the graphs stop updating?
<calc> looks like they haven't updated in the last hour at least
<calc> about 15min until the next run if its not broken
<bdmurray> calc: yeah, I'm looking into it
<calc> ok
<Initial_M> hi
<andre____> hmm. to which local dir does synaptic download the packages?
<bdmurray>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<andre____> ah, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-14
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to force firefox to detect a plugin?
<emmy> Is there any special place to go, or special procedure for reporting bugs on Kubuntu Intrepid
<emmy> ?
<anakron> mm
<anakron> Launchpad
<emmy> same as all the other bugs?
<anakron> yes
<anakron> Is the platform for bugs
<andres> :P
<anakron> XD
<anakron> andate oh!
<anakron> xD
<andres> no
<andres> :D
<andres> anakron, kien era la mina que me contaste que le faltaba un novio ?
<emmy> portuguese?
<anakron> Spanish
<emmy> funny thing is, i can read that but it's either portugues, italian, or poorly spelled spanish.
<emmy> ahh.
<andres> :D
<emmy> quien and nina
<anakron> jaja
<andres> :P
<emmy> :)
<andres> :D
<anakron> :O Ubuntu-Cl arrives
<andres> ubuntu-cl sucks
<andres> :P
<anakron> :O
<anakron> XD
<anakron> too much work
<andres> cl people is fu* noobs
<andres> xD
<andres> JJAOJAOA
<andres> :P
<PaGonDel> now you come to "webiar" in english? :P
<anakron> xD
<anakron> jajajjajjaa
<andres> PaGonDel  fucking around
<andres> algo asi
<PaGonDel> xD... i just give the chilean touch to the sentence :P
<andres> PaGonDel slang je va
<andres> :D
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/257746 >> Must be in wishlist. Is similar to  hwtest package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257746 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] checkbox" [Undecided,New]
<mlester> hello is anyone active in here
<anakron> EYS
<anakron> Yes
<mlester> do u know anyone who know debian/ubuntu inside and out
<mlester> especially the networking side
<mlester> because I am having a problem that no one can solve
<mlester> I have asked around at least 10 different places
<anakron> ...
<anakron> sorry, i dont
<mlester> and scoured the net for 2wks searching for a solution
<mlester> u would think that solving an apt-get update problem would be easy
<mlester> just 2 simple combinations of letters and symbols
<Hobbsee> your problem is very broad.  try narrowing it.
<mlester> Method http has died unexpectedly!
<mlester> its a vm of hardy server
<Hobbsee> google suggests links such as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171957
<Hobbsee> did you try that?
<mlester> yeah gateway is set up correctly
<mlester> and the other thing on there didn't do anything
<Hobbsee> hmm
<mlester> I read some where that it might be a proxy interfering
<mlester> but I dont think I have any prozy software installed
<mlester> it does have openvpn starting up on boot but I stopped that
 * Hobbsee does not know.
<mlester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37307/ that is a list of all processes running
<hggdh> anakron, bug 257746 is *NOT* wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257746 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] checkbox" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257746
<hggdh> anakron, please read  NOW
<anakron> why not
<hggdh> anakron, this is the third time I bring this to you attention
<andres> :D
<hggdh> for all: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs for special types of bugs
<Hobbsee> well, it is wishlist, but it's ceratinly not brainstorm material.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, this is the point
 * hggdh really wishes for a common bug triaging process
<Hobbsee> hggdh: it might be helpful to explictly add to that page that new package requests fall into the special types of bugs - i don't see them there now
 * Hobbsee doesn't have wiki passwords and such on her.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, I thought anyone of us could edit it -- I will add it in, anyways
<hggdh> darn, it has been blocked!
<Hobbsee> it has?  ouch
 * hggdh blushes... logging in to the wiki might help :-(
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<Hobbsee> have they reset the logins again?  darn.
<hggdh> oh, we are now openId
<james_w> Hobbsee: I don't know if you've seen but the wiki is lp openid now.
<james_w> Hobbsee: doesn't mean you'll have the passwords now, but it might be a surprise next time you go to log in
<hggdh> yeah, just noticed it... slow as molasses, also
<Hobbsee> james_w: ahhh.  yes, i heard about that - that it wasn't working.
<Hobbsee> heh
<james_w> worked for me at least
<jjesse> james_w: do you have to use your lp open id or just your normal wiki login?
<hggdh> hah! Internal Server error
<jjesse> awesome i didn't do it
<Hobbsee> james_w: well, technically i *do* have the passwords, on my usb stick.  however, whenever i plug in the stick to a machine in this lab, it instantly shuts down...
<jjesse> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_fastcgi/2.4.6 mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at wiki.ubuntu.com Port 80
<Hobbsee> hggdh: darn, so it's still broken.
<hggdh> yes...
<james_w> jjesse: the former, if you click login there's a redirect logic to launchpad to authorise, and then back to the wiki, no chance for the old credentials as far as I know
<hggdh> they say trying many times in sequence might help ;-)
<james_w> Hobbsee: ha, that's brilliant.
 * Hobbsee whines in #launchpad
<Hobbsee> james_w: very.  it's a problem with XP SP3, and these motherboards.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, what? YOU run XP, or WE run XP?? ;-)
<jjesse> i bet her shcool runs xp service pack 3
<Hobbsee> hggdh: this university runs XP...
<hggdh> OK, logged in. I will (finally) edit it now
<Hobbsee> but at least they don't plan to change to vista.
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs has been edited, now 'needs-packaging' is in
 * mlester wants to cry cause is ubuntu wont apt-get update
<hggdh> Hobbsee, lucky you... Vista has some nice eye candies, but thats about it
<Hobbsee> heh.  someone else just discovered the USB rebooting computer bug.
<nhandler> hggdh: Shouldn't the wiki page say "[needs-packaging] <package>"?
<hggdh> anakron, you have my apologies -- I warned you on something that was not yet documented
<hggdh> damm!
<hggdh> will correct it
<nhandler> :)
<anakron> XD
<anakron> Ok
<anakron> I was reading that before
<anakron> but i never saw something like that
<Hobbsee> anakron: either way, little wishlists don't require brainstorm stuff.
<anakron> ok
<hggdh> anakron, indeed. My fault
<hggdh> page has been corrected Hobbsee. Please use you hawk eyes, and see if I messed something else, if you do not mind
<Hobbsee> hggdh: looks good to me :)
<hggdh> thanks, the way I am tonight, all help is necessary...
<hggdh> well. After *WRONGLY* complaining with anakron, and after *WRONGKLY* editing a miserable simple dumb change to a wiki page, I guess I should call it a day
<anakron> why call it a day?
<hggdh> perhaps call it a night?
<anakron> Xd
<anakron> Here yes
<anakron> At chile
<anakron> :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<andres> Sheep fuckers
<andres> xD
<andres> ups sorry
<hggdh> anyway, I am going to bed. Yall -- no, make it 'all yall' have a good night/morning/evening.
<hggdh> sigh... one parting blow ;-)
 * andres is away: Go to VLT Telescope
<Hobbsee> !away | andres
<ubottu> andres: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<andres> jOAJOA
<andres> sorry
<andres> xD
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hew> If firefox is just closing without triggering apport, what can I do to catch the problem? backtrace/valgrind?
<mrooney> Hew: like, just a segfault?
<Hew> mrooney: I'm not sure what it is (I suppose I should run it in a terminal and look for output). I'll just be browsing firefox like normal, and I may click a link or something and it closes.
<Hew> mrooney: when I reopen, it has the recovery dialog
<Hew> mrooney: normally apport appears on this sort of thing, but this has been going on the whole time I've been on Intrepid, and I'm not sure how to look into it further
<dholbach> good morning
<Hew> good afternoon :P
<dholbach> hi Hew
<Hew> hey Daniel
<techno_freak> good morning
<dholbach> hiya techno_freak
<techno_freak> heya dholbach
<tuxmaniac> morning everybody
<thekorn>  /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<thekorn> uhh
<techno_freak> if a bug is said to occur only in feisty and gutsy and not in hardy, what should be the response?
<qense> Isn't gutsy still supported?
<persia> Supported distributions include dapper, feisty, gutsy, and hardy.
<qense> Is HAL restarted when you restart X?
<Hew> uh oh, I can't open any programs all of a sudden. This is the second time this has happened on Intrepid. Does anyone know if there is already a bug report on this, how I can fix it, or any testing I can do since I'm currently in this broken state?
<Hew> hmm strange, it's about 50/50 broken apps. Terminal doesn't work, but g-s-m does :S
<persia> Quite possibly the result of updating some library.  Try logging out and logging in again.
<Hew> persia: aha, gdm is using 100% cpu
<Hew> and I haven't updated anything in a while (not in the last 5h)
<Hew> yea logging out/in will likely fix it. I was wondering if there was any testing I could do while this bug was still present, but luckily g-s-m worked so I've narrowed down the issue :-)
<dholbach> bdrung: does just  bzr break-lock  work?
<bdrung> dholbach: no
<bdrung> dholbach: bzr break-lock runs without output. but bzr push shows the same error
<dholbach> bdrung: can you pastebin the output please?
<bdrung> dholbach: http://pastebin.com/d3e7d8adf
<dholbach> james_w: do you know what to do there? ^
<dholbach> it'd be great if we could have 5-a-day work around that somehow
<Flannel> dholbach: Hey, at GBJ one of my members suggested something for the 5-a-day applet, but we couldn't figure out where to wishlist it, so I'll just mention it here: have the menu icon count down as you do them.
<dholbach> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/five-a-day
<dholbach> also there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/five-a-day/+bug/200432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200432 in five-a-day "five-a-day-applet: Countdown from 5 to 0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> so the idea was brought up already :)
<Flannel> dholbach: did that exist last weekend? ;)
<dholbach> Flannel: it exists for half a year now :)
<Flannel> sometimes the ability of launchpad to hide stuff from people amazes me.
<dholbach> it might be just a five-a-day vs 5-a-day thing
<Flannel> Yeah, but it didn't show up in google either.
<Flannel> Of course, it was at the end of the day, so it could very well be that we were just being obtuse
<dholbach> no problem
<bdrung> dholbach: any solution for the deadlock?
<dholbach> I just asked james_w, because I assumed he might know something
<dholbach> lifeless: do you have an idea what bdrung can do about http://pastebin.com/d3e7d8adf ?
<dholbach> bzr breaklock  doesn't seem to help
<james_w> hey. does "bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://bdrung@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bdrung/5-a-day-data/main/" work
<james_w> ?
<james_w> or is that what you tried?
<james_w> the message is wrong for launchpad
<bdrung> james_w: the command you give me works
<james_w> bdrung: cool, there's a bug open on launchpad to not be so cryptic
 * andres is back (gone 08:45:15)
<dholbach> james_w: do you think it'd make sense to catch that error 768 (or something like that) and call  bzr break-lock <...>  in that case?
<james_w> not really
<james_w> you don't want to break a lock if it's being used
<james_w> you usually see them after crashes, but they are there for a reason
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> so the only thing we could do is make the error message useful
<dholbach> particularly for the applet
<bdrung> and fix the bug with the wrong location
<dholbach> bdrung: that message comes from bzr, I think
<bdrung> james_w said that this bug is known
<dholbach> james_w: or does  "<james_w> bdrung: cool, there's a bug open on launchpad to not be so cryptic"  mean, that it's an LP bug?
<bdrung> james_w: do you have the bug id?
<james_w> yeah, it's an LP bug
<james_w> I think it might be http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Flaunchpad-bazaar%2F%2Bbug%2F141157&ei=DyekSP6XKJLIQfm_oIwB&usg=AFQjCNEWV51WXq-Uvxmltssc6Ib6LbZ7Tw&sig2=X7KexxXXfMnqw3821Bd5lA
<james_w> oops
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/141157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141157 in launchpad-bazaar "Locks acquired via the smart protocol have poor lock info." [Low,In progress]
<james_w> but it doesn't look like the one I remember
<Ampelbein> Hi! I think Bug #241879 should be set to wishlist-importance. Could someone with according rights do this, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241879 in gnome-screensaver "Mouse cursor should be hidden before desktop fades to screensaver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241879
<mvo> when is the next ubuntu-qa meeting ?
<pedro_> mvo: next Wednesday
<pedro_> at 1700 UTC IIRC
<mvo> pedro_: I would like to add a meeting agenda item then, what is the best way of doing that, does ubuntu-qa has its own mailinglist?
<mvo> that is not a ideal time for me :( maybe I need to discuss it via mail
<pedro_> mvo: feel free to add it to -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<pedro_> mvo: ah yes, the mailing list is "ubuntu-qa"
<mvo> excellent, thanks pedro_
<pedro_> mvo: you're welcome
<seb128> mvo: list is fine for those discussion, but maybe an ubuntu-devel topic?
<mvo> seb128: I will become the record spammer^Wposter on that list this month
<tuxmaniac> bug 234510 is related to a package which has been deleted in Intrepid. Should I make the bug Invalid?
<seb128> mvo: ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234510 in yakuake-kde4 "yakuake 2.9.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234510
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> boo
<techno_freak> baa
<tuxmaniac> can someone please mark bug 257165 as High importance. I think it is since it makes firefox crash.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257165 in libflashsupport "libflashsupport causes firefox and epiphany to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257165
<Initial_M> zzup guys
<lilbudda> what bugs are we focusing on today? I would like to test
<tuxmaniac> lilbudda: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080814
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080814 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - this bug was originally opened against casper, but you assigned it to the kernel in December - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/107516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107516 in linux-source-2.6.22 "loading ACPI modules and starting HALd took too long time" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<chrisccoulson> should the casper task be closed on this one?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: yes, as it is really kernel related and not casper
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll mark the casper task as invalid
<chrisccoulson> i'm not familiar with the scope of casper. for example, bug 109957 is filed against casper but requests the addition of LVM support on the live CD. I know this should be set to wishlist, but I'm not sure if casper is the correct package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109957 in casper "Enable LVM on LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109957
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: casper seems appropriate in this case.  I actually think there is a spec about this
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll try and have a look for that in a moment unless someone beats me to it.
<chrisccoulson> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/live-lvm-support
<chrisccoulson> thats the one!
<bdmurray> hmm, I'm not certain that's the one I was thinking of
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> there's another: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/native-lvm-support
<chrisccoulson> i think the blueprints might need cleaning up at some point
<mib_y91rfa> Tell me if this is *a* bug: when I view the tooltip for the gnome power manager applet, it says: "Laptop battery charging (56%)". But when I click on the applet, then go to my "laptop battery" at the top of the menu, it clearly says: "Charge time: 8 minutes". What is up with this inconsistency?
<mib_y91rfa> The tooltip also says that the battery will take 9 hours and 25 minutes until charged.
<mib_y91rfa> So I'm confused here.
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - the two url's i listed are the only ones i can find. there is a more complete blueprint for dmraid support out of the box. I'm not sure if that is the one you were thinking of.
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'm not certain - I'll look around some more
<chrisccoulson> i found some discussion in the ubuntu-devel-discuss archives from january regarding LVM support on the live CD - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-January/002986.html
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: that's the person I was thinking of
<chrisccoulson> it also seems there's another bug report requesting LVM support, but it doesn't have a package (bug 153719)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153719 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10rc install CD doesn't support LVM2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153719
<schakrava> hi. is it possible to convert a bug:235063 into a sync request or should i file a new bug per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<james_w> bug 235063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235063 in 2vcard "mistake in the package description" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235063
<schakrava> requestsync command fails
<james_w> in what way?
<schakrava> i am sure to be using it wrong
<schakrava> requestsync -s 2vcard 0.5-3
<schakrava> 2vcard doesn't appear to exist in 0.5-3, specify -n for a package not in Ubuntu.
<james_w> aha, you want "intrepid" not "0.5-3"
<james_w> however, you can covert the existing bug report
<schakrava> how do i do that?
<james_w> retitle the bug, and change the description as specified in the wiki page
<james_w> the easiest thing is probably to file a new bug with requestsync, and mark the current one duplicate
<schakrava> thanks james_w. but requestsync's exited with socket timeout error
<james_w> ah, I think Debian's madison is down, which prevents requestsync from working
<schakrava> oh.
<james_w> re-using the existing bug is probably best then
<schakrava> i will do it the harder way then. thanks
<bdmurray> Anybody know what OpenGEU is?
<chrisccoulson> it's an ubuntu derivate i think
<chrisccoulson> formally Geubuntu
<chrisccoulson> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home.html
<bdmurray> hmm, that looks neat
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks pretty good. i might try it out later
<ogra> sad that people build whole distros with early bea software though ... E17 is not released
<ogra> *beta
<ogra> (and probably never will)
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else finding the wiki quite slow at the minute?
<ogra> known today ... its being worked on
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> does the same apply to launchpad too? I had lots of difficulties with launchpad yesterday, but it's not so bad today
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - i've confirmed bug 99008 that you asked for more information on. i don't think it needs any extra info, so you (or another member of bugcontrol) can probably now set this one to triaged
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99008 in casper "Check CD for defects: Dialog goes up and down" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99008
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: could you put the iso version you tested with in the description?
<chrisccoulson> it's not the latest intrepid iso actually. it's A2 I think. i can download the latest now and try with that if you like?
<bdmurray> If possible that would be fantastic
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that now
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - I have confirmed bug 99008 now with the latest intrepid daily ISO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99008 in casper "Check CD for defects: Dialog goes up and down" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99008
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: okay, I've triaged it thanks for testing
<joaopinto> I am trying to gdb gnome-terminal which is crashing, the app is exiting and gt is launched on the background, what am I missing ?
<bdmurray> joaopinto: which release are you using? and what generates the crash?
<joaopinto> intrepid, selecting a specific text section
<bdmurray> joaopinto: that fix should be available real soon
<joaopinto> but I am now able to gdb it attaching a running terminal, and I am not being to reproduce the crash now
<joaopinto> oh, I got some updates :P
<joaopinto> did it got fixed ?
<bdmurray> yes, it was a bug in vte I believe
<bdmurray> so look for that update & changelog
<joaopinto> well it's not crashing any longer, I did noticed the vte upgrade
<pedro_> joaopinto: yes that's fixed with libvte9 0.17.2-0ubuntu1
<joaopinto> tks
<joaopinto> Can someone try to reproduce bug 254177 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254177 in schroot "Chroot setup failed: stage=setup-start on Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254177
<joaopinto> I no longer have a clean install, and did play with some of the schroot options. I want to be sure the bug is not related to my changes
<lifeless> bdrung_: do bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://bdrung@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bdrung/5-a-day-data/main/
<lifeless> the url lp's server is telling you is bogus
<jpds> lifeless: He did, james_w suggested it hours ago. :)
<mrooney> emma, Old_Soldier: around?
<emma> Yes sir, what can I do for you?
<mrooney> I was just wondering if you tried your @ubuntu email forward yet and if it was working
<bdrung_> lifeless: like jpds said
<emma> what is @ubuntu email forward?
<chrisccoulson> bug 215245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215245 in yelp "Yelp crashes when trying to open o help topic" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215245
<jpds> emma: Ubuntu members have @ubuntu.com mail address, which are simply forwards to their primary email address on Launchpad.
<emma> mrooney: I am not an ubuntu member :)
<chrisccoulson> i need one of the bug reporters to install the yelp debugging symbols, but there isn't a version of yelp-dbgsym that matches the current version of yelp in hardy-security. any idea who is responsible for this?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, this is/should be done automatically. pitti set this up
<hggdh> it may take a while, though
<lifeless> bdrung_: oh good
<hggdh> alternatively, they can use a .dbg, if one is available
<lifeless> I only saw dholbach's question
<mrooney> emma: oh sorry, I thought you were emmajane :)
<mrooney> my mistake!
<emma> ahha. No I am very different. :)
<mrooney> carry on :]
<chrisccoulson> it's been like this for quite some time now. i keep coming across packages that dont have a new enough -dbgsym package, but i've been sort-of ignoring them as the backtraces i've seen havent needed them. i've got a list of 4 packages in hardy-security at the minute which don't have a -dbgsym package
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately yelp doesnt have a -dbg package:(
<chrisccoulson> the missing packages always seem to be the ones in hardy-security too, which is strange. all the ones in hardy-updates have a -dbgsym package
<Ampelbein> Could someone please have a look at bug #163236? The ipw3945-driver is deprecated and all development has gone to the iwlwifi-project. So I think this bug can be set to "Won't fix"? Can somebody with the correct rights check that out, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163236 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "intel wireless ipw3945 randomly disconnects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163236
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, probably the best is to ping pitti tomorrow, or try with bdmurray now
<bdmurray> I'd say e-mail pitti ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that. thanks!
<hggdh> there you go, chrisccoulson :-)
<chrisccoulson> the list of people 5-a-day'ing seems to have grown quite significantly in the last week or so
<pwnguin> since maybe, august 8th?
<pwnguin> (or whenever the bugjam was)
<chrisccoulson> ah!
<pwnguin> seriously?
<pwnguin> you pay attention to the number of 5-a-day, but that didnt occur to you? :-)
<chrisccoulson> it didn't! i'd forgotten about that;)
<tormod> bdmurray: I see you're attacking ati bugs - great ! :)
<Ampelbein> Could someone please have a look at bug #163236? The ipw3945-driver is deprecated and all development has gone to the iwlwifi-project. So I think this bug can be set to "Won't fix"? Can somebody with the correct rights check that out, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163236 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "intel wireless ipw3945 randomly disconnects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163236
<bdmurray> tormod: yep, bryce and I talked about it so off I go
<hggdh> Ampelbein, Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy is a LTS
<hggdh> (Long term Support)
<hggdh> so I would expect bugs in it to be fixed
<bdmurray> 2.6.22 is gutsy
<hggdh> one of the last comments is about hardy
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-15
<hggdh> anyways, gutsy is still supported, right?
<Ampelbein> the commenter about hardy has the same problem but with a different driver, the ipw3945 does not support the wireless-4965 afaics.
<hggdh> no... the last commenter is running iwl
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> bdmurray, is gutsy still supported?
<bdmurray> yes, feisty and gutsy are
<hggdh> is there any chance of this bug being fixed, or should we go Ampelbein's suggestion?
<bdmurray> I'd check with the kernel expert ogasawara!
<hggdh> thanks ;-) Ampelbein, let's wait for a word form the masters, if you do not mind
<tormod> Ampelbein: I don't think duplicates should be changed to invalid (e.g. 135025)
<bdmurray> hggdh: btw what was the reasoning for needs-packaging becoming a work flow bug?
<Ampelbein> hggdh: fine for me.
<hggdh> an exchange between Hobbsee and myself; to my understanding, this is something that only the packagers can decide
 * ogasawara looks at bug 163236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163236 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "intel wireless ipw3945 randomly disconnects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163236
<bdmurray> can decide what?  Its easy to determine if something is or isn't packaged.
<hggdh> (although I hate this process, goes completely outside bug practices)
<hggdh> it is a needs-packaging, not a question if it is already packaged or not
<bdmurray> I've had to invalidate some needs-packaging bugs that were already packaged.
<hggdh> bdmurray, we really should go back and formalise this process
<Ampelbein> tormod: ok, i'll just add the duplicate-mark then. thanks for the info.
<bdmurray> hggdh: For needs-packaging bugs?
<hggdh> for the workflow bugs
<hggdh> put them (somehow) into normal flow
<hggdh> if at all possible
<hggdh> but -- if needs-packaging are to be dealt by triagers, then I apologise
<Ampelbein> tormod: and please excuse if i make any mistakes, just started with helping on launchpad.
<bdmurray> Well, I think there is some that triagers can do with needs-packaging bugs but if there are enough developers to handle those ....
<ogasawara> Ampelbein, hggdh:  so basically what I'd recommend for bug 163236 is that the last commenter saying they have issues with 4965 needs to open a new report as this report is about ipw3945 and eventually iwl3945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163236 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "intel wireless ipw3945 randomly disconnects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163236
<tormod> Ampelbein: no problem. thanks for helping out! better do small mistakes than doing nothing :)
<hggdh> ogasawara, and what should be done with the ipw one? Close?
<ogasawara> Ampelbein, hggdh:  it does seem that the newer iwl3945 in hardy does resolve the issue.  It's unlikely a SRU will be done to fir the ipw driver for Gutsy, so I'd make it a won't fix for Gutsy
<bdmurray> Duplicates being Invalid or not is somewhat pedantic
<Ampelbein> ogasawara: thanks for having a look. i'll leave a comment for the last commenter with the 4965.
<ogasawara> Ampelbein, hggdh:  I can clean up the bug if you like
<tormod> bdmurray: it's for the case the duplicate turns out wrong, then the bug should be back where it was.
<Ampelbein> ogasawara: that would be fine.
<Ampelbein> ogasawara: thank you.
<hggdh> ogasawara, no problem for me, I was just trying to help Ampelbein
<ogasawara> Ampelbein, hggdh:  no problem, thanks for helping with the triage
<bdmurray> tormod: Okay, I can see that arguement as it would take one less step - you wouldn't have to Unmark and re-open
<tormod> bdmurray: and reopen to the right status
<tormod> (and not everybody can take it back to "triaged" for instance)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: although, wrt needs-packaging, all the triagers can (and possibly should) do is set the bug to wishlist, and ensure it has the needs-packaging tag.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: that's all anyone can do, until someone decides to put in the effort to package it.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: and to check they're not in the archive already, etc.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, good. We can, then, take it out of the forbidden realm, and document the procedure
<hggdh> do you want to edit the wiki, ar should we do it?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: you can :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> bdmurray, should I?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: it would also be helpful to check if it's in debian, and write a comment on the bug if it is
<Hobbsee> yes, you probably should :)
<bdmurray> perhaps mentioning rmadison as a tool to check debian
<bdmurray> What about setting the bug to Confirmed if it doesn't exist?  That still leaves Triaged as a possible next step if necessary for developers.
<hggdh> k. so, let's recap: if needs-packaging: (1) check if already packaged; if not, then (2) check if in Debian (use rmadison); if it exists there (same version), set it to confirmed
<Hobbsee> and add the tag if it's not there :)
<bdmurray> if it does not exist there set to confirmed and wishlist
<hggdh> (3) add the tag "needs-packaging"; set the bug to wishlist
<bdmurray> if it did exist in debian it'd be a sync request right?
<hggdh> huh
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> so (2) if in Debian (same version), update description to "Please sync <package>"
<hggdh> OK, let me try it
<bdmurray> LaserJock: hggdh is writing up some documentation regarding how to triage them
<LaserJock> well, I'm not quite sure what the triagers want to do with them
<bdmurray> Well, we thought we could help out if that's alright
<bdmurray> My e-mail had my thoughts
<LaserJock> that is cool
<LaserJock> but one of the important things about triaging needs-packaging is licensing compatibility checks
<hggdh> LaserJock, what we would like to do is to help. If, on the other hand, you would rather not have us touch them, that's OK also
<bdmurray> My thought was Confirmed would mean is not packaged and Triaged would mean meets licensing compat issues
<LaserJock> well, personally I'd love everybody to work on them together, not separation between triagers and packagers :-)
<LaserJock> bdmurray: yeah, I'm trying to scare up some documentation on that
<hggdh> amem, LaserJock, amem
<LaserJock> so if triagers feel comfortable with going to Confirmed then that's cool
<hggdh> perhaps it would be better to link to a different wiki page on this. I had thought about licencing, but was unsure on how to proceed there
<bdmurray> Licensing documentation would be neat because its a mystery to me
<LaserJock> the Importance is something but it's really not necessary at this point
<LaserJock> since *everything* needs-packaging is Wishlist it's rather pointless as an Importance
<hggdh> do we still have packages.ubuntu.com?
<LaserJock> yep
<bdmurray> I personally use apt-cache search
<LaserJock> depends on what you need ;-)
<LaserJock> rmadison is also wonderful as it catches all releases
<LaserJock> but a lot of the time package names aren't trivial to find
<LaserJock> however, one thing I think maybe should be discussed before launching into a documentation blitz
<LaserJock> is triaging needs-packaging worth the effort?
<bdmurray> as they get mixed in with the bugs w/o a package yes
<LaserJock> well ...
<LaserJock> perhaps it's fixing the wrong problem, as we've discussed before the bugs w/o a package thing is a mess for several reasons
<bdmurray> okay, but that isn't fixable today
<bdmurray> documenting what to do with the bugs w/o a package mess is
<LaserJock> neither is spending valuable man-hours on triaging somewhat pointless bugs
<hggdh> LaserJock, I would really have all bugs with S.O.P.s so that triagers would be able to know what to do (or *not* to do)
<LaserJock> hggdh: that's indeed a good goal
<yuriy> SOPs?
<LaserJock> not a panacea, but a good goal for sure
<hggdh> Standard Operating Procedures
<hggdh> there is no panacea... but at least there might be documentation
<LaserJock> I don't particularly like the "Special types of bugs" heading there
<LaserJock> there are all kinds of special bugs, that's just a list of workflow bugs
<hggdh> if there are other, we should list them also
<LaserJock> well, Xorg bugs, kernel bugs, etc.
<Hobbsee> bug 159304
<ubottu> Bug 159304 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159304 is private
<LaserJock> there are special groupings of bugs that are treated differently than a generic bug
<LaserJock> hggdh: are you wanting documentation on triaging these bugs specifically, or about them in general?
<LaserJock> there are a few that people doing general triage just shouldn't touch
<LaserJock> there are other that triage can be done on in general, even though they're workflow bugs
<hggdh> in general. I would like to have all special cases documented, so that new triagers (and old ones, for that matter) could have a reference to go
<LaserJock> or developers ...
<hggdh> and, in special, those that are verbotten for gtriagers
<LaserJock> many of us don't know the SOP for them either
<hggdh> LaserJock, this is the crux -- we should be able to know what to do, whoever we are (triagers, developers, packagers, etc)
<LaserJock> well, as I look at the list
<LaserJock> I honestly don't see a lot to do
<LaserJock> needs-packaging is the only one there that I can see any "work" for people to do
<hggdh> what I would not want is a new triager being blasted because of lack of docs
<LaserJock> the others are I think all covered in developer documentation
<hggdh> LaserJock, that is already good -- so we can just add in the needs-packaging one
<hggdh> and maintain the "there be dragons" for the others
<LaserJock> well, it shouldn't be "there be dragons", but rather, "oh, nothing to do here"
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> eppuir si muove
<LaserJock> we aren't trying to blast triagers
<LaserJock> we just want them to know they're wasting their time and creating noise when they're trying to triage these things
<hggdh> I know. But ut has happened
<LaserJock> and occasionally it's caused problems in processes that depend explicitly on Statuses
<hggdh> this is another reason for having them documented
<LaserJock> well, they are documented
<LaserJock> just not in the bug squad/triager documentation
<LaserJock> well, I can't find any policy we have on needs-packaging other than open one if you want a package or are going to packaging something and close one when you upload to NEW
<LaserJock> so I guess we can make one up :-)
<bdmurray> There is that template too right?
<LaserJock> yeah, there is a template
<bdmurray> so if the report is very incomplete we could use that in a response
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/ExamplePackageRequest
<LaserJock> well, I guess
<LaserJock> honestly I don't know how much it's really used
<LaserJock> it's predecessor, the wiki page, was mostly something to point people at who were bugging MOTU about packaging something
<LaserJock> it's not terribly useful as a working list
<LaserJock> and we haven't as of yet, actually tied it to any real packages
<LaserJock> that's done on REVU
<LaserJock> hence why I'm a tad hesitant about people spending time triaging it
<bdmurray> I don't think it is something useful to do in and of itself but when looking at bugs w/o a package it is useful to remove those for the list
<bdmurray> s/for/from/
<LaserJock> right, but how is it really going to do that?
<bdmurray> by them not having a status of new or importance of undecided
<hggdh> well, if it has no package, then it is a tad more difficult indeed...
<bdmurray> that is the standard no package query
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> well, it's a lot of bugs to go through, but it would do the trick I suppose
<bdmurray> I think you are missing what I am trying to say, lets say you are going through the list at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<bdmurray> and you find a needs-packaging bug, you already have the tab open so why not do the right thing
<hggdh> firs try set. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage, and comments are appreciated
<LaserJock> bdmurray: right, that does make sense
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I just want to get it right the first time
<LaserJock> I really don't think we should have bugs without packages
<bdmurray> hggdh: rmadison -u debian <package>
<hggdh> dammit
<LaserJock> but for now definitely a good pragmatic approach is helpful
<hggdh> fixing
<dupondje> plz check: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/247027 fixxed the bug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247027 in dmraid "initramfs prompts because of dmraid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LaserJock> hggdh: I wouldn't turn them into sync bugs if they are in Debian
<LaserJock> I would invalidate them
<hggdh> OK, will do. This was proposed earlier
<bdmurray> hggdh: it's dinner etc here I'll review more later.  thanks for writing it up
<hggdh> bdmurray, np. Thanks for bearing with me
<LaserJock> there are semi-automatic tools for syncing in new packages from Debian
<LaserJock> and for the rest it's probably better to approach it from the developer end, IMO
<hggdh> LaserJock, done. thank you.
<LaserJock> hggdh: what is the "for the same version" part saying?
<LaserJock> in the first bullet
<hggdh> LaserJock, let me get there
<hggdh> ah, OK. This can probably go out. This was written when we would be considering syncs. I will take it out
<LaserJock> while you're there
<hggdh> yes?
<LaserJock> I think you can shorten the rmadison bits by just giving the rmadison command
<LaserJock> so, (see http://packages.ubuntu.com, or use run {{{rmadison <package>}}})
<LaserJock> s/use//
<hggdh> doing it
<LaserJock> and you can shorten the example link by [UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/ExamplePackageRequest| Example Request] I think
 * LaserJock gets out his whip, faster hggdh faster!
<LaserJock> ;-)
<hggdh> ouch
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> except the shortening
<hggdh> getting it now
<hggdh> redone
<hggdh> well, saving... sort of slow, the wiki
<LaserJock> darn, I told you wrong
 * LaserJock tries to remember the right synatx
<hggdh> and I just copied :-(
<LaserJock> oh, probably needs [[ and ]]
<hggdh> yes, double. Getting it right
<LaserJock> course I could just fix it myself rather than torture you with it ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> saving
<LaserJock> awesome
<hggdh> LaserJock, thank you. I hope you understand why I am getting this documented
<LaserJock> alright, I need to head home but I'll try to have another look at it tonight. I might have a couple thoughts on some readability/usability improvements ;-)
<LaserJock> sure
<hggdh> most certainly... this was written in a hurry, and can most probably get better
<LaserJock> it's usually pretty hard to over-document these kinds of thing
<LaserJock> bbl
<hggdh> dupondje, the correct status is not fix committed yet
<dupondje> In Progress ?
<hggdh> could you run a diff and add in the diff as a patch
<hggdh> although this seems to have worked, I would still like a developer to validate it.  first question I would ask is "why 30 seconds?"
<hggdh> why not 10, or 27, or 42?
<hggdh> fix committed means the package is already corrected, but not yet available
<hggdh> which is not the case -- the patch will still need to be reviewed, and added in
<hggdh> the correct status would be either Confirmed or Triaged
<dupondje> Ubuntu 8.04 uses that line ... seems like its gone in 8.10
<dupondje> no id why
<dupondje> with the line it works perfect again ...
<dupondje> anyway, nite
<hggdh> dupondje, merci beacoup
<kinema> Do bugs filled against a Universe package automatically get forwarded to the Debian BTS?
<Hobbsee> no
<kinema> So shouldn't I file bugs against such bugs in the Debian BTS?
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> as in, filing bugs saying that these other bugs are filed wrong, or that they're getting filed at all?
<kinema> Aren't packages in Universe just Debian packages?
<kinema> Are they even modified by Ubuntu devs?
<Hobbsee> some of them are.
<Hobbsee> most aren't.
<Hobbsee> however, it may be that the bugs don't occur with the debian packages
<kinema> The package in questing shows: "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers"
<Hobbsee> and you should check for that, before filing anything in debian
<kinema> My bug is simple. I just wish that the calendarserver package mentioned in it's description that it is in fact the "Darwin Calendar Sever" and that it's a CalDAV server.
<RAOF> You almost certainly need some form of testing on a Debian system before you can reasonably submit a bug to Debian.
<RAOF> Right.  That sort of bug would be one of the exceptions :)
<kinema> The problem is that I was looking to see if the DCS was packaged so I searched for "darwin calender" and found nothing. I then searched for caldav looking for another caldav server but the calenderserver package wasn't listed as nowhere does it mention that it supports caldav (it's primary purpose).
<RAOF> "Apple's Calendarserver is a standalone caldav server with: "
<RAOF> That's the first line of the long description, at least in Intrepid.
<kinema> Does "aptitude search" not search descriptions?
<RAOF> Not the long description, IIRC.
<kinema> Isn't there a keywords section or something in deb files?
<RAOF> There's tag support that's recently landed.
<RAOF> Synaptic certainly searches the long description.
<kinema> I'm running on a headless sever with no X.
<RAOF> There's probably an aptitude switch to search on long-description.
<Hew> Can someone help me triage bug 120199? This guy refuses to answer my questions (test with Hardy), but seems to enjoy ranting instead.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120199 in ntp "ntp daemon not reconfigured by /etc/network" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120199
 * Hobbsee tries not to think bad thoughts
<Hobbsee> hm, not who i suspected.
<Hew> They refuse to test on Hardy, even though I've provided evidence that the program has changed..
<dholbach> good morning
<Hew> good afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi Hew
<nellery> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> heya nellery :)
<LaserJock> Hew: well, honestly I see the guys point. It'd be worth somebody investigating at least
<LaserJock> I don't know that it's reasonable to close people's bug just because they don't want to change OS versions to test
<Hew> LaserJock: It was left in an incomplete state for a month, what else can we do? I've asked him to test using Hardy, and I've looked and the files he's talking about aren't there anymore, but he still refuses to test.
<Hew> LaserJock: I don't even know what release he reported the bug against (I assume Feisty)
<LaserJock> well, somebody needs to find out if ntpd works (with respect to his bug) properly in Intrepid
<LaserJock> it seems to have enough information to investigate, not sure why it'd be Incomplete
<Hew> LaserJock: Exactly, that's why I've asked the reporter to check. He hasn't refused to test, he just keeps ranting about how he knows the problem still exists.
<Hew> LaserJock: It's incomplete because I asked a question (Does the issue exist in the latest release) and he hasn't answered.
<LaserJock> Hew: actually he said that we don't know that it *does* still exist and that fact that we don't have those files indicates that it might be worse
<Hew> LaserJock: I suspect the files have been moved and redone in a different area
<LaserJock> rather, we don't know that it *doesn't* exist
<LaserJock> Hew: me too, but somebody needs to test to make sure
<LaserJock> right?
<Hew> LaserJock: Who? The bug reporter is the person most familiar with this issue.
<Hew> LaserJock: you are exactly right
<LaserJock> somebody running ntpd on Intrepid
<LaserJock> I can't blame the guy for not wanting to upgrade just to do other people's work for them (from his perspective)
<LaserJock> he's being fairly aggressive, but many of his points seem fairly valid to me at least
<Hew> LaserJock: He may even be on Hardy right now, I have no idea because he won't tell me.
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but it's not, IMO, the bug reporters obligation to do release testing
<LaserJock> it's nice when they do for sure
<LaserJock> but we're the ones investigating/fixing the bugs
<LaserJock> Hew: I can understand your frustration for sure, but I tend to think the ball's in our court to figure out if it's affecting Intrepid.
<Hew> LaserJock: I'm still not really sure what the problem is, the bug description mostly consists of "fix these files" (which no longer exist). I don't have a laptop and I only have one network here, so I don't know how to test the issue myself.
<LaserJock> Hew: you likely can't
<Hew> LaserJock: I reckon I'm just going to leave that bug alone now, it's too hard to triage..
<LaserJock> well, maybe not too hard to triage
<LaserJock> in the sense that there's information, you've worked hard to get as much as you can
<LaserJock> what needs to be tested, as far as I can tell, is if you hibernate and then resume, what happens to ntpd? does it get respawned or not
<tuxmaniac> heya gang
<dholbach> does anybody of you use the "global-august-08-lima" tag in 5-a-day still? :)
<dholbach> ah, it was nxvl, he turned it off now - all is good
<thekorn> hi "master-of-bugs-jams" dholbach
 * dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> how's it going?
 * thekorn hugs dholbach 
<thekorn> good, I'm happy that dvb-t is working for me, so I'm able to follow the olympics
<dholbach> ahh nice :)
<dholbach> bdrung: just looked at your branch - I like your changes, it adds much more clarity to the code
<dholbach> bdrung: what do you think about moving the parsing logic to fiveaday/parser.py again and pass a dict or an object? that way the 5-a-day tool itself is smaller again and we don't need to change the function calls every time we drop or add a new option
<bdrung> dholbach: thx. it was 50 % a copy paste work :)
<bdrung> dholbach: good idea
<dholbach> bdrung: excellent - I'm happy to review it again or help out if you get stuck
<dholbach> I will look into using   bzr lp-login   instead of the .5-a-day file later
 * dholbach rushes off for some shopping - bbl
<bdrung> dholbach: done
<bdrung> now using dicts and sets
<dholbach> bdrung: nice - will check it out in a bit
<bdrung> dholbach: i have set COMMAND_LINE_SYNTAX_ERROR = 2 for return value. is 2 ok or which number do you prefer?
<dholbach> 2 is fine with me, AFAIK it should not affect the 5-a-day applet
<bdrung> dholbach: using tabs or spaces?
 * bdrung prefers tabs.
<dholbach> bdrung: spaces - try running the .py files with   python -tt  to find out if there are mixed spaces/tabs
<dholbach> we don't adhere strictly to pep8, but try to get close to it: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/
<bdrung> dholbach: pushed changes
<dholbach> bdrung: looks good on a first glance - will check it more thoroughly in a bit (getting lunch first)
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<cacf3b2074> hi
<cacf3b2074> all players hang when I switch away from the VT they use. Against what package should I report it?
<persia> cacf3b2074: Could you define "player"?
<cacf3b2074> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/258158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258158 in xorg "mplayer vlc kaffeine all players hang/pause when I switch away from the VT they use (to other desktop or terminal)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> LimCore: Ah.  No idea then: it may be you've put it in the right place.
<chrisccoulson> cacf3b2074 - It would be really beneficial for you to attach your ~/.xsession-errors file to your bug report after you trigger this event (don't log out and back in again though before attaching it, else it will not contain anything useful)
<limcore_work> chrisccoulson: ok. Im also doing strace/dbg
<chrisccoulson> thaI'd have a look in your ~/.xsession-errors file first. it might tell you something important and avoid having to go through the process of strace, which can generate a lot of data
<chrisccoulson> that'd should equal i would
<chrisccoulson> d'oh!
<limcore_work> are there some GUI tools to better analyze strace, gdb etc?
<hggdh> limcore_work, for gdb you have ddd
<dholbach> bdrung_: your patch looks very good, I'll play with it some more before I upload it to PPA, but I'll merge it now
<chrisccoulson> i've noticed some triagers recently adding a 'patch' tag to some bug reports that have patches attached. is this standard practise, and should this be documented in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags?
<bdrung_> dholbach: e.g. you can use 5-a-day 4234 -au 242 --htlm 234
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: no, it isn't - LP knows itself if an attachment is a patch or not, thus you can search for bugs with attached patches
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: it's part of the tag wild growth in Ubuntu bugs
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks for that. i know a lot of people just add random tags to new bug reports they create. i sometimes remove these if i triage them and add the standard tags from the wiki page
<dholbach> thanks a lot for that!
<dholbach> bdrung_: pushed the changes and added you to the changelog entry
<dholbach> bdrung_: on Monday, I'll look into bug 255340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255340 in five-a-day "Add  bzr launchpad-login  to part of the process" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255340
<dholbach> bdrung_: afterwards we can do an upload of the package :)
<dholbach> bdrung_: thanks again for your great work on this
<dholbach> the world is a better place again
<bdrung_> dholbach: no problem. this was a low hanging fruit and python is a nice toy.
<dholbach> it's more than a toy, but it's definitely fun :)
<bdrung_> but for big programm i miss the compiler for type checking etc.
<bdrung_> dholbach: if you have some time, could you have a look into htmlvalidator in my https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive (except the missing license it should be ok)
<dholbach> I'm about to call it a day now
<dholbach> (been up since 6:00)
<bdrung> tip: do not stand up so early :D
<dholbach> but if you submit it to the sponsoring queue and nobody deals with it until Monday, I'll pick it up right there
<chrisccoulson> talking about the ever growing list of tags in LP again - the 'Tags' box appears under the 'Summary' box when you report a new bug in Launchpad, so it is very accessible to any bug reporter but with has explanation of what the tags are actually for, and which tags are appropriate. IMO, this just encourages people to add anything they want in that box, which is probably why we have a long list of tags
<dholbach> have a great weekend everybody
<bdrung> dholbach: you too
<dholbach> thanks :)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: tags are being discussed for launchpad 3.0 changes
<chrisccoulson> thanks, that was going to be my next question actually
<bdmurray> There's also a greasemonkey script to make tags a bit more interesting
<chrisccoulson> this one? http://www.bryceharrington.org/drupal/node/25
<bdmurray> nope
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/annotate/41?file_id=lp_hide_tags.user.js-20080721195143-hbctm6414a1dt69y-1
<chrisccoulson> thanks for that. i might have a look at that later
<bdmurray> It helps by paring down the long list of tags you mentioned
<chrisccoulson> that could be quite useful
<bullgard4> htop prints: "Uptime: 2397 days(!)". How does such an error develop? This Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer has been booted last time about 6 days ago.  http://paste.debian.net/14847 Is it right to report this error in Launchpad?
<hggdh> bullgard4, yes. Add in your Ubuntu and htop's version, and also the output of 'uptime'
<bullgard4> hggdh: I will do so. Thank you for advising.
<hggdh> bullgard4, you are welcome. Thank you for helping
<nellery> morning
<bdmurray> hello
<limcore_work> hi
<Initial_M> hi there
<Initial_M> anybody here who knows if there's effects/animations for file transfer on ubuntu somewhat like windows
<bullgard4> Initial_M: Please read the topic:  User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu.
<hggdh> Bug 252287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252287 in wesnoth "Please sync wesnoth 1:1.4.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252287
<emgent> evening
<askand> Anyone got some tips on where I can get info on the problem in bug 249833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249833 in nautilus-cd-burner "Error writing to disc - There was an error writing to the disc:Unhandled error, aborting" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249833
<askand> What logs to check?
<chrisccoulson> i'd have a look in ~/.xsession-errors first
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-16
<draeath> What does one do if a report regarding a package dependency (suggest/recommend specifically) has not been answered for at least 20 days?
<draeath> (Bug 251367) It's no big deal for me, but it's a workaround for 22007, yet it currently requires using Equivs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251367 in ubuntustudio-screensaver "ubuntustudio-screensaver not satisfied by xscreensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251367
<Hew> What GPG key is used for the ddebs repo, and should this info be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<LaserJock> hmm, I would've thought it'd be the same key as archive.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> does it give authentication warnings?
<wgrant> I hope not... that would mean that rookery had the archive key.
<wgrant> Which is very, very bad.
<persia> It is a different key.
<LaserJock> ok, fine, I stand corrected ;-)
<persia> Hmm.  There was once a useful wiki page that said what key to import, but I'm not currently finding it.
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think it'd get used all that much
<persia> Why not?  I don't see how it's any more safe installing untrusted debsym packages than untrusted packages of other types.
<persia> s/debsym/dbgsym/
<wgrant> persia: dbgsyms aren't executable, are they?
<wgrant> Although.
<wgrant> Hm.
<LaserJock> right, but you don't often install many debug packages
<wgrant> I guess postinsts and the like can kill you.
<persia> wgrant: Also, do you know they aren't executable?  Imagine what could go in one.
<LaserJock> well, I personally don't care, but I guess some people would so it's nice to have the key around
<persia> LaserJock: Dangerous not to care: DNS is not reliable, nor is IP.  TCP only guarantees that the received data matches the sent data.  You need to check it sometime if you want to get the right thing.
<persia> (this has nothing to do with recent vulnerabilities: it's inherent in the architecture of the internet)
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but debug packages are the least of my worries
<LaserJock> I install a few a year probably
<LaserJock> I use PPAs all the time
<persia> Right.  You're already lost then :)
<wgrant> I do hope they get on with fixing that.
<wgrant> Although maybe one severe vulnerability per year is their limit
<persia> I'm not sure there is a good solution to that.  I guess signing everything with a PPA key at least guarantees the data in transit, but anything can end up in a PPA.
<wgrant> Per-archive keys are needed, but that's a lot of extra keys floating around.
<persia> Indeed, and if those keys are attached to the email addresses of those who own the archive, it gets extra-messy.
<wgrant> No, it gets wrong and whoever decided that gets yelled at.
<persia> Well, yes, but as the keyservers don't allow deletion of any data, it is both wrong and exceedingly messy.
<wgrant> I do hope they ask knowledgable people first.
<ppp> Ping RAOF - quck message?
<LaserJock> wgrant: have you read the LP bug on that?
<wgrant> LaserJock: I'm subscribed, and I think I'm up to date.
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> seems like colin was shooting for a two-key solution
<LaserJock> I don't get the details though
<wgrant> Wasn't it individual archive keys with a key-encrypting key?
<persia> Which bug is this?  And should this discussion be on #launchpad?
<wgrant> Perhaps so.
<LaserJock> persia: perhaps but I'm not sure it matters ...
<wgrant> Bug #125103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
<persia> LaserJock: I think it does: it means that people interesting in LP see the discussion, and people interested in working with Ubuntu Bugs don't have lots of off-topic traffic.
<LaserJock> lol, people work on bugs in here?! ;-)
<persia> Yes, indeed.  People work on bugs in here.  That's the reason for the channel.
<RAOF> ppp: Almost everything will be using playbin at this point; it's a Banshee 1.4 goal to use playbin2, IIRC.
<ppp> RAOF - thanks - Gnome devs arent fixing playbin bugs they want to port Totem to playbin2 in this cycle :( :(
<RAOF> ppp: You mean that the Totem devs won't be fixing stuff that'll be fixed in a move to playbin2, or that gstreamer devs aren't going to be fixing playbin bugs?
<ppp> RAOF; Gnome Totem Dev said in July "I'm hoping to port totem over to playbin2 in this release cycle, so not sure
<ppp> it's worth spending time figuring out why this doesn't work right or how to
<ppp> hack around it. We've lived with it for so long we'll manage another month."
<ppp> No news since
<RAOF> ppp: That's seems a perfectly fine response to me; there's no point in fixing bugs in code that'll be cut soon.
<ppp> Seems to me he's running out of time / is out of time (??) to get this changed for the current gnome cycle
<RAOF> Possibly.
<ppp> Yeah, so where is the commitment to quality? Needless to say mplayer just works with this functionality
<RAOF> If he hasn't finished the playbin2 port he wouldn't have time to fix it anyway.
<ppp> Ubuntu is seriously broken when it comes to media playback through gstreamer / totem :( Oh well, I guess I'll just keep reporting bugs and doing my bit
<mrooney> ppp: don't forget it's open source; patches welcome :)
<RAOF> We don't have anywhere near enough developers to _write_ the code; that's not our job :).
<RAOF> Yeah; feel free to patch it (hopefully it's not _too_ hard).
<mrooney> RAOF: interestingly enough though one problem we do have I think, is a shortage of people reviewing patches from non-devs
<RAOF> mrooney: Yeah; most of them should probably be pushed upstream.
<mrooney> there are numerous bug reports that have been open for awhile and have also had a patch for awhile, without comment :[
<persia> mrooney: That's part of the overall shortage of devs:  Take a look at harvest for an example of all the stuff we know could be fixed that hasn't been done yet.
<ppp> I understand mate - its upstream and Im working with Gnome and gstreamer now to report upstream bugs and discuss.
<mrooney> persia: harvest? (hi!)
<LaserJock> harvest makes me cry :(
<LaserJock> mrooney: http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/
<persia> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/sourcepackages.html note that there are many other automated lists of work needing to be done that aren't on there yet.
<persia> (automated lintian checks, RCbugs, conflictchecker, NBS, etc.)
<ppp> Ping RAOF : Is there a way to tell Totem to only playback the first few frames of footage so I can see the elements being used by gstreamer without spamming up the console? Im currently using GST_DEBUG=3 totem /link/to/test
<RAOF> ppp: Not that I know of, no.  You could just create a tiny (one frame) file, though.
<ppp> Yeah I was thinking about transcoding my test suite for that - I ll get onto it, thanks
<ppp> How do I link a bug I reported to the upstream bug Ive now found?
<RAOF> ppp: The "also affects" link.
<ppp> Thanks mate, updated
<snadge> with latest proposed updates.. just got a new nvidia driver, kernel update 21
<snadge> the search bar in firefox has stopped working.. like you can type in it, but cant press enter or click the search magnifying glass
<persia> snadge: Is this before or after reboot from the new kernel?
<snadge> after reboot
<snadge> just wondering if anyone else can reproduce this
<limcore_box2> hello
<limcore_box2> against what package should I report a system wide bug in konfiguration or ubuntu's approach to given topic?
<snadge> nobody? :(
<wgrant> snadge: That sounds like a Firefox upgrade that you haven't restarted aftr.
<wgrant> That's a normal symptom for that situation.
<tuxmaniac> heya warp10
<warp10> hi tuxmaniac!
<snadge> ack my browsers keep crashing
<snadge> how do i back out the latest nvidia update from proposed?
<snadge> fuck i cant use by browser for long enough to figure out how to do it :p
<snadge> figured it out.. can do it with synaptic, thanks guys :P
<snadge> ok, i've managed to stop my browser from repeatedly crashing.. i _think_ by booting back into -20-rt, from the updates -21-rt
<snadge> but firefox 3 keeps telling me its been updated and needing to restart.. and the google search bar doesnt work in it
<snadge> never mind.. im a wanker, i ran out of disk space
<snadge> would be nice if there was a panel notification for that ;)
<persia> There used to be a notification of low disk space, but lots of people complained that it was distracting, and made assumptions about how the disk was organised.
<persia> The trick is finding a way to provide the notification without being annoying, and I don't think that has been figured out yet.
<persia> If everyone has a 300GB drive, it's easy, but when some people have 2GB and some people have 5TB, it's harder.
<snadge> well in my case i had nothing left
<snadge> so i dont think its too much to ask to say "there is NOTHING left"
<snadge> because that actually causes the system to become unstable
<snadge> things start behaving in strange ways
<snadge> here i was blaming the recent updates.. since thats what i was doing at the time it started to become unstable, when the reality is, those updates consumed the last of the available space ;)
<snadge> i think having only a few megabytes left is definitely a problem
<snadge> anything greater than that is arguably annoying
<snadge> you can use nagios and other ways of alerting you for that.. this is more of a critical system thing
<snadge> might prevent a few false bug reports too
<persia> snadge: Hmm.  That makes sense.  I'd suggest a mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com to discuss the problem, as I have no idea against which package to file a bug, and I know that similar functionality was previously available (I've not run out of disk space in a while).
<snadge> its amusing when you type df.. thinking i wonder.. then see the 0 on your root
<snadge> yeah, thats definitely a problem that i should know about without having to actively investigate.. hehe
<snadge> kind of interesting that the google search bar stops working, and doesnt produce an error
<seisen> I have a question about this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253785 in ubuntu "Apps can't sync with Rockbox" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seisen> it sounds to me that Rockbox is the problem not the music players themselves, am I correct in thinking that?
<persia> seisen: It's one of those awkward things.  The interface isn't working, but it's not clear which side should be fixed.
<persia> It's really a matter of who gets to it first, as much as anything else.
<persia> If you have the hardware, and can confirm, it could be set to "Confirmed".  I'm fairly certain it's "Wishlist" though.
<persia> (It would be a different matter if one could install Ubuntu on the iPod and it didn't sync : that's probably "Low")
<seisen> ya I don't  have an Ipod so I can't really test it
<persia> seisen: Yeah.  Neither I.  Better to leave for someone who can test.
<seisen> I figured it was a Rockbox problem because the original Ipod firmware works just fine
<mrooney> okay, I am moving today so if anyone is interested in hosting EeeBotu in #ubuntu-bugs-announce while I transition (it should be back up 6 hours or so at the latest), feel free, the code is on the wiki page in the topic of channel!
<hggdh_> all -- I am running Eeebotu meanwhile. Please ping me (and wait patiently, I may be out walking the dogs, or whatever) if something happens.
<bdmurray> hggdh: that's run out of his home?
<persia> It currently runs of his workstation, as the Eee isn't doing very well.  It used to run off an Eee in the corner.
<bdmurray> hmm
<persia> You've a more reliable host for it?
<bdmurray> persia: I'm looking at bug 105498.  rmadison shows that as being available but I can't find it via apt-cache search.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105498 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] robocode" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105498
<bdmurray> persia: I'd think some server would be a better idea.
<persia> bdmurray: If you look at the rmadison output, you'll notice that it lists "source" but not "all", so it probably FTBFS.  Contrast with rmadison update-manager
<persia> (and also, I'm *really* excited about that, as I like that game, but could never figure out a good way to package it)
<persia> bdmurray: Just requires someone to put up a server somewhere.
<persia> Anyone have a server on which EeeBotu may live?  Ideally it would auto-pull from bzr on a scheduled basis to run any updates in the code.
<persia> (mind you, it would be best to chat with mrooney if you have such a server)
<tuxmaniac> wiki is readonly again? any maintanence?
<bdmurray> persia: okay, I found it ftbfs on i386
<persia> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16375896/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.robocode_1.6.0%7Ebeta2-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :)
<hggdh> bdmurray, if you mean eeebotu, I guess so. It is also being run, right now, from my home
<persia> Looks like something funny with the last upload, which was supposed to fix the FTBFS without internet connection issue.
<persia> http://packages.qa.debian.org/r/robocode/news/20080808T220205Z.html
<bdmurray> persia: technically speaking it is packaged though right?
<persia> Yes, the needs-packaging bug should be Fix Released.  It now shows up on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ , and so that may turn into a bug for a fix.
<Hobbsee> persia: what is eeebotu?
<persia> Hobbsee: http://www.reduz.com.ar/cheesetronic/index.php
<persia> Err..
<Hobbsee> errr...
<Hobbsee> that link doesn't work
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/EeeBotu
<persia> No, and it's the wrong link to boot.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<qense> james_w: Is there any documentation for wadllib? I think about porting it to PHP, since I need it there. However, that's hard to do if you don't understand the way it works.
<ma10> Can someone please take a look at Bug 254034? It's bad, it's a regression and the patch is trivial.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254034 in linux-restricted-modules "Tries to create 'volatile' directory on read-only filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254034
<ma10> it should be marked critical and accepted for intrepid..
<bdmurray> I imagine if mdz knows about it, it will get taken care of.
<ma10> oh didn't notice
<hggdh> persia, I have servers where it eeebotu can be run. I will chat with mrooney later about it (and I can give mrooney access to it)
<persia> hggdh: Excellent.  That will be significantly more stable in the long term.  Thank you.
<bdmurray> hggdh: that'd be great!
<hggdh> glad to be able to help
<james_w> qense, I don't know of any, sorry
<james_w> qense,
<james_w> #launchpad may be a good place to ask
<qense> OK I'll try there. Thanks!
<james_w> qense, but if you find any let me know
<qense> OK!
<idwer> does this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/257715 ) also apply when you try to start gnome-terminal by hitting alt+f2, and the "run" window hangs ? or, gnome-terminal is started but there is no commandline made visible ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257715 in gdm "Gnome appearance properties is started but does not show" [Low,Incomplete]
<seisen> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/258497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258497 in pidgin "Pidgin crash on facebook plugin, Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seisen> should this be marked as invalid since the crash is caused by a plugin that's not provided by Ubuntu
<bdmurray> sounds good to me
<seisen> ok thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-17
<james_w> does anyone know where bug 258676 should go?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258676 in ubuntu "[ intrepid ] little typo on italian translation of alternate install progress window " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258676
<james_w> are language packs used for d-i?
<Hobbsee> i've been assigning them to the relevant loco team
<Hobbsee> or translator team
<Hew> mouz: Thanks for helping with bug #120199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120199 in ntp "ntp daemon not reconfigured by /etc/network" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120199
<Hew> If firefox crashes (reproducible), but does not trigger apport, what should the next step be for triaging the issue?
<Hew> backtrace?
<persia> Hew: Is apport enabled?  There really oughtn't be a crash that doesn't trigger apport.
<Hew> persia: The user says yes. bug #219555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219555 in xulrunner-1.9 "Svg image loading makes webbrowser crash" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219555
<gauthierm> trackerd is taking all my available CPU and I can't figure out a.) why it's doing it and b.) how to turn it off.
<Hew> persia: I have also had nspluginwrapper take firefox down with it without triggering apport before
<gauthierm> It indexed everything successfully two days ago but today started running all the time.
<Hew> gauthierm: This channel is for the triaging of bugs. You can find user support in #ubuntu, or you can report a bug on your issue.
<gauthierm> Hew: thanks
<persia> Hew: Hmm.  I'm not sure then.  it's especially tricky because you can't replicate.
<Hew> persia: I can replicate my nspluginwrapper issue (which is a big high priority bug somewhere), so I can confirm that apport sometimes doesn't catch crashes.
<persia> A backtrace can help understand the issue, but if apport isn't seeing a crash, I wonder if either 1) there is a mechanism in the app to just shut down cleanly in a hurry rather than crashes, or 2) it is specifically filtered out in apport.  In the latter case, I wouldn't be sure a hand-generatd backtrace would help.
<Hew> persia: I was thinking perhaps it's a signal that apport doesn't catch (I don't know much about these things)
<Hew> persia: Simple terminal output was useful for me with my issue, perhaps I'll ask for that.
<persia> I think apport is support catching any program that dies with a signal, but that doesn't mean the program doesn't have it's own exception handler to quit cleanly (but excitedly) in the case of an error.
<persia> Yeah, that sounds like a goor first thing to try.
<Hew> persia: ah ok. Thanks for your help :-)
<Rocket2DMn> this is a test - bug 258700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258700 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sinatra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258700
<Initial_M> my system is crashing after cliking on minimize on OPERA/FIREFOX
<Polo> Hi, I got a problem : debuild don't work on my package : dpkg-checkbuilddeps won't find libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev even if the package exists
<Hobbsee> Polo: where are you building this?
<Hew> Initial_M:  This channel is for the triaging of bugs. You can find user support in #ubuntu, or you can report a bug on your issue.
<Polo> I want to make a package, it used to built but now it just won't
<Polo> because dpkg-checkbuilddeps cant find libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev
<Polo> I got the same problem with other packages and other builddeps
 * Hobbsee suspects user error.
<Hobbsee> like, not having main enabled, or something.
<Polo> Is there something to update besides pbuilder ?
<Hobbsee> no
<wolfger> need somebody from bug control to mark Bug 68087 as "won't fix"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68087 in xmms "xmms hangs when playing more than one midi file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68087
 * LimCore is always amazed.. how hard is it to write a program without bunch of strange bugs
<Nafallo> very, very, very, VERY hard.
<Nafallo> ;)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/258797
<dupondje> plz :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258797 in audacious "audacious (tuple_get_int: assertion `tuple != NULL' failed) add patch" [Undecided,New]
<mcas> hello everyone
<Alan_M> hello mcas
<Ampelbein> Could a member of bug-control please check on bug #179728? i think it could be set to "triaged".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179728 in toshset "[Toshiba Notebooks] Bluetooth not turned on by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179728
<Alan_M> have you looked through the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs  and applied the requirements to the bug in question?
<Ampelbein> hm... i think every needed information is there. is there something special you want to tell me i should have a look at?
<Alan_M> actually..because of the comment on how to fix it, it MIGHT be able to get "fix committed" status.....im not sure....ive only really been on the team a little while now.
<Ampelbein> If i'm getting the Bugs/Status-Page right: #Fix Committed is not to be used when a patch is attached to a bug
<Ampelbein> so this should only be used if the patch/solution will be in one of the next releases.
<Ampelbein> but i might be wrong.
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - you are correct. Fix Committed should not be used when a patch is attached to the report.
<Alan_M> ah
 * Alan_M said i wasnt sure so i get no smack on wrist right? :P
<sysdoc> Does anyone know what the package for the FFX 3.0 Java plugin is called?
<pwnguin> gcj-java-plugin?
<sysdoc> Synaptic isn't showing it
<pwnguin> its something like that. im at "work" right now =/
<sysdoc> I installed the plugin that was in the repos but appearently it doesn't like FFX 3.0
 * pheeror has problems with javaws in intrepid
<pheeror> apparently openjdk jnlp implemention has fundamental problems
<dupondje> pheeror: its ALPHA !
<mrooney> Does anyone else think the stock Incomplete response is a little harsh sounding?
<mrooney> particularly, "Unfortunately we can't fix it", I think should become "Unfortunately we can't fix it in its current state,"
<mrooney> I think the current wording can tend to imply to new users that it "can't be fixed"
<mcas> mrooney: i think your version sounds better
<Ampelbein> i have a question regarding bugs which are still in the status "new" without any response from anybody. I started to address those bugs with the "old untouched bugs"-response and have now received some complaints of why noone addressed that earlier. i replied that it is because of the huge amount of bugs filed. so far, everything ok. my question now is if this is a good way to treat these old bugs or if i should just leave them untouched?
<Ampelbein> i'm talking of bugs filed long (>1yr) ago...
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, you should definately still look at old bug reports, as it is necessary to find out if that particular old bug is still a problem. Just ensure that you remain cool and polite even if you are being harassed by the reporter of an old bug. Remember, if a bug reporter is abusive towards you at all, you should point them towards the Code of Conduct.
<chrisccoulson> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: no problem with staying cool and polite, my day job is in it-support ;-) thanks for the info.
<RAOF> Ampelbein: That said, it's important to read the bug before touching it, even if its old.  Particularly: some bugs will have a well-described method of reproduction.  You should certainly try it yourself before touching the bug.
<Ampelbein> i do that when i see that its a problem i can reproduce fairly fast, but not when i have to install additional software which i probably won't even understand. ;-)
<jibel_> Ampelbein: you can also browse the package changelog (for bugs with a package) to see if it has been fixed elsewhere.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-10
 * BUGabundo echo sleep > /etc/mode && /home/BUGabundo reload
<kholerabbi> Can anybody test if this is fixed in Karmic? Bug #411242
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411242 in nautilus "Links to folders on unmounted partitions pretend they are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411242
<scream> I'm told there is a critical vulnerability in JVM, however, I don't see any updates in synaptic or updated.
<scream> updater
<dholbach> good morning
<scream> Any bug triagers available?
<scream> dholbach, good morning
<micahg> for what scream?
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/410297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410297 in sun-java6 "Sync sun-java6 6-15-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,New]
<scream> I made a recommendation on the bug.
<scream> I believe it has enough information for a status change from new to triaged and since it is a remote exploit vulnerability, importance of critical.
<micahg> process bugs usually are not to be touched
<scream> ok
<dholbach> hey scream
<scream> howdy
<thekorn> good morning
<matti> *blink*
<grepory> *yawn* good morning bugs.
<torkiano> Hello, I'm using karmic and I have no sound. Anything to check before fille a bug report?
<grepory> do cpan modules _ever_ get packaged?  because i don't think i've ever installed a package for one.
<grepory> bug 411363
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411363 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] package Text-DHCPLeases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411363
<ogra> me suggests apt-cache search cpan for that question
<grepory> hahaha
<grepory> i blame it on me being a python developer.. not a perl developer!
<ogra> :)
<skazi21101> i have a problem with busybox. when i trying to install ubuntu from dvd or cd it loses my cd-drive and fails to busybox. it started from 8.04. and i don`t know how to install ubuntu on my asus x51rl
<skazi21101> can somebody help my&&
<hggdh> skazi21101, this channel is not a support channel: it deals with bugs filed in launchpad and/or upstream, and how to deal with them. You might get a better response on #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1.
<skazi21101> people on this chanels do not hearing to me. if i could get help there i would not write here
<hggdh> we really have to rethink the support channel. It does not scale anymore...
<Pici> hggdh: bug 392799
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<Pici> I disagree though..
<grepory> after confirming a needs-packaging bug, which response should be sent?  a variant of the triage successful?
<loic-m> grepory: has a package been proposed or accepted in the repositories?
<grepory> not that i could find
<loic-m> grepory: the AFAIK you set it to triaged, since Confirmed is when a developper submits a debdiff and subscribe sponsors to it
<hggdh> Pici, it is not just about being noisy, its also the amount of people there... makes it much more difficult to follow a thread
<loic-m> grepory: triaging a needs-packaging bug means you checked the licenses are ok or course
<grepory> loic-m: i can't set to triaged as i'm not in bugcontrol.  i was going by the wiki which said to set to confirmed if upstream url and license info were included in the bug.
<loic-m> grepory: do you have the url?
<grepory> loic-m: which?
<loic-m> the wiki
<grepory> loic-m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs Packaging Bugs
<loic-m> you're right... it seems to work opposite of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue though
<grepory> hahahaha
<grepory> motu
<loic-m> grepory: just follow the wiki you linked then. I just see lots of "triaged" needs-packaging bugs, usually when a bug is "Confirmed" I won't look at it because I assume there's already a diff.gz...
<grepory> loic-m: hmm.. maybe it's time i apply to bugcontrol
<loic-m> Well, MOTU are the ones that will usually do the packaging ;) so it's not bad to have a look at their workflow
<grepory> certainly.  i was just laughing at the name.  i'd not heard of it before.
<grepory> very clever.
<loic-m> grepory: "if license info and upstream url are included, set status to Traiged" on the page you've linked
<grepory> loic-m: *nod* it's a little unintuitive.  i think i will probably just not do the needs-packaging bugs until i'm in bugcontrol and can actually set the status to triaged.
<grepory> which stinks.. because those are some of the easiest bugs ;)
<loic-m> I'd say look for that, add it if necessary, then set it to triaged. Unless you don't mind the package never going to be done because everybody looks at the "Confirmed" and assume the work has already been done ;)
<hggdh> grepory, you can always ask for a bug-controller here to set it triaged
<grepory> aha!
<grepory> that's a good point.
<hggdh> grepory, also please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs
<grepory> i believe that 411368 and 411363 can be set to triaged
<grepory> hggdh: thanks
<grepory> hggdh: i haven't run across any of those yet, but i'll keep an eye out.  i've been trying to stick to new, unconfirmed bugs with no comments so far.
<loic-m> #411368 #411363
<loic-m> hggdh: do you know how to contact to clarify the confusion when needs-packaging bugs are set to "Confirmed" even though there's no diff.gz attached?
<hggdh> bug 411368
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411368 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] zimbra" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411368
<hggdh> bug 411363
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411363 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] package Text-DHCPLeases" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411363
<hggdh> loic-m, you mean who to contact in -control?
<loic-m> hggdh: no, I'm talking about changing the wiki page (and convincing the bug squad team before, since I know I could just edit it)
<loic-m> there's no value in the confirmed stage in bug squad practice for needs-packaging bugs, and it's confusing for developpers
<loic-m> since they use it to mean something else on those kind of bugs
<hggdh> well... tell me what you need... I think if MOTU rules state a bug goes to confirmed only when a proposed package is attached (via a debdiff or diff.gz), then we can change it with no problems
<hggdh> you should have here a good portion of the -control folks, plus the bugmeisters
<loic-m> The MOTU workflow for needs-packaging bugs is detailed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<hggdh> loic-m, please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<hggdh> is this better?
 * hggdh is already convinced ;-)
<loic-m> I'm afraid the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue page is going to be confusing, because it's aimed at Sponsors (not at bug triager or normal developpers) though
<grepory> concur.
<grepory> i don't think should be doing any of the things on this page. heh.
<loic-m> Wouldn't it be the same just to remove the "Confirmed" process and ask triagers to check if the homepage/license are there, and if not provide them then set it to Triaged?
<hggdh> loic-m, I agree. On the other hand, 'needs-packaging' triage should be limited to triagers with more experience... this is not something for people starting on triage
<hggdh> loic-m, and completely disregard a debdiff/diff requirement?
<loic-m> hggdh: from experience, new triagers tend to modify about every bug ;)
<hggdh> yes, I know... on one hand, I would like triagers to be able to work on all; on the other hand, there be dragons, this way
<loic-m> hggdh: no, going from New to Triaged means that's there's no debdiff yet. If there is a debdiff, a triager has nothing to do near that bug, since a developper is already working on it
<hggdh> now, *this* state jump is counter-intuitive. From new to triaged, just because the licence is there...
<hggdh> and to confirmed, if a diff is attached...
<loic-m> (and once the debdiff is uploaded, a developper unsubscribes him/herself - but since the bug is marked as 3confirmed" it should be sufficient for Triagers to understand they don't have any job left to do on that bug)
<nhandler> Needs Packaging bugs work a little different. Someone reports the bug. Once the bug is confirmed to be valid (and contains the correct information), it is set to confirmed/wishlist. It then stays this way until packaged
<loic-m> hggdh: Confirmed is set by the developper working on the needs-packaging bug anyways. To have a triager set it from Confirmed to Triaged "because the bug wiki says so" is upsetting
<hggdh> yes, I understand. I just think this sounds like an abuse of the stati. It does work, though. I really wish LP would get the workflow thingies intetrated
<nhandler> The normal sponsorship process does not apply
<hggdh> nhandler, I know. I just dislike the overload ;-)
<loic-m> nhandler: I would agree, but in practice going from Confirmed to Triaged in the bug squad workflow means that some triaged come during the sponsorship process
<nhandler> Really, the one important piece about triaging the needs-packaging bugs is ensuring the title is in the proper format and that it is tagged needs-packaging. That ensures that people interested in packaging that application can find the bug
<hggdh> OK. So let's get back. Would you like jus pointing to the MOTU page, and stating that these workflow bugs should only be changed by experienced triagers/MOTUs/whatever?
<nhandler> hggdh: For the most part, there is no real need to triage workflow bugs
<loic-m> nhandler: you say "Once the bug is confirmed to be valid (and contains the correct information), it is set to confirmed/wishlist. It then stays this way until packaged", but that's for the status "Triaged" in bug squad workflow
<nhandler> loic-m: For most workflow bugs, you will find that triaged is not used much
<hggdh> loic-m, indeed. But these are not really bugs, they are packaging requests.
<loic-m> In the bug squad wiki page, the stage "Confirmed" for needs-packaging bugs doesn't add much - by adding the license and the homepage, a "Confirmed bug" would go from confirmed to triaged
<hggdh> and this is the crux: they look, smell, taste, and feel like "normal" bugs, but are not
<loic-m> nhandler: I'm talking about the bug triagers workflow, which is to go from Confirmed to Triaged for n-p bugs
<nhandler> loic-m: To be honest, I see no benefit in that. The n-p bugs shouldn't be marked confirmed until they have the required information
<nhandler> This might make a good topic for a Packaging Training session
<loic-m> nhandler: see the bug triaging workflow on n-p bugs up to now: "if not in Debian or Ubuntu, then set the status to Confirmed, the importance to Wishlist (if possible), and add the tag needs-packaging if absent.if license info and upstream url are included, set status to Traiged"
<hggdh> what about: check for the licences, check for an already opened request for packaging, here and at Debian, check for the 'needs-packaging' title & tag. Do *not* change status
<loic-m> hggdh: they could actually set it (or ask someone to set it) to Triaged without harm
<hggdh> bdmurray, and I were discussing this some days ago (and, by pinging, I hope he joins the discussion)
<nhandler> I can see we have some confusing documentation on triaging these work flow bugs. I'll talk to some people and see if we can get a packaging training session done about them and/or get some clear and accurate documentation on the wiki
<loic-m> hggdh: the problem isn't in the Triaged tag - it's in the tag "Confirmed" that the bug wiki said had to be set if a package isn't in U/D, but there's no info for License/homepage yet
<hggdh> OK. one more version: (1) check & add the licences types; (2) check for an already opened packaging request at LP or b.d.o; (3) check & add 'needs-packaging' in the description & tag; all steps being successful, mark (or ask for) as triaged
<loic-m> nhandler: I find the "Triaged" tag usefull when looking at n-p bugs, since it means the program isn't in U/D, and the license allows packaging it. The trouble was the "Confirmed" tag, see previous rev athttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage?action=recall&rev=98#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<hggdh> nhandler, this would be marvelous. Targetting the triagers would be even better (although *all* should understand the flow)
<grepory> hggdh: that is very clear and understandable and appears to be concordance with motu workflow.
<grepory> concordant.
<loic-m> hggdh: that looks good. Especially the part about checking if there's an ITP in Debian, and duplicates in LP
<hggdh> grepory, I *think* so, also. But I would rather have either nhandler or loic-m agreeing
<grepory> hggdh: certainly, just offering from the "i have no idea how all of this works" perspective.
<hggdh> loic-m, nhandler, I will change so, and ask for validation from you. I will also send an email to -bugs about it. Should I also copy -motus?
<loic-m> hggdh: my main concern is having triagers set n-p bugs as Confirmed. Then, it's true having triagers look for relevant info and adding it makes the tag "Triaged" worthwile
<hggdh> grepory, :-)
<nhandler> hggdh: I think -bugs would be fine
<nhandler> I will try and organize a session about this sometime this month (depending on who I find to lead it)
<hggdh> loic-m, my concern, also. With all due respect, what I do not like is the flip of triaged/confirmed -- it is absolutely not coherent with standard bug flow. But such is life.
<loic-m> hggdh: your proposal sounds great. Just the part about checking for b.d.o, what is that?
<hggdh> bugs.debian.org
<loic-m> hggdh: thanks, so I understood correctly. For b.d.o, maybe it would be good to specify that an ITP open in Debian would not prevent the bug to be set as Triaged
<loic-m> Just that the triager makes sure the ITP on b.d.o is linked to
<hggdh> loic-m, will do. I will ping you as soon as the new version of the page is ready
<loic-m> hggdh: thanks  a lot
<hggdh> my pleasure :-)
<grepory> thanks for the clarification! :) *gently sets n-p bugs aside for now*
 * hggdh is right now busy with a customer. Will get the new page soon ASAP
<loic-m> brb
<hggdh> loic-m, nhandler, please look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage, and correct me where needed
<grepory> hddgh: what should i do with bugs 411363 and 411368? they are marked confirmed now, as per previous version of the wiki's instructions, but i think they meet the requirements to be packaged.  would you mind taking a look at them and marking them as triaged or advising?  thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411363 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] package Text-DHCPLeases" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411363
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411368 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] zimbra" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411368
<loic-m> hddgh: just looked at the wiki edit, looks fine, thanks!
<bdmurray> loic-m: Do I understand things correctly that a bug would move from New -> Triaged -> Confirmed?
<loic-m> for triagers, no. A needs-packaging bug would only go from New to Triaged
<bdmurray> loic-m: I was asking about "a bug" not triagers
<loic-m> Confirmed occurs when a developpers has worked on a bug, and when he/she has started working on the bug (In progress, assigned) bug triagers don't have anything to do on these bugs
<loic-m> bdmurray: for triagers: new>triagged; then developpers: triagged>in progress>confirmed>Fix Commited>Fix Released
<loic-m> "Confirmed" status is used during the dev workflow for bugs where they upload a diff.gz
<loic-m> That's part of the sponsorship workflow, AFAIR everybody understands it's not the best use of the tag, but it's in the "policy" for devs
<loic-m> bbl sorry
<bdmurray> I'm not certain where this work flow comes from but think that the _status_ triaged makes a lot more sense
<bdmurray> I think that policy was written before triaged existed and it should change
<bdmurray> additionally there shouldn't be different bug life cycles if one happens to a developer or a triager as that overly complicates things and makes it harder for people to participate
<hggdh> I agree. the flow new->triaged->confirmed makes no sense, and it is bound to make things much more confusing
<hggdh> even with the overload from bugs to workflow, some basic schema should remain the same
<hggdh> grepory, will look at them now, thanks for working on them, and your patience
<hggdh> grepory, did you check debian for an already-existing ITP?
<BUGabundo> boas
<hggdh> boas, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola carlos
<loic-m> bdmurray, hggdh: the "Confirmed" tag is indeed not optimal during Sponsorship
<loic-m> however, the process up now was for n-p bugs: new>confirmed>triaged>confirmed>Fix
<loic-m> Which in reality was more like new>confirmed>triaged>confirmed>triaged(thanks to bug triager...)>long discussion, banging head on the wall>Confirmed>>Fix
<bdmurray> loic-m: its not a tag but a bug status, additionally I'm not sure where or why the Confirmed status is being used during sponsorship but don't think it should be
<loic-m> bdmurray: it is for n-p bugs
<bdmurray> loic-m: and where does this process come from?
<loic-m> bdmurray: that's another matter, but until Sponsorship or LP comes with a better status (sorry, I used tag for convenience)...
<loic-m> The sponsorship process at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<bdmurray> loic-m: I think Triaged makes much more sense for the sponsorship process.  Additionaly, I thought sponsorship really only happened if the right team was subscribed to the bug report so the status isn't really the important bit
<loic-m> "The Status should be "Confirmed" for bugs that represent a new candidate revision"
<bdmurray> loic-m: I don't think that documentation has really been updated since the Triaged bug state has come out and think Triaged is a more appropriate state for the sponsorship process if one were required
<loic-m> bdmurray: I'm not sure for Triagged - the meaning makes less sense than Confirmed, even though in the order of things for bugs triaggers it might look awkward
<bdmurray> loic-m: Could you elaborate as to how you think it makes less sense?
<loic-m> bdmurray: Doesn't triagged mean there's enough data for a dev to come in though?
<loic-m> ^^
<bdmurray> loic-m: Yes and confirmed means another report has experienced the same bug
<loic-m> And it's not like it will disrupt bug triaggers workflow, since they shoudn't in any event set the bug to Confirmed for n-p when the diff.gz is attached
<loic-m> But feel free to discuss that with the dev team. Last that was discussed, people agreed it wasn't stellar, but was better than the other tags (that was a few month ago)
<bdmurray> Triaged is also likely a better state for the sponsorship process since only certain people can set it in Launchpad for Ubuntu bug reports
<loic-m> No, devs can't set it to triagged, and comming to #u-b during the sponsorship process wuold be less than stellar
<bdmurray> I'm not sure what you mean by devs, but both the core dev team and motu teams are part of the bug control tream
<loic-m> bdmurray: Triagged doesn't correspond to the state of bugs requiring sponsorship.
<loic-m> bdmurray: not packager is an "official dev", that's why there's the sponsorship process
<loic-m> bdmurray: the ones that are motu/core dev don't need sponsorship, so it wouldn't make sense
<loic-m> also, a dev (non motu or core) shouldn't have to fire IRC for just dealing with the bug
<bdmurray> loic-m: okay, but if a member of bug control set a n-p bug to triaged, a developer would need to do nothing other than add the diff.gz and subscribe the appropriate team
<loic-m> even though it can be nice, I'm not sure everybody will be happy to require everyone in sponsorship proces for a bug to track somebody on IRC - then the sponsorship process for uploads on LP would be moot, since you'd just go and track somebody on IRC
<loic-m> bdmurray: I can't do anything about the Sponsorship policy, I'm just stating what it is right now
<loic-m> bdmurray: also, the bug squad wiki page revision 2 hours ago showed little point to go from New>Confirmed>Triaged, since the amount of work a triager had to do to set a n-p bug to Confirmed didn't add much to a bug report - while the Triaged requirements were already more justified of a bug triager intervention
<loic-m> Amount of effort/results was not in favor of the Confirmed stage for n-p bugs, and conflicted with the _present_ sponsorship process (not the "ideal" or "possible" one)
<loic-m> Like I said, 2 hours ago it lead to this kind of process: new>confirmed>triaged>confirmed>triaged(thanks to bug triager...)>long discussion, banging head on the wall>Confirmed>>Fix
<loic-m> Since bugs triagers looked at a n-p bug during sponsorship, saw it at "Confirmed", and set it back to "Triaged", even though a dev had already done the job and was waiting for a sponsor (which can take a while)
<bdmurray> And again I think the most appropriate thing to do is to modify the sponsorship process to allow either confirmed or triaged bugs to be sponsored but I'll bring that up on the mailing list
<loic-m> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<loic-m> bdmurray: also note the Confirmed status is also used for merges with Debian bugs, and merges from upstream.
<loic-m> bdmurray: other bugs, we set the status to New for the Sponsorship process. Which is also confusing for overzealous bug triagers
<loic-m> bdmurray: my problem with Triaged is that it would be a pain for devs - when you look for bugs to work on, Triaged means nobody has cared for the bug
<bdmurray> loic-m: How does Triaged me "nobody has cared for the bug"?
<loic-m> bdmurray: when a dev is already on a bug, the bug is In Progress. I guess I just got used to look for Triaged bugs to work on, maybe I'm wrong
<loic-m> and n-p bugs up now with "Confirmed" meant the bug was only waiting for Sponsorship, so I didn't have to look into those bugs
<hggdh> OK. Going back a bit, then, it seems we could indeed use the accepted FSM, with a change in interpretation from MOTU
<loic-m> Indeed. As long as there's no conflict b/w the policies. Then we can pester Launchpad to add a more relevant status for the Sponsorship process...
<hggdh> loic-m, this has been under my radar for some years, now...
<loic-m> hggdh: a new status?
<hggdh> loic-m, a new class of LP entries, different from bugs.
<hggdh> perhaps modelled after bugs, but *not* bugs
<loic-m> hggdh: usefull indeed, but how will that help the sponsorship process or dev workflow in general?
<hggdh> it will not be confused with a bug, with all the issues we have every so often, with triagers getting confused. It should also provide the packagers/developers with a cleaner view of what they have to do
<loic-m> but how does it affect the workflow when a bug is reported, then a diff.gz is submitted?
<loic-m> unless there's a way to convert a bug to the new class of LP entry (and maybe back if there's a mistake)?
<hggdh> this would have to be considered. The problem I see right now is we only have the bug class in LP, so everything is a bug. A direct consequence is the confusion between a real bug and, for example, a n-p
<hggdh> so, instead, we could, for example, have a major class from which bug and (say) n-p are extended
<kklimonda> what does n-p stand for?
<loic-m> needs-packaging
<hggdh> needs-packagin
<hggdh> g
<hggdh> (loic was faster)
<loic-m> it's just that we've been talking about that for a while, it's not an official abreviation AFAIK
<loic-m> ;)
<hggdh> but if we overload bugs to also include n-p, then this class should conform with the generic 'bugs' class, otherwise things will get extremely confusing for all
<loic-m> The new class could work for n-p and merges, but only as long as users get used to it - so there'll have to be a way to convert bugs
<loic-m> It doesn't solves the sponsorship problem for all bugs though, while a new status (or a better consensus on status) would
<hggdh> oh yes, no doubt. But, given our current 6-month schedule, this would be quite a short period. Still, it has to be kept in mind
<loic-m> At the moment, status can't be really used to determine the status of the bug - since one has to open the page and read the bug (can be long) to determine its status
<hggdh> changing the stati is another battle ;-) I would personally not like extending the status FSM to cover for other issues that are not bugs. it might be easier to add another identifier, at the same level (for example), which would take values
<hggdh> like 'bug', or 'workflow', or 'sync/merge', etc
<loic-m> I don't know how to best do it, but at the moment the status is made pointless for bugs - it doesn't inform like it should, because the same status is used for 2 different things
<hggdh> loic-m, I agree. Its one of the costs we incur when (ab)using bugs to mean other things
<hggdh> there you go. *THIS* is my issue
<loic-m> What do you mean by "other things"? Do you think the sponsorship process shouldn't be done inside the bug one requires sponsorship for?
<loic-m> If a bug is in a state where it only needs a sponsor, isn't that a relevant information for the Status field? New, Triagged or Confirmed don't represent the sate of the bug at that time
<loic-m> And it's not In Progress, because the dev has finished his work
<hggdh> no, that's not what I meant. My basic gripe is on using a BUG -- a problem report -- to mean something completely different from problem. For example, sync, merges, and n-p's
<hggdh> and you are looking at the 'bug' only from the eyes of a packager/maintainer/developer
<loic-m> hggdh: right, I agree they're not the same as bugs
<loic-m> hggdh: but even though you new class sounds right, there will still be "real" bugs, that will also require a sponsorship process
<hggdh> this is the problem, Loic. We are abusing the concept of a bug. This generates confusion, since a bug is a bug is a bug.
<loic-m> (unless Ubuntu had thousands of MOTU ;) )
<hggdh> heh. Easier that getting thousands of triagers ;-)
<hggdh> this all has to be carefully considered. For example, a workflow could be implemented as a task under a (sigh) bug.
<kklimonda> :}
 * hggdh still does not like it, but ah well. ça va
<loic-m> Yes, but what is the meanning of marking a bug as triagged when somebody is working on it, or when it's just awaiting sponsorship?
<loic-m> If there's no status for the bug during the weeks/month where a patch or a diff.gz is waiting for a sponsor, it ends up with status that are "wrong" because they describe a different state than that of the bug
<dhillon-v10> hi everyone
<hggdh> welcome to my nightmare...
<seb128> why does that matter so much to you?
<seb128> open bugs with with sponsor team subscribed are waiting for sponsoring
<hggdh> ease of usage, and understanding... and trying to take new triagers from causing issues
<hggdh> but. Ah well.
<seb128> well just mark bugs confirmed and subscribe sponsors
<loic-m> seb128: the pôint is that you have to read the page of the bug to know its status, thus making the status field irrelevant
<loic-m> and with LP speed, that's a big drawback
<loic-m> especially if you're on a low-end computer
<seb128> well the status is clear
<seb128> it's new, confirmed, triaged, in progress = open
<seb128> it's incomplete or wontfix or invalid = closed
<loic-m> seb128: no, the status can be New or Confirmed, even though it's past the In progress stage and is just waiting for a sponsor
<seb128> how does it matter, it's open and on the sponsoring list
<loic-m> seb128: so you mean only 2 status can be infered with 7 different status?
<seb128> I'm just speaking about sponsoring
<loic-m> that's less than stellar - why not just open/closed ;) ?
<seb128> basically things are on http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html or not
<seb128> because there is not only sponsoring bugs?
<loic-m> seb128: not everybody is a sponsor, and LP is also useful to other ppl
<seb128> I fail to see the issue there
<loic-m> You might have missed the discussion
<seb128> just ignore sponsoring bugs if you don't know how those work
<seb128> I do
<loic-m> or muy sentence above in answer to one of you comments
<loic-m> [22:52] <loic-m> seb128: the pôint is that you have to read the page of the bug to know its status, thus making the status field irrelevant
<loic-m> [22:53] <loic-m> seb128: no, the status can be New or Confirmed, even though it's past the In progress stage and is just waiting for a sponsor
<loic-m> When a bug is in the sponsorship phase (which can take a while), it appears as a New bug, or as a Confirmed bug - both cases where one would expect some work needs to be done on the bug
<seb128> loic-m, set it triaged then
<loic-m> I fail to see how one would not expect some work needs to be done on the bug if it's marked to triaged
<loic-m> In the end, the status field value is void, because one has to open the bug page and scan through it to check the real state of the bug
<seb128> ?
<seb128> "triaged" means "let the maintainer to their work"
<loic-m> Some people might not see the point of a Status field, but if it's there on LP (and about every BTS out there), it's because it provides relevant information
<seb128> which is "upload the change" for those bugs
<seb128> you seem to be the one failing to understand status
<loic-m> seb128: there's no "maintainer" in Ubuntu
<seb128> so who upload the packages used there?
<loic-m> seb128: no, triaged is used differently since it's set by bug triagers (who aren't maintainers)
<loic-m> <seb128> "triaged" means "let the maintainer to their work"
<seb128> right
<seb128> it means "doesn't need to be triaged"
<seb128> ie if you are a bug triager ignore it
<loic-m> ^^ that would work perfectly if there was only one maintainer / package
<seb128> if you work on the page look at it
<seb128> we have no issue using that on hundred of desktop packages
<loic-m> seb128: you're only considered that from the eyes of a triager
<seb128> no, I'm not a triager I'm a maintainer
<loic-m> s/considered/considering
<seb128> or I'm both rather
<seb128> when I want to triager I look at new and confirmed bugs
<seb128> when I want to do an upload or work on a package I look at triaged ones
<loic-m> you say "when I want to triager I look at new and confirmed bugs". However, bugs awaiting for a sponsor don't need to be triaged (there's already a dev that is caring for the bug)
<loic-m> Thus, without looking at the bug, you have no way to see if a News or Confirmed bug needs to be triaged
<seb128> ?
<loic-m> And as a packager/dev, it's the same
<seb128> set the bug to triaged when you wait for review
<loic-m> seb128: bugs with patches and awaiting for a sponsor have the status reverted to New
<seb128> by who?
<loic-m> seb128: that's the sponsorship process
<loic-m> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<seb128> motu keep doing weird things
<loic-m> I feel I'm spending the evenning writting the same things over and again
<seb128> yeah, don't bother I should not comment there
<loic-m> which is not my idea of a productive evenning, even less an enjoyable one facepalm
<seb128> it seems motu has lot of weird rules we don't use for desktop packages
<loic-m> And "triaged" would give the same troubles if used during sponsorship
<loic-m> I shouldn't have to re-explain it for the 10th time, but if so just replace new and confirmed by "triaged" on my previous sentences
<loic-m> seb128: what do you use for -desktop packages?
<seb128> we don't set bugs waiting for sponsoring to new
<loic-m> what state are they in that indicate they're in sponsorship wait then?
<seb128> we query for bugs were the sponsor team is subscribed
<seb128> any bug open with sponsors subscribed is waiting for sponsoring
<loic-m> seb128: yes, but doesn it work when a dev (non-sponsor) is looking for bugs to work on? What indicates to him in the status that the bug has been worked on?
<loic-m> seb128: you only see subscribers when you read the bug page
<loic-m> by that times it only shows the bug status wasn't conveying meaningful information
<seb128> well you can add as many status as you want you will not carry all informations there
<seb128> is if the bugs is revelant to translators, sponsors, stable team, etc
<loic-m> seb128: the bug title is usually enough to determine who can work on it
<seb128> there is a reason why bugs have comments and description
<loic-m> status is another meaning
<loic-m> seb128: what you're saying is that status doesn't carry information on the _status_ of the bug, since one has to read the bug page to check its status
<loic-m> I agree comments and description are essential, but Status is a field that has a purpose - which just happens not to work so much with Ubuntu's workflow combined with the Status available
<seb128> the status are not different from the ones in other bug trackers
<seb128> there is just a limit of what you can carry in a status value
<loic-m> seb128: the difference is that there's no ownership of packages in Ubuntu, and Ubuntu is also far more understaffed than any other project
<seb128> not really true
<loic-m> the status right now works ok in Debian f.e., with thousands of devs and less bugs reported at a time
<seb128> what difference does it make if a component is owned by a team or an invididual?
<loic-m> Ubuntu has a a number of MOTU/Core devs in the double digits, and far more bugs, which means it needs "outside" contributors to cope with the workload
<loic-m> Thus it needs a sponsorship process for a really big number of bugs
<loic-m> The bugs where a MOTU uploads a fix don't need sponsorship, but MOTU aren't enough to upload all the fixes and package everything, merges, etc...
<seb128> we have a sponsorship process
<seb128> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html
<seb128> anything on this list is to sponsor
<loic-m> I'm not sure you understood - you're still looking at it from the eyes of the sponsor
<loic-m> Not from the eyes of a non-MOTU/non-Dev
<seb128> which is what matters
<loic-m> No, not to most people using LP
<seb128> users who need sponsoring just need to subscribe the sponsor team
<seb128> there is only 2 class of users who matters there
<seb128> the one who do the work and the one who review it
<seb128> everybody else is out of this workflow anyway
<loic-m> I'll copy paste one more time
<loic-m> one sec
<loic-m> [23:14] <loic-m> seb128: yes, but doesn it work when a dev (non-sponsor) is looking for bugs to work on? What indicates to him in the status that the bug has been worked on?
<loic-m> [23:05] <loic-m> you say "when I want to triager I look at new and confirmed bugs". However, bugs awaiting for a sponsor don't need to be triaged (there's already a dev that is caring for the bug)
<loic-m> [22:59] <loic-m> In the end, the status field value is void, because one has to open the bug page and scan through it to check the real state of the bug
<loic-m> [22:56] <loic-m> [22:52] <loic-m> seb128: the pôint is that you have to read the page of the bug to know its status, thus making the status field irrelevant
<seb128> your issue is that triagers will open some sponsoring request just to notice they don't need triaging?
<loic-m> that, and devs will open sponsoring request just to notice they don't need work to be done on
<seb128> well then define a convention using the title
<loic-m> and triagers will change bug status back and forth too
<seb128> that's orthogonal to maintainer number though
<seb128> debian will have the same issue
<loic-m> Please explain
<seb128> if you decide to go clean the debian bts on something you will have to open bugs too
<seb128> explain what?
<seb128> get motu to change the sponsoring process to have "[sponsoring] in the title"
<seb128> so those can be ignored from the bug list
<seb128> if you think that's so much of an issue
<loic-m> So we're going to use the title to show the status of a bug?
<seb128> no, to show that class of the bug
<seb128> ie that the bug is a sponsoring one
<seb128> so only revelant to sponsors
<seb128> no status will achieve what you want
<loic-m> It's not a class, since a bug like "XXX segfault on startup" isn't a "sponsorship" bug
<seb128> well from the moment it has a patch to review it's one
<seb128> if it's not waiting for review status is revelant
<loic-m> That's the status of the bug you're describing, not its class
<seb128> let's stop that this discussion and say we disagree on bug use ;-)
<loic-m> Does a bug changes "class" back and forth?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> if there is nothing waiting for sponsoring it's not a sponsoring request
<seb128> if there a patch it's a sponsoring request
<loic-m> So a segfault bug becomes a sponsorship one, and back to a segfault one if the patch isn't accepted?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the status doesn't change
<seb128> a crash bug triager has all infos
<seb128> triaged
<seb128> changing status while fixes are suggested would be wrong
<seb128> so you need something else than the status to set that info
<loic-m> Why is a bug someone is working on a status info, while a bug sponsors need to work on a class info?
<loic-m> [23:34] <seb128> changing status while fixes are suggested would be wrong > yet it is the workflow at the moment
<seb128> I don't say the current workflow is perfect
<seb128> but your issue can't be solved with status information
<seb128> what you argue is that a bug confirmed should stay confirmed
<seb128> which makes sense
<seb128> so we need an another way to define that sponsoring is requested
<seb128> or review requested
<loic-m> Yet the workflow uses status changes, from new to confirmed to triaged to in progress to fix released
<hggdh> oh, good, I see we are getting near where I was trying to carry this ;-)
<loic-m> [23:35] <seb128> what you argue is that a bug confirmed should stay confirmed > isn't the bug triagers workflow to set a bug to triaged _after_ the confirmed stage?
<seb128> confirmed means that somebody confirm the issue
<seb128> triaged means it has enough informations to be worked
<loic-m> "[23:36] <seb128> which makes sense" > then if "Confirmed" makes sense, why are bug triagers advised to set bugs from confirmed to triaged?
<seb128> both should not change when adding changes to review
<seb128> "<seb128> I don't say the current workflow is perfect
<seb128>  but your issue can't be solved with status information"
<loic-m> both can't be set at the same time - so you've got to chose one
<seb128> well confirmed if it's confirmed but lack infos
<seb128> triaged if it's confirmed with details
<loic-m> [23:37] <seb128> both should not change when adding changes to review > why is that?
<seb128> because a bug which has enough informations has enough informations
<seb128> the fact you try patches and get those reviewed doesn't change the fact
<loic-m> Then one shouldn't set "In progress" a bug that has the status Triaged or Confirmed?
<seb128> set in progress when you work on it
<loic-m> (the fact he's working on it "doesn't change the fact a bug which has enough informations has enough informations")
<seb128> would you stop copying every line I write? I know what I write
<loic-m> nope, if a bug in the sponsorship phase shouldn't move an inch from triaged or confirmed, why would a bug you're working on?
<seb128> we should stop doing any sponsoring ;-)
<seb128> that would solve the problem
<loic-m> You know what you write, yet it doesn't add up together, and if I don't paste what you write you don't seem to notice what I'm answering
<seb128> I'm suggesting several possible ways to deal with things
<seb128> none which you agree with
<seb128> but I really think that what you are looking for is
<seb128> 1- specific to you
<loic-m> Nope, according to your standards there would also be a problem with the In Progress, Fix Released and Fix submitted status
<seb128> 2- not possible with status anyway
<seb128> 3- not going to happen any time soon
<loic-m> Well, I can understand that in your workflow you don't need the status info when a bug is in Sponsorship, whereas you can't acknowledge that with my morkflow I would find the information highly useful
<seb128> I do acknowlodge that
<seb128> but as said the status doesn't carry that level of details
<seb128> the best way would be to abuse the title
<seb128> they do it for need-packaging bugs
<seb128> so you would know to ignore those bugs without opening them
<loic-m> nope, even n-p bugs don't work atm
<loic-m> "as said the status doesn't carry that level of details" > that was the whole point of the discussion bedore you arrived
<seb128> ok, so stop doing bug triaging you are not fit for that ;-)
<loic-m> That's nice to hear. Since I'm not doing bug-triaging in the first place
<seb128> so what do you do there? ;-)
<loic-m> I was having a discussion with hggdh
<loic-m> I do appreciate that you can tell me I'm not fit for bug triaging in the sole grounds that we have different opinion though
<seb128> you are trolling on this channel for an hour now
<seb128> what else do you expect?
<loic-m> Shall I pass the message to MOTUs that also agree the status used for Sponsorship is suboptimal?
<loic-m> Thanks, now I'm trolling ;)
<seb128> "<seb128> I don't say the current workflow is perfect"
<seb128> I've said that several time
<seb128> I agree the process is suboptimal
<seb128> but complaining for complaining is not very productive
<seb128> you can try doing suggestions on what to change if you want though
<loic-m> The fact I had to spend a long time till you understood the issue doesn't make me a troll
<loic-m> And I was indeed discussing suggestions before you came into the discussion and managed to crash it
<seb128> the fact is rather I was trying to understand what you suggest
<seb128> but you seem to not suggest anything out of the fact that current process sucks
<loic-m> No, you were ignoring the MOTU/main sponsoring workflow, and only when that was realised were you able to understand the issue
<seb128> you are the one ignoring the workflow
<loic-m> You're using the word won't change what I was trying to do fortunately
<seb128> as said we use http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html
<loic-m> [23:08] <seb128> it seems motu has lot of weird rules we don't use for desktop packages
<seb128> I know what I wrote thanks
<loic-m> that's the place (and the kafkaian discussion above that) I was refering at
<seb128> the bug handling is not coherent between teams
<seb128> but we use the sponsoring page to handle those requests
<loic-m> [23:07] <loic-m> seb128: bugs with patches and awaiting for a sponsor have the status reverted to New
<loic-m> [23:07] <seb128> by who?
<seb128> <seb128> the bug handling is not coherent between teams
<loic-m> So yes, your ignoring the workflow played a big part in me talking to a wall
<seb128> I can also play a copying random log lines
<seb128> we could perhaps replace you with a bot ;-)
<loic-m> There's not random
<loic-m> s/'s/'re
<seb128> as said how those bugs are triaged is not really revelant since we don't use launchpad to browse those
<seb128> why is part of why I don't focus on the status different people set on those
<loic-m> Again, you're only considering it in the eyes of a sponsor
<loic-m> Not as a triager, nor as a non-sponsor dev
<seb128> and we looped again ;-)
<seb128> read the log for my replies
<seb128> I stop there
<seb128> you seem to focus on ignore way to make things work
<seb128> to focus on your workflow not working
<seb128> good for you
<seb128> ignore -> ignoring
<loic-m> I focused on the workflow being suboptimal, which you eventually agreed on after derailling the discussion that was on before you arrived
<seb128> I do agree that the workflow my not be ideally
<seb128> and I do agree that you having extra difficulties by focussing on not using tools available to make things easier
<seb128> my -> might
<seb128> gra, and I do a zillion typos tonight
<loic-m> thanks, and thanks again for labelling me as a troll
<loic-m> nite
<seb128> 'night
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-11
<scream> Five minutes remain on the board elections.
<scream> ignore that, sorry
<scream> How long does a bug like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/410297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410297 in sun-java6 "Sync sun-java6 6-15-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scream> take to process?
<hggdh> not long, usually. Of course, in this case, it might help if it had been marked as a security issue
<scream> hggdh, I don't see the option to mark it as a security issue.
<scream> It would be very important to me that this security fix make it into the repo.
<hggdh> scream, click on "update description/tags" you will have the option on the list at the right side. Added bonus if the CVEs are also linked ;-)
<scream> The security vulnerability causes a remote code execution exploit.  I don't know who to tell to get this fixed.  It is important that it be addressed I think.
<scream> Ok, I'll do what I can, but I'm a bit inexperienced.
<hggdh> no prob. The reporter is very active on Ubuntu, so I would not be worried much. You can also expose the issue at #ubuntu-hardened
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<dholbach> good morning
<e-jat> can some one look into bug 411772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411772 in cheese "Broken Upgrade in Karmic for cheese 2.27.90-0ubuntu1 (dup-of: 411748)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411748 in cheese "package cheese 2.27.90-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411748
<e-jat> owh ok
<seb128> e-jat, the fix has already been uploaded, you need to wait on build
<e-jat> ok thanks ..
<e-jat> ill do the manual fix 1st ..
<alourie|work> hello
<alourie|work> I need an advice regarding bug #411912
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411912 in file-roller "7-zip SFX created under windows can not be open or extract by file roller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411912
<dwg> Grr
<dwg> how do I get my PPA to rebuild for Karmic
<Ampelbein> dwg: can you elaborate? normally, you'd point the distribution field in debian/changelog to whatever release you are building for.
<dwg> Ampelbein:  yeah, I think I'm part way to figuring it out
<dwg> Ampelbein:  It's been long enough since I made the packages, I've forgotten which step of the build/pbuild/upload process you specify the distro series in
<hggdh> alourie|work, I reopened bug 411912 -- the request sounds valid, for me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411912 in file-roller "7-zip SFX created under windows can not be open or extract by file roller" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411912
<alourie|work> hggdh: can you please explain? It does sound like a wishlist though, not a behavior to expect by default....
<maxb> Hmm. Apport has retraced bug 411734, marked it public, and then marked it duplicate of bug 410570, which is still private
<maxb> This is unhelpful
<ubot4> maxb: Bug 411734 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/411734 is private
<ubot4> maxb: Bug 410570 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/410570 is private
<maxb> ubot4: You lie on the first one
<ubot4> maxb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seb128> maxb, retracers don't mark things public
<maxb> seb128: launchpad disagrees with you
<maxb>  Apport retracing service  2 hours ago
<maxb> visibility: 	private → public
<seb128> maxb, will it marked it as duplicate rather
<seb128> duplicates are cleaned and opened
<maxb> It's annoying, especially when the so-called cleaning doesn't actually prevent people downloading the coredumps
<hggdh> alourie|work, a 7z-auto-extractable file is a 7z archive with the extractor code wrapped around. This should be seen as an archive, on Linux
<alourie|work> hggdh: thanks, I saw your comment on the bug page. Can I help here with upstream?
<hggdh> maxb, this is an ongoing work. I was writing a stacktrace cleaner to see if we can clean it of private data and have apport mark a reprocessed bug public
<maxb> Your first obstacle is that launchpad doesn't support permanently removing attachments
<hggdh> alourie|work, yes, if you not mind: (1) look at upstream (both mailinglist and bugs) to see if this has been requested before; (2) if it is a bug, then add the upstream link on our bug;
<hggdh> maxb, well, we do our part, and the LP devs will do theirs. I hope ;-)
<bddebian> Boo
<alourie|work> hggdh: I see the bug was already invalidated :-)
<jcastro> bdmurray, wrt to your email, isn't there a way to ask launchpad that?
<micahg> is there a bug meeting?
<bdmurray> jcastro: I don't think so that's why I asked you
<jcastro> ok well I'm not really keeping track of every upstream who is using lp
<jcastro> they kind of either do or they don't
<jcastro> or they sometimes comment on certain bugs but don't necessarily follow every bug
<bdmurray> okay, I was just looking for a rough idea of some who do
<bdmurray> I've another way to slice that list though so will work on that
<jcastro> I know alot who follow it, but they have their own bugzilla or whatever
<jcastro> so they don't really "use lp" like you mean "use lp"
<jcastro> unless that's what you mean. :p
<bdmurray> What I mean is if we made an effort to make any of those private bug reports public would anybody look at them.
<jcastro> I would think so, upstreams seem to like the apport traces
<jcastro> bdmurray, try the few tomboy ones and I'll ask sandy if they are useful
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay, great
<jcastro> bdmurray, is it possible to make someone in a certain project be able to see the private reports without being in bug control?
<jcastro> say and upstream for a certain project?
<bdmurray> jcastro: no, they'd need to be in bug control at this point in time
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> I don't think many would like that
<jcastro> when they see the form, etc.
<bdmurray> I thought we'd said if they are an upstream dev applying via the usual way was not necessary
<jcastro> ah, right
<jcastro> ignore me
<jcastro> (haven't had one do that in a long time)
<bdmurray> maybe you could try recruiting people?
<jcastro> ok
<bdmurray> I saw somebody commenting on grub2 bugs who might be an upstream dev, so then check and see if there are any apport-crashes then ask them about it.  If they really are.
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay they are public now but the stack traces don't look very good
<jcastro> which bug numbers?
<seb128> what is the issue discussed there?
<bdmurray> bug 350985 and bug 359567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 350985 in tomboy "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350985
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359567 in tomboy "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359567
<bdmurray> seb128: we were talking about making some private crashes public for upstreams
<jcastro> bdmurray, yeah he's says they're not useful
<andresmujica> bdmurray: hi i've just arrived...
<bdmurray> andresmujica: were we supposed to have a bug squad meeting today?  I didn't see or send an announcement.
<jcastro> bdmurray, ah, he says that he needs this implemented for that to work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApportMonoCrashes
<andresmujica> bdmurray: supposedly, but i've been out of town and wasn't able to make the arrangements :(
<andresmujica> i hope i'll end that thing by the end of august, or i'll go nuts
<bdmurray> andresmujica: I was out of town last week also why don't we reschedule the meeting for the 18th at the same time
<andresmujica> i believe it would be perfect. let me check.
<andresmujica> bdmurray: ok, 18th would be good, then same time, maybe we can hold the meeting at this channel #ubuntu-bugs
<bdmurray> that sounds good to me
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> i'll send it right now
<bdmurray> andresmujica: great, thanks for doing that
<matti> ;]
<micahg> bdmurray: wasn't there supposed to be a bug meeting today?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, there was supposed to be one however since no announcement was made letting people know about it we decided to postpone it until next week
<micahg> ok, cool, I'll wait for the annoucement
<andre___> does ubuntu 9.04 really still ship gnome-volume-manager?
<hggdh> andre___, I am not sure, I am running 9.10. But i *think* it did. http://packages.ubuntu.com should say... hold on
<andre___> eeks
<andre___> people forwarding reports upstream, but g-v-m is completely unmaintained anyway
<hggdh> andre___, yes, in the Universe repository -- meaning it is not installed by default
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> and still in karmic. Hum. Perhaps... time to ask the MOTUs about dropping it
<hggdh> andre___, did you update the entry for g-v-m to state it is orphaned?
<andre___> nope
<chrisccoulson> it seems g-v-m would be a good candidate for removal from the archives now
<hggdh> just pinged MOTU about it, let's see if we get any answer
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, yes, that's what I think
<andre___> true
<hggdh> andre___, will you update it? ;-) I mean marking it orphaned?
<andre___> err where?
<hggdh> on b.g.o... isn't there a way of doing it?
<andre___> ah. well, you can close it for new bug entries
<andre___> i can file a bug, don't have permissions to do it myself.
<hggdh> and I will look at the g-v-m bugs here, and discuss what to do
<hggdh> perhaps it would be a good idea, sending a clear sign g-v-m is not dead, but very near so
<andre___> well, since gnome 2.26 all functionality has been replaced by using nautilus etc
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i think most g-v-m bugs here are just WONTFIX really - you're going to struggle to find anyone interested in fixing them
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, I think so, also. But I do not want to go and wontfix them before talking it through :-)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - agreed :) i think installing g-v-m on existing systems is likely to cause more harm than benefits with the duplicated functionality now, so i definately think it should be dropped now. we're already removing quite a bit of cruft this cycle anyway
<hggdh> ugh, g-v-m in karmic is 2.24.1 !! really, really, time to throw it away
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, OK, I get the idea ;-)
<hggdh> anyway, just 37 open bugs right now
<hggdh> well, time to increase my karma, I guess
<chrisccoulson> don't steal all the karma ;)
<hggdh> :-D my precioussss
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - as there's not much response on #ubuntu-motu, you could open a bug report to request removal (and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors)
<chrisccoulson> i can then ACK it and subscribe ubuntu-archive, but i'm not sure whether to discuss it with people first
<chrisccoulson> personally, i don't think there's any point in keeping it around ;)
<chrisccoulson> andre__ - is there any functionality in g-v-m that is not yet handled elsewhere?
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> gnome-volume-manager still has rdepends - that would need to be resolved first
<hggdh> bad
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> bad bdmurray?
<hggdh> heh. We were discussing gnome-volume-manager a few ago. It has been orphaned on Gnome, and the current version we have on Jaunty/Karmic is 2.24.1
<bdmurray> yes, I saw that
<hggdh> I am considering closing all bugs on it as wontfix due to no upstream. Are you OK with that?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, I will open the bug, thanks
<bdmurray> I think the package should be removed first
<chrisccoulson> thanks hggdh - there is a bit of work resolving some of the current rdepends before it can be removed though
<hggdh> OK. We will still have the issue with the old bugs (Jaunty, Hardy, etc).
<bdmurray> and the bugs should also be checked to see if any are SRU worthty of course
<chrisccoulson> i will take a look at that at some point
<hggdh> will do. SRUs would only probably apply to Hardy, since it seems to have been orphaned at Jaunty time
<bdmurray> I don't see how a package being orphaned automatically changes the severity of a bug and its relevancy for an SRU
<hggdh> it does not. Its just that there is nobody available to write any new fixes. If Jaunty == Karmic, then no 9.04/9.10 code bugs will be fixed
<bdmurray> but in the extreme case if g-v-m hosed your whole system that would be SRU worthy and somebody should fix it
<hggdh> oh, yes, of course. And I do not lightly close bugs :-)
<bdmurray> My main point is that each bug should be carefully evaluated before Won't Fixing it
<hggdh> I agree
<bdmurray> Okay cool
 * hggdh is not looking for karma, anyway ;-)
 * hggdh now goes back to SNMP and a really hosed MIB
<bdmurray> Additionally when looking at them the bugs should be assumed to affect Karmic and subsequently Won't Fix'ing should only be used for Wishlist and Low type bug reports until the package is removed
<hggdh> well, given the slow response from upstream, even when supported, I guess we can safely assume that even bugs from now unsupported versions will affect karmic
<bdmurray> yeah, I'd agree
<bdmurray> What's that ubuntu cyclists team?
<bdmurray> I was thinking they'd be interested in bug 411881
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411881 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mytourbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411881
<greg-g> bdmurray: awesome. I just pasted the links in #ubuntu-cyclists
<bdmurray> greg-g: heh, I don't realize there was an irc channel!
<greg-g> of course! :)
<bdmurray> didn't
<greg-g> theres an IRC channel for everything
<BUGabundo> ola ola
<greg-g> and now sent to the mailing list :) we'll see if this whole "online social networking" things works :)
<greg-g> bdmurray: http://identi.ca/notice/7958449  ;)  From Fabian R.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-12
<noisymouse> Hi, I'm started to work on triaging bugs - I can't figure out how to set the status to wishlist, it doesn't show up in the list of statuses.
<micahg> noisymouse: only bug control members can set importance
<micahg> which bug?
<micahg> oh, and welcome! :)
<hggdh> <rant> why the hell people get to try to use X.509 certificates *without undertanding what they are doing> </rant>
 * hggdh feels better now
<hggdh> hi micahg how's life?
<micahg> ok hggdh
<micahg> I was going to ask you about a bug
<micahg> I got a negative response, but I didn't think I did anything wrong
<micahg> bug 153133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 153133 in firefox "update-manager seems to lose flash 9" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153133
<hggdh> looking at it
<BUGabundo> hggdh: just had dinner with "emigrantes" from Ubuntu-FR
<BUGabundo> only you missing!
<Ampelbein> micahg: just ignore those comments. i usually do. if I feel like discussing, I reply with the CodeOfConduct standard-reply.
<hggdh> micahg, nothing wrong there. The only thing is you might have added a bit of sugar to your responses. But they were not aggressive, anyway.
<hggdh> BUGabundo, french people in the Porto??
<micahg> ok hggdh, that's what I wanted to check...I try to add sugar if I'm not too tired :)
<hggdh> micahg, and Ampelbein is correct -- there are responses that you will live better if you ignore them
<hggdh> and -- of course ;-) -- thank you, micahg, for helping :-D
 * micahg just started subscribing to whole packages for bugs
<micahg> that's why I got that
<hggdh> ah. Welcome to the deluge
<micahg> I've done it slowly
<micahg> only 3 packages right now
<BUGabundo> hggdh: portuguese, leaveing in Paris
<micahg> with low traffic
<micahg> as I get them more settled, I can add more
<BUGabundo> micahg: u should try ALL ubuntu bug mail for a day
<hggdh> that's a way to do it. And we will need more people to take over, so we all owe you.
<BUGabundo> I tried tath for 2 weeks
<BUGabundo> it was crazy
<micahg> BUGabundo: that's got to be insanity
 * hggdh did not survive the first 2 days
<BUGabundo> close to it
<micahg> I only have 2GB of mail
<BUGabundo> aahaahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> I have HD
<micahg> I think I tried that for answers
<micahg> bug mistake
<micahg> *big
<micahg> BUGabundo: I use  hosted IMAP for e-mail at the moment
<BUGabundo> been there too
<BUGabundo> lasted 2 months
<BUGabundo> stop reading after 2 weeks
<BUGabundo> I manage to keep in ubuntu-users for 3 years
<BUGabundo> stoped 3 months ago
<BUGabundo> 300-450 emails per day
<BUGabundo> no idea how there are ppl that actually reply
<micahg> filters
<hggdh> lotsa filters
<micahg> well, we've got over 62k open bugs
<micahg> and it doesn't seem to be going down
<BUGabundo> you have more then me
<BUGabundo> lOLOL
<BUGabundo> I have about 800 open bugs
<BUGabundo> prob 200 active
<micahg> I'm trying to clean up firefox and firefox-3.0 and migrate some to firefox-3.5 and close the ones that are no longer relavent
<BUGabundo> 40 generating daily email
<micahg> I have about 600 open ones that I'm subscribed to
<BUGabundo> making me get ~100 bug mails dailty
<hggdh> hum. micahg, does ff3.5 support the LP extensions?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> and 3.6 yoo
<hggdh> I have not tried yet
 * micahg is using the LP stuff
 * hggdh is upgrading to 3.5 right now
<hggdh> yay, I am in it. Time to trash 3.(0|1)
<Ampelbein> i defined some keyword searches to ease daily live, e.g.: "deb foo" in the adressbar expands to http://packages.qa.debian.org/common/index.html?src=foo , similar for "ubu foo". "debbug 12345" gives me the debian bugreport, "lpbug 12345" the lp-report "gnomebug 12345" ... you get the idea
<hggdh> good idea...
<Ampelbein> hggdh: let me try to export those bookmarks and put them somewhere.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, thank you. IOU
<BUGabundo> time to hit the sack
<hggdh> g'night, BUGabundo
<Ampelbein> hggdh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~amoog/bookmarks.html
<hggdh> Ampelbein, thank you
<Ampelbein> you're welcome
<hggdh> yeeee I can be lazy again :-)
<hggdh> already in. Most welcome were the debbug & gnomebug :-)
<Ushaib> can someone assist me in reporting a bug? I'm following the instructions for using apport. I opened gedit, "report a problem", it says a browser window will open with a form to type the bug description in, but nothing happens.
<Ushaib> So I guess we have a bug in the bug report app :P
<micahg> what version of ubuntu Ushaib
<Ushaib> 9.04
<micahg> do you have firefox 3.0 installed?
<Ushaib> yeah, it is. I also installed Firefox 3.5 in my home directory, it's what I use, but I did not uninstall 3.0.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> you can try ubuntu-bug gedit
<Ushaib> it's Firefox crashing apparently.
<micahg> hmm
<Ushaib> "The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error"
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> BadWindow?
<Ushaib> yes
<micahg> bug 401055
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 401055 in firefox "Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<Ushaib> ok, I'll use a different user (with no 3.5) to report the gedit bug.
<Ushaib> thanks for your help.
<micahg> no, that's not it
<grepory> i think there's already a bug filed for the browser not openintg
<grepory> if i find it again, i'll dupe
<micahg> yeah
<grepory> time for julie and julia :D
<micahg> Ushaib: can you open 3.5?
<Ushaib> micahg, yep, it's what I used to open that launchpad link.
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> so
<micahg> Here's where you can file a bug for gedit
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit
<Ushaib> no worries, I'll use another user to report my bug (one with 3.0 as his primary browser)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, hi. Some two months ago you added an item to our meeting agenda. But you have not been there... care to expand on what you intended?
<Ushaib> thanks for the help
<micahg> np Ushaib
<micahg> hggdh: what do you think of my agenda item?
<hggdh> I like it, micahg
<scream> Pardon my question... but I could not find any documentation...
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/410297
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 410297 in sun-java6 "Sync sun-java6 6-15-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [High,Fix released]
<hggdh> now, when will be the meeting?
<scream> What time from when a fix is released, to it makes it on the repo (and then on my system)
<scream> ?
<micahg> scream: sync means for karmic
<hggdh> the package has been sent to the builder machines, and should be available soon
<scream> hggdh, oh... there is more to it then I realized...
<scream> Is there a wiki page that outlines the bug and fix (building) process? :)
<micahg> once it's in karmic, they usually backport it as a security release shortly thereafter
<NonvocalScream> micahg, so I'll need to enable -backports?
<hggdh> scream, yes indeed there is more to it ;-) Now, if you are running < 9.10, and you think the Java update should make it to your version, you can "nominate for release", for example
<hggdh> NonvocalScream, ^^
<NonvocalScream> ah
<micahg> NonvocalScream: no
<micahg> sorry
<hggdh> as I told you yesterday, you can always discuss your case on #ubuntu-hardened
<micahg> it will be in -updates or -security
 * hggdh does not deal with Java, if at all possible
<NonvocalScream> hggdh, I don't remember that... but I'll go discuss.
<NonvocalScream> It is possible that I disconnected or walked away.
<micahg> hggdh: did I use the term wrong?
<micahg> It is a backport, but not a -backport backport, right?
<hggdh> NonvocalScream, please: ask your question/explain your issue, and wait. Patiently.
<hggdh> micahg, what term?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> am I slow or what?
<micahg> security team will backport java6 update to stable releases
<hggdh> I think it would be a -security
<NonvocalScream> hggdh, I will, and thank you for your help :)
<NonvocalScream> I have done so in the channel you referenced.
<hggdh> NonvocalScream, might help a bit to state what verison of Ubuntu you are running ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: I guess, I should just call it an SRU for simplicity
<hggdh> and thank you, BTW, both for prodding us here, and using Ubuntu, and being worried by this
<hggdh> micahg, guess so. I am unsure if it would be looked at as a security fix, or SRU. Given the way Java goes, SRU is probably more correct
<NonvocalScream> Jaunty
<hggdh> NonvocalScream, not here, at -hardened
<NonvocalScream> oh sorry
<hggdh> np
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i just was hoping someone could talk about some new things for bug traigers... more of an idea than an "i have that to talk about" kind of thing
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: it appears as if the each meeting is not fitting with my schedule very well... including the next one :-\
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: which I feel bad about..
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, it is not a bad idea, and we *can* talk about it. It just helps to know what you meant ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: cool then :)
<hggdh> and the meeting would have been today, but I do not think it happened.
<bcurtiswx> its next tuesday
<hggdh> thanks. I will update the wiki, then
<NonvocalScream> So -hardened is where I go to discuss the security bugs in the future?
<hggdh> NonvocalScream, -hardened is the ideal place to discuss security issues, yes
<micahg> hggdh: I thought the wiki was already updated
<hggdh> no, it was not
<hggdh> g'night, all y'all. Bed awaits.
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie|work> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<andol> How do we set importance for build failures, in the development branch? Take bug #411890 for example?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 411890 in php5 "karmic: Compiling php fails with autoconf 2.64" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411890
<alourie|work> how do I find what is the latest version of the Nvidia Driver planned for Karmic?
<Arcitens> Hi, I was told to come to this room because I'm having a bug in firefox 3.0.13 that completely freezes Ubuntu. Is it ok to ask for help in this room?
<alourie|work> Arcitens: have you looked at Ubuntu Answers and on forums for a possible solution?
<Arcitens> Yes and I was in the general #ubuntu room just before this. I couldn't find anything that described my situation. The person that was helping me in the general ubuntu room told me to come here.
<alourie> have you also tried to search the similar bug in bugs?
<Arcitens> I did. Both bugzilla and launchpad. Granted there are a lot of bugs to go through but I looked through quite a number and didn't find any that matched my situation.
<Arcitens> Perhaps I don't know what to search for though.
<alourie> Arcitens: I'm not sure this is the place for getting this kind of help ...
<Arcitens> Ok, that's fine. That's why I asked. Thank you.
<micahg> alourie: you could've sent the user to #ubuntu-mozilla
<micahg> oops
<micahg> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<alourie> micahg: thanks. I just wasn't sure where can I send him to. On the other hand, I wanted to mention that this is not the correct place for getting the kind of support he needed ...
<micahg> can you dupe a private bug?
<micahg> ping thekorn
<thekorn> micahg, hi
<micahg> can you dupe a private bug?
<thekorn> micahg, yes, if I have access to this private bug
<micahg> no, I can do it
<micahg> I'm wondering if it's possible
<micahg> to mark a private a dupe of a public
<thekorn> this means I have to be subscribed to this bug, directly or via a team I'm in
<thekorn> I think it is, let's try it
<micahg> seems to have worked
<thekorn> micahg, right it works, as long as you have access to the private bug
<micahg> cool
<micahg> thekorn: what's upstream for pango?
<thekorn> micahg, hmm, you are asking weird questions ;)
<thekorn> I don't know, lets try to find out
<thekorn> seb128, hi, do you know the answer to this question: <micahg> thekorn: what's upstream for pango?
<seb128> GNOME
<seb128> why?
<micahg> oh, was trying to figure out if there was an upstream for pango_ot_info_get
<micahg> crashes
<seb128> should be fixed in pango 1.15.2
<seb128> I've uploaded it yesterday
<seb128> what version do you use?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I saw crashes in 5 different packages
<micahg> seb128: the firefox crash person had libpango 1.25.1
<seb128> micahg, good idea to keep uptodate on unstable
<micahg> did you mean 1.25.2?
<micahg> I'll ask the user to upgrade
<micahg> seb128: should I dupe the ff3.5 pango crash against the one you moved to pango?
<seb128> micahg, which one?
<micahg> bug 412107
<ubot4`> micahg: Bug 412107 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412107 is private
<micahg> you moved bug 412175
<ubot4`> micahg: Bug 412175 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412175 is private
<seb128> micahg, I did reassign and close it
<micahg> thanks :)
<seb128> thank you for pointing it
<micahg> np, I finally found some crashes I could do something with :)
<alourie> is bughelper tool still useful?
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> Anyone know if there is a way to do a bug search, specifying bugs without a milestone?
<bdmurray> mrooney: could you elaborate?
<mrooney> bdmurray: I'd like to find papercuts without a milestone: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?advanced=1
<mrooney> I can select milestones, but I don't see a way to say NO milestone
<bdmurray> mrooney: I don' think there is a way really
<pascal80> mrooney: why don't you order by milestone
<mrooney> pascal80: that's clever, thanks!
<pascal80> It looks like its possible to change &orderby=milestone into &orderby=-milestone too in the search url to get the ones without milestone first
<Sinani201> Hello
<Sinani201> I just joined the Bug Swuad, where's a good place to start?
<Sinani201> *Squad
<Sinani201> Anyone?
<mrooney> Sinani201: Welcome! the topic has some good places I think!
<mrooney> have you looked at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs ?
<Sinani201> mrooney: Thanks, I'll take a look at that page.
<Sinani201> It looks like I should start with triarging bugs, right?
<hggdh> hum. Already gone...
<mrooney> has anyone seen bug 412660 filed before? I noticed it too, wondering if it is a popular bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412660 in ubuntu "laptop touchpad "tapping" not working in 9.10 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412660
<chrisccoulson> mrooney - it stopped working after a g-s-d update changed the location of the gconf keys for touchpad settings
<chrisccoulson> but that should be fixed now :-/
<chrisccoulson> and it should even migrate the settings correctly on upgrade
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: ah thanks how glorious
<chrisccoulson> but maybe something else doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> i cant test as i don't have a touchpad;)
<l3dx> anyone know how to configure git-daemon?
<micahg> l3dx: try #ubuntu for support
<l3dx> micahg: did that too :) just thought it was worth a try to ask in some of the developer channels too
<micahg> l3dx: this is the triage channel, not a developer channel :) #ubuntu-motu would probably know
<micahg> maybe #ubuntu-server?
<greg-g> or maybe a git channel? ;)
<l3dx> I'm at #git too :o)
<l3dx> but it seems to be a hard question :P
<BUGabundo> ola
<greg-g> l3dx: gotcha :)
<Jeruvy> dumb question but what does MOTU stand for?
<mrooney> Jeruvy: Masters Of The Universe (repository)
<greg-g> and, for more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dtchen> masters of the universe
<Jeruvy> really ;)  I've read the wiki page, didn't help ;)
<mrooney> it is right there on the wiki, Jeruvy :)
<greg-g> "They are community members who spend their time adding, maintaining, and supporting as much as possible the software found in Universe."
 * Jeruvy gets glasses
<Jeruvy> ah different page, I was on the ubuntu.com motu page that didn't explain that.  Thanks :)
<Jeruvy> as long as I don't have to ride a griffon...
<hggdh> well, you do not *need* to, of course ;-)
<Jeruvy> :)  hggdh great comment :)
 * hggdh bows
<aguynamedryan> I hope I'm not hitting on a sore subject, but what's the deal with the whole dash/sh/bash issue?  Is there some page that describes the current state of affairs and the rationale?
<aguynamedryan> Ah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<kklimonda> aguynamedryan: why would it be sore?
<aguynamedryan> Looks like there is a lot of controversy about the move to make dash == /bin/sh
<aguynamedryan> Seems like it's causing a lot of bugs
<kklimonda> actually it was changed in ubuntu some time ago and we don't get a lot (if any) bug reports..
<kklimonda> debian guys are having quite a heated discussion about it though..
<kklimonda> fwiw I think that setting bash as a default /bin/sh was a bad move.. it has terrible sh compliance, even in it's "compliance mode" :/
<kklimonda> or to be more exact - it just allow people to do things that aren't specified in some posix document ;)
<aguynamedryan> Is there a script that I can use to quickly change all references to /bin/sh to /bin/bash?
<aguynamedryan> I'd love to just point a script at a folder and have it "fix" all the files
<kklimonda> quick sed would be enough
<aguynamedryan> If only I was handy with sed :-(
<kklimonda> it would be something like sed -e "s|^#!/bin/bash$|/#!/bin/sh|g" -i file.sh
<aguynamedryan> I'll see if I can wrap that up in a nice little script...thanks!
<hggdh> well, bashism is considered an  error for pacackaed scripts.
<aguynamedryan> I'm just trying to build something from source...no packaging just yet
<kklimonda> hggdh: sometimes it's easier to change interpreter and make package depend on bash explicitly than to fix bashisms
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, I just mean shell scripts (that default to the shebang of /bin/sh) should work the same under sh and bash
<hggdh> kklimonda, yes, there is that
<aguynamedryan> I've been grinding away on this build for a while, sorry if I'm not keeping up with you guys mentally :-/
<hggdh> aguynamedryan, no problem. I also have had a bad day -- on coreutils and at work...
<hggdh> and I do apologise if my answers we a bit on the short side
<aguynamedryan> Take that source code!: grep -R -l /bin/sh * | xargs -n1 -Iflile sed -e "s|/bin/sh|/bin/bash|g" -i flile
<aguynamedryan> scorched the earth!
<hggdh> brb in half-hour
<bdmurray> jdstrand: do you know if the new ipw2200 firmware resolves any issues?
<jdstrand> bdmurray: the one I recently upgraded?
<jdstrand> updated
<bdmurray> jdstrand: yeah, I couldn't find a changelog easily
<jdstrand> bdmurray: there is no changelog for it (Intel refused to release it)
<bdmurray> mmm great
<jdstrand> bdmurray: it seemed to make my wife's laptop initialize the card somewhat better
<bdmurray> jdstrand: I was wondering if it resolved stuff like "ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting".  I can't seem to find the bug I was thinking of though
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I don't know. I never saw that too much
<jdstrand> bdmurray: it hasn't made it any worse, I can say that much :)
<bdmurray> well, that's something!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-13
<micahg> ogasawara: I replaced my laptop, should I close out old hw issues I had since I can no longer test anything?
<micahg> assuming I was the only one with the issue of course
<ogasawara> micahg: yah that'd be great
<micahg> ok, thanks
<charles_> kklimonda: IMO #407692 should be changed to `wontfix'.  it's not `incomplete' since we don't need any more information from the bug reporter
<charles_> kklimonda: unless you got a better answer from the ubuntu-art team?
<kholerabbi> charles_: have you considered using up and down arrows on the icon?
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> and happy hugday
<seb128> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hi seb128
<micahg> hi seb128
<seb128> hey micahg
<micahg> would the crash in bug 410664 have been fixed with gtk 2.17.7?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410664 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410664
<seb128> micahg, I don't know there was quite som client side rendering fixes there
<seb128> could be
<micahg> ok, I'll request user try with latest GTK
<seb128> mdz_, ^ that seems similar to the issue you had some weeks ago, is there still a bug about that?
<seb128> mdz_, the one where firefox was crashing when run by apport
<mdz_> seb128, bug 401055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401055 in firefox "Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<seb128> mdz, thanks
<seb128> micahg, that's a duplicate of this one
<micahg> ah, indeed
<micahg> except I can't seem to move a bug that's duped against it
<micahg> maybe someone else can?
<micahg> bug 412685
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 412685 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412685 is private
<mdz> micahg, un-duped
<micahg> mdz: where was that from?
<mdz> micahg, an apport crash report from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~loedur
<seb128> mdz, how did you have access to this bug?
<mdz> seb128, I have LP super powers
 * seb128 wants those ;-)
<mdz> they marked the bug as a duplicate before the retracer found it, so I think the retracer skipped it
<seb128> I've to ssh to retracers to subscribe the bug triage team to those every time which is boring
<mdz> seb128, how about having the retracer always subscribe a "retracer team" of people who can see the core dumps?
<seb128> could be a good idea yes
<seb128> I will talk with pitti about that again when he's back
<micahg> mdz: is bug 412010 the same?
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 412010 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412010 is private
<micahg> THe first 4 of the stacktrace were the same
<seb128> micahg, could be, hard to say without looking at the issue in details
<micahg> the next one is XRemoteClient::CheckChildren instead of XRemoteClient::CheckWindow in yours
<micahg> seb128: how much of the stacktrace needs to match to be a dup?
<mdz> micahg, that one had no sensitive info in it (had been retraced), so I've just marked it public
<mdz> seb128, you are in crash bug triagers, right?
<seb128> micahg, depends, I don't know this codepath enough to tell if that's the same issue
<seb128> mdz, yes, but the team is only subscribed after retracing
<micahg> ok
<mdz> seb128, right, 412010 was retraced, was wondering if you could see it
<seb128> I can
<seb128> the only bugs I can't see are the ones not retraced yet
<seb128> and I often need to visit those when retracers crash on a bug to see what is wrong
<seb128> or untag
<seb128> anyway no big deal we have a subscribe command, it's just a ssh away ;-)
<jarlen> how is the hug day of the week going?
 * matti hugs jarlen 
<matti> ;d
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session "On-Call Review" with cjwatson, seb128, james_w and me in 12m in #ubuntu-classroom
<MacSlow> pedro_: I'm here in any case
<pedro_> MacSlow, nice, I was about to ask to what's the status of bug 402246, you commented there but didn't changed the status/importance ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402246 in notify-osd "Title has no limit of lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402246
<MacSlow> pedro_, updated
<pedro_> MacSlow, thanks
<pedro_> MacSlow, may you look at bug 401602 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401602 in notify-osd "First notification appears as a GtkMessageDialog" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401602
 * MacSlow looks
<MacSlow> pedro_, updated
 * pedro_ updating the hug day page
<pedro_> MacSlow, could you look at bug 410870 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410870 in notify-osd "ActionInvoked and NotificationClosed signals alwas have zero ID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410870
<pedro_> brb
<MacSlow> pedro_, hm... ID-couter incremeant works
<MacSlow> pedro_, I'd set 410870 to "Needs more info" but I can't find that option
<pedro_> MacSlow, incomplete is the needinfo on lp, i'll set that for you
<MacSlow> updated
<pedro_> MacSlow, what do you think about bug 381416 and bug 371093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381416 in notify-osd "notify-osd should have a close button" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381416
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371093 in notify-osd "[wishlist] Click to dismiss" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371093
<pedro_> they're requesting a similar feature: able to dismiss the notification, one with a button and the other with a click
<MacSlow> pedro_, well that's for the bin if ask me (or the design-folks)
<MacSlow> pedro_, people just didn't read the spec of notify-osd
<MacSlow> pedro_, not having a close-button to dismiss notifications is a design-feature and not missing functionality
<MacSlow> pedro_, design-folks and me say "won't fix" pretty clearly to this
<pedro_> MacSlow, roger, may you add a comment there?
<MacSlow> F**K
<MacSlow> added the commnt to the wrong bug
<MacSlow> can I delete comments?
<pedro_> MacSlow, mm nope you cannot...
<MacSlow> pedro_, well I commented and set to "Won't fix"
<pedro_> awesome :-)
<MacSlow> pedro_, should it stay for "Wishlist"-importance?
<pedro_> MacSlow, yeah, it was a feature request but closed as won't fix it's ok to stay with that importance
<KD8FYT> Howdy all
<KD8FYT> I have been using ubuntu since version 5, and ran into a problem after the latest upgrade from 8.10 to 9
<KD8FYT> I have dont lots of reading on the internet as well, and no resolution
<KD8FYT> *done
<KD8FYT> well shit
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> baboo, sir
<pedro_> MacSlow, have you seen bug 347565 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347565 in notify-osd "notication window does not follow panel" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347565
<pedro_> MacSlow, it was milestone for jaunty but didn't make it, do you have any updates on it?
<MacSlow> pedro_, sorry no
<MacSlow> pedro_, positioning is tricky because of metacity and compiz needing two separete code-paths for handling positioning
<pedro_> MacSlow, shall we move the milestone to later then?
<MacSlow> pedro_, set it to karmic
<pedro_> MacSlow, ok will do , thanks
<plars> seems ubuntu-bug has issues when calling it on a .crash file
<plars> you just get a popup saying "no such file or directory"
<plars> anyone aware of a workaround for this?
<pedro_> plars, perhaps use apport-cli -c ?
<plars> pedro_: cool, I'll suggest that... thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
 * plars didn't realize apport-cli would handle crash files too, I've gotten too lazy with ubuntu-bug for everything :)
<bdmurray> plars: I'd report a bug about that too, it'd make sense for ubuntu-bug to work with crash files
<plars> bdmurray: it already exists:
<plars> <bdmurray> plars: I'd report a bug about that too, it'd make sense for ubuntu-bug to work with crash files
<plars> err
<plars> stupid cut/paste
<plars> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/401973
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401973 in apport "ubuntu-bug's quoting prevents .crash files from being reported" [Low,Triaged]
<bdmurray> plars: great, thanks
<micahg> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> hi
<micahg> hi
<micahg> can I get my bug control membership extended?  expires at end of month?
<bdmurray> micahg: done
<micahg> thanks :)
<charles_> anyone around who can change the Status of #407692 to Won't Fix?
<bdmurray> bug 407692
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407692 in transmission "Icon for Transmission does not suggest the program's purpose" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407692
<charles_> bug 407692
<bdmurray> charles_: I can understand why it would be Won't Fix for Ubuntu but why for upstream?
<charles_> for the reasons I gave in comment #5
<charles_> what icon intrinsically says "bittorrent client"?
<charles_> I have no idea
<charles_> if an artist were to magically drop such an icon in my lap I'd consider it, but unless that happens, there's nothing to be done about this ticket
<bdmurray> that makes sense but my making it won't fix it is harder for an artist to find
<bdmurray> s/my/by/
<bdmurray> so I think leaving it open would increase it chances of getting fixed
<charles_> hm, that might be true
<charles_> that's a good point
<bdmurray> charles_: so then what would you like to have happen with it?
<charles_> hmmm
<charles_> "Confirmed" is the only one of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status that really fits
<charles_> it feels wrong to leave a ticket intentionally open for an indefinite period....
<bdmurray> How is that?
<greg-g> *cough* bug 1 *cough*
<greg-g> ;)
<ubot4> greg-g: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<bdmurray> heh
<grepory> bug 1 is awesome.
<ubot4> grepory: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<grepory> i stumbled across that when look for bugs w/ mentoring available.
<grepory> (which it has)
<charles_> greg-g: point taken :)
<micahg1> charles_: as I started cleaning out the old firefox packages, sometimes I can get things moving on 3-4 year old bugs
<charles_> possibly it feels odd because I've been using the transmission launchpad ticket count as a yardstick lately... the last couple of point releases have closed a lot of launchpad tickets
<charles_> transmission gets more good suggestions & useful bug reports from launchpad than any other two distro trackers
<micahg1> awesome :D
<greg-g> charles_: yeah, I can understand the desire to keep bug report statistics "clean."  Maybe "[Wishlist] It'd be nice if there was an icon that conveyed 'bittorrent application'" :)
<greg-g> charles_: thats great
<micahg1> charles_: I started using the qa site to show trends
<micahg> do you use it?
<charles_> no. I've been using the tickets system and follow brainstorm, but haven't looked at the qa site
<micahg> idk if they have stats for transmission
<micahg> I can't seem to find it
<bdmurray> charles_: do you have any theories as to why the bug reports in Launchpad are better?
<charles_> hm.  well for the handful of crashes, the automated tracing/retracing has been very nice.  but in general.. no idea.
<charles_> for example fedora's tracker only has a handful of transmission tickets at all, even though it's the default torrent app there too
<charles_> compare/contrast to launchpad which has had 259 transmission tickets...
<greg-g> so a combination of volume and retracing
<greg-g> cool
<thekorn> maybe fedora's user don't use bittorrent ;)
<charles_> even though ubuntu is the biggest distro, they don't have a 10x lead over fedora, so I still get more feedback from launchpad even after taking market share into account
<charles_> thekorn: maybe so.
<greg-g> "the sociological norms of the major distros"  I foresee an academic paper coming out of this discussion
<kklimonda> charles_: please, leave 407692 for a while longer
<charles_> kklimonda: yes, bdmurray talked me out of wontfix :)
<kklimonda> charles_: I'll handle it once I get in contact with bdmurray on ubuntu-bugsquad as it's quite an interesting case
<kklimonda> great :)
<charles_> kklimonda: googling around for p2p + icon, I found http://tinyurl.com/qq7xu4 which is someone's stock image, but might be a good starting point for a suitably-inspired icon artist
<thekorn> maybe ubuntu's design team has a good idea about an icon
<thekorn> on the other hand, changing an icon off a successfull application is a no go, IMO. people identify software by its icon
<charles_> it conveys the nature of p2p better than upload/download arrows imo, since p2p is about everyone sharing with everyone else
<hggdh> greg-g, I like the tile of the paper. Now, I wonder which conference/symposium/workshop it would be best suited for...
<charles_> thekorn: I'm sure changing the icon to suit the gnome HIG would be a tough sell to the devs on the mac client... :)
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> maybe it's a wrong approach? I was thinking about it other day..
<kklimonda> I think we could divide users of bittorrent client into two categories - those who know about bittorrent and those who just want to download files. The first group would be attached to a single torrent client and for them an icon that make no sense isn't a proble as they know it already
<kklimonda> and for people who don't know about bit torrent at all finding an icon that make sense may be impossible. I think that a good solution would be to create some sort of download centre where all different kinds of downloads are handled.. then more generic, hig compliant icon could be used.
<BUGabundo> hey kids
<kklimonda> hey mister
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda sir
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-14
<grepory> is there a google calendar or something that i can subscribe to that will give me bugdays and the like?
<grepory> because that, my friends, would be awesome.
<mrooney|w1> grepory: that is true, a calendar with bugsquad/control/qa meeting would be neat
<grepory> mrooney|w: super useful.  and bug days.  basically any of these events that i get e-mails about.  or even just attaching ics invites would be handy.
<hggdh> I think there is one somewhere...
<hggdh> well here it is: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar but it is not listing bugsquad meetings right now (we moved out of -meetings into here
<micahg> I thought they were thinking about that with the fridge
<grepory> nice
<grepory> that is so awesome
<grepory> i guess a separate QA calendar that isn't so noisy would be nice, too.
<grepory> or i can just turn off the ubuntu calendar when i don't want to see it. :)
<grepory> or just copy events from the fridge calendar to a calendar of my own when i want to attend.  regardless.. very nice.
<grepory> should bug 358339 be set to confirmed?  i'm not sure there needs to be more action taken on it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358339 in notify-osd "Use a slight gradient in notifications" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358339
<crimsun> it's already assigned to someone, so i'd let mpt adjust status
<grepory> kk
<grepory> i think that most of the remaining new bugs are in situations like this one.
<grepory> or not.
<micahg> If anyone thinks that bug 406454 would be helpful, maybe you should select This bug affects me too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406454 in malone "[Usability] cannot figure out in which package version a fix was released" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406454
<hggdh> just did it
 * kklimonda too :)
<kklimonda> I also don't like that package branches are linked to bugs :/
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> that can be helpful for packagers :)
<micahg> so they don't have to work to hard to patch something
<micahg> you can just branch the branch and then they can pull the revision with the patch (or something of the sort)
<bdmurray> kklimonda: why don't you like it?
<kklimonda> bdmurray: when I click on a branch linked to bug I'd expect to get to the page where I can see a branch that fixes a bug and not packaging branch linked to 3 dozens of other bugs
<micahg> kklimonda: that's the branch home page
<micahg> maybe LP 3.0 would have better UI
<micahg> *will
<micahg> kklimonda: on the LP-dev list, they are talking about 3.0 UI right now, maybe you want to sign up and comment?
<kklimonda> micahg: I know where does the link take me. What I don't get is how is packaging branch linked to actual fix of a bug if it doesn't contain a fix itself and only a "metadata" (i.e. debian/ directory)
<bdmurray> kklimonda: could you provide an example?
<micahg> kklimonda: so whoever is going to fix it, knows where to pull the code from for the most updated version
<micahg> AFAIUI
<kklimonda> bdmurray: for example https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/transmission/ubuntu
<kklimonda> bdmurray: now, I don't see a connection between this branch and fix for any SIGSEGV.
<kklimonda> (for example)
<micahg> kklimonda: it can load the latest upstream source code
<micahg> and show you the latest ubuntu/debian dir associated
<kklimonda> micahg: hmm?
<micahg> so depending on where the changes are needed you can make them
<bdmurray> these are more interesting
<micahg> generally, an ubuntu fix will become a patch in the debian dir
<bdmurray> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission
<bdmurray> and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/transmission/karmic
<kklimonda> bdmurray: I agree - here at least I have whole code so I can actually try to find a piece that fixes a bug
<micahg> maybe the wrong branch was linked?
<bdmurray> yes, that's what I would think
<kklimonda> no, both branches - ~ubuntu-desktop/<package>/ubuntu and ~ubuntu-branches/<release>/<package>/ are now linked to bugs
<micahg> kklimonda: maybe ask the maintainer of the branches the purpose?
<kklimonda> (I think it's a step forward and so my understanding is that it's still work in progress..)
<kklimonda> I think I'll have to take to james_w about his work on bzr-buildpkg and whole vcs-pkg idea. I'm really interested in it
<crimsun> andresmujica: you probably want to idle in #ubuntu-audio-help
<crimsun> since you're triaging these linux+pulseaudio bugs
<andresmujica> done :)
<dholbach> good morning
<matti> *blink*
<Awsoonn> fresh install of karmic with encrypted home, first login gives an error "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/dereck/.ICEathority" what package whould this be reported against?
<dez> Hi, I just want to start helping on ubuntu development and thought the first step should be bugfxing. anyone can help me with some questions?
<pedro_> dez, best place to ask is #ubuntu-devel
<pedro_> here we discuss bug management rather than fixing
<pedro_> look at the topic
<dez> pedro_: sorry I have just joined this channel because I read it on bugsquad/gettingInvolved webpage
<Awsoonn> dez: I'll take any questions you have in either channel
<Awsoonn> welcome to the community :)
<dez> Awsoonn: thanks :)
<dez> Awsoonn: the point is that I am computer engineer and since I have beed using ubuntu for years I want to start helping
<dez> Awsoonn: and I really don't know how to start... :P
<Awsoonn> great! I assume you know c/c++?
<dez> yes
<Awsoonn> awesome, well the best way to start is to find somethign that annoys you and fix it. It's prety generic advice I know, but it works. :)
<dez> Awsoonn: I assume there is a bug list or something like this, right?
<Awsoonn> of course, http://launchpad.net
<Awsoonn> there are a few 100,000 bugs there though
<dez> cool! so this will be my entrance point... :)
<Awsoonn> what kind of area of development are you most interested?
<dez> I prefer working on core features, but for starting I will be glad to help on whatever needed
<Awsoonn> cool, I am interested in the same area. You can do it to, my first patch ever was in apt afterall, and it doesn't get much more core than that. :)
<dez> yes, you are right :)
<dez> I supposse the first fix is hard to implement, mostly in the how-to-start and how-to-pack-it rather than the coding side
<Awsoonn> *nods*
<Awsoonn> you might even try fixing a typo for your firxt bug just to learn the workflow. :)
<dez> I will check the buglist and then read some info. I will come back with more questions later
<dez> many thanks Awsoonn :)
<Awsoonn> anytime ;)
<dez> Awsoonn, is there any page where the bugfixing workflow is explained?
<Awsoonn> yes and no, there is a 'bug fixing tutorial' somewhere in there
 * Awsoonn looks for the link
<Awsoonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<dez> Awsoonn, many thanks again.
<ColdWind> cans omeone raise importance on bug #409673 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409673 in poppler "latest poppler prevents pdftex/pdflatex from working correctly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409673
<ColdWind> seb128: ping? ^^^
<seb128> ColdWind, changing status will not make any difference
<seb128> it just needs sponsoring
<ColdWind> it affects basic functionality of pdftex, pdflatex, kile, and probably other programs based on those
<ColdWind> seb128: ok :p
<seb128> try asking #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> I would upload if that was not so much to download
<ColdWind> thanks seb128
<charles_> is there anyone here who can do admin-type work on brainstorm.ubuntu.com?
<Pici> charles_: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-brainstorm ?
<charles_> yes, I'm asking there too :)
<charles_> just trying to cast a wider net
<Pici> Just making sure ;)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - can you trigger bug 413660?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413660 in brasero "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413660
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, under gnome it was immediate, and made the system unusable. Under kde, I could
<hggdh> at will
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - would you mind posting the output of "gvfs-mount -li" to somewhere like pastebin?
<chrisccoulson> i can see where the issue is but i'm just interested;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be related to the fact you have a GVolume without an associated unix device path, which is quite believable, but I'm not sure of what sort of volume that would be
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, http://pastebin.com/f3525b313
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks
<chrisccoulson> as suspected, you've got a volume with no unix-device property
<chrisccoulson> that's wierd though :-/
<chrisccoulson> would be good to attach that to the bugzilla report
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - do you have a CD in your drive?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, I *should* not, let me check
<hggdh> nope, no CD loaded
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks. i just chatted to davidz on #gnome-hackers and he said that nothing should assume that a GVolume has a unix-device property. so the fix i have on my computer here seems correct
<hggdh> cool. Fix to libbrasero, or to Nautilus?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, if you want me to test it, no prob. I can build it here
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - if you don't mind building it, the patch i was going to propose is here: http://pastebin.com/m49c24780
<chrisccoulson> i've got to disappear to make some dinner now
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, will build it
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<hggdh> ok, now building a2~ppa1 to test (locally)
<hggdh> huh? I am getting "only garbage was found in patch input". Time to look at it :-(
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, it works. At least, so far ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - thanks for testing. it's fixed upstream now too, although there are some extra checks in the upstream fix too
 * albert23 just verified the upstream patch :-)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, welcome. At least now I have a working gnome ;-). I guess we can wait for the upstream fix (we do have a bypass)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - upstream already fixed it too. i'm going to push the change to bzr now - probably not a good idea to wait for the next upstream tarball with this one ;)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, personally, I agree with pushing it now, since I am not sure on what conditions will cause the error (yes, I did understand the patch, but am still unsure on *why* I got it
<hggdh> and a lot of people did not
<hggdh> albert23, so you are all set?
<albert23> hggdh: yes I am
<hggdh> cool. One more bug bites the dust
<chrisccoulson> hggdh, you got it because the GduVolumeMonitor on your machine lists a GVolume without a unix-device property (that's as much as I can say, as I'm not sure why that volume doesn't have this property though)
<chrisccoulson> i chatted with davidz, and he said that property is not mandatory
<albert23> hggdh: do you also see a non existing cdrom drive in nautilus? I think that might trigger the bug?
<chrisccoulson> so it's totally normal for it to be not there
<chrisccoulson> a non-existing cdrom drive could be related actually
<chrisccoulson> you mean there is an icon for a drive which isn't there?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, yes. But I *do* have a DVD/CD unit
<albert23> If I click it it says /dev/scd1 does not exist, which is correct, the real cd is scd0
<chrisccoulson> albert23 - could you post the output of "devkit-disks --dump" and "gvfs-mount -li" somewhere (pastebin)?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - in your case then, i think there is probably no other issue than the brasero bug :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bloody brasero, mesays
<hggdh> I correct myself -- there is a cdrom0, pointed to /dev/hda
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that is a bit wierd then
<hggdh> I wonder if this is a left over, this machine has gone through Hardy to Karmic upgrades
<albert23> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253344/ is devkit-disks
<albert23> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/253346/ is gvfs-mount
<chrisccoulson> do you have a CD drive anywhere in your /etc/fstab?
<hggdh> there you go!
<albert23> chrisccoulson: arg, yes indeed
<hggdh> yay. Certainly a left over
<chrisccoulson> could you try deleting it?
<hggdh> http://pastebin.com/f6f3e1001
<hggdh> much better, now
<albert23> chrisccoulson: yes, it's gone now
<hggdh> so, I guess, this might impact only users that have been upgrading since before devkit
<chrisccoulson> albert23 - fantastic:)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will mention this to pitti when he's back and ask him what he thinks
<hggdh> btw, my fstab entry was for /dev/hda, so there
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<plars> bdmurray, or anyone else that might know... I'm curious if there are any documented policies concerning a pragmatic support to old bugs, for instance, bugs that say "hey I tested this daily build of {hardy, intrepid, jaunty, etc} and it won't install for me"
<plars> is it realistic to go through the process of "install the final intrepid image and see if it was still broke", wait 3 months for them to never respond, then mark it invalid?  Or is there any problem with saying "hey, sorry this went so long with nobody responding, but we're in karmic now.  Would appreciate your further testing with karmic and file a new bug if it's still not working for you"
<mrooney|w> plars: I think either is acceptable
<mrooney|w> If the bug sounds easy to reproduce, I'd try to verify on a livecd / VM
<mrooney|w> on Karmic
<plars> mrooney|w: my particular issue is with bugs that are very very old, and on things like daily images for a past release cycle
<plars> mrooney|w: right, on current release it's a whole different story
<greg-g> the most common thing done is option 2, if it is fixed in Karmic/$DevVersionOfUbuntu and really important to backport to older supported releases, they can file  a SRU
<mrooney|w> plars: yeah it doesn't matter so much if it is fixed in Intrepid final, unless it is important enough to warrant an SRU
 * greg-g nods
 * mrooney|w waves to greg-g
<greg-g> heya mrooney|w, how goes?
<mrooney|w> pretty good, how about yourself?
<plars> to take the notion a step further...
<plars> would it be worth considering writing a quick script to generate a list of all the bugs file before hardy development started
<plars> exclude things like bug#1 of course
<plars> and have a bug day where that list is searched for bugs that are obviously against versions where support has long expired
<plars> and close them with some friendly stock reply
<greg-g> mrooney|w: doing really good, actually. :)
<plars> I don't think you could just script the whole process... there may be some things lurking in there that are clearly reaching further than the current release
<greg-g> plars: bugs filed from that era could still be around
<greg-g> no reason why a bug in vrsion 1.2 in some package isn't inherently  valid in version 1.9 in Karmic
<greg-g> which is why we need someone to test the test case for each bug in Karmic
<plars> greg-g: true, but I suspect there's a lot of cruft that could easily be removed
<plars> packages that don't exist any more, image doesn't work, etc
<greg-g> if the package doesn't edist anymore in any support Ubuntu version, then yeah
<plars> additionally - unless someone is willing to go back and retest, the bug is not going to progress
<greg-g> well, again,  the prefered/most common method is to test in development, and if fixed and need to backport, do an SRU
<greg-g> no need to test old images of Ubuntu until the fix is in Karmic
<greg-g> of course, I'm not the bugmaster
<greg-g> :)
<plars> greg-g: but in this case, if the bug was against a version for which an SRU can no longer be filed...
<greg-g> plars: make sure that the bug is not present in Karmic, still.
<plars> sorry, it's friday afternoon and I'm just being philosophical :)
<greg-g> 'tis cool :)
<greg-g> always test in Dev, move on from that outcome of that.
<greg-g> does my reasoning make sense?
<plars> of course, just thinking about the general volume of bugs problem
<greg-g> yeah, that one is a tough one to deal with.
<greg-g> I've mostly just tried to find packages that I use a lot myself and sign up for the bug mail so i can stay on top of it (in theory)
<greg-g> we just need more of that and $some_awesome_new_process
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-15
<maxwellr> i've found a couple of bugs in karmic alpha 4 , where to report?
<james_w> maxwellr: hi, use ubuntu-bug <packagename> for each bug
<james_w> where <packagename> is the package that you think is at fault
<maxwellr> ubuntu-bug gnome , mouse pointer keeps flashing while doing operations (when wait mode)
<james_w> maxwellr: ubuntu-bug is a command you can run from a terminal
<maxwellr> and then something asks me tell about bug or i just type after the packagename ?
<james_w> it will prompt you
<maxwellr> okay, thx
<james_w> what is your video card?
<maxwellr> intel 950 gma
<maxwellr> btw the performance is amazingly increased
<maxwellr> love it:D
<james_w> good :-)
<james_w> I think I've found your bug
<james_w> it sounds like bug 380017
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380017 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Mouse pointer flicker with KMS and UXA enabled (UXA bug)" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380017
<maxwellr> yeap, that should be it.
<james_w> so you can subscribe to that to find out the progress
<maxwellr> i'll. thx
<james_w> also "   This bug doesn't affect me (change) " if you click "change" there then it records you as affected
<maxwellr> one more thing, gedit gives segmentation fault sometimes
<maxwellr> it happened yesterday, after i changed the options of grub.cfg so i can edit with nautilus
<maxwellr> after that i kept getting seg fault until i restart x
<james_w> does it happen on every file?
<maxwellr> no
<james_w> does it still happen?
<james_w> did you get an apport pop-up?
<maxwellr> no, it happened once and after steps i explained
<maxwellr> apport also crashes
<james_w> oh
<james_w> that makes it trickier :-)
<maxwellr> one more, screen randomly goes off and then on again. happened twice today.
<james_w> that should be fixed this week
<james_w> I can't remember the bug number, but it's a well known problem
<maxwellr> ok, good.
<james_w> thanks for the testing
<muxfr> Hi
<muxfr> I can't get my sound working for hours now. count it be a bug in ubuntu?
<muxfr> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<muxfr> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<muxfr> ?
<jjardon> hello, can anyone confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-common/+bug/414033
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414033 in gnome-common "Can't compile: automake1.11 not supported" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> hey
<andol> That part about not Confirming your own bugs, does that also cover the base when you'r pretty much nailed all the reasons behind it down? Right now I'm thinking about bug #414232.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414232 in munin "munin-node tries to "autoconf" /usr/share/munin/plugins/postgres_space_" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414232
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-16
<Flare183> Can I setup the bug-triage application to where I can use it with Launchpad?
<Flare183> And if so, how?
<BUGabundo> Flare183: please refrase your question
<BUGabundo> I didn't understand it
<Flare183> !info bug-triage
<ubot4> Flare183: bug-triage (source: bug-triage): Bug triaging and forwarding tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Flare183> That package.
<Flare183> I want to set it up with Ubuntu's Bugs
<BUGabundo> Flare183: there's apport
<BUGabundo> which is LP and Ubuntu specific
<Flare183> BUGabundo: IBut I'm trying triage bugs, not report them.
<Flare183> But*
<skazi21101> i think i found bug in installer on installation disc and in all generic kernels. i have asus x51rl laptop. and i want very much that it become workable. i can`t install ubuntu to it since 8.04, because installation process fail (installer can`t see my cd drive).
<skazi21101> then i experimented with the kernel trying to compile it
<skazi21101> and the solution comes cery quickly. i fixed fstab
<skazi21101> it was /dev/!!!hdb!!!        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<skazi21101> it became /dev/!!!sg0!!!        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<skazi21101> it was hdb by dafault and cd doew not work
<skazi21101> but after fix it work perfectly
<skazi21101> is it interesting to ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> HI skazi21101
<BUGabundo> let me read it
<skazi21101> sorry for my english
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> please file a bug and input that data
<BUGabundo> use $ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> it will collect most required data
<BUGabundo> and open a website (launchpad.net)
<BUGabundo> where you will need an account and then you can file the report
<BUGabundo> thanks for your interest in making Ubuntu better skazi21101
<skazi21101> there is a problem with launchpad
<skazi21101> time errors
<skazi21101> and time outs
<skazi21101> i just want to know. as for the first look, am i right or wrong?
<skazi21101> i`m novice in ubuntu.
<micahg> ping hggdh
<micahg> bug 413952, convert to Q?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413952 in firefox-3.0 "Virus attacks.destruction of my netw. conf. all the time.Impossible to conf.: WPA2 enterprise param. with private key.Not professionnal." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413952
<micahg> hi
<mac_v> hi
<micahg> ok what version ar eyou running
<micahg> I think the latest is .6
<mac_v> version of? grease monkey is .8
<micahg> which package are you using?/
<mac_v> i got it from> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/files
<mac_v> the stock replies.js
<micahg> try getting the whole package from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<mac_v> micahg: but wouldnt that install all the scripts? or would i be able to choose?
<micahg> it installs them all, but you choose which one to use :)
<micahg> it's really ahndy
<micahg> *handy
<mac_v> hmmm... ah, i could disable it in grease monkey , nice... i'll install and see how it works
<micahg> ok, I'm going to bed, I'll be on tomorrow
<micahg> or later today as it is
<mac_v>  nite...
<BUGabundo> good morning
<ziroday> Hi, is there a way to accurately pinpoint suspend/hibernate failures, which log files should I be looking at?
<micahg> ziroday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<micahg> This one might be better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<ziroday> micahg: more bed time reading
<ziroday> also for some reason it likes to disable networking when coming out of suspend
<micahg> ziroday: which chipset?
<ziroday> micahg: bcm4322 using the wl driver.
<micahg> hmm idk
<micahg> which version of ubuntu?
<ziroday> jaunty, about to test karmic
<micahg> ok
<micahg> You can try #ubuntu to see if anyone has a quick answer
<muxfr> Hi
<muxfr> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=508442
<ubot4> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 508442 in alsa-lib "default mixer setting too low on Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HDA [8086:293e]" [Low,New]
<muxfr> this bug seems to affect my sound card,
<muxfr> I never could get it working.
<muxfr> Is that bug fixed or still there?
<muxfr> it's intel ICH9
<muxfr> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<muxfr> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<hggdh> hey kklimonda, just remembered: Welcome in!! How does it feel to be able to change the importance?
<BUGabundo> hahah
<BUGabundo> isn't that old news?
<BUGabundo> or am I time warping ?
<hggdh> it is old news, some 4 days old, or so. But I had forgotten
<kklimonda> hggdh: even older :)
<kklimonda> hggdh: it's useful :)
<BUGabundo> now I have yet another smuck to nag about :)
 * BUGabundo is still _considering_ applying
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> well it took me 8 months to apply to Membership
<BUGabundo> so I still have time for bug squad :)
<hggdh> well, 4 days, or four weeks, it's almost the same on the cosmic scale
<kklimonda> true
<hggdh> and, still, I had forgotten ;-)
<hggdh> which *could* be used as part of a proof that my memory is not up to par with the cosmic scale
<BUGabundo> now that remind me of TOTBB tv show intro
<kklimonda> or you are just synced to the cosmic scale and don't care about days and weeks ;)
<hggdh> heh
<yvan300> ok, i still can't really catch on with this whole triaging bugs thing, can anyone give me an example of what i should do with this typical bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/414489
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414489 in pulseaudio "Feature request: dynamic range compression" [Undecided,New]
<grepory> yvan300: don't feel bad.  i am fairly clueless too.
<micahg> relax, we're here to help :)
<yvan300> grepory, glad i'm not the only one
<yvan300> so can you tell me what i should do micahg?
 * micahg is looking
<yvan300> :)
<hggdh> hum.
<yvan300> micahg, so, what needs to be done?
<hggdh> that one really sounds like a wishlist
<hggdh> yvan300, you decided to start with a not-so-easy-to-work-without-experience bug ;-)
<yvan300> hggdh, oh, well could you guys point me to a bug and show me how it should be solved?
<grepory> it looks like dynamic range compression has been on their todo list for a while
<hggdh> it *sounds* like a wishlist
<micahg> sorry my browser borked
<micahg> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> so, one thing you could do is check on the upstream site (for PA), and see if this bug is already reported
<hggdh> welcome, micahg
<yvan300> hggdh, so basically i type in the search 'dynamic range compression...........'?
<hggdh> yvan300, also, I think you are, right now, mixing two different concepts
<yvan300> hggdh, :O, what did i do wrong?
<hggdh> yvan300, you did nothing wrong
<hggdh> but you are mixing *triaging* with *solving*
<yvan300> hggdh, dude yet i have no idea how to solve one bug :'(
<micahg> ah, the classic trap :)
<hggdh> for you to solve a problem, you first have to know (1) *what* is really the problem; (2) is this specific issue here a problem? ...
<yvan300> hggdh, so solving is pretty hard for a noob then?
<hggdh> no, it is not, once you know what is the problem, you know where the problem is, you have all necessary data to isolate it, and you have the expertise to do so
<hggdh> just a few bits
<micahg> but the key is that it's not the job of bugsquad to solve problems but rather get them into the hands of the proper people that can solve
<hggdh> but -- and much more important -- this channel deals mostly with the  parts that figure out if there is a problem, and where the problem is
<yvan300> hggdh, ok, well then show me how to triage a typical bug then
<hggdh> OK. Let's keep with bug 414489
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414489 in pulseaudio "Feature request: dynamic range compression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414489
<yvan300> yup
<hggdh> The title already suggests this is not something in PA ("feature request...")
<yvan300> hggdh, what is pa?
<hggdh> PA == PulseAudio
<yvan300> hggdh, oh, continue then
<hggdh> we tend to abbreviate, sometimes heavily. Please correct me when needed
<yvan300> ok
<BUGabundo> hggdh: :)
<BUGabundo> wfm, afk, brb,bbl,lp,u1,etc
<hggdh> so
<yvan300> ..................
<hggdh> we then open it, and see a short comment, pointing to a blog
<yvan300> hggdh, where are you seeing that?
<yvan300> never mind :P
<yvan300> lol
<hggdh> now, both you and me are in the same boat, sort of: I have no idea of what is "dynamic range compression"
<hggdh> but we can read...
 * hggdh goes into an intermezzo
<yvan300> lol
<yvan300> i think it's a sound equalizer
<hggdh> yvan300, one of the most difficult parts in triaging is *figuring* out where, if anywhere, is the problem
<yvan300> so that some stuff is not too loud etc
<hggdh> you cannot resolve a bug if you do not know what the bug is
<yvan300> hggdh, this looks like a feature request to me
<hggdh> THANK YOU
<yvan300> hggdh, have i solved it?
<hggdh> this is the point: first, you must read the report; then, you must be critical of it
<yvan300> triaged
<BUGabundo> yvan300: advice: never assume you know what it is, if you don't have something to backup that up
<hggdh> it does _sound_ like it
<hggdh> but
<BUGabundo> devs can do strange things (specially with names)
<yvan300> BUGabundo, what are you talking about, lol?
<micahg> also, blog post implies feature might exist upstream or at least a request
<hggdh> this is the part where, now that we have a bit of an idea of what the request is, we go upstream
<yvan300> hggdh, sorry but i have to go right now
<hggdh> no prob
<yvan300> i will bbl
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> the ardour of the young :-)
 * hggdh wonders how someone can *solve* a problem without even knowing *what* is the problem
<micahg> hggdh: youth :)
<micahg> they think they can...
<micahg> hggdh: this is LP related, but can you check out bug 414401
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414401 in malone "Add a comment and subscribe button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414401
<micahg> I'm having a discussion in the LP channel about it
<hggdh> micahg, checking
<BUGabundo> micahg: "youth" ? LOLOL
<BUGabundo> how young are you little friend?
<micahg> older than you :)
<micahg> not by mich
<micahg> *much
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> seems everyone knows everything about me
<BUGabundo> maybe I shouldn't be so Public :)
<micahg> you've mentioned your age before
<BUGabundo> several times , I bet
<micahg> grepory: you mentioned you're still clueless?
<micahg> something we can help with?
<hggdh> micahg, what is the problem with a comment automagically subscribing the commenter?
<micahg> the problem is for people that have filters set up for lots of mail
<micahg> it changes the header for people subscribed to bugmail
<hggdh> hum. I never noticed it (but then, I only get bug email cuz I am subscribed to them, either directly or via the package
 * BUGabundo raizs eye brow
<BUGabundo> micahg: you filter per header where it stats subscribers?
<BUGabundo> or per reference to bug/package/team, like I do ?
<micahg> well, reason why you are subscribed changes if you subscribe manually
<BUGabundo> does it?
<yvan300> hggdh, you there?
 * micahg is here
<yvan300> micahg, can we continue where we left off :D
 * micahg actually has to leave soon, will you be around in about 2 hours?
<yvan300> micahg, ok then
<micahg> ok, hggdh might be back before then
<BUGabundo> dinner bbl
 * micahg is eating a late lunch
<yvan300> hellow!
<hggdh> yvan300,
<hggdh> sorry, was busy
<yvan300> hggdh, just now, brb :)
<matti> Dear me.
<matti> yvan300: I read Hellow_ as Hello.
<yvan300> hggdh, ok, ready :P
<yvan300> hggdh, yo???
<hggdh> yes, I am here
<hggdh> patience, yvan300, patience ;-)
<hggdh> so where were we?
<yvan300>  BUGabundo, what are you talking about, lol?
<yvan300> <micahg> also, blog post implies feature might exist upstream or at least a request
<yvan300> <hggdh> this is the part where, now that we have a bit of an idea of what the request is, we go upstream
<yvan300> <yvan300> hggdh, sorry but i have to go right now
<hggdh> OK
<yvan300> hggdh, you wanna try a different bug?
<hggdh> your call, yvan300
<yvan300> you link an easy one for me please :D
<micahg> yvan300: I suggest picking a package that you are familiar with
<hggdh> that would help a lot, yvan300. Which packages do you feel comfortable with?
<yvan300> hggdh, by packages you mean programs?
<hggdh> yvan300, yes, that's a way of looking at it
<yvan300> hggdh, well, when i think of it, the package i use the most is my browser, lol
<micahg> yvan300: which browser do you use?
<yvan300> micahg, chromium, epiphany and firefox
<hggdh> yvan300, chromium is not yet supported by us (michag?), so either epiphany or FF
<yvan300> hggdh, why is it not supported?
<micahg> hggdh: chromium is in the repos
<micahg> !info chromium jaunty
<ubot4> micahg: chromium (source: chromium): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13.2-1 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 420 kB
<hggdh> yvan300, so it is supported
<micahg> oops
<micahg> wrong package :)
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> perhaps not :-D
<micahg> hggdh: you're right
<yvan300> ok so what to do :P
<micahg> epiphany or firefox
<hggdh> yvan300, for a programme (or package) to be supported, it must be -- heh -- *packaged* and in one of the supported repositories
<yvan300> oh
<hggdh> so, if Google's chromium us not in there, then we -- meaning Ubuntu support -- do not deal with it.
<hggdh> you can still get help on #ubuntu, or answers.launchpad.net, though
<yvan300> hggdh, oh kk, so now i'm looking for a new epiphany bug
<yvan300> hggdh, how to go about triaging this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/413814
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413814 in epiphany-browser "firefox,epiphany,and opera that i have close or crash if u will . when i watch a movie online and close the page it goes down .think it was my comp. because how old drivers are for my board and no 3d excelleration" [Undecided,New]
<yvan300> so how should you handle this?
<micahg> ok, first, let's teach you about the browsers
<micahg> firefox runs on the gecko engine
<yvan300> ok
<micahg> epiphany has gecko and webkit versions
<micahg> opera is webkit
<hggdh> yvan300, on browsers, micahg is way better than I am
<micahg> except micahg has to leave in a minute :)
<micahg> but I'll be back in a couple of hours
<yvan300> awww
<yvan300> micahg, no prob
<yvan300> hggdh, what's your speciality?
<micahg> my point is, that if the problem is cross browser platform, the problem most likely isn't in the browser but a shared component
<hggdh> generic help, Evolution, coreutils, and general complaining
<micahg> i.e. gecko and webkit
 * micahg is Mozilla all the way :)
<micahg> right now just the various versions of firefox
<yvan300> micahg, lol
<yvan300> kk
<yvan300> hggdh, what's coreutils?
<hggdh> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils
<yvan300> oh
<hggdh> a series of command-line utilities for core usage on *IX systems (like, 'cp', 'rm', etc)
<yvan300> oooooooooo
<micahg> ok, I have to go, hggdh can take over
<yvan300> micahg, bye
<petrs> hi there. I have tried installing KK alpha4 and noticed a coupl of few bugs and problems. Can you suggest me how to report them effectively, please? Would it be possible that I'd tell you my story here and you'd tell me what are already known problems so I don't waste everybody's time by reporting them?
<yvan300> petrs, are one of them a failing hard disk?
<petrs> yvan300, nope, don't scare me :)
<yvan300> lol
<yvan300> petrs, i am new to bugs as well so i'm no help :D
<hggdh> petrs, the easiest way is to check http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for the bugs
<hggdh> we would have to search also ;-)
<yvan300> hggdh, can you understand this man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7qHmqQWLyw
<petrs> hggdh, I was kinda hoping someone would know the alpha4 known bugs bugs
<petrs> ok then, I'll go searching
<hggdh> petrs, there are known issues when A4 was released, and there are new bugs brought up by A4
<petrs> hggdh, is it possible to say filter the list of bugs to just those reported for A4?
<hggdh> petrs, no, there is no standard filter for that. But you can order "newest first". Since A4 was releases, what, 3 days ago, it will be easy
<hggdh> yvan300, no, I cannot understand him, but then I am also slightly deaf
<yvan300> hggdh, who ever is able to understand him, has special powers :)
<jmarsden> petrs: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4#Known%20issues
<jmarsden> (Oh, he left already)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-16
<Licuadora> penguin42: hey, this time it worked
<penguin42> hmm that's annoying!
<Licuadora> penguin42: but, you wann se the log anyway?
<penguin42> nah, I don't think it will be interesting except after a failure
<Licuadora> So, you dont know what caused this problem?
<Licuadora> it stayed like this for some time
<penguin42> sorry no, but if it happens again take a copy of the /var/log/messages after it's failed and .xsession-errors and dmesg (you may need sudo to copy some of them) and what's in those files might help someone figure out why
<penguin42> it's difficult without seeing what state its in when it tried
<Licuadora> ok, also there i s messages, and messages.1
<penguin42> some of it might still be in there - I'm happy to take a look if you put them on a pastebin or the like
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Bs8ecGMR
<Licuadora> tHATS THE message file
<Licuadora> penguin42: see anything strange there?
<penguin42> Licuadora: Nothing too odd in there - what's in your CD drive?
<Licuadora> Oh, it's a Livecd 10.04, I was gonna reinstall
<Licuadora> there is another message file
<Licuadora> this one has an extension    .1
<penguin42> that'll be an older one; I don't think that will help
<penguin42> Licuadora: how about a .xsession-errors.old - when is that form ?
<Licuadora> So, did you find anything intresting?
<penguin42> no, not in the messages file
<Licuadora> .xsession? i do not know where that is
<penguin42> in your home directory, it's called .xsession-errors and there should be a .old one
<Licuadora> let me check
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XRznAMG1
<Licuadora> there it is
<Licuadora> Some of it is in spanish
<penguin42> is that .xsession-errors  or .xsession-errors.old ?
<Licuadora> .old
<Licuadora> You wanna see .xsessions-errors?
<penguin42> no, I think that'll be from after you rebooted
<Licuadora> So, what did you find out
<penguin42> So that has some odd errors - the ones from gnome-power-manager complaining about 'Either HAL or DBUS are not working' are odd
<penguin42> although I guess we don't use HAL now - hmm
<penguin42> Licuadora: Did you do an update during the session which refused to shutdown?
<Licuadora> I dont even know what that is...
<Licuadora> Yeah, i installed a driver
<penguin42> which one?
<Licuadora> Intel, a ethernet driver
<Licuadora> e1000
<penguin42> you had to explicitly do that?  It normally just happens
<penguin42> part of the normal kernel
<penguin42> when you did that did it ask you to reboot then?
<Licuadora> well, here is what happened
<Licuadora> Ater a power surge failure, my eth0 did not reckongnized my cable, weird thing is, Ubuntu liveCD 8.04 DID rckongnize the cable, but not 10.04
<Licuadora> So, i was asking at the forums and stuff, and someone suggested to install some backport files
<Licuadora> and then downloading the drivers from intel
<Licuadora> And i reboted
<Licuadora> rebooted
<Licuadora> after that, is when it started failing
<penguin42> ok - it's good to have the story; did the reboot immediately after installing the driver work OK?
<Licuadora> and still, no cable internet
<Licuadora> yes
<penguin42> you say you downloaded drivers from Intel - excatly what?
<Licuadora> let me check
<penguin42> and how did it ask you to install them?
<Licuadora> Move the base driver tar file to the directory of your choice.  For
<Licuadora>    example, use /home/username/e1000 or /usr/local/src/e1000.
<Licuadora>  /lib/modules/<KERNEL VERSION>/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.[k]o
<Licuadora> there it is, installed
<penguin42> ok, if that was broken it could upset stuff - but it's a bit weird; anyway, what we really need is a dmesg and as much as possible in the state where it's just faield to shutdown - I'd probably pull that Intel driver out and put it back to the default one from Ubuntu
<Licuadora> And where that might be?
<penguin42> good question - it depends what the Intel driver did to it
<penguin42> did you say that it was working ok on 10.04 prior to the power problem?
<Licuadora> Yeah, it was working, until that day
<penguin42> ok, so it was probably a bad idea to install the driver from intel
<Licuadora> then, i had to take out my PCI sound card to install a PCI WIFI card, and now, i do not have sound either
<Licuadora> the built in sound did not work
<Licuadora> it was intel then
<Licuadora> Anywho... I dont think is a physical thing, since Ubuntu 8.04 DID detected my cable
<penguin42> I think you need to clear stuff out and get back to a normal setup with just the Ubuntu ethernet driver and then someone can try and figure out why that isn't working
<Licuadora> re install?
<Licuadora> I did reinstall after that day
<penguin42> I normally would suggest not to, but probably best
<penguin42> you could try seeing if you can get ethernet to work from the install cd
<Licuadora> i even tried to install Sabayon, but it didnt detected my cable, not evenubuntu Studio
<Licuadora> No, i tried the 10.04 live cd, and no
<penguin42> I'd try and debug the ethernet from there
<Licuadora> If i upgrade to 10.10, will it fix it?
<Licuadora> What about a fresh install?
<penguin42> 10.10 is still quite unstable
<penguin42> but if 10.04 used to work for you then I think you should try and figure why it stopped
<Licuadora> Pff, i am no programer, i dont know any machine languaje
<penguin42> are you ircing from the same machine or have you a separate machine?
<Licuadora> I just use Blender, but is kindda anoying not having sound
<Licuadora> Same machine
<Licuadora> i have a WIFI card
<Licuadora> And the cable works in my Netbook
<penguin42> what is in /sys/class/net ?
<Licuadora> let me check
<Licuadora> etho lo wlan0 folders
<penguin42> ok, and what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<Licuadora> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:1c:c0:6b:03:c9
<Licuadora>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<Licuadora>           Paquetes RX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Licuadora>           Paquetes TX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Licuadora>           colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000
<Licuadora>           Bytes RX:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<Licuadora>           Memoria:e3100000-e3120000
<penguin42> and is the cable currently plugged in?
<Licuadora> yes
<penguin42> ok, could you get the result of sudo LANG=C ethtool eth0   into a pastebin? (You may need to install ethtool)
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4sY5XiMN
<penguin42> wow - never seen that before
<penguin42> the 'Speed: Unknown!' and 'Duplex: Unknown! (255)' is VERY odd
<Licuadora> What do yous'
<Licuadora> What do you think that is happenning?
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/478572/ is mine
<Licuadora> twisted pair
<penguin42> that could be that new intel river you've put in, you could try it after a reinstall - when you say a power problem, what exactly happened
<Licuadora> So...
<Licuadora> A lighting bolt striked near my house
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> that could have caused permanent damage to the card
<Licuadora> but why the 8.04 detected?
<penguin42> good question; you could try reinstalling 10.04 and do the ethtool eth0 again and see if it gives sane output
<penguin42> but if it did damage something then it is possible its damaged in a way that 8.04 happens not to have problems with; bit odd though
<Licuadora> Na, i think i'll just wait for 10.10 for a fresh install
<Licuadora> Or... do you think is a possibility for a fix?
<penguin42> difficult to know - you have an unusual problem
<Licuadora> Well, thanks anyway
<Licuadora> Hey...
<Licuadora> are you a developer?
<penguin42> I only fix things that bug me, not a full time dev
<Licuadora> penguin42: maybe you could put some 8.04 ethernet code...oh
<Licuadora> well, can you tell the guys from developing, to use some 8.04 code in 10.10?
<penguin42> well stuff normally gets better not worse! So if you really can find something that works in 8.04 but not in 10.04 it would need to understand why - but if the only fix is to fix a card damanged by lightening they might not be very sympathetic
<Licuadora> hm.. you have logic in you typing....
<Licuadora> Then again, it could be useful and be maketed as : LIGHTING BOLT PROOF
<penguin42> hehe true
<penguin42> I'm not sure what the testing procedure would be
<Licuadora> So, there is no way to give my machine an analisys an nd then send it someplacde for checkup?
<penguin42> no, I don't think so - but there are things which normally will help; e.g. the dmesg, or output of ethtool help find most problems
<Licuadora> well, i already wrote down tds for futere reference
<Licuadora> thank you very much
<Licuadora> now, i am outta here
<kiwinote> hggdh: hi!
<kiwinote> hggdh: as you may recall I applied for bug control membership a few months ago
<kiwinote> hggdh: there was some discussion about importance settings in an upstream product (ie software-center) vs importance settings in Ubuntu as a whole
<kiwinote> hggdh: would you be able to describe how to proceed? do I need to reapply, or are 3 +1's and one -1 sufficiant?
<nigelb> kiwinote: what's your LP id?
<kiwinote> nigelb: it's kiwinote
<nigelb> kiwinote: oh, you got the expiring mail?
<nigelb> wait, didn't you get approved by Brian that time?
<nigelb> I thought you did.
<kiwinote> nigelb: no, I applied, but there was some discussion about whether my application was good enough to join yet
<nigelb> kiwinote: talk to pedro when he comes on.
<kiwinote> nigelb: ok, thanks
<vish> kiwinote: one problem while applying is that others dont know who you are..
<vish> kiwinote: so its always better have mentioned that you have done loads of SC work
<vish> initially itself
<kiwinote> vish: yeah, although when I applied was before I started coding on s-c
<kiwinote> vish: at that stage I had only done bug triage
<vish> kiwinote: yeah that too could have been mentioned initially , you should have had mvo replying immediately than later..
<nigelb> yeah, ack's should come immediately.
<kiwinote> vish: tremolux (a s-c developer) replied positively straight away, but there was discussion about how I choose the importance levels
<kiwinote> I knew to much about s-c to follow the importance guidelines all the time ;)
<kiwinote> too
<kiwinote> 24/25 march is the date of the application if anyone wants to look back
<vish> kiwinote: oh had tremolux replied too? but mvo is more illustrious i guess ;p
<kiwinote> hehe
<Laibsch> requesting confirmation for bug 618620 from people who run postgrey
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618620 in postgrey (Ubuntu) "warning in syslog about /var/run/postgrey.pid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618620
<hggdh> kiwinote: there?
<kiwinote> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> morning/evening kiwinote ;-)
<hggdh> kiwinote: I am looking at your application now
<kiwinote> hggdh: ok, thanks
<hggdh> (meaning *will*
<hggdh> now
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> too early
<kiwinote> hggdh: aha, don't worry, take your time
<hggdh> kiwinote: yes, you more than qualify. Give me a few
<kiwinote> hggdh: ok, thanks a lot
<hggdh> kiwinote: welcome in!
<hggdh> :-)
<kiwinote> hggdh: great, thanks!
<njin> pedro_: Hello
<njin> pedro_: I'm going outside, repair a friend's pc and have a good cup of coffe, and if possible install uby. See you late
<pedro_> njin, hey! ok see you later ;-)
<hallyn> general bug question - when i have a bug that's reported as affecting 3-5 projects, is it normal to change the priority/status for each project?  Or just one, bc that's enough info?
<hallyn> and also, is marking it invalid against a particular project considered ok (if it has nothing to do with that package)?
<hggdh> hallyn: (1) yes -- each project/task may have its own importance; (2) samewise, each project/task may be marked INVALID as needed (or any other applicable status)
<hallyn> hggdh: i guess what i'm asking out of laziness is the inverse - is it ok to only mark status/importance in a single one of the lines?
<hallyn> hggdh: but thanks, that's very helpful.  i'll now feel free ot mark invalid :)
<hggdh> hallyn: heh. Ideally, each would be marked... sorry for the extra work ;-)
<hallyn> hggdh: will do that then, thanks :)
<njin> pedro_: i'm back
<nigelbabu> pedro_: poke?
<pedro_> nigelbabu, hello
<pedro_> changed your nickname? ;-)
<nigelbabu> pedro_: No, xubuntu won't let me in.  Trying to fix that.  On a live cd now.
<nigelbabu> pedro_: can you blog about the patch day and how awesome it was? I was supposed to, but my system is not being very friendly today.
<micahg> pedro_: I'm still on the list so all seems good :)
<pedro_> micahg, \o/! great so lp is not *that* broken ;-)
<pedro_> nigelbabu, will do it trough the qa blog
<nigelbabu> pedro_: \o/
<nigelbabu> Thank you :)
<pedro_> nigelbabu, you're welcome , good luck fixing your system :-)
<nigelbabu> pedro_: Might reinstall.  Looks like.
<pedro_> eek...
<nigelbabu> ugh, a lof of hacking I did for a project is on the hard disk :(
<devildante> nigelbabu: too much hacking kills hacking, I guess :P
<nigelbabu> devildante: looks like
<devildante> anyway, the patch/bug day was really awesome! thanks guys :)
<nigelbabu> devildante: No.  Thank YOU for participating
<devildante> Thank YOU for thanking ME for participating :p
<nigelbabu> devildante: how did the process feel though
<nigelbabu> ?
<nigelbabu> was it complicated?
<devildante> nigelbabu: not at all :)
<nigelbabu> devildante: just about getting a hang of it?
<devildante> nigelbabu: it's easy, all we need is volunteers ;)
<simar> ashams: There??
<penguin42> pedro_: hi
<pedro_> penguin42, hello
<pedro_> vish, around?
<penguin42> pedro_: You commented on my bug 617912 that the retrace failed and marked as incomplete, however there is a lot of other debug  attached to the bug which may be of use - was this an automatic marking as incomplete or not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617912 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617912
<pedro_> penguin42, no it was not, I've read the stacktrace before
<pedro_> penguin42, if you look at it you'll see that it's missing a lot of symbols that might be important for the developers to determine where's the crash
<vish> pedro_: hi!
<sinurge> mm alpha3 - rhythmbox[1847]: segfault at 30 ip 049ebf35 sp bfca2300 error 4 in libindicate.so.4.0.3[49e7000+d000] am not sure how to read this
<pedro_> penguin42, look at Stacktrace.txt and ThreadStacktrace.txt
<pedro_> sinurge, enable apport and report the bug :-)
<pedro_> penguin42, sudo service apport start force_start=1 ; reproduce the crash and report the bug
<penguin42> pedro_: ok, I'm not quite sure I can retrigger the seg - but it's still giving out loads of menu related debug which I suspect are related
<sinurge> just did that :)
<pedro_> penguin42, they maybe are, just having a good stacktrace we could determine that :-)
<sinurge> just wanted to know if anyone can help read anything that is apparant in that line
<pedro_> vish, awesome, you got email ;-)
<penguin42> pedro_: OK, I'll see if I can retrigger it - if not, I've still got it spewing tones of menu related debug, do you want that as a separate bug - I'm farily sure they're actually the same underlying problem
<pedro_> sinurge, that's no use, it only indicates that there was a crash related to that library
<pedro_> penguin42, yes, one issue per bug please
<vish> oh!
<penguin42> pedro_: OK will do, although to be honest I really do think it's the same issue
<vish> pedro_: you got mail , too! :p
<pedro_> vish, \o/!
<vish> :)
<penguin42> pedro_: Right, have backtrace - I'll get it onto the bug in a few seconds
<devildante> I didn't get mail :(
<devildante> :p
<penguin42> pedro_: Can you let me know if that's enough
<pedro_> penguin42, looks ok, could you execute 'thread apply all bt full' in gdb and attach that resulting output to the report?
<pedro_> penguin42, please attach it because it's going to be a bit long
<pedro_> penguin42, thanks for the stacktrace ;-)
<penguin42> pedro_: OK, will do - do you know if there is anyway of getting the gnome warnings to give more debug - I'm fairly sure they're the underlying reason
<Laibsch1> requesting confirmation for bug 618620 from people who run postgrey
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618620 in postgrey (Ubuntu) "warning in syslog about /var/run/postgrey.pid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618620
<penguin42> pedro_: I suspect the code in the 043 patch in gtk+2.0 isn't doing enough checking but I don't understand enough how it's supposed to work
<njin> pedro_: hello
<penguin42> bah, doesn't want to trigger again at the moment
<penguin42> pedro_: OK, one thread apply all bt full
<pedro_> penguin42, thank you
<penguin42> pedro_: It's a bit hit and miss whether it segs - I guess it just depends what crud it dereferences
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-17
<abhijit> hi
<kermiac> hi seb128, I know you're extremely busy atm but did you get a chance to test the gedit hook mate? bug 582253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582253 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Apport hook for gedit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582253
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> Guys.. I remember.. there is a weblink to request for a mentor for ubuntu bugsquad.. but i lost the link.. can somebody let me know the link
<yofel> stanley_robertso: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<nigelb> yofel: shortcut, poke vish :p
 * vish pokes nigelb ;p
<nigelb> hahaha
<stanley_robertso> Thanks yofel .. i have placed my request now
<stanley_robertso> Not sure.. who will be looking into it
<JFo> that reminds me
<JFo> I haven't sent an update to the list about my excellent mentee
<JFo> :)
<vish> stanley_robertso: did you read the wiki yofel gave you? ;)
<stanley_robertso> yes vish
<stanley_robertso> i went through it.. and then applied for membershiop .. anything that i missed ?
<vish> stanley_robertso: the "How to request a mentor" section?
<stanley_robertso> yes
<stanley_robertso> I followed the same.
<vish> stanley_robertso: read again :)
<nigelb> vish: re: that trackpad bug
<nigelb> the person complaining has probably never used a notebook and used a place where copy & paste isn't allowed.
<vish> nigelb: trackpad! me?
<nigelb> (or ctrl +V is disabled by default)
<vish> nigelb: oh that..
 * nigelb used putty for sometime
<vish> nigelb: if you see the comments, i'm totally confused by the bug... i just reverted the status..
<nigelb> vish: ah, ok
<nigelb> pedro_: you around?
<nigelb> fluxbox has like 14 bugs and the maintainer wants to work with us on clearing them
<nigelb> (the debian maintainer)
<pedro_> nigelb, yes
<paultag> heyya nightwish
<paultag> Oh shucks nigelb *
<nigelb> pedro_: meet paultag.  He's the debian maintainer of fluxbox.
<pedro_> nigelb, 9 New, 3 Confirmed, 1 Incomplete and 1 Fix Committed
<pedro_> hello paultag!
<paultag> heyya pedro_ :)
<nigelb> is it big enough for a hug day or we just get down and dirty?
<nigelb> paultag: Option A, you can look at the bugs and suggest what we need to do.
<nigelb> Option B, you can talk to jcastro and get bug control access.
<pedro_> nigelb, isn't having a lot of bugs for a bug day, I'd go ahead and triage those with some bugsquad help ;-)
<nigelb> pedro_: seems reasonable to me.  I'll sit down tonight with paultag on those.
<paultag> thanks pedro_, nigelb :)
<nigelb> Just 14 bugs, should take only an hour or so to figure out
<pedro_> paultag, if you have some instructions for debugging that'd be great as well so our community members can help you to triage the bugs there too
<pedro_> and we can also put the product in the adopt a package list
<paultag> pedro_: sure. I can note the status they should be on the bugs, and then have someone blast through. I don't mind spending time on it
<nigelb> paultag: You mail the bug squad list asking for help btw.
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<jcastro> who needs bugcontrol?
<nigelb> (and offering help with the debuging)
<jcastro> I just happen to be in there
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<paultag> Oh heyya jcastro
<nigelb> paultag: Its your lucky day!
<paultag> nigelb: any day with jcastro is never my lucky day
 * paultag hugs jcastro 
<pedro_> hahaha
<paultag> jcastro: thanks :)
<nigelb> jcastro: paultag is the upstream maintainer for fluxbox and he wants bug control.
<nigelb> There are some 14 bugs or so and he's recently pushed a new release of fluxbox :)
<jcastro> done!
<paultag> thanks jcastro :)
 * nigelb hugs jcastro again
<nigelb> jcastro: back from vacation?
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> \o/
<devildante> everyone: shouldn't the [MIR] Banshee bug not be on the list of the bug day?
<yofel> devildante: no it shouldn't, can you remove it from the list please?
<devildante> yofel: okay :)
<devildante> yofel: done :)
<yofel> thanks
<devildante> yofel: np
<devildante> everyone: is banshee-dbg enough to have a good backtrace?
<yofel> well, you'll need the debug packages of the used libraries too
<devildante> yofel: thanks :)
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> kermiac, ping
<devildante> hi abhijit :)
<abhijit> devildante, hello I have one doubt
<devildante> abhijit: what is it?
<abhijit> devildante, i need to submit one bug about suound. bug is whenever i am in fullscreen game - any game - e.g. beneath stell sky, mary any then at that time fn + and fn - and fn <mute> these three functions key dont work.
<abhijit> devildante, so question is which is the package to submit bug against?
<abhijit> maryo, freecol, wideland any application or game which go to fullscreen
<abhijit> devildante, ??
<devildante> abhijit: I *think* this is a known bug, lemme search
<abhijit> devildante, ok
<pedro_> guys if you have an identi.ca account or twitter, help out to spread the word about next bug day ;-)
<paultag> pedro_: when is it?
<pedro_> Thursday 19th August
<paultag> ( and do you have a link to the announcement )
<paultag> thanks pedro_ :0
<paultag> :) *
<pedro_> I've sent some announcement, wait a sec
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100819
<paultag> thanks yofel :)
<pedro_> if you can digg it too http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/100
<devildante> abhijit: didn't find it, I think you could file a bug against xserver-xorg (not sure)
<devildante> thanks pedro_ :)
<abhijit> devildante, not sure! :-(
<yofel> abhijit: maybe ping crimsun_ - he should know more
<abhijit> crimsun_, ping
<abhijit> yoasif, ok
<abhijit> pedro_, you know?
<yofel> might be something in SDL, at least I think I reproduced that once
<devildante> yofel: yeah, I suspected that as well
<abhijit> hmm
<devildante> yofel: I'd say also SDL, since apps that go full-screen like firefox and chromium aren't affected
<abhijit> devildante, yoasif hey i am talking about full screen fire fox etc
<nigelb> yofel: dan has sorta decreased his ubuntu sound involvement (just FYI)
<abhijit> you guys got the difference between any other aps fullscreen and a game's fullscreen?
<nigelb> yofel: though he does sponsor from time to time
<yofel> nigelb: I know, but he still knows a hundred times more about audio than I do...
<abhijit> devildante, yoasif when we go to game fullscrenn we only have control over to game only not the windows behind it
<devildante> abhijit, nigelb, yofel: *all* functions keys doesn't work when fullscreen, btw
<nigelb> yofel: hehe, agreed.  There is #ubuntu-audio-help too.  Not sure how many people are in there.
<abhijit> devildante, no
<abhijit> devildante, brightness function key work for me
<devildante> abhijit: yes, but without the bubble, so I think it should be that the game/SDL captures those hotkeys
<yofel> I can't mute/unmute in warzone fullscreen, but brightness change works fine
<abhijit> devildante, bubble? you mean notification? then yes brightness key work but withouht notification
<devildante> the thing is, on my ncomputer, if
<devildante> whoops
<devildante> the thing is, on my computer, only brightness works when fullscreen, not the other function keys
<abhijit> devildante, yoasif tell me on thing. suppose now i just submit a bug for sdl so later someone find that its not sdl bug then we will change package. is that ok?
<nigelb> yes, it is.
<nigelb> We do that all the time.
<devildante> abhijit: yeah :)
<abhijit> nigelb, devildante ok now i submit
<yofel> abhijit: btw, I'm yofel, not yoasif..
<devildante> yoasif :p
<abhijit> yofel, :D
<abhijit> hey
<abhijit> package sdl dont exist on my ubuntu? :-o
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> devildante, yofel nigelb ???
<yofel> there is libsdl1.2debian/-pulseaudio/-oss/-alsa/... choose one
<devildante> abhijit: libsdl1.2 is the source package
<nigelb> you can only file on a binary package
<abhijit> i see
<abhijit> yah i first written ubuntu-bug sdl. now i written libsdl1.2debian-alsa and now it worked. now submitting it
<nigelb> great :)
<abhijit> :)
<abhijit> yofel, devildante nigelb can you just mark my bug as afffect to you?
<devildante> abhijit: which bug?
<abhijit> devildante, this sound one
<devildante> which bug number?
<abhijit> devildante, yofel nigelb https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/619256
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619256 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) "Function keys wont work in fullscreen game (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<devildante> ubot2 is slooow
<ubot2> Factoid 'is slooow' not found
<abhijit> yah
<abhijit> but it is intelligent!
<devildante> ubot2 intelligence
<ubot2> Factoid 'intelligence' not found
<abhijit> :)
<abhijit> devildante, yofel nigelb can someone please mar this as confirmed?
<devildante> abhijit: okay
<abhijit> devildante, thanks
<devildante> done :)
<devildante> abhijit: can you search for it upstream and file a bug if there isn't already one there?
<abhijit> devildante, upstream where?]
<devildante> abhijit: libsdl upstream: http://bugzilla.libsdl.org/
<abhijit> devildante, but wer not clear yet about if it is sdl bug or not?
<abhijit> we*
<devildante> abhijit: I think the sdl guys could determine this
<abhijit> devildante, ok
<devildante> but search for the bug first
<abhijit> yah
<abhijit> yofel, nigelb can you please that bug as affect to you?
<abhijit> devildante, does this bug addresses my fullscreen issue?
<abhijit> devildante, http://bugzilla.libsdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670
<ubot2> bugzilla.libsdl.org bug 670 in events "Multimedia keys and dead keys no longer working" [Normal,Waiting]
<devildante> abhijit: yes, now link it to the launchpad bug (do you know how to do that?)
<abhijit> devildante, no i dont know how to do that?
<devildante> abhijit: click on "also affects project"
<abhijit> devildante, ok
<abhijit> devildante, yes clicked new page opened
<abhijit> devildante, now added that bug link right?
<devildante> yes :)
<abhijit> devildante, now tell me. in this way only launchpad people will know that this bug is there in upstream. but how sdl people will know that a bug is reported downstream in launchpad?
<abhijit> ??
<devildante> good question
<abhijit> :)
<devildante> abhijit: you have to register to the bugzilla first
<abhijit> devildante, i am registered in bugzilla too!!! :D
<devildante> abhijit: which one? (they are several bugzillas, and they don't share the same users)
<abhijit> this info is new to me
<abhijit> wait
<abhijit> devildante, i dont remember exactly now but abiword,openoffice
<devildante> abhijit: so, you need to register to the libsdl bugzilla
<abhijit> devildante, ohhh
<abhijit> devildante, done.
<abhijit> now i am logged in.
<devildante> abhijit: in the bug page, you should see a "URL:" text entry. Put the launchpad bug link there
<abhijit> devildante, ok
<abhijit> devildante, i just done. you just crosscheck if i done correctly http://bugzilla.libsdl.org/process_bug.cgi
<devildante> you mean http://bugzilla.libsdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670 :p
<ubot2> bugzilla.libsdl.org bug 670 in events "Multimedia keys and dead keys no longer working" [Normal,Waiting]
<devildante> yes, good job
<devildante> now, we just have to wait for the devs to fix this :p
<abhijit> i am totaly confused
<abhijit> devildante, i cant see the link which i submitted. where it gone?
<abhijit> devildante, oh sorry i can see it now :D
<abhijit> devildante, yah the main step - to wait!!! :D
<devildante> yofel: could you triage abhijit's bug?
<devildante> yofel: priority medium
 * abhijit will be glad!!!
<devildante> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/619256
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619256 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Function keys wont work in fullscreen game (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abhijit> yofel, ping
<abhijit> :(
<njin> pedro_: hello
<abhijit> vish, ping
<abhijit> :/
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ping
<charlie-tca> pont
<charlie-tca> pong
<abhijit> :)
<abhijit> charlie-tca, can you traiage my bug report?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/619256
<charlie-tca> number?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619256 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Function keys wont work in fullscreen game (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abhijit> charlie-tca, as deviladante suggested importance to medium?
<sinurge> how do u take care of a bug report that might be kinda a wishlist - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/612988
<charlie-tca> done
<abhijit> charlie-tca, thanks!
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 612988 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[nautilus] shows ubuntu-one ribbon in each folder (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Nice job
<charlie-tca> sinurge: we don't
<sinurge> k, thanks
<charlie-tca> It is marked as an opinion already in the main package, and the developers will decide for maverick
<abhijit> yofel, ???
<abhijit> anyone can just mar that report as affect to you?
<abhijit> please?
<abhijit> mark*
<paultag> abhijit: why would someone do that if it does not affect them?
<abhijit> paultag, i am requesting anyone to reproduce the condition and mark it. i am not saying to mark directly
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> should i ask this person to do ubuntu-bug lernid so that we will have more info?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/610447
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610447 in lernid "Lernid crash in Session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<sinurge> i think you can write that, and in addition mark the bug as incomplete.
<abhijit> sinurge, ok
<vish> abhijit: pong
<abhijit> vish, should i ask this person to do ubuntu-bug lernid so that we will have more info?
<abhijit> virtuald, https://bugs.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/610447
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610447 in lernid "Lernid crash in Session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> oh sorry
<abhijit> vish, ^^
<sinurge> abhijit:installing lernid, let me see if ic an reproduce the same bug
<abhijit> sinurge, yah sure
<vish> abhijit: thats an upstream bug , we cant set status for it
<abhijit> vish, no no not status
<abhijit> vish, i feel that bug is incomplete. shoulk i ask that person to do ubuntu-bug lernid? so that we will have more info?
<vish> abhijit: i dont know about lernid ;)
<abhijit> vish, ohhh okk np :)
<abhijit> sinurge, that bug is not reproducable for me
<sinurge> same here
<abhijit> sinurge, yah
<njin> hello to all, just a curiosity, what mean this ( tags:  	 added: kj-triage )
<stanley_robertso> hi
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, :)
<stanley_robertso> hi abhijit
<ashams> hello all
<stanley_robertso> hi ashams
<sinurge> evening/afternoon everyone
<bdmurray> njin: the bug was programmatically triaged by the kernel janitor
<sinurge> abhijit: u did not mark that bug?
<abhijit> sinurge, i was waiting for you!!!
<abhijit> :-o
<abhijit> i mean i was waiting for you to mark it sinurge
<njin> bdmurray: thanks
<yofel> abhijit: sorry, went swimming, and I marked that bug as affecting me right after you filed it
<abhijit> yofel, thanks :)
<MiketheMagiCat> Hi. Can someone help me? I had Ubuntu installed on my computer. I also have Windows Vista (which I hate). But today it would not let me go online. It said there was a broken link. I could not find it. I uninstalled it. I installed Download Ubuntu Desktop Edition 32 bit. And then it told me when it finished downloading to choose a program to open it up. I chose Internet Explorer. Now I can't find the
<MiketheMagiCat> 	MiketheMagiCat	program anywhere on the computer, or in my files. I also tried loading it on to my usb flash drive, and it didn't work. Is there a phone number to call for support for Linux products. I am a beginner and an idiot.
<MiketheMagiCat> If someone could email me about this I would apprciate it.  bloderme@yahoo.com
 * nigelb pokes pedro_ 
<nigelb> pedro_: were you able to get around to be blog post?
<pedro_> nigelb, having in a draft , one sec
<penguin42> pedro_: If you get a chance can you look at bug 598780 - I've written a fairly long analysis of what I think is happening there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598780 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598780
<pedro_> penguin42, i'll look at it in a bit, thanks for filing the report btw
<penguin42> np
<simar> ashams: hi
<simar> ashams: finally
<simar> :))
<nigelb> yay! http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/101
<kiwinote> hi! I have been pointed to bug 618855 by the reporter (it was their first time filing a bug), but I don't have permission to view it. Does anyone know what sort of a bug this is (ie it must be something more than just a private bug)?
<ubot2> kiwinote: Bug 618855 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/618855 is private
<nigelb> devildante, vish, yofel, and others: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/101
<micahg> kiwinote: probably needs retracing
<nigelb> kiwinote: looks like I can't see it either.
<nigelb> Maybe its not in the ubuntu project?
<abhijit> bye
<micahg> that could be too
<vish> kiwinote: easiest would be to ask them to subscribe you to the bug
<nigelb> Yep.
<kiwinote> ok, thanks everyone, that subscribing does sound the easiest
<penguin42> nigelb: Thats good - Ubuntu often picks up stick for not contributing
<nigelb> penguin42: Yep, that's what we're trying to reduce.
<penguin42> nigelb: Although similarly I don't know when it becomes visible that it was an ubuntu fix; i.e. if we fix something, that gets pushed up to debian and that gets pushed to the original project I wonder what the chances are that it will keep its attributions
<nigelb> penguin42: That shouldn't be our concern.
<micahg> penguin42: most people will keep the original attributions when pushing up a patch
<penguin42> nigelb: What happened to the Review queue in June ?
<vish> nigelb: thats 30 done on that day, or the week?
<nigelb> Our concern should be that we aren't holding a patch that was in our bug tracker that fixes a *big* issue.
<nigelb> penguin42: from since we started, its gone down from 1903 to 1481.
<nigelb> Slow but steady
<nigelb> vish: week.
<vish> nigelb: hmm, wasnt the target 20 per day? or something higher?
<penguin42> nigelb: Oh it's just the graph shows it as a big upwards movement in June
<nigelb> Note that we get patches every day, so progress that can be tracked is very slow.
<nigelb> vish: it was 20.  We need more help :(
<vish> nigelb: stop talking now! review a bug! :D
<penguin42> nigelb: We have to be a little careful with bugs with patches; it's like I posted a workaround patch to a bug but put big hairy screeamy warnings on it saying it was voodoo code and someone who actually understood it should look at it; it's still marked as a bug with a patch
 * vish jumps on lp too! ;)
<nigelb> vish: good idea.
<nigelb> penguin42: We let the upstream decide.
<penguin42> nigelb: Well it depends as the one who wrote the patch I wouldn't want it upstreamed
<penguin42> It's commented that way to stop anyone thinking it's supposed to be
<nigelb> penguin42: Well, I see it this way.
<yofel> penguin42: that is unreasonable, we should keep our differences from upstream as small as possible
<nigelb> I try the patch to see if its working first.
<nigelb> If it isn't, we tag it patch-needswork.
<penguin42> yofel: My point is it works, and I wouldn't even push it into the release never mind upstream; because I know it needs someone to look at it properly - it might break other cases worse and I know it's not good
<vish> penguin42: the easiest you can do is just forward patches upstream .. to where they belong
<penguin42> vish: that would be wrong if the original author had said it wasn't ready for release
<yofel> penguin42: well, we want upstream to review the patch because they know the code best?
<penguin42> yofel: No, I know it needs a proper fix from upstream, my code was just a hack which seems to work - I *know* it needs a proper fix
<vish> penguin42: do note , once reviewed , it needs to be uploaded as well , so the sponsor must be really dumb to upload a  "voodoo code"
<yofel> so, upstream might still want to apply it while they work on another fix
<vish> penguin42: which we are spared since the sponsors are chosen carefully ;)
<penguin42> yofel: Oh yeh I'm sure no one would look at my patch and push it upstream since it's got big scray comments in saying it's voodoo code - but I'm just saying just to take care that the people writing a patch might know it's not the right thing to release it; in that case it would be right to forward the bug upstream with a note saying there was a work around
<simar> ashams: there??
<vish> penguin42: imo, if the patch can just be forward , let the upstream decide if they really do want that voodo
<vish> s/if//
<penguin42> vish: My point was to violently disagree with that!  If the original author of something thinks it's horrible and shouldn't be put into a release I think their view should be respected
<vish> penguin42: then why are they submitting the patch?  [i'm now confused with the question]
<penguin42> (Interestingly in the case of the bug in question - bug 605686 - someone else who obviously understands stuff a bit more included a patch after mine - but put it inline instead of as a patch - and it all seems to have gone quiet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "nointremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure (affects: 1) (heat: 133)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605686
<micahg> penguin42: well, sometimes a patch is only needed by us and not usable upstream and they'll reject it, or the level of hack is acceptable for us due to a problem it solves
<penguin42> vish: Well I submitted it because it was a work around that worked for me and might be useful to others
<penguin42> micahg: Yeh indeed; my objection was purely to the thought that a patch should be upstreamed even if the original author didn't think it was right
<vish> penguin42: so why cant this workaround be done upstream? even if it is a stop gap?
<vish> penguin42: upstream might like it.. :)
<ashams> simar: hi, are you still there
<simar> ashams: ya :))
<micahg> penguin42: also, upstream might suggest how to make it better and you can create a better patch
<penguin42> vish: It was one of those things that was patching something hideously complex (interrupt mapping) that frankly I haven't got a clue about but managed to hack around
<ashams> simar: how is your day?
<simar> ashams: at last, actually i have some temporary internet probems
<simar> ashams: just fine ..
<ashams> simar: it's fine
<penguin42> vish: Sticking a thumb in a leaking ditch might stop a flood, you wouldn't want it included in the design
<simar> ashams: :))
<simar> ashams: did you read the new documents that I sent you through mail
<vish> penguin42: imo, it might not be perfect now, but it can be perfected by upstream.. it might be a new idea. [i havent seen your patch though]
<penguin42> vish: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51999685/intremap-hack.patch
<ashams> simar: I was sick in the last days, I didn't finish them yet! :((
<simar> ashams: Do you think that you are in a position to start triaging the touchpad bugs or should we wait??
<simar> ashams: In the other case I hope you can clarify some doubts
<vish> penguin42: maybe we should send it to Linus? ;)
 * penguin42 flippers vish
<micahg> vish: IMHO, the kernel team should be the only ones upstreaming kernel patches
<ashams> simar: actually, I was thinking if You can assign me some bugs so you may check If I'm ready or not?
<vish> micahg: yeah , i dint offer to send it :)
<vish> lol! "DANGER! Voodoo coding"
<penguin42> vish: See, I was subtle!
<ashams> simar:  that I'm not sure If I'm really ready to start...
<vish> micahg: upstream folks dont even like "regular" users sending bugs , let alone patches ;)
<vish> upstream kernel*
<micahg> vish: I know, that's why I said it ;)
<penguin42> vish: They can be OK if you send a good patch and send it to the right people
<vish> penguin42: if we send a patch they *hate* , they will ensure to trash the submitter :D
<penguin42> oh yes
<simar> ashams: you should not be afraid to do
<simar> ashams: let me introduce you some bugs and lets triage them together.. :))
<vish> Fear is what you have to fear itself!
<simar> ashams: just a sec
<simar> vish: Right :))
<simar> vish: I'm happy to have another student .. cheers for that :-))
<ashams> simar: just a sec!
<simar> vish: Happy to introduce many people to ubuntu :)
<vish> simar: yay!
<simar> vish: :)
<vish> simar: you need not necessarily teach only about synaptics , if they want to do other bugs , you can just guide them with the bugs and get them familiar with the workflow..
<simar> vish: ya but ashams says he'll be happy triaging something that i know and it will be a start and then he'll triage many others..
<vish> simar: cool!  was just mentioning it now, wanted to send that in the mail , but forgot :)
<simar> vish: I will try, that my other student will triage something else.. n myself too ;)
<simar> ashams: Here is a list of all bugs that need to be touched ie New as you have read in documentation.
<simar> ashams: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<simar> ashams: just have a look
<ashams> simar:ok
<simar> ashams: let me find some suitable one
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: till then you would like to have a look here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/565543
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 565543 in linux (Ubuntu) "Alps touchpad detected as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse(in VAIO E series) after the kernel upgrade (affects: 13) (heat: 82)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ashams> simar: well, it looks like a problem with the driver?
<simar> ashams: yes .. have you noticed how a triager intervenes a bug report.
<simar> ashams: how to greet at first..
<ashams> simar: I cannot understand what you say!
<simar> ashams: don't worry, take your time..
<simar> ashams: leave it and keep it as a reference , just subscribe it using Subscribe in green at right ..
<simar> ashams: report after doing so
<ashams> simar: done
<simar> ashams: Now you can find this bug easily using launchpad in bugs section at you page and then subscribed bugs..
<ashams> simar: what did you mean with " how to greet at first.."?
<simar> ashams: can you find it
<simar> ashams: That how a triager greets and thanks for reporting bug that i did in my first comment..
<ashams> simar: yes
<simar> ashams: both things clear?
<ashams> simar: yes
<simar> ashams: we need to speed up. I have a class tomorrow at 8 and its 1 am here already.
<simar> ashams: see this  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/355372
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 355372 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "unstoppable scrolling synaptics touchpad (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New]
<simar> ashams: First subscribe..
<njin> pedro_: are you around ?
<pedro_> njin, hello , yes
<ashams> simar: yes I see it in my supscription list
<ashams> simar: and I got back to it!
<njin> pedro_: today i've  alp trecking with son's, i'm phisically destroyed.
<ashams> simar: so is there any triagging mistakes?
<simar> ashams: subscribe the new bug. I can't see you in subscribers list..
<simar> ashams: bug 355372
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355372 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "unstoppable scrolling synaptics touchpad (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355372
<ashams> simar: ok
<ashams> simar: yes I supscribed now, so you want to finish it, its ok!
<ashams> simar: if you're going to finish now, please tell me when to be here again?
<simar> ashams: wait a sec now
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: change the status to incomplete..
<simar> ashams: This means you need to get information from the user, and you are triaging the bug
<ashams> simar: I'm sorry I need to go.
<simar> ashams: ok, we 'll catch tomorrow with the same bug ..
<ashams> simar: OK but when???
<ashams> simar: when?
<ashams> simar: please give me the exact time to be here?
<simar> ashams:  at 16:30 UTC
<ashams> simar: ok
<ashams> simar: bye now
<simar> ashams: see my time here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<simar> ashams: see ya
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: gn
<devildante> unreviewed patches reduced to 1479! woohoo!
<vish> devildante: hey , are you working on the update-manager renaming?
<devildante> vish: oh god, I forgot :p
<vish> devildante: needs to be ready before UIF ;)
<devildante> vish: will start working on it now :)
<vish> devildante: yay! \o/
<vish> devildante: woah! maverick u-m is gonna rock!
<devildante> vish: would a renaming make it rock even more? :p
<vish> devildante: rocker!  ?  ;p
<devildante> vish: anyway, I got plans for this little guy (muhaha)
<devildante> for NN (insert joke about the version code)
<vish> no one shall be spared:  > http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/ listen and get addicted too !
<devildante> bookmarked :p
<yofel> u-m is being renamed?
<yofel> (I don't follow gnome things much ^^)
<devildante> yofel: it was a decision taken yesterday or the day before (I don't quite remember :p)
<devildante> vish: I'm gonna put this link EVERYWHERE :p
<vish> :D
<devildante> vish: do you know the applications that uses update-notifier's gconf keys?
<vish> devildante: not sure.. maybe the indicator-session?
<vish> nah not it
<devildante> vish: I would like to rename the gconf keys as well
<vish> devildante: i would do that in probably two branches/commits.. in case it breaks something , we can revert easier
<devildante> vish: yeah, you're right
<devildante> vish: still, I'll rename the update-manager ones, as I think only the app itself uses them
<vish> devildante: cool!
<vish> devildante: we need an mvo! ;p
<jpds> a mvo.
 * devildante creates an mvo
<vish> heh
<devildante> jpds: why?
<jpds> devildante: m is not a vowel, so it's an a.
<devildante> jpds: wow, you're right - still, "an mvo" sounds cool :p
<jpds> ;-)
<astraljava> Yeah, but only if you pronounce them together. If separately, it's an m-v-o.
<devildante> all right, I want everyone to include this in their quit/part message: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<devildante> :p
<penguin42> devildante: I'm sure those guys would do custom version
<penguin42> s
<devildante> :p
<virusuy> Evening 0/
 * penguin42 is confused by bug 428318 - one with a patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428318 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "unable to mount an ext2 partition by label or uuid, unbootable system (affects: 14) (dups: 2) (heat: 83)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428318
<penguin42> I think the patch that is there is already in the util-linux 2.17.2 that it is in maverick, however I don't know if it actually fixes those guys problems
<penguin42> and actually it sounds like it was probably in lucid
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-18
<penguin42> bug 296538 is funny
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 296538 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "warty-final-ubuntu.png is actually a jpeg (affects: 17) (dups: 3) (heat: 72)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296538
<yofel> I think by now that's expected behaviour :P
<penguin42> well, the unanswered question seems to be the one between Ken Wilmer and David Lowe at the end of 2008/start 2009
<penguin42> Ken is saying the update process should be able to cope as of Jaunty
<alucardni> Hello, I'm in process of triaging LP 618562, would somebody review this bug report and mark it as Triaged?? Thanks on advance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618562 in debian (and 1 other project) "new package cgit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618562
<micahg> alucardni: have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<micahg> oh...I thought the instructions said to add to description...
<micahg> alucardni: nm
<alucardni> micahg: ok
<micahg> alucardni: done, in general though, needs-packaging bugs can stay new
<micahg> alucardni: but linking to the Debian ITP or RFP is always helpful, few packages actually end up being introduced in Ubuntu due to resource limitations
<alucardni> micahg: ok, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks a lot.
<grold> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/590829
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 590829 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "bash-completion fails to complete filenames with single quote (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<grold> bug was filed against lucid and not reproduced in maverick
<grold> shall we marked it fixed?
<yofel> grold: yes, works fine in maverick here, please close as fix released
<grold> and am I right for nominating it fo lucid?
<yofel> yeah, but that will require someone to do a SRU https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<grold> now, when I close this bug as fix released it not appears in list like: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion . how anyone will find this bug later?
<grold> where it listed now? may be there are special pages like http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ where nominated (but not yet confirmed as SRU) bugs are collected?
<yofel> actually I'm not sure myself where such bugs go
<abhijit> hello :)
<penguin42> hi
<hggdh> hi penguin42
<njin> pedro_: around?
<pedro_> njin, hello, yes
<charlie-tca> njin: I did confirm the 2 hdd bug last nite
<njin> charlie-tca-good work, thanks
<JFo> charlie-tca, you rock
<JFo> just wanted to share that
<charlie-tca> Thanks, JFo
<charlie-tca> I just try to do help where I can
<JFo> well, fwiw, I appreciate it :)
<charlie-tca> That is what makes it worth it to me.
<penguin42> does anyone understand bug 619135 ? I'm getting it on some packages but not others - is it a packaging mistake or a dpkg/apt problem?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619135 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Warnings in '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/***' while installing banshee (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619135
<penguin42> (as of the last few days(
<sinurge> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bilalakhtar> I've noticed that there are a few bugs that have both Lucid and Maverick statuses for a single package, like this one #595265 . How do I get it for my bug? as I need to track statuses for both lucid and maverick
<micahg> bilalakhtar: nominate for release
<bilalakhtar> micahg: that doesn't do it
<bilalakhtar> micahg: let me give you an example
<micahg> bilalakhtar: YOU can't do it :)
<bilalakhtar> micahg: then who can?
<micahg> bilalakhtar: a MOTU or core-dev needs to accept the nomination
<bilalakhtar> micahg: ah, I got it. an ubuntu driver
 * bilalakhtar wishes he was MOTU
<bilalakhtar> thanks micahg
<micahg> bilalakhtar: np
<yofel> penguin42: I see that too, possibly caused by dpkg if I understand it correctly
<yofel>   * Always print a massage on warning when parsing control files.
<yofel>   * On database parsing only warn on bogus versions previously accepted,
<yofel>     the other instances will keep producing errors, to avoid newly
<yofel>     introduced bogosity. Closes: #590885, #590896, #591692, #591885
<penguin42> yofel: So is that saying the warnings are valid because some packages are missing maintainer data?
<yofel> I'm not sure, I only know it started recently
<penguin42> yeh last few days
<yofel> got this today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/479993/
<penguin42> yeh I got it on a few today
<penguin42> yofel: So my question is really is that bug 619135 valid and actually needs a similar one for every broken package (probably a bad idea?) ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619135 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Warnings in '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/***' while installing banshee (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619135
<yofel> not sure, jibel: do you know anything about this?
<jibel> yofel, hello, corrupted device probably ? Asking for dmesg may help.
<yofel> jibel: I just got http://paste.ubuntu.com/479999/ while installing updates, and no I don't have any ata or ext4 errors during that time
<jibel> yofel,  hm, let me try that
<penguin42> jibel: I'm also seeing it, as is one other on #ubuntu+1 and there's bug 619135
<yofel> that's maverick btw.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619135 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Warnings in '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/***' while installing banshee (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619135
<jibel> yofel, what's your version of dpkg ?
<yofel>   Installed: 1.15.8.4ubuntu1
<penguin42> same here
<jibel> I can't reproduce with libcanberra-dev, trying banshee.
<penguin42> saw it earlier with mc and a few others
<jibel> yofel, from dpkg (1.15.8.4)  "  * Always print a massage on warning when parsing control files.", published 2 days ago.
<yofel> that's what I suspect too, but I don't really understand what that means, as the control files seem fine from what I see
<jibel> 1mn, let me try something (if not back in 2 minutes, I broke my system)
<penguin42> guess it's broke then :-)
<jibel> Nope, I'm back.
<jibel> Here is the content of /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0025 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/480010/
<penguin42> where does that come from?
<jibel> dpkg unpacks the control files to /var/lib/dpkg/updates when processing a package, a delete the files once it's done.
<jibel> That's the mechanism that helps to manage transactions and keep the system consistent even when the upgrade is interrupted.
<jibel> when you see 'please run dpkg --configure -a' then this directory is probably not empty.
<penguin42> how did you extract that file - did you get dpkg not to remove it or something?
<ashams> simar: I'm here! :)
<jibel> penguin42, pkill -9 -f dpkg while it's running
<penguin42> haha ok
<jibel> penguin42, yofel, unless there's really a problem with the packaging of banshee, dpkg is probably a bit verbose here.
<penguin42> jibel: That's what we're trying to figure out, it's lots of packages doing it - is it dpkg being verbose suddenly or is it actually something dumb in lots of packages
<yofel> well, according to dpkg-deb -f the control files of the packages it warnes about look fine :/
<yofel> just got 'warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0025' near line 6 package 'banshee': missing maintainer' while installing banshee
<yofel> dpkg-deb -f /var/cache/apt/archives/banshee_1.7.3-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480016/
<penguin42> jibel: Are those files in updates directly from the package? They don't look like the control file itself
<penguin42> jibel: It looks like they're temporary files generated as it's awaiting other packages to do something
<yofel> I would guess it's the template for the /var/lib/dpkg/status section
<yofel> but the banshee section there looks fine too, or does dpkg try to unpack the control file, messes up and retries until it gets a working one o.O?
<penguin42> yofel: Well the ones that are complaining for me don't have a maintainer entry - the original control file does, but those aren't the control file
<jibel> penguin42, yes, those files tracks the transaction, I think that the warning is wrong but that's the limit of my knowledge of dpkg, I asked cjwatson if he knows what that warning is.
<penguin42> jibel: My guess is something is checking control files; but applying the same check to these temporary files that have almost the same format - but I don't know anything about the internals of dpkg
<jibel> however, as a triager, you should add a task for dpkg, paste the output of pastebin (file 0025) add an information to explain it started with the latest version and set it to triage.
<jibel> penguin42, yeah, understanding the internals of dpkg takes some time. And it's very frustrating when you ask a guru about and he has the answer in a few seconds. So, triage it, and let see what his opinion.
<penguin42> jibel: Yeh my problem was trying to understand whether dpkg was validly complaining and hence it really was a banshee bug or whether it was a dpkg bug, but it is sounding like a dpkg one from those intermediaries
<penguin42> jibel: So you think the right thing is to move that one to dpkg from banshee and comment?
<jibel> penguin42, until we are sure it's a dpkg issue, I would keep the banshee task opened (in case there's really something with banshee's control file) and open a new task for dpkg.
<penguin42> jibel: Can you explain what you mean by opening a new task - do you mean a separate launchpad bug ?
<jibel> penguin42, upstream may have strengthen the policy in dpkg which may need a fix in the control file, and it's complaining about it.
<jibel> penguin42, to open a task, click on 'Also affects distribution'
<penguin42> jibel: Ah ok, and then just still ubuntu and package dpkg ?
<jibel> penguin42, leave 'Ubuntu' as distribution and set package to 'dpkg'
<penguin42> ok
<jibel> If that's really dpkg becoming suddenly overly verbose, we'll probably receive many reports of that kind in the next few days.
<penguin42> jibel: Indeed
<penguin42> jibel: OK, added dpkg task and added comment with an example of one of the temporary files
<jibel> penguin42, so choose one as master and set the new reports as duplicates and that will confirm that it is a dpkg issue.
<jibel> penguin42, many thanks for your help.
<penguin42> jibel: And yours - so if I find any others I'll just dupe them to 619135 - does it need tagging in any way?
<jibel> penguin42, no specific tagging for that case. .
<penguin42> ok
<ashams> simar: I'll be waiting till 18:00 UTC....
<yofel> ashams: any questions we could help with?
<ashams> yofel: no thank you yofel, I'm just waiting for my mentor.
<MichealH> Do 100 Papercuts Bugs need traging?
<MichealH> *triaging?
<MichealH> Anyone?
<charlie-tca> We don't touch them
<charlie-tca> vish will look at them, usually
<vish> MichealH: hey , wassup?
<micahg> MichealH: that's a separate project, vish can fill you in
<MichealH> vish, Is it okay for me to go throught the process of traiging 100 papercut bugs or helping triage them?
<vish> hmm , just a couple of weeks ago, i had brought down the number of new bugs to 10.. now its back to 40 :s
<MichealH> vish I can help you if you wnat
<vish> MichealH: yeah, sure feel free to triage..
<MichealH> vish: I dont have them privelages
<MichealH> Can I look around and give you bug numbers
<vish> sure.
<vish> MichealH: do note that not all bugs are papercuts, some of the bugs need design and thought, so some i just wait for a clear mind :)
<MichealH> Okay
<vish> MichealH: for starters have a quick read of the wiki page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<vish> MichealH: if you can fix any of the bugs, feel free to do so too.. :D
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> vish: Could https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/597464 be classed as a bug to triage in this case?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 597464 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "NetworkManager "connected" message is "masked" by other notifications (affects: 2) (heat: 69)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> MichealH: yeah, i'v not able to reproduce that one..  iirc we fixed that last cycle
<MichealH> Okay
<vish> i mean in Lucid.
<MichealH> So It cant be triaged
<MichealH> Becuase it is fixed
<MichealH> Should I put "Fix Released" on them?
<vish> MichealH: we assigned priorities for those notifications and they are supposed to be fixed..
<vish> MichealH: but i actually havent tested it yet..  my system connects before other notifications..
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Mine too :P
<vish> MichealH: so i dont have a test case to say it is fixed.. would be great if someone had an idea for that :)
<MichealH> What about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/596717
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 596717 in xcursor-themes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Whiteglass "busy" cursor is not aligned properly (affects: 2) (heat: 66)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MichealH> I havent confirmed in 100Papercuts yet
<MichealH> But is that what we are looking for?
<vish> MichealH: heh , yeah.. such is our dilemma often .. :D
<MichealH> So should I get it ready for Triaging?
<vish> MichealH: we can leave it as confirmed for now.. we dont yet know if it is trivially fixable
<vish> but it should be..
<MichealH> So its a no for that one
<MichealH> What about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/618723
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 618723 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rename Update Manager to Software Updater (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<MichealH> That can be fixed easily
<vish> MichealH: i filed that one :D , devildante is working on it..
<MichealH> :/
<MichealH> He isnt assigned
<MichealH> vish: I know this one is a good one https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/619532
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619532 in hundredpapercuts "Password discountinuity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<MichealH> Shall We get to triage this?
 * vish looks , oh a new one!
<MichealH> Me has dont he Confirmation
<MichealH> *done
<MichealH> *the
<MichealH> Now, Its ready to triage! :)
<vish> MichealH: cool! , now we open an Ubuntu task for the bug, and forward it upstream too.
<MichealH> How do we do that?
<vish> MichealH: select the "Also affects distribution"
<vish> kamusin: no! it hasnt been applied ;)
 * vish hopes kamusin is confused :D
<kamusin> virtuald, heh I think so
<kamusin> vish,
<vish> kamusin: banshee .. ;)
<vish> kamusin: they still havent merged that browser branch
<kamusin> vish, heh.. I did a quickly search in banshee source included in Maverick and I can't found nothing too .. so that confirm my suspicion :)
<vish> kamusin:  ... btw, use your @ubuntu id in bgo ;)
<MichealH> vish: Found a bug tracker yet?
<kamusin> right! I always forgot it :$ heh
<vish> MichealH: you are the triager.. not me :)
 * vish sleeps.. 2am here
<MichealH> vish: I found http://debbugs.gnu.org/
<MichealH> vish: Please look before sleeping
<MichealH> Please
<vish> MichealH: i dont think thats the one.. its somewhere in here http://alioth.debian.org/projects/adduser/  ..
<micahg> vish: what are you looking for a tracker for?
<vish> micahg: adduser
<micahg> vish: Debian BTS
<vish> micahg: ah cool!
<vish> MichealH: ^^ just send a mail to the debian BTS , its easy no registration required
<MichealH> vish: So we can file a report there and get this over and done with
<vish> MichealH: yup
<micahg> MichealH: reportbug -Bdebian is good for reporting to the BTS
<MichealH> Shall I just copy and paste from Launchpad
<MichealH> micahg: If I was on Ubuntu :/
<MichealH> I am on Windows
<vish> micahg: we dont have reportbug by default ;)
<MichealH> vish: Shall I just copy and paste from Launchpad
<micahg> vish: that's easy enough to install for triagers
<vish> micahg: +1 , though MichealH seems to be in a hurry
<MichealH> Whats the Version of adduser currently?
<vish> MichealH: hmm , how did you test the bug, if you are in Windows?
<MichealH> I had encounted it before a few days ago
<vish> :/
<vish> anyways..
 * vish sleeps
<MichealH> vish: Wait!
<MichealH> Im done reporting the bug!
<MichealH> micahg: Can you help?
<micahg> MichealH: with?
<MichealH> Triaging this bug
<MichealH> I just need to upload upstream as vish said then Im done
<micahg> MichealH: what bug?
<MichealH> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/adduser/+bug/619532
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 619532 in adduser (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Allow user to set preferred password (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MichealH> How do I upload upstream
<micahg> MichealH: where's the upstream bug
<MichealH> It is getting uploaded
<micahg> MichealH: also affects distribution
<vish> MichealH: i would really consider this very bad triaging, what if i had not checked the bug and just gone by your "confirmed"?
<MichealH> vish: Sorry.
<vish> MichealH: always really confirm the bug when you are triaging, not from past memory
<MichealH> Okay
 * micahg has a feeling it'll be closed Won't Fix
<vish> micahg: probably..
<MichealH> vish: Its not letting me add a url to the reported bug elsewhere :/
<micahg> MichealH: I told you how to add it, the upstream project in LP is not correct
<vish> MichealH: use "also affect distribution"
<micahg> also, why is this bug in adduser?
<micahg> you change a password with passwd
<MichealH> me and vish decided upon it
<micahg> vish: :P
<vish> micahg: thats the closet i could get and hence asked seb-128 as well
<micahg> vish: seb said to put it in adduser?
<vish> micahg: he didnt know either
<micahg> vish: well, one question missing is how is the user changing the password?
<vish> micahg: there is password : "change..."
<micahg> vish: is it through passwd on the console or through the GUI...
<vish> micahg: gui
<micahg> vish: how do you know?
<vish> micahg: thats when the prompt occurs :)
<MichealH> I cant access the url of the bug I sent D:
<micahg> vish: it occurs on teh console as well...
<vish> doh! my bad
<vish> micahg: so its a bug in passwd?
<micahg> vish: yes, the bug should be in shadow source
<micahg> and the bug in the BTS should be moved
<vish> MichealH: ^^
 * vish really sleeps now! 02:45!
<MichealH> How do I do that?
 * hggdh thinks this is related to pam
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> hggdh: could be, but passwd is definitely better than adduser :)
<vish> ah! hggdh !
<MichealH> pam?
<vish> hggdh: do note: MichealH tried to triage the bug without actually testing it now.. ;)
<MichealH> Okay I have the link to the bug report
 * micahg agrees with hggdh
<micahg> move to pam, probably will be marked won't fix
<MichealH> "
<MichealH> Oops
<MichealH> "Bug watches can not be added for Ubuntu, as it uses Launchpad as its official bug tracker. Alternatives are to add a watch for another project, or a comment containing a URL to the related bug report."
<MichealH> I get that error
<micahg> MichealH: you're doing something wrong then :0o
<micahg> :)
<hggdh> vish: dully noted
<MichealH> It goes to Debian BTS for the bug URL
<MichealH> I set the url to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=593513
<ubot2> Debian bug 593513 in adduser "Allow user to set preferred password" [Normal,Open]
<micahg> MichealH: you need to set the distro to Debian :)
<MichealH> Ahhhh
<hggdh> I do remember seeing this some time ago, I just do not remember who is responsible
<MichealH> Okay Now i think it needs the adduser changed (I dont know how) and then it can be triaged
<MichealH> Can someone change the PackageName for me?
<MichealH> *The Project name
 * MichealH needs to sleep
<MichealH> micahg: ^^
<MichealH> Bye
<hggdh> pam_login, it seems
<micahg> hggdh: I moved it to libpam-runtime since that manages the default password options
<MichealH> Has that been done yet?
<MichealH> Micahg ^^
<micahg> MichealH: yeah, you should've been notified
<MichealH> Okay So it's triaged?
<micahg> MichealH: yeah
<MichealH> Thanks
 * micahg would love to mark won't fix
<MichealH> :D
<MichealH> Why?
<micahg> but will let Debian do it first :)
<MichealH> Why Won't fix?
<micahg> MichealH: someone can change it themself if they insist on being insecure
<micahg> it might not be won't fix for Ubuntu but I can pretty much guess it will be for debian
<MichealH> micahg ^^
<MichealH> Okay
<vish> oh!
<micahg> vish: huh?
<vish> micahg: it doesnt allow from GUI, it just says "User passwords must be longer than 6 characters and preferably formed by numbers, letters and special characters" and takes you back.. how are you being allowed to change?
<micahg> vish: you can't it's the pam rules
<micahg> vish: I said the console gives the same warning
<yofel> yeah, but console gives the option to run 'sudo passwd' gui doesn't
<vish> ah.. never tried the console
<micahg> yofel: what's the difference
<yofel> micahg: root user can set any password I think
<vish> micahg: well , from a GUI there needs to be something similar as well..
<micahg> yofel: yeah, you're correct root overrides PAM rules...
<micahg> yofel: maybe that's a bug ;)
<yofel> not sure, IIRC it's like that everywhere I tried, meaning ubuntu, debian and gentoo (can't remember suse)
<micahg> well, that's also why console vs gui makes a difference
<micahg> also can the users and groups  GUI change to anything like sudo passwd on the console?
<yofel> not sure about gnome, in KDE it can't
<micahg> right so it could be the bug was aimed at the wrong component still...
 * micahg gives up on this
<micahg> vish: bug 619532 still needs more information when you get up (main question is where is the user running into the issue since there are at least 3 places in the default install to do it that won't work and another that will)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619532 in pam (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "Allow user to set preferred password (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619532
<hggdh> I would like to point out that what I think is needed is consistency. I would rather have such consistency on blocking *any* over-weak password, though
<micahg> hggdh: well, my main issue is if root can override, than maybe the Users and Groups GUI which is run as sudo should have that option
<micahg> in which case, there's no bug for Debian, but rather upstream gnoem
<micahg> *gnoem
<micahg> whatever...
<vish> micahg: hehe , i never even knew there were 3 different ways.. pretty sure the user is trying from GUI.. papercut bugs are usually about the gui
 * vish asks now!
<micahg> vish: I might be wrong about the 3rd (I thought there's some type of change my password GUI), but there's Users and Groups and passwd from the console
<vish> micahg: bug 619532 marked it incomplete :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619532 in pam (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "Allow user to set preferred password (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619532
 * micahg marked Ubuntu task incomplete as well
 * vish would have done that, but dint wanna change micahg's triaged :)
<micahg> vish: also good to remind people when upstreaming to link to the LP bug
<vish> micahg: hmm? didnt understand..
<micahg> vish: add a link in the upstream bug (or use the appropriate bugzilla field if it exists) for the LP bug
<vish> micahg: yeah thats exactly what i told MichealH, he was in a hurry to set the bug triaged..
<vish> micahg: kept pinging me[PM] and he wouldnt even wait for me to ask someone what the right package was.. :/
<micahg> vish: I think we're better off telling people to come back when they have more time in cases like this...the rushing caused everyone else to rush and now we upstreamed an incomplete bug
 * micahg is at fault as well
<vish> micahg: +1 , he probably wants to apply as soon as he has 5bugs set as triaged.. hence i pinged hggdh to note that he is doing a lot of wrong
<vish> micahg: even the earlier bug the ubiquity bug he wanted to mark as triaged without testing
<hggdh> vish: heh dully noted. I had already cleaned up some 10 bugs he was (mis)worked on...
<hggdh> thanks to micahg, BTW, who pointed me to the bugs
<vish> hggdh: oh neat! so people know :)
<micahg> part of Bug Triage just like in medicine is keeping a cool head so mistakes aren't made
<hggdh> :-) and remembering that, sometimes, it is better to Do Nothing
<vish> :)
<vish> i even had to explain to him that i have only set the papercut as triaged and that the ubuntu bug is not triaged, which is what is necessary for a BC application
<vish> and that the ppc triaged does not count..
<hggdh> although, frankly, I do not understand how one can triage bugs in Linux running under Windows (or any other O.S.)
<vish> that totally pissed me off.. :/
<micahg> VirtualBox
<vish> i dont think he was using VB
<penguin42> hggdh: Depends on the bug
<micahg> vish: I know
<hggdh> well. I do hope he RTFM... right now, if he applies... I will have no option but to decline
<penguin42> hggdh: Obviously nothing timing or hardware related; but hey if it's application level it shouldn't make much odds
<hggdh> penguin42: it may well be: if I have a stracktrace, all I (most probably) need is the code
<hggdh> this was not the case this time, though
<penguin42> hggdh: Well, that depends on the problem
<penguin42> hggdh: A stack trace tells you what state it wound up in when it broke not how it got there
<hggdh> penguin42: indeed, and this is why I qualified my response: "most probably"
<vish> micahg: just saw the scrollback on the channel as well.. i have asked him here itself to open an upstream bug first :)
<micahg> vish: yeah, not good
<hggdh> well, OK, here he comes. I just approved his email to the bug-control ML
<micahg> oh boy
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-19
<charlie-tca> It's gonna be an easy one. 5 bugs turns out to be two
<micahg> heh
<charlie-tca> hmm, probably should have just kept quiet. wrong spirit again
<penguin42> always the best way round though; 2 turning into 5 is much worse
<charlie-tca> true
<paul__> has anyone noticed that suspend stopped working after a recent software update?
<paul__> can anyone give any advice on this issue?
<paul__> anyone here?
<penguin42> paul__: Is this on lucid?
<paul__> yes
<penguin42> have you any idea which update broke it?
<paul__> no, i don't. it was something recent, though. is there any way that i can find that out?
<penguin42>  /var/log/dpkg.log has a list of all package installs/updates
<paul__> i am thinking something from around 13 August.
<penguin42> paul__: Personally I've only got one machine installing Lucid and it was installed in the last few days and suspend still seems OK; however that doesn't help you
<paul__> do you think that may have been a kernel update?
<paul__> maybe a fresh install is in order then
<penguin42> if it was a kernel upgrade it sohuld have left the previous one on the grub menu and you should try that
<paul__> okay... i will give it a go... thanks for the help, penguin
<penguin42> no problem
<paul__> @penguin42 i booted into the older version of the kernel and suspend is working just fine
<penguin42> paul_: OK, well that's pretty clear cut
<penguin42> paul_: Boot back into the failing one and then report the bug using ubuntu-bug
<penguin42> do it from the failing one because it will collect a load of logs and please make it clear it's a regression in Lucid
<paul__> okay... i will do that... thanks again for the assistance
<penguin42> no prob
<paul__> where are you in the UK?
<penguin42> Manchester
<penguin42> which kernel version is it that breaks for you?
<paul__> 2.6.32-24-generic
<penguin42> what's the hardware and how exactly does it fail?
<paul__> compaq f730us laptop... i shut the lid and it suspends normally, but upon resume it looks to start up but the screen will not turn on and then it power cycles over and over again
<paul__> when i did a shut down, it did the same thing
<penguin42> it's one for the guys who know the suspend code and what changed in the kernel'; 2.6.32-24 is suspend/resuming my eeepc (just tried it)
<paul__> okay... then it is something with my specific hardware.
<paul__> how can i use ubuntu-bug with no specific package name?
<paul__> i am new to bug reporting
<penguin42> I think if you don't give it a name it will give you a choice of symptoms; however since you know it's the kernel you could do ubuntu-bug linux
<paul__> okay... i will try that
<paul__> thanks, again
<alucardni> Hello everybody, how should I classify a need-packaging bug report that include a repo/PPA for application needing packaging???
<alucardni> Example: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/618892
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 618892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] paramsearch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> alucardni: huh?
<micahg> alucardni: it's fine, we use source pacakges
<alucardni> micahg: the bug report says need-packaging, but the package already exists in a repository external to Ubuntu/Debian
<micahg> alucardni: right, it needs to be packaged in Ubuntu/Debian
<alucardni> micahg: ok, but that repo already offer packages for both Ubuntu and Debian.
<micahg> alucardni: right, but like I said, we use source packages so everyone has access to the code that made the binaries
<alucardni> micahg: What is the "protocol" for triaging this kind of bugs?? ;)
<micahg> alucardni: same as any other needs packaging
<alucardni> micahg: in the particular case a mentioned, just add the needs-packaging tag and that's it?
<micahg> alucardni: sounds right bdmurray's script will do the rest
<alucardni> thanks for your help micahg
<micahg> alucardni: np
<alucardni> micahg: how do I know if the work I'm doing with bugs counts for my 5-a-day? :D
<micahg> alucardni: any time you touch a bug it counts
<micahg> alucardni: you just need an e-mail address visible on launchpad if you want it to show up on the report
<alucardni> I'm not sure what "an e-mail address visible on launchpad" means :-s I have 3 e-mail addresses on LP right now
<micahg> alucardni: you should be ok then
<alucardni> micahg: ok, thanks again. I was curious about the 5-a-day 'cause I don't see myself on yesterday's report
<kermiac> alucardni: another thing that sometimes causes confusion is that only bugs with an Ubuntu task are counted towards 5-a-day
<abhijit> hi
<nigelb> micahg: wow, strong mail :)
<micahg> nigelb: did it sound bad?
<micahg> nigelb: maybe this is why I never respond to applications ;)
<micahg> nigelb: I tried to keep to the facts
<nigelb> micahg: A bit strongly worded, yes.  But I'm not sure if it was out of line.
<nigelb> Personally, I think it was fairly okay.
<kermiac> nigelb: you around mate? re bug 573124
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573124 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Make cheese debugging log attach as a .log file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573124
<nigelb> kermiac: yep
<kermiac> hey nigel, how are you going mate?
<nigelb> kermiac: going good.  About to stab google maps thought.
<nigelb> s/thought/though
<kermiac> nigelb: make sure you take a very sharp knife hehe
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> anyway, re: the bug
<kermiac> nigelb: anyway, vish asked me to take a look at the cheese hook & I noticed your last comment to ping you or pitti on how we should best do it
<nigelb> can you contact pitti? tell him that the log is getting created as a tar automatically and you want to force it to be txt.
<nigelb> (I don't have the logs of the conversation pitti and I had when I had tried to do this last)
<kermiac> ok, no probs... I'll go hassle poor pitti ;)
<nigelb> heh
<kermiac> ok, thanks nigelb... have fun stabbing google maps mate
<nigelb> kermiac: heh, thanks for taking over :)
<nigelb> I'm glad you've become an expert :)
<kermiac> no probs, apport hooks are something I actually feel comfortable doing :)
<nigelb> Yeah, we'll slowly drag you to packaging and then you'll end up on the desktop team ;)
<kermiac> oh noes! don't drag me down nigel hahaha
<nigelb> haha
<kermiac> nigelb: but seriously though it's funny you should mention that... I've actually been playing around with packaging a little lately
<nigelb> kermiac: heh, thats sort of how I started, packing apport hooks and then got dragged on.
<nigelb> Now I hardly have time for packaging though.
 * micahg needs to write a hook still
<kermiac> nigelb: it's ok.... if I get too involved I'm totally going to blame you for getting me all excited about writing apport hooks haha
<nigelb> kermiac: hahaha
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: should I work on getting bug #395692 into Ubuntu and upstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395692 in alacarte (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Drag-and-Drop behavior in the menu editor is inconsistent and confusing (affects: 3) (heat: 29)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395692
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: sorry, wrong bug
<nigelb> hrm?
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: bug #111939
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 111939 in mutter (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Not possible to alt-tab during a drag-and-drop operation (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 104)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111939
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: your debdiff is waiting there
<nigelb> vish: what happened to this? I remember you poking didrocks about it...
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: 'coz the debdiff is somewhat stale now since many new versions of metacity came
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: if you want to take over and push it, feel free ;)
<nigelb> vish tested it some time back (when I made it) and it did work
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: and let you remain as uploader, right?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: no, go ahead
<bilalakhtar> BTW, we need to poke the upstream guys
<nigelb> (don't use my name, you're doing the work)
<vish> bilalakhtar: upstream seems to just have gotten stagnant on that bug. it probably just needs an update
<micahg> bilalakhtar: we don't have uploaders in Ubuntu generally...
 * nigelb hugs vish
<vish> nigelb: didrocks said it was on his list..
<nigelb> vish: probably in the end :p
<vish> nigelb: but not sure how long his list is :D
<nigelb> vish: we're thinking on the same lines :p
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure his list has been emptied now that he's on vacation....
<vish> nigelb: heh no!
<vish> nigelb: he still has a long list .. he wanted to get that for Unity as well.. and opened the mutter task, but it is not close to release yet..
<nigelb> vish: yeah, its a nifty feature to have.
<nigelb> compiz doesn't have it either does it?
<vish> nigelb: nope..
<nigelb> I do the Always on top thingie to drag-drop.
<vish> nigelb: it works with cairo-dock on compiz.
<vish> not sure how it does though...
<vish> nigelb: not alt+tab , but drag-n-drop
<vish> micahg: ggah! how many ways are there to change a password! :s
<vish> there is another one from "about me"
<micahg> vish: that was the 3rd :)
 * micahg really needs to go to sleep
<vish> micahg: http://weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/ to keep you awake ;p
<micahg> vish: saw that about 12 hrs ago
<vish> micahg: now to to keep you awake :p
<micahg> vish: I have to be up in less than 6 hrs
<vish> sleep... overrated!
 * micahg  thinks we need a override_dh_sleep :)
<abhijit> bye
<RafalR> I can not run Ubuntu because the system drive is full and there is no free space (version 10.04). I can not login, even with the use of the terminal.
<njin> hello folks, wich is the equivalent of palimpsest in kde ?
<abhijit> hi :)
<abhijit> om26er, hello
<om26er> abhijit, hi :)
<njin> pedro_: hello !!
<pedro_> njin, hi!
<njin> pedro_: we support backported packages?
<pedro_> njin, yes, have a look to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports for more info about those
<njin> pedro_: thanks
<Laibsch> anybody else experiecing something similar to bug 610287 on their netbook?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610287 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] hardware wifi switch kills eth0 as well (affects: 1) (heat: 169)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610287
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> where is omer?
<abhijit> :(
<MichealH> Hello. I have requested to be part of the Bug Control but I havent gotten a reply?
<pedro_> MichealH, one of the messages there stated this "I just received a user not found message from my reply for michealh@michealh.co.cc . "
<pedro_> MichealH, you need to provide a valid email
<MichealH> It should work.
 * MichealH investigates
<pedro_> well if you're not getting any reply that's probably why, two members already answered your request
<MichealH> pedro_, What was the replied?
<hggdh> MichealH: you should subscribe to the ML
<MichealH> I looked at the archives
<micahg> hggdh: non-members can't subscribe to the bugcontrol ML
<MichealH> micahg, About the memtoring...
<MichealH> *mentoring
<hggdh> micahg: ugh! I forgot about that...
<micahg> MichealH: we actually have a bugsquad mentoring team
 * micahg is not running it
<micahg> MichealH: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship
<devildante> pedro, kamusin: thank you guys, you've done an excellent job on the bug day :)
<vish> nigelb: actually that metacity bug was in a list of bugs i had to to seb128 to review/upload as well.. so would probably be taken care of this cycle
<kamusin> hey devildante , we have been waiting for you , hugday needs you!
<pedro_> there's still plenty of bugs waiting ;-)
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100819 <- come on folks let's make didrocks happy
<devildante> Don't worry guys, I'm on a sweep muhaha :p
<devildante> is there a way to test appmenu-gtk on desktop edition?
<vish> oh bug day!
<vish> been a month since i'v done that :(
 * vish looks at banshee bugs :)
<vish> darn it! pedro_ left nothing for us ;p
<pedro_> vish, no no there's still a lot of white spots there :-)
<vish> \o/
<devildante> vish: kamusin also did a good job :)
<abhijit> hi devildante
<devildante> abhijit: hi :)
<kamusin> haha pedro, bug eater
<abhijit> :)
<pedro_> sorry, i'm an addict :-P
<nigelb> vish: great :)
<vish> njin: hi, are you using bug day tools?
<njin> vish: no
<njin> vish i don't know this tool
<vish> njin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools , if you use that you can easily close bugs..
<njin> ok, thanks
<devildante> njin, as a test, you could close bug 423481, which you marked Incomplete ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 423481 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee refuses to play internet radio stream (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423481
<njin> devildante: ok
<devildante> njin: I don't think bug 550426 is a feature request, since the behavior described also causes issues with syncing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550426 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshee does not tell you when music is unavailable/unmounted (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550426
<micahg> wow, there's a shot for a clean sweep this bug day
<devildante> micahg: Operation Cleansweep, Banshee Edition? :p
<abhijit> hey
<abhijit> what we are supposed to do on bug day? :(
<abhijit> i forgot about today. i just remember
<abhijit> :(
<micahg> devildante: well, we'd have to redefine operation cleansweep for that ;)
<micahg> abhijit: triage bugs :)
<abhijit> micahg, ohh
<micahg> abhijit: make the bugday page all green :)
<abhijit> micahg, but we do that daily?
<micahg> abhijit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100819
<devildante> abhijit: each tuesday
<micahg> devildante: Thursday :), when someone organizes it
<devildante> i meant thursday
<devildante> micahg: :p
<abhijit> devildante, no i mean we do triage bug daily. then whats the difference in bug day?
<nigelb> abhijit: its when we focus on a package.
<devildante> abhijit: it let us concentrate on a specific package
 * nigelb ^5 devildante :)
<abhijit> nigelb, devildante ohhhh okk
<nigelb> micahg: did you sleep in between or are you a bot (which we all fear :p)
<micahg> to have a specific target (bugs w/out a package or with a patch are not packages) :)
<devildante> argh, nigelb beat me to a pulp :p
 * micahg answers questions randomly at all hours
<nigelb> devildante: haha
<micahg> nigelb: about 5 hrs...
<nigelb> micahg: oh, that's good enough :)
 * nigelb hugs micahg :)
 * micahg learned from persia at UDS about not sleeping :)
<nigelb> micahg: persia not sleeping is a myth.
<micahg> nigelb: I know :)
<abhijit> what is that myth?
<vish> \o/ used my first double dup \o/
<vish> wow, thats makes life so much more easier!
<abhijit> what is double dup?
<abhijit> vish, ?
<mrand> abhijit: launchpad now allows marking a bug as a duplicate of another bug, which is a duplicate
<vish> abhijit: are you subscribed to the bugsquad mailing list?
<mrand> or that ;-)
<vish> :)
<abhijit> vish, yes
<vish> abhijit: ah, see bd-murray's latest mail.. :)
<abhijit> vish, ok
<vish> devildante: damn you! i was just 50secs late :?
<devildante> vish: muhaha :p bug 534079?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 534079 in language-pack-gnome-it (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "volume applet options are not translated in italian (regression from 9.10) (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534079
<devildante> fail
<devildante> bug 537940
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 537940 in linux (Ubuntu) "[RESUME 16.288s] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:53 suspend_test_finish+0x89/0x90() (affects: 11) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537940
<vish> lol!
<devildante> fail again :p
<vish> devildante: double fail!
<devildante> bug 537049
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 537049 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Indicator menus should not use icons except for dynamic objects (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537049
<devildante> VICTORY!
<njin> hello i receive just this  (hugday init --user fabiomarconi --wiki-id FabioMarconi --cookie /proc/6210/fd/41/cookies.sqlite) You are not allowed to change the content of 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100708'. Plase run 'hugday init' and try again.
<devildante> njin: wiki-id is supposed to be the contents of the MOIN_ID cookie
<njin> why 08/07
<devildante> njin: can you run "hugday current"?
<njin> ok
<njin> done
<devildante> njin: what's the output?
<njin> devildante: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100819
<njin> devildante: now i've to found the cookie in FF
<devildante> njin; now, run "hugday current --remember"
<njin> devildante: done
<devildante> njin: now run "hugday init --user fabiomarconi --cookie XXX", where XXX is the path to your mozilla cookies.sqlite
<njin> devildante: ok
<devildante> njin: for me, it's ~/.mozilla/firefox/e8bqdtch.default/cookies.sqlite , but it will certainly be different for you, just search for it ;)
<njin> devildante: TypeError: Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '/proc/6210/fd/41/cookies.sqlite'
<devildante> njin: what is the output of "~/.mozilla/firefox" for you?
<devildante> ls ~/.mozilla/firefox, I mean
<njin> i haven't .mozilla
<devildante> njin: do you run firefox?
<njin> devildante: yes, mozilla firefox
<njin> i use Lucid
<njin> devildante. using search tool for cookies.sqlite the only that found is in /proc
<devildante> hmm
<njin> devildante and if i close the FF it delete, the path but it's not allowed to do
<njin> devildante: launch time, bbl
<devildante> njin: open the firefox cookies window, and search for the wiki.ubuntu.com cookie
<devildante> everyone: any reason why bug 410763 doesn't have an expiration countdown?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410763 in banshee (Ubuntu) "[karmic] Banshee freeze after some song playback (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410763
<charlie-tca> Does incomplete us the countdown?
<devildante> charlie-tca: yes, it triggers the countdown
 * charlie-tca slaps head... I knew that
<devildante> charlie-tca: well, "us" isn't very comprehensive, I think :p
<charlie-tca> Well, that was not the best question I have asked :-(
<charlie-tca> you are right! I did mean "use"
<devildante> yes, it uses it, but this bug is not
<charlie-tca> hmm, I wonder if the remote bug watch has anything to do with that?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know, but that is one possibility
<devildante> why doesn't it show at the top?
<njin> devildante: i found it, but no path associated in everyone of the 5 cookies
<charlie-tca> It was never added as an upstream bug. Launchpad will pick it up automatically from scanning the report.
<devildante> njin: did you connect to the wiki?
<njin> devildante. yes, i'm logged
<devildante> charlie-tca: I just removed it, and the countdown begun! ;)
<charlie-tca> Great.
<devildante> njin: is there a MOIN_SESSION cookie?
<devildante> charlie-tca: should I re-add it?
<njin> yes
<charlie-tca> Not unless someone verified it really is valid for this bug
<charlie-tca> Sense in his comments just asked for someone to check and see if it applied
<devildante> njin: now, replace XXX with the MOIN_SESSION cookie contents
<devildante> charlie-tca: so, it should be marked as Confirmed?
<charlie-tca> Is that upstream valid for it?
<charlie-tca> I didn't read through all the comments
<charlie-tca> I just looked for reasons there was no countdown
<charlie-tca> Looks to me like it should have been confirmed and that gnome bug is the upstream bug for it
<charlie-tca> comment #6
<pedro_> http://people.canonical.com/~brian/complete-graphs/banshee/plots/banshee-1day-triaging.png <- OMG!
<pedro_> that's looking *amazing* thanks folks!
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
<micahg> pedro_: that's why I said we have a chance at a clean sweep, the day is young still
<pedro_> micahg, indeed ;-)
<devildante> thank you, pedro :)
<devildante> charlie-tca: done :)
 * devildante hugs everyone
<charlie-tca> Thank you, devildante
<devildante> charlie-tca: np ;)
<njin> devildante: sorry, i try antother day.
<njin> pedro_:
<njin> pedro_: around
<devildante> njin: can I close your bugs on the bug day list, then?
<njin> devildante: yes
<micahg> devildante: the hugday tools let you close with someone else's nick
<devildante> micahg: --user?
<micahg> devildante: yeah, you can pass another name to put on the hugday page
<devildante> micahg: okay, thx :)
<njin> help i don't know at wich package assign this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/430505
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 430505 in ubuntu "MCP61 (rev a2) Ethernet card with mirror-inverted Mac adress! (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> network manager?
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> njin: linux
<penguin42> njin: It's more likely a device driver screw up
<devildante> njin: I also think it's linux
<penguin42> almost feels like a manufacturing screw up when they programmed the proms
<njin> penguin42, devildante : thanks
<devildante> njin: np ;)
<devildante> only 10 new bugs remaining! keep it up, guys! :)
<micahg> devildante: more than 10 left
<devildante> + 2 incomplete + 2 confirmed... That makes a total of only 14!
<devildante> micahg: I meant bugs marked as "new"
<micahg> devildante: 13 new bugs :)
<micahg> 1's an MIR so that won't count
<devildante> I'm counting 10
<micahg> devildante: I'm looking on LP :)
<devildante> micahg: I'm looking on the bug day page
<devildante> micahg: that's the main objective ;)
<vish> micahg: how do we change the pword from console?
<micahg> vish: passwd
 * vish tries
<vish> micahg: hmm , i dont get a prompt to run it as sudo? i just get "You must choose a longer password"
<penguin42> vish: That'll be changing your password
<micahg> vish: for your own password?
<vish> yeah..
<penguin42> vish: You don't need root
<penguin42> vish: anyone can change their own password
<micahg> vish: yes, you just asked how to change your own password, not how to set any arbotrary passwd
<micahg> vish: to set it to anything, sudo passwd USERNAME
<vish> micahg: i dont want to change.. :)  i want to test where you got the prompt to run as sudo? :)
<vish> micahg: btw, how do i quit those continuous prompts?
<micahg> vish: why should you be prompted to run as sudo?
<micahg> vish: what continuous prompts?
<vish> micahg: hmm , wasnt that what you said yesterday? that it mentions to run as sudo?
<penguin42> vish: Ctrl-c
<vish> yeah, that doesnt do it..
<micahg> vish: to set any passwd, yes
<micahg> vish: you need to ctrl-c a 2 or 3 times
<vish> bah, i broke something in my ctrl+c .. there is some problem there , i had same problem when doing a gdb :s
<penguin42> vish: Broke something?
<vish> yeah.. for some reason i thought having a consistent ctrl+c[copy] everywhere would be nice!
<vish> doh!
<vish> then when i reverted it does not allow me to quit always :/
<penguin42> ah, blocking ctrl-c in a shell would be bad
<mrand> vish: ctrl-d or period will sometimes stop continous prompts
<mrand> ctrl-d is also logout though, so be careful ;-)
<vish> ooh! dint know that one.. for next time  :)
<mrand> vish: depends on the situation/app.
<vish> if my ctrl+c doesnt work, i just use the metacity close :D
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: is bug 620399 dublicate of bug 620371 ? one is about if using xscreensaver other is if disabling xscreensaver
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620399 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power manager Monitor doesnt go to sleep and off mode if Disabling xscreensaver (dup-of: 620371)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620371 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power manager Monitor doesnt go to sleep and off mode if Using xscreensaver (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620371
<vish> mrand: ah ok .. will try to remember..  thanks :)
<vish> i have to format up my /home .. [and probably use btrfs] all these old crufts are killing me :/
<penguin42> brave :-)
<vish> heh , they say its stable and meego uses it already by default?
<vish> micahg: re: the password bug .. i'm confused now.. i wanted to test the bug we saw yesterday. and wanted to see what prompt we get when we choose an insecure pword from a console and see if we are provided with info to run as root to change the password
<vish> micahg: i thought you mentioned we get prompted to run it as sudo , or were you just informing that we can run as sudo to change?
<vish> or to override that prompt..
<micahg> vish: informing
<vish> ah!
<micahg> vish: root is all powerful :)
<vish> heh! :D
<vish> micahg: oh well , i dont see what/where we can make it better!  i thought you said the console gives more info.. since the gui doesnt we could improve the prompt.. but :(
<vish> boo security! ;p
<micahg> vish: the only place it might be appropriate to change is users and groups since that's run as root
<micahg> but a user's own password, idk about that
<micahg> vish: maybe a GUI to set PAM policy?
<vish> micahg: hasnt that been switched to policykit too?
<micahg> vish: maybe, I never use it...
<vish> yeah , we get the policykit prompt for authentication..
<vish> micahg: hehe , GUI for pam policy ;p
<vish> there is a bug about that somewhere though
<bbordwell> I have a bug with gnome-themes (clearlooks and high contrast inverse) where some icons do not load in software center. Should I forward it upstream or are the icons used in software center Ubuntu specific and should be added by Ubuntu developers?
<vish> bbordwell: Bug #556335
<pedro_> bdmurray, looks like your script tagged an screenshot as a patch, bug 620436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 556335 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Icons not displayed when using certain icon themes (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 61)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556335
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620436 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "All title bars not properly show (with a white dot-line) when extra visual effects were selected (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620436
<vish> pedro_: easy bug to review!  :D
<pedro_> lol
<bbordwell> vish, thanks
<vish> np..
<bdmurray> pedro_: its because the reporter said it was a patch ;-)
<pedro_> bdmurray, ok i thought it was making a check before marking those :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: still looking
<bdmurray> pedro_: in comment 1 do you have a bandaid next to "a picture"?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah , and it was already unmarked as being a patch, but the icon is still there
<pedro_> probably it's only on edge though
<bdmurray> pedro_: that sounds like an lp bug to me :-(
<pedro_> :-(
<devildante> shouldn't bug 429579 be triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429579 in vlc (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "all (audio)players should have the same preset sound volume (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429579
<vish> devildante: heh , i would probably mark them all wont fix ;p
<vish> devildante: comment #4
<devildante> vish: true. but maybe we should let it as-is
<vish> devildante: use the "opinion" ;)
<devildante> vish: all right, time to use that new feature :)
<devildante> vish: done :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: well it sorted itself out for me
<vish> devildante: marked them all? or only banshee task?
<devildante> vish: all that weren't invalid or won't fix
 * hggdh is amazed by the amount of people that request membership to the bugsquad *without* signing the CoC :-(
<devildante> hggdh: Really?
<devildante> hggdh: even with: *************
<devildante>    TO JOIN:
<devildante> *************
<devildante> * Sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<devildante> guess people just don't want to read sometimes :p
<devildante> only 6 bugs to go! great job, guys! :)
<hggdh> devildante: even though
<devildante> (and micahg, it's on the bug list, no lp :p)
<hggdh> and I wonder, if they cannot even read THAT, would they read the Wiki?
<micahg> devildante: huh?
<devildante> flashback: <micahg> devildante: more than 10 left <micahg> devildante: I'm looking on LP :)
<vish> devildante: not more flashbacks!  "Lost" is over, they were all dead ;p
<vish> no*
<devildante> vish: I never watched Lost for more than 5 minutes :p
<vish> devildante: you saved valuable time in your life!
<devildante> I lol'd :p
<devildante> Is there someone running Unity to (not) confirm bug 602760?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602760 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee doesn't display application menu in netbook mode (affects: 1) (heat: 88)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602760
<pedro_> 4 bugs left? you guys are crazy :-P
<devildante> pedro: refresh bug day page, there is only ONE BUG REMAINING! :p
<devildante> and it's bug 602760
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602760 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee doesn't display application menu in netbook mode (affects: 1) (heat: 86)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602760
<pedro_> only 1 in the bug day page? WOW
<pedro_> OMG!
<pedro_> jcastro, ^
 * micahg thinks we should schedule a FF bug day before the energy leaves the channel :P
<pedro_> jcastro, look at the graph for banshee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100819
<devildante> pedro: it's him who reported it :p
<pedro_> jcastro, it's all your fault!
<pedro_> ;-)
<jcastro> pedro_: !!!!!
<jcastro> let me go tell upstream
<devildante> jcastro: are you sure it's not appmenu-gtk's fault?
<jcastro> devildante: not sure, I'll just assign it to didrocks
<jcastro> we need it for UNE
<mrand> great job guys!
<pedro_> !!!!!!!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100819 <- ALL GREEN!
<pedro_> Awesome job folks!!!!
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
<pedro_> wow long time without seeing all the bugs in the page triaged!!
 * devildante hugs pedro_
<pedro_> our bugsquad rock or what? ;-)
<devildante> okay, the overall classment is:
<devildante> 1st - pvillavi with 52 bugs! great job pedro_ :)
<pedro_> \o/!
<pedro_> i'm an addict
<pedro_> ok guys gotta run, see you later!
<pedro_> great job everybody
<devildante> 2nd - me with 20 bugs :p
<pedro_> <3
<devildante> pedro_: bye :)
<devildante> 3rd: kamus with 13 bugs - good job mentor :)
<devildante> 4th: vish with 11 bugs - good job too :)
<devildante> 5th: njin with 8 bugs - not bad!
<kamusin> devildante, bug 555141 is waiting for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555141 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't delete files from removable device using DELETE key (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555141
<vish> devildante: 19..only ! you stole one from me!
<devildante> vish: haha
<kamusin> use the force luke
<devildante> and 6th: jorge with one bug.... pretty good :p
<jcastro> alright!
<kamusin> we are done :) yay!
<devildante> kamusin: ah, a bug lands when I'm bored, perfect :p
<vish> jcastro is a happy man today! met Mustaine , banshee bugs got triaged.. !
<jcastro> vish: all that's left is to switch to it by default! :)
<vish> \o/
<devildante> Mustaine?
<vish> jcastro: snap , was about to type the same thing :)
<devildante> vish, jcastro: what is Mustaine?
<devildante> (girlfriend? :p)
<vish> devildante: http://tumblr.com/xofg6fz79
 * vish lol'd at : https://twitter.com/jonobacon/statuses/21600599691 ;p
<devildante> oh, I see. Not a good candidate for a girlfriend though :p
<devildante> I second Jono Bacon, even though I don't know at all Dave Mustaine :p
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-20
<bbordwell> What is with all the BUG: scheduling while atomic bugs?
<penguin42> kernel bug somewhere
<bbordwell> should they all be marked as duplicates?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> bbordwell: I don't think kernel bugs get merged unless someone who is familiar with the exact problem knows it's not related to a bunch of different pieces of hardware
<penguin42> bbordwell: A bunch of them seem to be related to wifi
<bbordwell> penguin42, I think this is the problem: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16588
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16588 in Other "Regression introduced in 2.6.35.2 causes freezing, crashing, oopsing" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<bbordwell> ahh that was a dup here: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16589
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16589 in Scheduler "BUG: scheduling while atomic: udevd/960/0x10000001" [High,New]
<penguin42> bbordwell: It looks like it's still being worked on there; it looks to me like it's the fix for the X exploit
<bbordwell> ya it was
<bbordwell> linux patched it himself nice
<bbordwell> oops linux/linus
<penguin42> anyway, yet another case where X really shouldn't be running as root
<bbordwell> penguin42, The fix for that exploit is in the new lucid kernel as well right?
<penguin42> I don't know; I've not been following Lucid
 * penguin42 goes to bed
 * devildante goes to bed; good night :)
<ansgar> Hi, I have a question about the first response from <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed in Development release while still existing in a previous release>
<ansgar> Does Ubuntu really require the bug submitter to find out how the bug was fixed and to prepare a patch when asking for a bug to be fixed in a stable release as well?
<micahg> ansgar: someone has to do it
<micahg> ansgar: so the idea is if the person wants it, they can do the steps
<ansgar> Well, if they are able to.  But I am fine with that, I just don't want to prepare an upload for old releases myself (I only use Debian myself).
<micahg> ansgar: that's the idea, the person might have already migrated off the release and no longer care
<jibel> nigelb, Hey, I cannot reproduce the bug 533369 in lucid (but was able in karmic). How did you reproduce it or could you confirm that the version in -proposed fixes the issue ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533369 in debootstrap (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "Fails to debootstrap squeeze chroot due to missing apt-get (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533369
<nigelb> jibel: can you give me a few hours?
<nigelb> I ran karmic on my system and I can test it in the evening.
<jibel> nigelb, no emergency, I was just wondering if you were able to reproduce it in lucid because I'm not. In karmic I can reproduce and the fix is fine.
<jibel> nigelb, just add a comment on the report if you can test the fix in lucid-proposed. Thank you.
<nigelb> jibel: oh, wait, you want me to reproduce in lucid.
<jibel> nigelb, yes, that would be great
<nigelb> jibel: I'm on lucid now.  Let me test it.
<njin> hellofolks
<njin> can someone help with this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/432024
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 432024 in ubuntu "Keyboard layout initialization (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<trinikrono> wow goodjob on the hugday, you totally nailed it lol
<trinikrono> *hugs for everybody
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<penguin42> <yawn>
<penguin42> mornin hggdh
<hggdh> morn penguin42
<nigelb> hggdh: TGIF :D
<hggdh> nigelb: heh
<nigelb> hggdh: And yes, in 40 more minutes, I'll be out partying :D
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> in 40 more minutes I will still be working
<abhijit> hi
<stanley_robertso> h iall
<zeroseven0183> Is it OK to advertise here?
<zeroseven0183> I mean, advertise open source?
<kklimonda> zeroseven0183: no, this channel is for triaging bugs
<zeroseven0183> Ok. I was thinking of promoting Firefox beta
<zeroseven0183> ...ooopppsss anyway, I just did
<devildante> pedro_: here?
<pedro_> devildante, yeah
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<devildante> pedro_: you should write on the QA blog about the bug day results, just like you did after operation cleansweep bug day ;)
<pedro_> devildante, yeap that's on my todo tasks for today ;-)
<devildante> pedro_: thank you :) we need more publicity :p
<pedro_> you're welcome, I'll let you guys know as soon as i send the post
<pedro_> so you can twitt, digg, send it to identi.ca etc
<pedro_> the more buzz the better ;-)
<kamusin> morning pedro_ , devildante
<devildante> hi kamusin :)
<pedro_> devildante, http://blogs.gnome.org/pvillavi/2010/08/20/banshee-bug-day-rocked-the-house-show-me-some-green-fields/
<pedro_> devildante, somehow the qa blog doesn't allow me to add images so blogged it there, which is added to the planet ubuntu as well
<devildante> pedro_: thank you ;)
<pedro_> devildante, thank *you* for the hard work ;-)
<pedro_> can't wait for next week bug day :-)
<devildante> pedro_: np ;)
<pedro_> i'm sure its going to be great
<devildante> pedro_: yeah :) and thank you for the 50+ bugs you triaged :)
<pedro_> i enjoy so much to work with you guys that i can't resist to squash some bugs ;-)
<pedro_> morning fabio
<ashams> hello all
<simar> ashams ???
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<simar> stanley_robertso: hi
<simar> stanley_robertso: have you got my email?
<simar> stanley_robertso: I'm you mentor for bugsquad..
<njin> pedro_: arounnd ?
<simar> stanley_robertso: there?
<simar> stanley_robertso: are you there??
<njin> pedro_: launch ?
<vish> thekorn: hehe , you retraced that unity-applications bug yourself :)
<vish> thekorn: i have a similar bug waiting for retracers :s
<vish> it seems a dup btw..
<thekorn> vish: yes, do you know if the retracer are running at all?
<vish> thekorn: they seem stuck , seb128 was looking at them yesterday i think, but he has been swamped/overloaded with all stuff ;)
<thekorn> vish:as always ;)
<seb128> vish, thekorn: they are broken by a launchpad bug
<vish> bad launchpad!
<kblin> hi folks
<seb128> the launchpadlib api breaks while trying to download a file in a private bug now
<kblin> if I bump into a broken dependency (-dev package not matching the library package), which package do I file the bug against?
<thekorn> seb128: oh? apport-retracer works fine when I run it locally (on maverick)
<Pici> kblin: Presumably, they both have the same source package, which is how lp separates packages out, so file it against that.
<Pici> Or I'm misunderstanding the question.
<kblin> Pici: dunno, the source package I can get with apt-get source is a completely different version as well
<Pici> kblin: What packages are we talking about?
<kblin> libgoogle-perftools0 and libgoogle-perftools-dev
<kblin> libgoogle-perftools0 claims version 0.8-5.1, libgoogle-perftools-dev claims version 0.98-1ubuntu1
<Pici> kblin: Which version of Ubuntu?
<kblin> maverick, updated today
<kblin> I just did a dpkg-buildpackage on the source tree "apt-get source google-perftools" gave me, and those packages claim version 1.5-1
<kblin> I don't care much either way, that's just a dep I need to build ceph packages, just wanted to report the broken packages
<Pici> kblin: Sorry, I got distracted.  I'd file it against google-perftools and explain the issue.
<kblin> ok
<kblin> "Package google-perftools does not exist" :)
<hggdh> kblin: libgoogle-perftools0 is an older package, -perftools-dev is build against the current one in maverick (google-perftools)
<hggdh> and google-perftools did not make it yet in the archives... hum
<kblin> well, whatever. I'm trying to build a package that depends on -perfools-dev and that won't install :)
<kblin> and launchpad won't let me file a bug against the source package
<kblin> and of course I can't file it against the package I just built myself, because that's not an official ubuntu package
<kblin> the bug report will have to wait until my other build is finished then
<yofel> well, that's interesting too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481074/ amd64 and i386 have different versions o.O?
<hggdh> yofel: perftools0 is still at 0.98, but perftools-dev is at 1.5-1. perftools 1.5-1 also depends on pertools0
<hggdh> but perftools did not make it in the archives yet (for whatever reason)
<vish> when was paste.ubuntu updated? it looks awesome now!
<hggdh> kblin: you can directly download perftools from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/amd64/google-perftools/1.5-1
<hggdh> (for amd64)
<Pici> vish: huh? paste.u.c looks the same that it always has to me.
<kblin> hggdh: I've already built it myself
<vish> Pici: new theme
<micahg> hggdh: it's in maverick
<vish> previously it was the drab brown..
<hggdh> micahg: yes, it made it there in the last 15 minutes or so
<kblin> ah, so if I update, it should work?
<micahg> hggdh: maybe went through new
 * micahg goes back to not paying attention
 * hggdh does the same
<kblin> thanks folks
<shmengie> hello
<penguin42> hi
<shmengie> can you tell me?
<chilicuil> I'm trying to upload a new debdiff to the bug #462193 , however my diff (http://pastebin.com/dHLELxfE ) looks different to one uploaded by the last person ( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52823113/lp462193.debdiff ) , since it's a dumb change I'd not like to upload the wrong diff, I've make it with $ bzr diff --old ../previous_copy, do you think is it ok?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 462193 in djvulibre (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "djvulibre-bin produces garbage in the root (/man1/*) (affects: 18) (dups: 2) (heat: 109)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462193
<shmengie> how do you go about refreshing a package eg. rdesktop
<shmengie> stock ubuntu rdesktop has keyboard issues
<shmengie> rdesktop.sourceforge.net does not have the same issues.
<hggdh> shmengie: have you opened a bug against it?
<shmengie> What do I need to do to get the stock version of rdesktop.sourceforge.net embedded into ubuntu?
<shmengie> Once, I think...
<hggdh> once, when?
<shmengie> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1915955.html
<shmengie> I have users and myself, that find this very frustrating
<hggdh> ok, so this is bug 494311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 494311 in rdesktop (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu patch for rdesktop breaks keyboard handling. (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494311
<shmengie> I"ve built rdesktop a few times to avoid the issue...
<shmengie> I would really like for rdesktop not to suffer
<shmengie> or users that require it
<shmengie> Ubuntu is wonderful, but this makes office implementation difficult.
<shmengie> Everytime a win station gets infected, I choose ubuntu when possible.
<hggdh> brb
<shmengie> ok, sorry, don't mean to sound angry, just venting a little frustration.
<shmengie> I want to do whatever I need to, to get rdesktop fixed in Ubuntu
<yofel> chilicuil: not sure, usually we define the output of the 'debdiff' application as a debdiff (diff between two packages), if you're already using bzr, why not file a merge against the ubuntu package?
<yofel> but it seems like your diff was accepted anyway
<chilicuil> yofel: yep, but I had to rebuild the debdiff using $ debdiff
<chilicuil> yofel: I've tried to merge some other patches, I just had that question
<yofel> ah, well, your debdiff looks ok, the other diff wanted to add a few misc:Depends that were missing  too
<chilicuil> yofel: ok, then I'll think I can use bzr diffs when needed, thx a lot! =)
<hggdh> shmengie: yes, rdesktop needs some love
<shmengie> How can I give it some luv?
<bcurtiswx> is this appropriate discussion?? :P
<hggdh> shmengie: directly affecting you: finding out which patch is the culprit in your case, and what this patch intends to do
<hggdh> shmengie: generically -- looking at the bugs for rdesktop, triaging them, checking upstream
<hggdh> shmengie: on the other hand, the project at SF seems to be dead
<shmengie> The project at sourceforge has had very few changes.  But the keyboard support works much better in the stock.  What I don't know is what other packages would be affected by reverting to stock flavor.
<shmengie> Which is, I suppose why it's been in need of luv.
<MichealH> Anyone avalible to triage?
<shmengie> But this has gone on long enough.  The Ubuntu version is not usable by anyone who needs Capslock and the Keybad.
<shmengie> err..  Numberpad
<hggdh> shmengie: it has been going long, indeed. But we need help. I, for example, do not have time to look at it
<hggdh> (but then I do not use it anyway)
<hggdh> MichealH: what do you mean?
<shmengie> That's why I asked what can I do.
<MichealH> Is anyone avalible to triage a bug?
<shmengie> You gave me some hints, thatks.
<MichealH> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> MichealH: we are all here to help.
<MichealH> hggdh: Can you please triage Bug 619981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619981 in banshee (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Banshee crashed while sitting idle on omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619981
<MichealH> I beleive it has the necessary information
<MichealH> (having looked at the log)
<MichealH> It seemes he has it on some sort of shuffle :/
<MichealH> hggdh: ping
<jpds> MichealH: You pinged him like 5 minutes ago. ;)
<MichealH> Umm... Yes?
<micahg> !patience is a virtue :)
<micahg> oh, that did the wrong thing...
<micahg> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<micahg> jpds: how do I undo a factoid change request?
<Pici> micahg: don't worry about the request notice, it'll be ignored.
<micahg> Pici: good :)
<micahg> thanks
<Pici> Just like all our other factoid requests, mwhahaha.
<MichealH> micahg: But Im not looking for triages not support :(
<nigelb> Pici: haha
<hggdh> MichealH: did you try to reproduce?
<micahg> MichealH: you're still asking for help, give people a few minutes :)
<MichealH> hggdh: I dont use Banshee
<nigelb> Pici: but, micahg and I have changed factoids
<nigelb> :D
<hggdh> MichealH: so *what* did you do to confirm it?
<MichealH> mggThere is enough infor for a developer to look at
<MichealH> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> I do not think so. I am not even sure if the exceptions reported caused banshee to end
<MichealH> I TabFaile'd
<MichealH> But wont the devs pick that up?
<MichealH> If its true.
<hggdh> they might. They might just return it if it is *not* true. But the point is I am not sure why it failed.
<hggdh> ogra: why did you mark bug 619981 confirmed? Do you also experience it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619981 in banshee (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Banshee crashed while sitting idle on omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619981
<MichealH> hggdh: It was me wasnt it?
<hggdh> oh yes, ogra milestoned it
 * MichealH hides
 * MichealH avoids all the tomatos being thrown at him
<hggdh> MichealH: anyway, you would have to be running Maverick to test
 * hggdh goes on to install banshee
<MichealH> hggdh: So you are trying to replicate?
<hggdh> MichealH: yes
<sense> good afternoon everyone!
<yofel> hey sense°
<yofel> er.. sense!
<sense> hey yofel!
<hggdh> MichealH: cannot reproduce...
<MichealH> :/
<hggdh> sense: long time, sir
<hggdh> MichealH: this does not mean there is not a problem -- but I would like the OP to check on the errors in the debug log
<sense> hggdh: Hey! Just came back from holiday.
<hggdh> oh, this is why, I had a feeling you had not been online for a while :-)
<nigelb> hggdh: he had announced his holiday
<hggdh> nigelb: this would require me to really pay attention on this channel ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: or the planet
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> or to twitter
<nigelb> or identi.ca
<sense> OMG! Pedro blogged!
<hggdh> nigelb: I do not follow (or have accounts) on indenti.ca, twitter, facebook, or other similar places...
<nigelb> hggdh: In that case, we should kick you for not following planet :p
<nigelb> vish: poke me when you're awake.  Need your help with something :)
<devildante> nigelb: vish is always asleep, talking by experience (though this experience was during 3 AM, so I'm not the best example :p)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-21
<penguin42> so if I have a bug and someone has put a patch on that bug and I've tried that patch and it works well, should it have a tag added to say it's a good fix?
<trinikrono> does anyone still use the bughelper package?
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<BUGabundo> we have apport
<trinikrono> i was looking at it in the wikipages
<trinikrono> and was wondering what its about lol
<vish> nigelb: poke
<nigelb> vish: ok, ew, wrong timing.  I'm just about to step out.
<nigelb> How about we talk tonight?
<vish> nigelb: sure.. ;p
<trinikrono> anyone who knows x bugs around
<vish> trinikrono: try #ubuntu-x
<trinikrono> i am there also but they dont tend to answer lol
<vish> !weekends | trinikrono :)
<ubot2> Factoid 'weekends' not found
<vish> !weekend | trinikrono :)
<ubot2> trinikrono :): It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> this was not the first time i asked questions there
<trinikrono> vish: do you also do mentoring
<trinikrono> it appears that my mentor ddecator is a little busy atm
<vish> trinikrono: you can ask questions here also till ddecator returns and someone will answer
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> does xubuntu and normal ubuntu use the same xorg drivers?
<vish> trinikrono: afaik , it is the same , only the desktops are different
<vish> trinikrono: for that bug, does the user still have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<vish> trinikrono: ask him to test it with a new firefox profile
<trinikrono> vish :D bug 601441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601441 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i845G] Running Firefox crashes X (affects: 1) (heat: 89)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601441
<trinikrono> from what i am seeing
<trinikrono> its a issue with the lucid and the intel driver
<trinikrono> but the op installed xubuntu
<trinikrono> and he says it works fine now
<vish> trinikrono: i would suspect he had a few other updates as well, which fixed his problem and not the xubuntu install ;)
<vish> trinikrono: unless something in ubuntu-desktop is causing the crash!
<trinikrono> well i asked him to put maverick
<trinikrono> and he put on xubuntu instead
<trinikrono> oh i know
<trinikrono> vish: if i use rmadison
<trinikrono> and it does not say lucid updates
<trinikrono> then that means that it did not update the driver in lucid yet?
 * vish reads bug again..
<trinikrono> i know the one for maverick is a new version
 * kermiac pokes vish... it's all you're fault :P
<vish> :D
 * kermiac returns to the corner & keeps podding away at the cheese hook
<trinikrono> i have a question too
<trinikrono> did bughelper die?
<vish> trinikrono: well , ask him to try logging into a ubuntu session and try launching Firefox now.. if it is still a problem we would atleast know it occurs with latest lucid updates..
<vish> trinikrono: btw, the bug does is highly incomplete  ask reporter to run $apport-collect 601441
<vish> s/does//
<vish> trinikrono: ask him to run the apport-collect after he reproduces the crash in Ubuntu-desktop
<trinikrono> well that is if he is willing to remove xubuntu and put back on ubuntu-desktop
<trinikrono> thanks for you advice anyways
<vish> trinikrono: you dont have to remove
<trinikrono> oh right
<vish> trinikrono: did he remove xubuntu?  from what i read he installed xubuntu-desktop on the Ubuntu install
<trinikrono> it would be option at the login screen right
<vish> err.. remove *ubuntu
<trinikrono> okie i just need to do hug one more bug then i am off to work
<trinikrono> vish: quick question what is the name of update-manger in launchpad
<trinikrono> i can do rmadison update-manager but launchpad tells me it does not know it
<trinikrono> =\ i spelt it wrong never mind
<devildante> shouldn't bug 11334 be triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu (and 16 other projects) "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affects: 225) (dups: 25) (heat: 1210)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11334
<sinurge> devildante, why would you think so?
<devildante> sinurge: this bug exists since 2004, is confirmed by tons of people, and is reported upstream
<sinurge> devildante, i would check why has it been triaged till now...maybe some reason , as i check there is a lot of comments if you are able to read them and find a good enuf reason that it must be triaged then you should do it
<sinurge> why it hasnt* been triaged till now
<devildante> sinurge: okay
<devildante> sinurge: wow, searching for "triag" on the page returns only one result for a non-related issue
<sinurge> devildante, there are 232 comments, hence something really is on in them :D
<devildante> sinurge: just browsed them, most of the comments are variants of "me too" :p
<vish> senseeeeeeee! ;)
<vish> heh! gues that ^ does not actually ping sense ;p
<sense> vish!
<sense> hello
<vish> sense: hey, so how was your vacation? :)
<sense> vish: Great, fun. Good to be away for a few days from everything. :)
<vish> hehe!
<vish> booo unity!
<sense> How come?
<vish> crashes for me :(  and i have to run debugging ! from a live cd
<sense> aw
 * nigelb waves 
 * vish kicks nigelb ;p
<sense> vish: You aren't running it in a production environment, aren't you? ;)
 * nigelb kicks vish right back.
<vish> kickathon!
<nigelb> vish: group kick! :p
<nigelb> vish: Those 2 mentees you assigned me, only one of them responded
<nigelb> and he is yet to ping me on IRC.
<vish> nigelb: meh we just deavtivate them, there are still some more if you want ;p
<nigelb> vish: I'll mail again.
<vish> deactivate*
<bcurtiswx> who here's running maverick?
<bcurtiswx> on a laptop
<nigelb> If there is no response, I'll poke you again
<vish> bcurtiswx: wassup? i'm on a live maverick session right now?
<bcurtiswx> do you see a battery icon?
<vish> bcurtiswx: in the panel?
<bcurtiswx> yea
<vish> bcurtiswx: yup
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i don't, maybe an update did it
<bcurtiswx> ah, i got an apport for gnome-power-manager
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<bcurtiswx> every session i get it too
<vish> hmm, where is thekorn when we need him!
<bcurtiswx> can i restart gnome-power-manager?
<bcurtiswx> without reboot/logout-in
<OffTopicGuy> brb Booting up mu Ubuntu PC
<ashams> simar: hello
<ashams> simar: are you really there ?
<simar> ashams: ya sure..
<simar> really
<ashams> simar: how are you?
<simar> ashams: absolutely fine n u?
<ashams> simar: fine!
<simar> ashams: have you gone through the documents of bug squad
<ashams> simar: yes i did
<ashams> simar: but I had some Questions!
<simar> ashams: you can ask :)
<simar> now
<ashams> simar: about the Tags, I can't find a real doc gives me a comprehensive list of tags and when to apply them!
<simar> ashams:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<simar> ashams: have you started some real bug triaging??
<simar> ashams: you should not know everything to start triaging ..
<ashams> simar: Oh YES, I did, give me a moment to get the link
<simar> ashams: good,
<simar> :))
<ashams> simar: my work yesterday had given me about 51 Karma Point and I don't know why??
<nigelb> ashams: It helps a lot if you don't even think of karma points :)
<nigelb> (Just FRI)
<nigelb> err.. FYI
<ashams> simar: yes I know I just wonder
<simar> ashams: nigelb you got your answer
<simar> nigelb: what FYI??
<nigelb> for your information :)
<ashams> simar: Toi La  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmail-notify/+bug/548905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548905 in gmail-notify (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Icon background color off in new theme (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simar> nigelb: oh! good, I was puzzled by the FIR. :-))
<simar> ashams: just checking your homework :))
<nigelb> simar: typo :D
<simar> nigelb: :D
<ashams> nigelb: what's FYI anyway?
<nigelb> ashams: It means For Your Information :)
<ashams> nigelb: FYI, thank You!
<nigelb> ashams: Have a good time working with bugs :)
<simar> ashams: ok just a moment, I think you need to take another bug now..
<nigelb> bed time, catch y'all later :)
<ashams> nigelb: good night!
<simar> nigelb: so early ;-)
<ashams> nigelb: don't forget to brush your teeth!
<ashams> simar: could you please list the bugs you want me to finish and I'll catch them later
<simar> ashams: could'nt you take out some time now
<ashams> simar: It's the Night Prayer time now... :D
<simar> ashams: oh, then you can leave :))
<simar> ashams: will you come on irc after that..
<ashams> simar: yes, but after about 1 hr
<ashams> simar: could you please list that bugs :)
<simar> ashams: good!! just check me. I will be here only.. :)
<simar> ashams: I want you to triage one bug as an example
<simar> ashams: i will give you after i hr
<ashams> simar: thank you, I have to leave NOW!
<simar> ashams: c ya later :)
<simar> hi ashams
<simar> are you free now?
<simar> ashams: try to triage this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/611992
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611992 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found (affects: 1) (heat: 177)" [Undecided,New]
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> and for reference on how to interact for first time see this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/611992
<simar> ashams: try it now and tell me. Keep this as a reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<ashams> simar: alright
<simar> ashams: good luck.
<ashams> simar: thank you
<simar> ashams: np :-))
<ashams> simar: well, it's that the Touchpad isn't correctly detected that's #1
<ashams> simar: #2 the reporter didn't report give his touchpad Model and Manfacturer
<ashams> simar: #3 there's only one user affected with this and I can't Reproduce that bug my self
<ashams> simar: ok, till now
<simar> ashams: #1 ya the touchpad may be not detected by the kernel itself.
<simar> ashams: go subscribe the bug first
<ashams> simar: done & I'll ask the reporter to give info about his Touchpad
<ashams> simar: ok?
<simar> ashams:  #2 go ask for the touchpad model, although manufacturer is synaptics as stated in bug description, tell him to get help from windows control panel
<penguin42> how would the reporter know the model?
<simar> ashams: #3 doesn't matter you cannot reproduce every bug, the bug can be confirmed by getting some additional information from the bug reporter.
<ashams> simar: well
<ashams> simar: but I don't know about the windows control panel, myself
<simar> penguin42: you can ask him to get help from windows control panel. He's a new to bug squad and is triaging his firt bug. So not so relevent to ask model no but I want him to get stared with some intraction with bug reporter. :))
<simar> ashams: don't worry. just ask
<simar> ashams: by the way haven't you used windows
<ashams> simar: alright
<penguin42> simar: Ah no problem; I just meant I don't know the model of my laptops thinkpad
<simar> penguin42: I don't remember myself ;-))
<ashams> simar: what do you mean with "windows control panel"? isn't a program on the 10.10??
<simar> ashams: no its in Microsoft windows, Control Panel
<simar> ashams: All windows users know that :-|
<ashams> simar: Sorry, How did you know that he is a MS Win User??
<ashams> simar: ;)
<simar> ashams: ask him.. he will tell that himself .. if he cannot check that in control panel..
<simar> ashams: just go ahead
<ashams> simar: ok
<ashams> simar: done
<ashams> simar: about the status would I mark it as Incomplete for now?
<simar> ashams: ya sure, Incomplete status implies that the bug awaits for some information from the user.. go ahead
<ashams> simar: :) ?
<simar> ashams:  ?-- ?
<simar> ashams: I'm not happy with your comment..
<ashams> simar: then, please correct me
<simar> ashams: see the bug i gave you for reference
<simar> ashams: there see comment #4. This is how to begin triaging. This you can sound more professional and the bug reporter will have more faith in your asking information.
<simar> ashams: Bug squad is the face of ubuntu community, you should try to treat bug reporter at your best.
<ashams> simar: the bug you asked me to triage and the one you gave me as a referance are the SAME!
<simar> ashams: oh, my mistake. Just a sec
<simar> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/586402
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586402 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Scrolling with touchpad sometimes doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 45)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<simar> ashams: Start again with that bug..
<ashams> simar: fine
<ashams> simar: would that be fine?
<ashams> simar: Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. This bug did not have a package associated with it, which is important for ensuring that it gets looked at by the proper developers.
<ashams> You may also use the Microsoft Windows' Control Panel, If you use it.
<ashams> (With many applications, you can report a future bug directly on the appropriate package by opening the application's "Help" menu and choosing "Report a Problem". https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs)
<simar> ashams: wait
<simar> ashams: this bug has a package assigned to it, so you should skip that line
<simar> ashams: package is xserver-xorg-input synaptic
<ashams> simar: yes
<simar> ashams: can you see the affects package
<simar> ashams: go like this
<simar> ashams: Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Your every effort in this regard makes ubuntu a better os.
<simar> ashams: For developers to work on this bug, we request some information on you part.
<simar> ashams: Please see if can provide us with you touchpad model no in spite of the manufacturer. You can use control panel in microsoft windows, or any other os, if you use it
<simar> ashams: go ahead
<ashams> simar: that's good
<simar> ashams: and also set the status
<ashams> simar: i'll set the status to Incomplete, for now
<ashams> simar: ok?
<simar> ashams: good work!!!
<simar> ashams: you now look different from a normal commenter, rather you look like a real triager.
<ashams> simar: thank you
<ashams> simar: I'll try harder
<ashams> simar: when will you be available tomorrow
<simar> ashams: Note that this matters a lot. You should always take care of your first comment while triaging. Please take this bug for some bugs that you triage in future
<simar> ashams: please wait for some time , if you can..
<ashams> simar: yes I'll never forget that one
<simar> ashams: see # Features of Mouse works but features of Touchpad(like Tapping, Scrolling) does not work at all '
<ashams> simar: yes
<simar> ashams: in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection as well. This is what you should ask from the user
<simar> ashams: try all commands in your own computer first
<simar> ashams: I think you have lot of work till tomorrow .. lol
<ashams> simar: It's ok
<ashams> simar: just give it to me
<simar> ashams: hint for you next question is  cat /proc/bus/input/devices >~/devices
<simar> ashams: want some more bugs see this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&fi
<simar> eld.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<simar> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&fi
<simar> eld.has_no_package=
<simar> ashams: copy paste in your browser
<simar> ashams: the last two comments
<simar> ashams: keep going n happy triaging
<simar> vish: hi
<ashams> simar: hey
<simar> ashams: :-))
<ashams> simar: well, this a long list, where to start
<simar> ashams: go ahead with any of related bug, that you had tasted just now ..
<simar> ashams: if you need any help, just ask here in #ubuntu-bugs, anytime..
<ashams> simar: alright
<simar> ashams: go go!!!
<ashams> simar: I think, I'll try to search on the internet about the Touchpad types and How it works
<simar> ashams: you should, but I think you may not find much relevant material.
<simar> ashams: just start triaging and you will learn automatically. just take more bugs as of now, start off by subscribing and setting status and ask me and here for help
<ashams> simar: OK
<ashams> simar: :) ;)
<simar> ashams: :))
<ashams> simar: when will you be available tomorrow??
<simar> ashams: ya, absolutely
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<simar> sense: Hi, welcome back
<stlsaint> alright is there someone other than vish whom can assist me with this mentor situation??
<simar> stlsaint: vish doesn't seem to be around. Sees to be having a nap. Its 2:2am here in India
<stlsaint> simar: oh ok
<stlsaint> well my question stands
<simar> stlsaint: sure..
<ashams> simar: WOW
<simar> ashams:  what??
<stlsaint> nigelb: ping
<stlsaint> ok....
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<ashams> simar: It's toooo late there, It's just 11:00 in Egypt
<simar> ashams: ya, its time zone..
<simar> ashams: :))
<simar> stlsaint: you can ask me
<simar> stlsaint: same case with nigelb
<simar> as well
<stlsaint> simar: aye
<ashams> simar: some reporter said that the bug fixed itself
<simar> ashams: in which bug
<ashams> simar: here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/617990
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617990 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Touchpad has started acting odd (absolute position?) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> ooh that's mine
<ashams> penguin42: are you working on this Bug Now?
<penguin42> ashams: No, I was the reporter
<ashams> penguin42: I'm sooooooooooooo lucky
<ashams> penguin42: so, what is your Laptop's model?
<penguin42> ashams: Toshiba Equium A100
<stlsaint> hggdh: ping
<ashams> simar: are you still there??
<simar> ashams: This is what you should do for bugs that are no longer bugs. But do remember to add a comment alongside as i did, by opening the arrow alongside of affects package. you can try to reproduce the same status again if you want..
<simar> ashams: any issue
<ashams> simar: so, what about the status
<ashams> simar: may I close it or just keep open?
<simar> ashams: Please read the comment I have left there, I have change the status to expired and commented on that..
<simar> ashams: are you able to open the arrow alongside the affects package
<ashams> simar: yes sure
<simar> ashams: open the status and set to incomplete, in comment say just testing it..
<simar> ashams: go ahead
<ashams> simar: DONE
<simar> ashams: good on speed .. :) let me check
<simar> ashams: good , now reset the status to expired and say resetting back
<simar> ashams: now the bug is no longer open and will not show up in bugs list .. its closed now
<ashams> simar: did you mean Invalid?
<simar> ashams: report back after doing
<simar> ashams: ya ya invalid
<ashams> simar: DOne
<simar> ashams: good..
<ashams> simar: I think that this bug investigated more, incase it appears again?
<ashams> simar: I mean it should be
<simar> ashams: So this is how we comment to our changes to statuses, you should comment to all status changes till you gain enough experiance ..
<simar> ashams: why you think so??
<ashams> simar: the problem is unknown but it appeared, and it may do again
<simar> ashams: In that case the reporter of the bug can reopen the bug by changing the status himself. However this is not  a recommended for the bug reporter, instead he should file a new bug..
<simar> ashams: you can see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ashams> simar: great
<simar> ashams: whee!!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-22
<kermiac> vish: ping re bugsquad mentors... last time we discussed stlsaint you said that you needed to find out if maco's students were active or not. Has there been any progress made on that? Thanks mate
<kklimonda> I need a volunteer with lucid :)
<penguin42> I've still got one lucid machine
<kklimonda> well, in 10 minutes :)
<kklimonda> great, I'll give you a simple python script to run :)
<penguin42> will it hurt
<kklimonda> well, not much ;)
<kklimonda> nah, it's safe
<kklimonda> penguin42: can you run http://pastebin.com/NBXQfNqM ?
<penguin42> just give me a sec
<kklimonda> hmm, no
<kklimonda> it won't work yet :)
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/5RELuMsF this one may though
<kklimonda> hmm.. not yet.. argh..
<kklimonda> but I'm close
<penguin42> ok, so it's failing to load ;ibcuchdb-glib-1.0.so.2
<penguin42> libcouchdb-glib-1.0.so.2
<kklimonda> hmm.. can you show me result of ls /usr/lib/libcouchdb-glib* ?
 * penguin42 wonders if any of the pastebins are wget'able
<kklimonda> I think the abi has changed in maverick
<kklimonda> yeah, there is at least one
<kklimonda> I don't remember how its called right now
<kklimonda> and it's awesome
<penguin42> kklimonda: So, I haven't got libcouchdb-glib installed - it looks like I took it out to trim the machine down; however I can put it back
<kklimonda> no, it's fine - I can get it to test at maverick with some additional work
<kklimonda> and it still doesn't work as expected :)
<penguin42> ok, with that installed
<penguin42> it outputs nothing
<kklimonda> great
<kklimonda> and this one: http://pastebin.com/tFsGFSRz ?
<penguin42> libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2
<penguin42> ** (process:1802): DEBUG: You will see this message
<kklimonda> thanks
<kklimonda> and if you set COUCHDB_ENV_DEBUG_MESSAGES=1 in terminal?
<kklimonda> export COUCHDB_ENV_DEBUG_MESSAGES=1 even
<kklimonda> or something similar depending on your shell
<penguin42> no change
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> oh well, doesn't really matter
<hggdh> stlsaint: pong
<penguin42> you good? Can I turn this little guy off again?
<kklimonda> penguin42: sure, thanks for helping :)
<penguin42> np
<penguin42> kklimonda: It's a little eeepc I picked up cheap a couple of weeks ago
<kklimonda> little? 7" one? :)
<penguin42> 10" 1001HA
<kklimonda> ah, not that little - those 10" are pretty cool
<penguin42> yeh, I saw it 2nd hand for a reasonable price (although it looks like netbook prices are starting to come down finally)
<penguin42> wireless was a bit of a fight, but other than that it's sweet
<kklimonda> hmm.. can you tell me a color that starts with the leter d?
<penguin42> hmm
<kklimonda> ah, wikipedia has it :)
<kklimonda> desert looks nice
<penguin42> the only thing that matches that in rgb.txt is drab and Dark Orchid
<kklimonda> drab..
<penguin42> time for bed
<drew212> what do we do for firefox bugs if a new profile fixes the bug, but it isn't caused by a specific extension?
<nigelb> stlsaint: pong?
<somethinginteres> I just upgraded my kernel through the update manager and my HDAV1.3 Deluxe sound card stopped working. I booted into the old version of the kernel and the sound works. I've been asked to file a bug report - how do I file a useful one against the new kernel release?
<abhijit> hello all
<abhijit> :)
<micahg> somethinginteres: ubuntu-bug linux
<abhijit> one more function key bug from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<abhijit> anyone pleae triage this?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do/+bug/622064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622064 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "function dont work while gnome-do is running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> brb
<somethinginteres> micahg: so I Alt+F2 and run that command while running the kernel version with the bug?
<micahg> somethinginteres: yep
<somethinginteres> micahg: righto
<somethinginteres> micahg: what should I select for 'how would you describe the regression?' The update was from 'Linux 2.6.32-16-generic' to 'Linux 2.6.32-24-generic'
<micahg> somethinginteres: what the actual regression you
<micahg> re noticing is
<somethinginteres> micahg: well I'm not sure if going from -16 to -24 constitutes a regression from an updated package of a stable release or a regression in a new stable release
<micahg> somethinginteres: it's regression update, but they want to know what the regression iss
<somethinginteres> micahg: you mean the exact issue I am experiencing right?
<nigelb> hggdh: hm, I thought that was the right bug.
<micahg> somethinginteres: yes
<somethinginteres> micahg: I'll be sure to be as detailed as I can be. All I know for sure is my sound card is no longer recognised
<micahg> somethinginteres: k
<micahg> somethinginteres: what happens when you boot with -16
<somethinginteres> micahg: sound works fine
<micahg> somethinginteres: k
<kklimonda> I find it disturbing that there are so many kernel regressions lately..
<micahg> kklimonda: have you reported any?
<nigelb> kklimonda: go hunt jfo ;)
<abhijit> kermiac, ping
<kklimonda> micahg: well, I haven't had problems myself
<micahg> kklimonda: with the 10.04.1 release and LTS->LTS updates on there were bound to be regressions
<abhijit> can anyone using gnome-do test test this condition and after testing if it affects you can you please mark it affect me also?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do/+bug/622064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622064 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "function dont work while gnome-do is running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> hello????
<micahg> abhijit: one cannot mark a bug affecting another
<abhijit> micahg, i used the word 'if it affects you'
<micahg> abhijit: sorry, a little tired :)
<abhijit> :)
<kklimonda> micahg: I'm not talking about LTS->LTS regressions - those are unavoidable. but I've seen quite a few people reporting problems after installing new kernel from -updates.
<kklimonda> most of them related to sound btw - that's probably one nasty can of worms
<micahg> kklimonda: oh, well, hmmm, that seems unusual, but 2.6.32 is a LTS kernel, so they might be trying to backport more stuff
<nigelb> ew, yes.
<nigelb> sound is nasty still.
<kklimonda> I'd love to see a broad "certification program" from canonical and some message at the installation time like "Your computer has been certified" or "your hardware sucks - go buy something else" ;)
<micahg> kklimonda: that's the microsoft way
<nigelb> kklimonda: There is.
<kklimonda> micahg: there has to be the reason why does Microsoft do it even with all manufacturers testing their hardware with windows.
<micahg> kklimonda: they don't want to support older hardware, we want to when possible
<kklimonda> most problems I deal with on our LoCo forum is related to either hardware or users installing software from shady places.
<nigelb> kklimonda: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<kklimonda> micahg: but I see no problem to test and certify a 5 years old laptop. well, problem other than lack of resources.
<kklimonda> nigelb: I know about it bug the selection there is quite limited
<micahg> kklimonda: that's a big problem, I'm sure someone wouldn't object to an app that tests hardware going into the archive :)
<kklimonda> actually - anyone knows if there is OEM in Europe selling laptops with Ubuntu (or another linux?)
<kklimonda> micahg: I'm not so sure about that - Canonical has such an app after all
<kklimonda> If they were really interested in broader testing they would open source it
<nigelb> I don't know of any besides Dell outside of US of A
<kklimonda> Dell sells their ubuntu-powered hardware only in 3 countries from what I can see.
<nigelb> Gah.
<nigelb> try caling them up.
<nigelb> if Providers like zareason and system76 provided service outside of usa, nothing like it.
<maco> zareason does sell outside the usa
<maco> they'll ship anywhere ups does
<nigelb> well, yes, but most countries screw the buyer with customs,e tc
<maco> right
<kklimonda> and there is the problem with warranty.. sending it to us and back again would probably cost a small fortune
 * nigelb agrees
<vish> kermiac: turns out maco is not free atm either .. this is why i told stlsaint i would assign a mentor right then, i'm pretty sure there was an open slot back when he applied :(
<ddecator> wish i had more time :(
<vish> ddecator: hey! back? ;)
<ddecator> vish: just to be social for the night unfortunately :/
<vish> hehe..
<somethinginteres> micahg: reported the regression. Thanks for the help
<micahg> somethinginteres: np
<vish> somethinginteres: thanks for adding the debdiff ;)
 * vish should poke sponsors...
<somethinginteres> vish: no worries. Sorry it took me so long - real life takes up my time :P
<vish> somethinginteres: noo! you are not allowed to have a real life! ;p
<somethinginteres> vish: :)
<kermiac> ok, no probs vish.... I was just checking as he was asking again earlier
<kermiac> abhijit: umm... pong??
<abhijit> kerdekel, hey hello
<abhijit> kermiac, i have one more function key bug can you triage it?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do/+bug/622064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622064 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "function dont work while gnome-do is running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> kerdekel: stlsaint: thats quite a busy slot , there are very few available mentors right now! :s  i'll keep an eye out for any changes.. :)
<kermiac> abhijit: I can take a look in a while if noone else beats me to it, but I'm busy atm. sorry mate
<vish> argh! kermiac ^
<abhijit> kerdekel, np
<abhijit> kermiac, np
<ddecator> poor kerdekel
<vish> kerdekel: seems to get a lot of kermiac's messages ;p
<stlsaint> vish: well hello
<vish> stlsaint: hey, finally you caught me ;)
<ddecator> anyone else read stlsaint's "well hello" in a seductive voice?
<vish> stlsaint: you ping me at quite the odd hours ;p
<vish> ddecator: only you !
<stlsaint> ddecator: your one of the special ones ;)
<ddecator> been a long night, haha
<stlsaint> vish: im sure others have bugged you about me bugging them by now
<vish> stlsaint: also , instead of pings, just mention the message.... if it werent for kermiac i would still be wondering what you wanted.. :)
<stlsaint> ^^
<stlsaint> vish: alright so any word on the verdict?
<vish> stlsaint: no one is free right now in your preferred time.. but have a look at the wiki and see if any other time slot works out for you..
 * stlsaint sighs!! 
<stlsaint> maybe im just not meant to be part of bug team!! This is second fail i get from here!
<stlsaint> vish: and time? im in texas...are there no other mentors in texas?
<ddecator> stlsaint: find some BC members from the area and convince them to be a mentor :)
 * stlsaint sighs!! (once again)
<micahg> we definitely have one member in texas ;)
<micahg> s/member/mentor
<ddecator> stlsaint: i'd help you out if i could
<stlsaint> ddecator: i feel ya
<vish> stlsaint: i dont know where each mentor lives ;p but have a look at the available mentors : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<stlsaint> yea ive been there many times...even bookmarked it ;)
<vish> heh..
<vish> stlsaint: you should always listen to wise man's advice! ;p
 * vish wise !!!
<stlsaint> half the folks on that list dont even have an available time
<ddecator> heh..
<stlsaint> from my understanding there are literally hundreds of bug squad members yes?
<stlsaint> so why only 15-20 mentors? without mentors folks cant become members yes?
<vish> stlsaint: a mentor is *not* a requirement
<micahg> stlsaint: not everyone wants a mentor
<ddecator> right, just helps
<vish> stlsaint: you can start triaging and ask questions here
 * stlsaint goes to grab ol' trusty trout!!
<vish> stlsaint: anyone who knows the ans will ans your questions
 * stlsaint calls to ddecator to trout duel!!
<ddecator> but i only have a salmon..
<stlsaint> looks like your outta luck buddy
<ddecator> looks like i am
<abhijit> vish, you there?
<vish> abhijit: nope ;p
<abhijit> vish, you know about the lock screen short cut ? ctrl alt L
<vish> abhijit: yeah.
<abhijit> vish, so i need to submit bug against that lock shortcut. so which package to submit?
<vish> abhijit: whats wrong with that? not working or..?
<abhijit> vish, it is working. but it works on his own mood. not when I want it to.
<vish> heh!
<abhijit> :)
<abhijit> vish, so which package to where ubuntu-bug <here> ?
<vish> abhijit: gnomekbd
<abhijit> vish, ok thanks
<abhijit> vish, gnomekbd does not exist!
<vish> hmm , i think thats the search i use in lp..
<vish> let me check
<abhijit> vish, is it libgnomekbd4? or libgnomekdb-dev or libgnomekbd-common?
<abhijit> one more is there - gkbd-capplet
<vish> abhijit: go with libgnomekbd4 , if its wrong , someone will switch it ;p
<abhijit> vish, yah. :)
<vish> abhijit: hmm , it might also be gnome-settings-daemon handling the shortcuts.. ;)
<abhijit> vish, ohhh
<somethinginteres> I'm thinking of testing a 'mainline' kernel to see if the sound bug I'm having is still present in it. The version I am running where the bug presents is '2.6.32-24-generic' - can someone point out to me the link to the correct version I should test from: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ (I can't find my version listed there)
<abhijit> vish, should i make it I dont know or libgnokekbd4 or gnome-settings-daemon?
<vish> abhijit: wait, let me check lp bugs and let you know..
<abhijit> vish, ok
<vish> abhijit: libgnomekbd ...
<abhijit> vish, libgnomekbd4? ok i submit now
<abhijit> vish, submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnomekbd/+bug/622091
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622091 in libgnomekbd (Ubuntu) "lock screen short cut working randomely (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> brb
<somethinginteres> or do I actually want to use "current"? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<vish> somethinginteres: current is better..
<somethinginteres> vish: righto
<somethinginteres> is there anywhere I should be sending my bug upstream or...
<nigel_nb> somethinginteres: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<somethinginteres> should mention, this is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/622070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622070 in linux (Ubuntu) "ASUS HDAV1.3 Deluxe sound card is not recognised after kernel update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> nigel_nb: that map is mostly for comparing the versions.. not really needed for testing.. :)
<vish> kernel wiki can benefit from some cleanup, to make it easier to know what they want..
<nigel_nb> hm, I'm rusty.  Need to get back to triaging.
<micahg> vish: it's useful to know which mainline version we're on and if there's an update to test
<vish> micahg: yeah for *us*, but not for the person we recommend to test, we can know the current is updated or not by looking at the date of the update.
<micahg> vish: others can read...
<vish> micahg: yeah, it is interesting.. i meant the wiki can be a cleaner and easier to understand for someone new..
<vish> it rather just has a random mention of the various kernels that can be tested, rather than what the kernel team wants tested
<micahg> vish: well, there've been 12 upstream kernel updates since the version that we're using in Lucid
<vish> micahg: do we want the user to test 12 version? ;)
<vish> versions*
<micahg> vish: maybe if it can narrow down the window where something was fixed
<vish> micahg: one case i would think it is useful is when user reports that the latest 'current' kernel fixed his issue , not for every case...
<maco> vish: no, you dont have them test in numerical order! you binary search so its log(n) intead of n!
<maco> er not "n!" but "n"
<maco> forgot, ! is factorial :P
<nigel_nb> hah
<maco> so if there've been 12, you have them test the 6th
<vish> maco: hmm?
<maco> and then if its fixed there, test the 3rd or if not then the 9th
<vish> maco: how would one know how to test 12th?
<nigel_nb> vish: its late and she's being sarcastic :p
<vish> or 6th?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, I don't think she is
<vish> nigel_nb: is she ever not? ;)
<nigel_nb> vish: hahaha
<maco> micahg suggested there'd been 12 revisions
<maco> and vish, you asked "do we want them to test all 12"
<micahg> so you should just need to test 4
<maco> and im saying NO thatd be a waste of time
<maco> itd be O(n) when you could do it in O(log(n)) if you do a binary search
<micahg> maco: you're correct :)
<micahg> binary search
<maco> see? computer science degrees are useful!
<nigel_nb> is just me who's lost?
<vish> nigel_nb: me too!
<micahg> 4 maximum
<maco> when you're looking for a word in the dictionary, do you start at page 1 and go page by page?
<nigel_nb> AH, I get it!
<nigel_nb> sorry.
<nigel_nb> Bisection method!
<maco> yes
<nigel_nb> see, *maths* is useful
<nigel_nb> esspecially since I'm sitting in a maths class
<lifeless> mmm maths
<maco> shouldnt it be maths are useful?
<nigel_nb> and I'm learning just that
<maco> abbreviating it as a plural confuses my grammar
<nigel_nb> bisection...
<maco> vish: get it yet?
<vish> micahg: what i wanted to mention is that, every kernel bug is being asked to test mainline kernel , but listing so many is not ideal , they should just say test this 'current' one , and if that works, we can go into disect.. keeping it simpler
 * nigel_nb goes searching for food.
 * vish on two different topics/channels now.. so taking time to reply  ;)
<micahg> vish: well, that usually will result in testing 1 extra kernel
<micahg> assuming it works
<micahg> if it doesn't well I guess it saves time :-/
<simar> vish: when reviewing a patch in a bug with patch tag, when we add patch-forwarded-upstream tag should we remove the old patch tag or we should just add the new tag and keep both tags.. There is some confusion here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide
<vish> nigelb: ^
<vish> simar: nigelb is the best bet :)
<simar> vish: i tried to approach him in #ubuntu-reviews but he doesn't seem to be around..
<vish> simar: [12:28] * nigel_nb goes searching for food.
<vish> simar: he'll be back , he doesnt eat much ;p
<simar> nigelb: oh!! good, I think you distracted me too with *food* . :-))  I think I too need to search my fridge ..
<simar> vish:
<simar> vish: By the way I had been able to see stanley_robertso here ever and he dinn't replied to my mail also ..
<simar> vish: had *not* been
<vish> simar: weird! he was looking for you too :)
<simar> vish: oh!! at what time .. I think we need to synchronize some bit ..
<simar> vish: I will try to send him a mail again. .
<somethinginteres> so I installed the daily kernel i.e. Linux 2.6.36-999-generic #201008211535 and sound works
<simar> vish: i can't see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status what to do (invalid or expired) when the bug reporter had shifted to another ubuntu distribution and does not experience bug there, and want it to be closed..
<micahg> somethinginteres: try the 2.6.32.20 kernel
<vish> simar: invalid , as there is not more info to debug it..
<somethinginteres> micahg: just to be 100% sure that's 'v2.6.32.20-lucid/' right?
<micahg> somethinginteres: yeah
<maco> oh cripes
<maco> warning, there's anoher stupid automatix-like script full of PlzBreakMe
<maco> it's called perfectbuntu
<simar> vish: But the uploads by the bug reporter implies that it is a confirmed bug.. I think, may be you may add another case to the documentation.. for this one
<micahg> maco: hopefully someone won't ask that to be packaged
<simar> vish: For now on I will mark it invalid, thanks :))
<maco> be on the lookout for bug reports that are really just people using that
<vish> simar: are there others subscribed to the bug?
<somethinginteres> micahg: grabbing it now, will see how it goes
<simar> vish:  others??
<simar> vish: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/382326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 382326 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not recognized - Gericom Phantom XXL 3180 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Invalid]
<simar> vish: you can see it
<vish> simar: yeah , no probs , if there is no one else subscribed or mentioning the same problem
<vish> we can just close such bugs
<simar> vish: ok, but shouldn't we improve the documentation for such cases(where the bug can be confirmed but the bug reporter is not avaliable for triaging ) that are not clearly mentioned..
<somethinginteres> micahg: tried 'v2.6.32.20-lucid' as requested, no issues with sound at all
<micahg> somethinginteres: so, go back 6 in lucid from there and try
<micahg> somethinginteres: you have to count since there are some point releases
<micahg> somethinginteres: scratch that, try 32.18
<somethinginteres> micahg: will do. Does this just help pinpoint the bug?
<micahg> somethinginteres: more like where it was fixed :)
<micahg> there are actually only 5 stable releases after the one we're on
<somethinginteres> micahg: I see..
<vish> simar: yeah, maybe we can mention it somewhere..
<simar> vish: lot of time...
<simar> vish: should I do it..
<vish> simar: but , i think its mostly understood.. you can add it to the comments section, so that others are clear about it as well
<simar> vish: ok, I will do it
<simar> vish: For now, I'm reporting some bugs, some serious ones. With Karmic koala even with live cd my laptop's display turn off during boot up and remains off. Only after I installed lucid and applied some workaround, and then upgraded dist, I'm able to run karmic...
<somethinginteres> micahg: running from 32.18 right now and sound is golden
<micahg> somethinginteres: k, I guess try 32.16 then
<somethinginteres> micahg: ok
<micahg> somethinginteres: if that works, you can mention that in teh bug report
<somethinginteres> micahg: so if it works I should just say that the daily, .16, .18 and .20 all work?
<micahg> somethinginteres: you can, but I think the main point is that .16 works
<somethinginteres> micahg: OK will test it out once my slow Internet finishes the d/l. It's too quiet without music :)
<somethinginteres> micahg: '2.6.32-02063216' works so I'll add that to the bug report
<micahg> somethinginteres: k
<somethinginteres> micahg: is it alright to boot into the daily as a workaround for now until it's fixed or is that not advised?
<micahg> somethinginteres: idk the pitfalls
<somethinginteres> micahg: kk
<vish> somethinginteres: if the daily works for you , just us it it not a problem .. i'v been running the mainline kernel for the past two releases , for the past two releases , the just before release something in the ubuntu stock causes a lot of problems..! so i'v had to use the mainline kernels! :s
<vish> just use*
<micahg> vish: you shouldn't give kernel advice like that unless you understand the security implications
<vish> oddly , what ever problem my laptop has , no one has been able to reproduce it! :s
<vish> micahg: agreed :)
<vish> micahg: also i never understand all the hue and cry about security! ;)
<somethinginteres> righto then, I hope this is something that can be fixed. Sound is a must for me :P
<vish> micahg: btw, what happened to the Adobe description bug you filed?  if you dont want to pursue it maybe you can close it..
 * micahg doesn't remember
<micahg> vish: apparently no one on either team bothered to do it :P, I'll just subscribe sponsors then
<micahg> vish: actually I have to rebase
<micahg> vish: I'll do it later today
<vish> \o/
<somethinginteres> vish: Any objections to my joining the papercutters team?
<vish> somethinginteres: no, probs.. if you want to triage and get a crap load of mails ;)
<somethinginteres> vish: haha
<bilalakhtar> virtuald: Thanks for marking those bugs as dups. I should check that before triaging!
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<bilalakhtar> vish: Thanks for marking those bugs as dups. I should check that before triaging!
<bilalakhtar> virtuald: tab fail
<vish> bilalakhtar: np.. :)
<vish> bilalakhtar: hard for everyone to know every bug ;p
<vish> bilalakhtar: recently , i had a firefox bug and was midway in triage and micahg comes hopping along and marked it dup ;p
<bilalakhtar> vish: ah
<micahg> vish: LP doesn't have a concept of warning like bugzilla about updates
<bilalakhtar> warning about updates? !!! What is that?
<vish> micahg: actually i had been having that bug for a long time and i asked in -mozilla about it but at that time no one knew it was a bug and i just dismissed it as a bad FF profile , but am happy there are a lot more facing that bug..
<vish> kinda annoying not getting the suggests :s
<micahg> bilalakhtar: bugzilla has a feature if you are updating a bug and someone else updates before you it warns you
<micahg> vish: I've triaged or seen almost all the upstreamed FF bugs
<bilalakhtar> micahg: LP *seriously* needs such a feature
<bilalakhtar> the other day, I assigned a bug to myself, and vish commented on it at the same time. His comment un-assigned me!
<vish> micahg: yeah , that is an awesome feature! but sometimes it can backfire, we the person says , "I dont care" ;p
<micahg> bilalakhtar: bug 28459
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 28459 in malone "Handle mid-air collisions in bug reports (affects: 2) (dups: 6) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28459
<bilalakhtar> Mid-air! lol
<vish> s/we/when
<vish> micahg: it also does /not/ suggest for the entry boxes withing the webpages too ,  i have yet to read that main bug though and see if it is mentioned there..
<micahg> vish: huh?
<vish> micahg: like auto-complete , does not work too , not only bookmark suggests
<micahg> vish: oh, you're Firefox bug...
<vish> yeah.. :)
<bilalakhtar> Vish is a firefox bug? !
<vish> bilalakhtar: well , its irc , not an english test! ;p
<bilalakhtar> alright
<micahg> blah...I need sleep
<nigelb> ok, I missed simar
<nigelb> lunch presented other distraction..
<nigelb> vish: every changing patch sponsorship?
 * nigelb confused.
<penguin42> there are times when I wish apt-cache search could be told not to bother showing dbgsym packages unless asked for them
<nigelb> heh
<vish> nigelb: ever*
<vish> nigelb: my typos go beyond irc ;p
<nigelb> vish: Ah, now that makes sense.
<vish> nigelb: why are you confused, btw?
<nigelb> vish: what did you mean "ever changing"?
<vish> nigelb: well , for that bug i had subscribed Main sponsors , but that was soon deprecated and then we had only one sponsors team...
<nigelb> vish: ah, LOL
<nigelb> vish: but I think daniel used to run a script
<nigelb> that would check for bugs sub'd to main/universe sponsors and sub the siingle team on the bug
<vish> nigelb: oh it was just a script! :(
<nigelb> vish: haha, you thought he was devoted enough to look at each bug? :D
<nigelb> Dholbach is quite clever that way :D :D
<nigelb> I wonder irssi did buddy pounce
<vish> nigelb: hmm , when/why was i supposed to poke you? was that last nite or earlier?
 * vish clears sticky... poked nigelb \o/
<nigelb> vish: oh, that was tomorrow
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> *yesterday
<nigelb> ok, that was a *big* typo
<nigelb> vish: anyway, PM?
<gorilla> or someone experienced a time slip.
<vish> nigelb: shoot!
 * nigelb gets a gun
 * vish wonders since when nigelb started requesting for a PM ;p
<nigelb> since my screen resolution is so small that I can't see all the windows :/
<drew212> micahg: ok, a new profile fixed the problem for the person, but disabling the extensions did not, how do i proceed?
 * BUGabundo tries his luck again
<nisshh> nigelb: is it vish season?
<BUGabundo> anyone here with good knowlagde in SSDs and btrfs ?
 * BUGabundo notices he is in the wrong #
 * penguin42 moves BUGabundo left one channel
<BUGabundo> down 4
<vish> nisshh: hey!
<nisshh> vish: hey dude :)
<nisshh> vish: im really getting into triaging today
<nisshh> or i was earlier
<vish> :)
<nisshh> vish: although its getting very very hard to run GNOME and a VM on a P4 with 1gig of RAM
<nisshh> its like trying to walk an old lady across a major highway, its really slow
 * penguin42 is playing 'sparse' on the kernel source
<penguin42> with
<penguin42> it's quite nice; although to be fair only filling in for the limits of C
<vish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/417758/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 417758 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Intermittent problems with copy and paste (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vish> :(
<vish> "i was spending at least as much time fixing ubuntu as using it"
<penguin42> vish: I do with we would do a fix only release
<penguin42> wish
<vish> yeah , just stop with the new features! and fix the bugs!
<penguin42> It would seem a sane thing to do for one cycle every so often
<penguin42> only new features are new drivers for new hardware
<nigelb> nhandler: do you want to take a poke at 109693?
 * nigelb notes that you submitted the original patch :)
<nhandler> nigelb: Man, that is an old bug. The patches are no good. Let me check if the bug is still valid
 * nigelb hugs nhandler 
<nhandler> nigelb: Looks like it is only in hardy and dapper: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amaya/+bug/355013 (rmadison amaya)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355013 in amaya (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 1 other project) "Remove it from jaunty due to bugs and security issues (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nhandler> Removed from Debian as well
<nigelb> nhandler: ah
<nigelb> what do you want to do?
<nigelb> Won't Fix it?
<cmeiklejohn> anyone running maverick here?
<nhandler> nigelb: Probably. All of the bugs will need to get closed soon enough (I would wait though until it isn't in any supported ubuntu versions)
<nigelb> nhandler: I'll just give that one a pass
<nigelb> It was nice to see some familiar names in the old bugs
<nigelb> good old days when mdz and dholbach were triaging ;)
<nhandler> nigelb: Neither of those people are in the bug ;)
<nigelb> vish: I could use some help with bug 144826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 144826 in human-icon-theme (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Regression: Human icon set includes out of place GNOME icons (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144826
<nigelb> nhandler: there were other bugs.
<nigelb> I've been looking at 4-digit bug numbers today
<nhandler> :)
<penguin42> how many 4 digit ones are still open?
<nigelb> I saw a few with patches, but less than 10 perhaps.
<charlie-tca> cmeiklejohn: yes, but you might more luck in #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<cmeiklejohn> charlie-tca: thanks.
<penguin42> nigelb: Not too bad I guess
<nigelb> penguin42: Yeah.  Comparing with Debian... they have about 5000 bugs with patches.
<nigelb> (or so I heard recently)
<penguin42> youch
<penguin42> nigelb: I don't suppose you know the xfwm4 guys do you? I've got a patch int heir bug system that doesn't seem to have been touched for a year
<nigelb> penguin42: Nope, I dont.  But you could maybe talk to desktop team?
<penguin42> maybe, I've not got it as an ubuntu bug, I just put it straight in upstrean
<penguin42> m
<nigelb> Ah. Still just ask if they could help you poke the upstream folks.
<nigelb> err, ah xfm4 is xfce.
<nigelb> In that case, the xubuntu team could help you.
<nigelb> charlie-tca: ^^
<penguin42> nod
<charlie-tca> oh
<penguin42> it's not an urgent; it's just a nicety - adding some accelerators to the window menu
<charlie-tca> That could take until Xfce4 4.8 comes out then. They are a really small team, and usually just try to get issues fixed when possible.
<charlie-tca> They ain't much bigger than Xubuntu's team is
<penguin42> nod
<charlie-tca> 4.8 got delayed again, too
<penguin42> should be a relatively easy mrge anyway - if they like it
<mr_pouit> penguin42: on lp or on the upstream bugzilla? Because for xfwm4, I don't include any patch that hasn't made it upstream (window management is a bit too tricky to include random patches)
<penguin42> mr_pouit: Upstream
<penguin42> sparse is really good at passing stupid things like people passing enums to bool's
<micahg> drew212: bug #?
<abhijit> vish, ping
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> bye.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-15
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify whether or not bug 379382 also occurs in oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama (affects: 16) (heat: 61)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<njin> Hello can someone set status triaged importance medium for me, thanks
<njin> bug 825238
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825238 in casper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "screen reader does not start in a11y installation (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825238
<hggdh> bug-controllers: please note we have an application to review
<bigbash> I was looking to join BugSquad and was reading how to request a mentor, is the Ubuntu Wiki-page it's referring to in step 2 your information on Launchpad or am I missing something?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-16
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify whether or not bug 379382 also occurs in oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama (affects: 16) (heat: 61)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> I juts got an e-mail saying this: http://pastebin.com/4MTjWndi . How often will I have to deal with this?
<evaluate> I mean, I joined bug-control about 2-3 Months ago, if I have to go through this every 2-3 Months, it's kinda annoying...
<bdmurray> evaluate: the first membership period is for 2 or 3 months and then it becomes a year
<evaluate> I see. Can you extend this for me please?
<bdmurray> evaluate: what is your lp username?
<evaluate> It's launchpad.net/~shantzu
<bdmurray> evaluate: done, thanks for helping out
<evaluate> Thank you too!
<yofel> hey cool, the bug distro/project reassigning UI got implemented :D
<yofel> hm, seems to break the standard responses in the firefox lp addon though
<yofel> bdmurray: does it still work for you?
<micahg> it was broke for me last night
<alex_mayorga> Hi!
<alex_mayorga> Can someone help me with bug 713781?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713781 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[natty] Video corruption on kernel 2.6.38-1-generic (and on -3) and nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2) (affects: 2) (heat: 13)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713781
<alex_mayorga> I think it can be closed now
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-17
<DanaG> Say, if I can confirm an Expired bug, should I move it back to New, or Confirmed?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/677042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 677042 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox removes song from library when external visualization is closed (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Low,Expired]
<yofel> confirmed in this case
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> How about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 329012 in linux (Ubuntu) "Add ipmisensors module to ubuntu kernel (affects: 7) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Apport usually gives this: "You are not the reporter of this problem report."
<yofel> DanaG: you don't apport-collect kernel bugs from other people. You file your own bug
<DanaG> .....[sudo] password for dana: ......................
<DanaG> Nice... printing dots over the sudo.
<DanaG> Done.  Made my own bug, and added the link to dupe-of.
<DanaG> Should I just mark duplicate myself?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/827775
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827775 in linux (Ubuntu) "Add ipmisensors to Ubuntu kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 329012 in linux (Ubuntu) "Add ipmisensors module to ubuntu kernel (affects: 7) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yofel> if you think it's the exact same issue feel free to, I don't touch kernel bugs
<DanaG> It's a wishlist, anyway.
<bdmurray> yofel: no, I noticed that too
<bdmurray> I'td be great if someone were to report a bug as I'm at a sprint this week
<bdmurray> I reported it as bug 827854
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827854 in launchpad-gm-scripts "lp_stockreplies no longer working with new Launchpad forms (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827854
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 827776 is a new one to me.  Is that type of error common?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827776 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "package isc-dhcp-common 4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu9.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827776
<mvo> bdmurray: I doubt it, but let me look at the logs
<mvo> bdmurray: so that appears to be a problem with the filesystem again
<bdmurray> mvo: right
<mvo> bdmurray: would be nice to ask him to attach the file, I will do that now
<bdmurray> I just hadn't seen that particular message before
<mvo> yeah, me neither
<bdmurray> mvo: there are about 6 more like it
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 827736 is due to the order the packages are installed in?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827736 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 fails because of isc-dhcp-client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827736
<mvo> bdmurray: not in this case, the resolver does not manage to find a solution, let me check whats going on in the apt.log
<CarlFK> what's the command line image bin poster?
<CarlFK> which I think it tied into one of the bug reporting tools
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 828037
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 828037 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.21.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 101 (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828037
<jibel> and good afternoon
<velle_frak> Hello, could somebody please check out Bug #827157 which I marked as duplicate of bug Bug #827159 .
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827157 in transgui (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (dup-of: 827159)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827159 in vidalia (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827159
<bdmurray> jibel: great, thanks
<velle_frak> The package isn't the same, but I think it is the same problem.
<jibel> velle_frak, these bugs are not duplicates. both application must be added to the whitelist. different applications = different bugs or tasks
<velle_frak> Oh ok, thx for the info. I thought the problem could be in upstream code and was not really application related. What do you mean by whitelist?
<paultag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitelist :)
<velle_frak> :)
<hggdh> jibel, bdmurray, pedro_ : good afternoon
<pedro_> hggdh, good morning Sir Carlos, how are you today?
 * hggdh misses charlie_tca
<hggdh> pedro_: life could be better, but it would hurt
<hggdh> :-)
<jibel> velle_frak, gory technical details there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<jibel> Good morning hggdh
<pedro_> afternoon jibel :-)
<jibel> good afertnoon pedro_
<jibel> *afternoon
<velle_frak> Hmmmm, ok, thx jibel, maybe that will shed some light on the issue for me.....
<jibel> velle_frak, if you plan writing indicators sure that will do, if you don't, then don't bother reading the doc and unduplicate :)
<velle_frak> lol, i want to learn some more about insides, but, just in case that i might give up reading after a few lines, the bugs are already unduplicated ;).
 * jibel updates his main laptop and reboots. finger crossed
<jibel> brb
<hggdh> QA meeting in 8 minutes on #ubuntu-meeting
<lfaraone> uh, does anybody else see a reason why bug 813134 should be private?
<ubot4> lfaraone: Bug 813134 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/813134 is private
<lfaraone> I don't even think its a security vulnerability
<lfaraone> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> lfaraone: I don't see a specific reason
<lfaraone> bdmurray: mk. looks to me just like a mistaken user on both counts... shall I remove the private and security bits?
<bdmurray> lfaraone: sounds good to me
<lfaraone> mk, thx
<njin> hello, wich is the package for update-apt-xapi ? thanks Fabio
<hggdh> micahg: ok, I found the place. It is not dh_install, but dh_python2
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-18
<micahg> hggdh: ah, ok, well, it still worked for me
<hggdh> and I cannot figure why it would work for you and not for me. There has to be an explanation
<micahg> I can push up the .dsc and the .debian.tar.gz if you like
<hggdh> please do
<hggdh> I can then find out what is different
<micahg> hggdh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~micahg/ajaxterm/
<hggdh> thanks, micahg
<hggdh> micahg: found the issue -- not only ./runtime.d got deleted, but also the binaries were not loaded
<hggdh> so it was correct on one point, and wrong on everything else anyway
<hggdh> micahg: and I just checked by moving the rm -rf to before the dh_python2, and rebuilding -- the runtime.d is still there
<hggdh> I really would like to have more details documented on that :-(
<hggdh> micahg: if you would like to comment -- https://code.launchpad.net/~hggdh2/ubuntu/oneiric/ajaxterm/bug795159
 * hggdh stops for the day, 13 hours is quite enough
<njin_> Hello, I've got an apport bug, but it cannot reported on launchpad because 'Unexpected form data'. What can I do ?
<Ursinha> bdmurray: ^
<njin_> the title is:
<njin_> jockey-text crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in write(): 'asci' codec can't encode character u'\xe8' in position 120: ordinal not in range(128)
<jtaylor> njin_: that is a known bug
<jtaylor> probably related to this one: bug 827090
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827090 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-cli crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in communicate(): 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 40-42: ordinal not in range(128) (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827090
<jtaylor> or is it jockey that crashed and not apport?
<njin_> jtaylor: thanks, is jockey crashing
<jtaylor> could be something else then, but maybe the apport failure is related to your reporting problem
<njin_> I've tried to change the title but the reslts is the same.
<pedro_> morning hggdh
<hggdh> good afternoon pedro_ ! How's life in London?
<pedro_> hggdh, going well. Weather is similar than in Santiago though, I'm still looking for the european summer they promised me :P
<pedro_> hggdh, how are you today?
<hggdh> life is as good as it can get, currently
<pedro_> oh i love the notification system of gnome-shell
<hggdh> pedro_: at least g-shell is working ;-)
<pedro_> hggdh, why i keep hearing that? ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: on my netbook, unity3d fails because compiz crashes on start (and I get an unusable session). g-shell survives...
<pedro_> at least for me it crashes a few times per day
<hggdh> well, on my work laptop I went back to natty...
<pedro_> g-shell seems to work ok
<hggdh> yeah
<jibel> I'm on 2d for 1 week now. I can't make unity work on any of my system. It's the first time ever it happens.
<hggdh> this is sort of worrysome...
<pedro_> yay it started to rain in london
<pedro_> now i feel like in home...
<Ursinha> pedro_: yesterday there was rain enough to make us wet and miserable
<Ursinha> not enough to feel home, though
<pedro_> Ursinha, i'll be feeling that way if it doesn't stop raining before we leave the building :-/
 * hggdh does not quite remember what is rain anymore
<Ursinha> hggdh: where are you? Portugal?
<hggdh> Ursinha: I wish... I am in Texas
<hggdh> heh
<jibel> unity 4.8.0-0ubuntu3 has been uploaded. There's hope that will fix my session start failure :)
<hggdh> unless it solves the compiz crash I have... no chance here
<hggdh> well, well, well, it actually may: Backport r1381 to fix a session start compiz segfault (lp: #825040)
<hjd> Hi. bug 731979 requested that clojure should be updated to 1.2, and the latest comment notes it has been included in Debian and could be synced. However, I checked briefly and it turns out it has been packaged as clojure1.2, does this mean I can change status to fix released and point to the other package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 731979 in clojure (Debian) (and 1 other project) "please update to clojure 1.2 (affects: 4) (heat: 18)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731979
<micahg> hjd: invalid I guess since this source package saw no update
<pjbroad> Hi could anyone advise if there is anything more that users can to to advance the resolution of this bug in Lucid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer/+bug/455461
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455461 in sound-juicer (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Sound Juicer depends on deprecated libmusicbrainz4 (affects: 24) (dups: 2) (heat: 114)" [High,Triaged]
<lfaraone> could someone with access to maverick or lucid test whether blogtk loads for them? I suspect it won't due to a missing dependency, which is why I filed  bug 813333
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813333 in blogtk (Ubuntu) "[removal] Please remove blogtk from lucid, maverick, natty, oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813333
<micahg> lfaraone: I think it can be fixed w/out removing it, I just haven't had time, I thought the package just changed
<micahg> oh, maybe not, Debian killed it too :(
<lfaraone> micahg: I mean, its not in Debian, and the code depends on something that hasn't been satisifiable since hardy
<micahg> lfaraone: it was available in karmic IIRC
<lfaraone> (the package itself does not depend on gtkhtml2, but that is a bug)
<lfaraone> $ rmadison python-gtkhtml2
<lfaraone> python-gtkhtml2 | 2.19.1-0ubuntu7 |         hardy | amd64, i386
<lfaraone> python-gtkhtml2 | 2.19.1-0ubuntu7.2 | hardy-security | amd64, i386
<lfaraone> python-gtkhtml2 | 2.19.1-0ubuntu7.2 | hardy-updates | amd64, i386
<hjd> micahg: done :)
<micahg> lfaraone: karmic doesn't show in rmadison anymore :)
<charlie-tca> lfaraone: Xubuntu 10.04 errors trying to run blogtk, no module named gtkhtml2
<charlie-tca> but it does install without error
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: stellar, as expected.
<charlie-tca> Do you need the bug report updated?
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: nope, just wanted personal confirmation so I could ensure I'm not filing for removal of something that works.
<charlie-tca> Okay.
<lfaraone> micahg: fwiw, blogtk from the author's PPA works. so if you're particularly attached to this software, I'd be willing to sponsor you uploading it in debian :P
<hjd> I have been tagging some bugs upgrade-software-version and I have some questions; should I tag sync/merge request with this as well, or do they fall outside the scope of u-s-v? what about bugs marked feature freeze in the title, are these handled differently?
<micahg> lfaraone: I think we're better off SRUing a working version than removing
<lfaraone> micahg: from what I can tell, we can either rip out gtkhtml, which would either require us to make it a text-only blog editor (new feature!), port it to another such library (new feature!), or SRU blogtkv2 (loads of new features!)
<lfaraone> micahg: but lets → #ubuntu-motu
<jtaylor> pjbroad: is it your branch linked against the bug?
<negueba> guys, i've a problem with ubuntu 11.04 and with the 11.10 testing versions. seems to me that atl1c and ath9k don't work at the same time. every time the system freezes at the splash screen. to get the system work i need first disable my wireless card directly from bios and then startup the system
<pjbroad> jtaylor: sorry, what do you mean?
<jtaylor> pjbroad: this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phw/+junk/sound-juicer-lucid-libmb3
<pjbroad> No, that is not my branch.  I did my own test build based on the patch provided.
<njin> bug 829022
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 829022 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829022
<hggdh> jibel: are you able to use 3d now?
<hggdh> jibel: I am still being hit by a compiz crash (sigabort on raise()
<jibel> hggdh, yes, much better. that's the 1rst time in a week I'm able to start unity.
<hggdh> jibel: lucky you...
<jibel> hggdh, do you have a bug # with a backtrace ?
<hggdh> I should, let me see
<hggdh> jibel: bug 826411, but apport has not yet retraced it
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 826411 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/826411 is private
<micahg> hggdh: retracers are broke
<hggdh> blast it, I am going to do the retrace myself
<jibel> hggdh, could you subscribe me to that report please ?
<jibel> unless there's any confidential information I shouldn't be exposed to of course.
<hggdh> jibel: of course I can, nothing I have is a secret for you ;-)
<jibel> :)
<hggdh> jibel: done
<jibel> hggdh, thanks. what's your background settings ?
<hggdh> jibel: should be full colour, black
<hggdh> I am opening a new bug, with a decent backtrace
<hggdh> jibel: I opened bug 829049 with a nice backtrace
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 829049 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829049
<jibel> hggdh, ok I can reproduce it by setting the background to full color.
<hggdh> oooohhh perfect!
<hggdh> jibel: and I see in the BT a call to change in background
<jibel> hggdh, easy workaround, login to 2d, set the bg to a picture :)
<hggdh> jibel: indeed, and I was doing it already :-)
<hggdh> jibel: one thing that bothers me is I see no indication of where the cursor is on lightdm greeter
<hggdh> jibel: confirmed your confirmation of the bypass
<hggdh> jibel: can you confirm it, please? Or is it a know issue?
<jibel> hggdh, there's a bug about the missing cursor.
<hggdh> s/know/&n/
<hggdh> ah hell, now Ctrl/Alt/T does not work anymore :-(
<jibel> hggdh, it's been reset at some point during the upgrade. You must reconfigure it in gnome-control-center/keyboard shortcuts.
<hggdh> jibel: indeed. Pretty much all shortcuts are gone/disabled
<hggdh> *now* I can consider upgrading to Oneiric again :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-19
<hggdh> kamusin: available for a quick chat?
<kamusin> hggdh, sir Carlos of course
<hggdh> kamusin: PM
<mandarg> so I'm a newbie here, but have worked in software QA for some time
<mandarg> can I talk to a member of the Bug Squad to find out ways in which I can contribute?
<trinikrono> ahola mandarg, have you looked at the wikipages relating to the bugsquad
<mandarg> yes, going through them now (sorry for the slightly impatient request)
<mandarg> I guess I'll have to report an area of specialization and find a mentor
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-20
<bsmartt`> ok great! I have been approved to join the bugsquad team on launchpad.  What is the next step I need to take to get assigned a mentor? Just wait? I've completed all the requirements that I found online.
<bsmartt`> one question I already have is I've noticed from a number of bug reports I've looked at often triagers ask the reportee if they've confirmed this bug is reproducable with the nightly build, as a dev will I need to be doing nightly builds? If so, is a vm good enough?
<charlie-tca> bsmartt`: no, you are not required to do nightly builds as a bugsquad member.
<charlie-tca> bugsquad attempts to get the bug report ready, so that when the developer gets it, he/she does not have to try to get enough information to work it. It should already be there for them.
<charlie-tca> As a dev, you would be the one getting the report after bugsquad finishes with it, normally
 * charlie-tca is not a developer, and doesn't really know what they do.
<bsmartt`> ok.  thanks for clarifying
<charlie-tca> Since bugs are normally fixed in the latest development release first, asking if the bug is still present in the development release verifies if the bug is still there.
<bsmartt`> right, I figured that to be the case.  So then it would be quite handy as a triager to have the latest dev release to try to reproduce the bug for them if they can not?
<charlie-tca> Many times the bug will be fixed/not present in the development release, so the developers can look at a diff and find how to fix it easily
<charlie-tca> or decide that it will not be fixed in stable releases.
<bsmartt`> i see
<charlie-tca> Yes, many of us do use VBox to check the bugs in the latest development release, if the reporter is unable and we have the time.
<mandarg> charlie-tca: Is there a place where you can get pre-compiled vbox images of the daily builds so you don't have to install them repeatedly in virtualBox?
<hggdh> no, and this would actually not make much of a sense. We need to test *installation* and usage, not only usage
<maxpolk> Should I add a comment to the end of a perfect match bug, that it applies to an all new DistroRelease?  Or open a new bug against the different DistroRelease where I'm seeing it as well?
<maxpolk> I think maybe I should follow the advice "If you have further information about an already reported bug, add this information to the existing report, rather than opening a new one", even though it didn't match distro release
<charlie-tca> maxpolk: normally, adding information to the existing bug report is great! If it is a bug against the kernel (linux), opening a new report is preferred.
<charlie-tca> If the existing report is closed as fixed, adding information to it outside the release it was fixed in often complicates the issues and a new report is better.
<maxpolk> new unassigned
<maxpolk> thanks!
<charlie-tca> Thanks for asking.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I am in complete complete agreement with that.
<charlie-tca> and now, I will say goodnight to all :)
<hggdh> g'night chalcedny
<hggdh> darn, he was faster than me. Sorry for the wrong ping ^
<njin> Hello guys, why if I run gdb (with or without sudo) to track aptd it return /usr/sbin/apyd not in executable format, i've tried with file or exec-file but nothing change. what i get wrong?
<njin> *S apyd/aptd
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> one user in #ubuntu wants to submit bug against newest kernel in natty narwhal. what is its package name?
<Abhijit> vish, ping
<nigelb> Abhijit: Usually, kernel bugs go to linux package.
<Abhijit> nigelb, i mean the actual package name to be typed after ubuntu-bug
<nigelb> That's what I meant. But I may be wrong.
<Abhijit> np. i think they found another similar bug.
<hggdh> yes, bugs against the kernel go to the 'linux' package
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-13
<epikvision> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1035994
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1035994 in lightdm "Can't restart after switch and suspend user." [Undecided,New]
<Logan_> Anyone from Bug Control around?
<Logan_> I'd like to see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/953891 can be made public - it's a crash that I just experienced, and apport directed me to this (private) bug
<ubot2> Logan_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 953891 not found
<Logan_> assuming CoreDump.gz, etc. have been removed automatically by the retracer, I don't see why it couldn't be made public
<LordOfTime> ugh, i just missed Logan  XD
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<green7> Someone please mark the importance of bug #1036169 as Wishlist.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1036169 in variety "It should automatically detect the DE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036169
<pedro_> green7: its an upstream project, so only the admins of that projects can do that
<green7> okay
<pedro_> we only have access to the ones in 'Ubuntu'
<pedro_> hello hggdh  roadmr
<roadmr> pedro_: hello good morning!
<hggdh> hey pedro_ good morning
 * smartboyhw waves at pedro_, green7. roadmt and hggdh
<hggdh> hi smartboyhw
<green7> hello smartboyhw
<green7> can someone help me in fixing bug #923932.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923932 in libreoffice "LibreOffice icons classic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923932
<green7> can someone help me in fixing the bug #923932.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923932 in libreoffice "LibreOffice icons classic" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923932
<pedro_> hey smartboyhw
<green7> which mailing list should I use to ask for help during fixing a bug?
<micahg> green7: what type of help, most of that is done on IRC
<green7> I'm fixing my first bug, so I need some help. Bug #923932.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923932 in libreoffice "LibreOffice icons classic" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923932
<micahg> green7: libreoffice isn't a good starting place for a first fix as the package is more complex than most, but #ubuntu-desktop would be the place and sweetshark would be the one to talk to, also, we usually don't do one-off uploads of libreoffice due to its size and regular churn
<green7> okay thanks
<micahg> green7: FWIW, that sounds like an upstream issue, not something we'd fix in the distro directly, but sweetshark would be the person to talk to since he's upstream as well
<green7> yep, alright
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-14
<green7> hello
 * green7 waves at everyone.
<pedro_> hggdh: you!
<pedro_> hey green7
<green7> hello pedro
<hggdh> pedro_: always
<hggdh> pedro_: what did I do (or failed to do, as the case may be)
<roadmr> pedro_: hello
<green7> #ubuntu-testing
<green7> Is there any other way of cloning the libreoffice source code, other than bzr?
<jtaylor> clone the packaging?
<green7> jtaylor: I've to work on a bug, how can I get the source code, and then submit a patch?
<jtaylor> green7: you can clone upstreams git if you want the original source
<green7> that won't matter while submitting the patch, right?
<jtaylor> depends who you want to submit the patch too
<jtaylor> upstream or ubuntu or debian or some derivative?
<jtaylor> for ubuntu bzr is probably the preferred thing to clone, but as long as the patch applies it doesn'T really matter where you get the source from
<green7> all right thanks
<jtaylor> green7: if you want to save download the smallest is probably getting the source with apt-get source
<green7> thank you
<green7> how do I submit my patch without using bzr?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-15
<smooth-texan> Howdy all I'm looking to get started in bug triage and am looking for a little help
<smooth-texan> for instance the status on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1036899 is new
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1036899 in dpkg "Race condition in start-stop-daemon when using the --background and --make-pidfile options" [Undecided,New]
<smooth-texan> it has a patch attached, so should I change the status to confirmed?
<smooth-texan> any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
<r0csteady> ohai
<r0csteady> If we have to add additional lines of code to a default config file for it to work on production, would that be considered a bug? Or, is it a request for additional software.
<om26er> unity-panel-service is not starting on staging :/
<mapreri> how does the bot that mark the needs-packaging bugs as triaged/wishlist work, and when does it run?
<hggdh> mapreri: this is probably a bot written by bdmurray, he will be able to answer (I think) when he is awake
<mapreri> hggdh: yep, the bot run with his lp user, so i think it was written by him.
<bdmurray> yes it is written by me
<mapreri> bdmurray: how does the bot that mark the needs-packaging bugs as triaged/wishlist work (i mean, what the bot look for identify a needs-packaging bug), and when does it run?
<mapreri> bdmurray: hi, firstly :)
<bdmurray> mapreri: it looks like it searches for bugs tagged needs-packaging and with an importance of undecided
<bdmurray> mapreri: then there is another thing that looks for 'needs-packaging' in bug.title.lower() and tags them needs-packaging
<mapreri> bdmurray: thx for the informations, and, when it does run?
<bdmurray> mapreri: looks like 1x a time
<bdmurray> mapreri: looks like 1x time a day
<savio> hello guys
<savio> anyone?
<roadmr> savio: hello!
<smooth-texan> savio: hows it going
<savio> smooth-texan, roadmr f9
<savio> i submitted request for bugsquard
<savio> what happened to it
<mapreri> the non-free component of debian repository will be sync with ubuntu multiverse?
<micahg> mapreri: generally, but bugsquad usually shouldn't touch packaging requests save to tag upgrade requests with upgrade-software-version if they're not already being worked on
<mapreri> micahg: I'm referring to bug 1037006, in which I think to invalid it because there is already those package in debian, and for 13.04 should be sync into Ubuntu, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037006 in ubuntu "Sync fonts-cns11643 98.1-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037006
<micahg> mapreri: no, and that's something you shouldn't be touching, it's a packaging request (a sync in this case)
<micahg> meh, touching with a bugsquad hat on
<micahg> it's a request for a new package, it's valid
<micahg> anything that looks like that, don't touch "Sync foo from Debian unstable"
<mapreri> micahg: in the HowToTriage wiki page, in the section "Needs packaing bugs" there is write "if not in Ubuntu, then check Debian (see http://packages.debian.org, or run rmadison -u debian <package>). If it is in Debian, mark it as Invalid, and add a comment stating: [...] "
<micahg> mapreri: that's not a needs packaging bug
<micahg> it's a sync request
<micahg> mapreri: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Developer_Process_Bugs
<mapreri> micahg: so, i'll leave it untouched :)
<mapreri> micahg: O.o is the section above! oh, thanks, i have forgotten this section!
<mapreri> micahg: but now, here is 11:30 pm. i have to go to my bed, thank you for the help :)
<micahg> mapreri: have a good night
<mapreri> micahg: you too :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-16
<smooth-texan> I've got a bug that needs to be set to wishlist Bug #1037193
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037193 in dpkg "deb package archive should use "lzma -1" or "xz -1e" compression by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037193
<smooth-texan> If someone could help me out i'd appreciate it
<smooth-texan> thanks
<green7> join #ubuntu-testing
<smartboyhw> green7: Why?
<smartboyhw> I'm there
<green7> smartboyhw: what?
<smartboyhw> WHy ask people to join #ubuntu-testing?
<green7> can't understand why you're asking that?
<smartboyhw> Why do you want people to join #ubuntu-testing?
<Pici> smartboyhw: it was a typo, ignore it
<smartboyhw> ...
<green7> weren't you talking to me?
 * hggdh wonders about the power of miscommunication
<micahg> hggdh: 14A
<ogra_> micahg, at what voltage, european or american ?
<micahg> ogra_: we'll split the difference and call it 180V :)
<ogra_> haha
<micahg> so, it seems miscommunication is more hazardous to Amemicans :)
<micahg> *Americans
<hggdh> micahg: indeed
<hggdh> miscommunicrant is someone that miscommunicates, correct?
<pedro_> hello micahg  hggdh
 * smartboyhw waves at hggdh
<micahg> pedro_: hi
<smartboyhw> balloons: ping back in P
<smartboyhw> M
<smooth-texan> can someone change a bug to wishlist for me?
<smooth-texan> Bug #1037193
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037193 in dpkg "deb package archive should use "lzma -1" or "xz -1e" compression by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037193
<roadmr> smooth-texan: I can change the ubuntu task for you, but not the upstream one
<roadmr> smooth-texan: done, don't forget to set the status too
<smooth-texan> roadmr, thank you sir.  Does it need to go to confirmed?
<roadmr> smooth-texan: I'd say confirmed
<smooth-texan> roadmr, awesome!  Thanks again.
<roadmr> smooth-texan: no problem :)
<micahg> dpkg upstream is Debian
<roadmr> micahg: ok then no wonder I can't set the importance :)
<micahg> also, this isn't a wishlist bug, since this would be an archive wide change, it warrants discussion, I don't think Debian is willing to flip the switch on this yet, and I don't think Ubuntu is either
<micahg> *just a wishlist bug
<smooth-texan> I haven't actually opened an upstream bug on it yet, only marked it as needs forwarding
<smooth-texan> micahg, so what do we need to do with that bug now?
<micahg> smooth-texan: I think nothing, it'll just be an annoyance in Debian I think since the issue of xz compression is already being discussed
<micahg> s/an annoyance/clutter/
<smooth-texan> micahg: right on, I'll leave it as it
<smooth-texan> micahg: thanks for the help
<green7> how often is harvest.ubuntu.com updated?
<hggdh> green7: at least daily
<green7> hggdh: okay
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-17
<MCR1> How can it be that reported bugs disappear ?
<MCR1> I am sure I reported a bug about the show desktop plug-in, but now this bugreport is gone...
<namoamitabuddha> Can I file a wishlist to ubuntu bug?
<namoamitabuddha> Just like debian BTS?
<hggdh> yes you can
 * smartboyhw waves at hggdh
<hggdh> morning smartboyhw
<pedro_> hello folks
<roadmr> hello!
<RoyK> EHLO
<TheLordOfTime> hiya, bug squad :P  how goes the bug triaging :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-18
<TJ-> A bug I've been working on and posted a patch for has gone missing from launchpad. What happened?
<TJ-> bug #1008289
<chute> Hello - would a pangolin installer question/bug be right here?
<chute> Will try anyhow - the live-CD of 12.04 works perfectly but as soon as I try to install it, the installer crashes when it reaches the "localisation" phase displayed in the bottom bar... thanks for your attention
<chute> tried it several times with the same result - lucid lynx installs perfectly
<chute> thanks for reading me - chute out
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-19
<smooth-texan> question:  how should this be handled?
<smooth-texan> Bug #1038326
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1038326 in apt "uy.archive.ubuntu.com does not works well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038326
<smooth-texan> I don't think it should be a bug per se...
<smooth-texan> put looks like something that needs to be escalated to cannonical
<smooth-texan> but*
<micahg> smooth-texan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#Communication
<micahg> smooth-texan: uy.a.u.c isn't a Canonical mirror
<smooth-texan> micahg: thanks
<penguin42> hmm, that's embarrassing; triaging old bugs marked as new and I find one of mine that I reported, and fixed - and it's still marked as new
<qdb> is there ubuntu developers channel?
<penguin42> there is #ubuntu-devel - but what do you actually want to ask?
<qdb> i want to read some info, explanation, about that update works other way in 12.04
<qdb> sometimes it looks like it updates in background
<qdb> it lock install process, several processes work, even if update manager is closed
<penguin42> you could try in there; although it's a bit quiet at the weekends
<qdb> thank you
 * penguin42 rotfls at the user stories on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-update-manager
<penguin42> do we actually care about bugs in g++-4.4 - the package is still in Quantal - not sure why; perhaps something build depends on it
<penguin42> bug 769601
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 769601 in gcc-4.4 "libstdc++, debug mode: resizing a vector doesn't update capacity" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769601
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-12
<fossterer> Hi ! I removed a patch applied earlier and receiving error as a result. Can smeone look into it?
<hggdh> fossterer: details, please. We cannot look into it without details ;-)
<fossterer> hggdh: I'm sorry.. r u still here?
<cjohnston> Am I correct that a bug report requesting a package be sync'ed from Debian shouldn't be marked with the tag 'needs-packaging' ?
<hggdh> cjohnston: yes -- a sync means it has already been packaged
<cjohnston> hggdh: that's what I thouhgt, just wanted to confirm before correcting a bug
 * pinky is away: Away
<agrestringere> Hello, I have a proposal for the Bug Squad to improve processes, who do I go to or email?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-14
<wulftone> hey all. just tried the 3.11.0-999 daily kernel to see if it fixed my graphics issues... it did not.  : )  I'm curious if anyone here knows how to find out what's wrong.  Here's my dmesg: http://sprunge.us/jVRf?en
<wulftone> sorry lost connection for a second
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-15
<Mez> Any bugcontrol members here ?
<rbasak> !anyone | Mez
<ubot2`> Mez: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Mez> rbasak: cheers :) Never mind - I got it sorted anyway :)
<hggdh> shalom01
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ?
<TheLordOfTime> (also hi)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: trying to run a program in the wrong window
<hggdh> :-)
<balloons> hggdh, TheLordOfTime  thoughts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1212356
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1212356 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu is hostile to bugs from regular users" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I plan to edit the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, but I don't want to do so in the dark of the bugsquad.
<micahg> balloons: the reason that was done is a large portion of bugs were coming in without enough information to process
<micahg> balloons: reading a wiki page isn't a high cost to submit a bug
<balloons> micahg, I get the reasons, and I agree having the page isn't a high cost. We can always improve the language and flow of the page, and thus I wanted to open it up to get your thoughts
<micahg> ah, ok
<balloons> I'm constantly doing the same on our wiki.. trying to not scare anyone off by having too technical descriptions up front, etc :-)
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, *looks now*
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i agree with micahg on his assessment, but I also see a flaw in how ubuntu-bug operates - for crash bugs it requires or rather suggests the full use of a GUI browser when reporting things such as crash bugs.  Also with other bug issues as well, I see things like this, mainly with Debian BTS people going insane trying to loop their heads around the Launchpad BTS
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, but as it stands i think we could revise the ReportingABug stuff to some extent, but generally speaking i don't agree with the bug as is filed
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, can Launchpad set a temporary forced-silence from a registered user on bugs?
<TheLordOfTime> the guy in question who filed that bug is acting exceptionally hostile towards commenters
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: the account can be locked if the user isn't behaving
<TheLordOfTime> ah i misread his statements
<TheLordOfTime> stupid small font
 * TheLordOfTime hates his netbook
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: yeah, looks like he's being ok now
<balloons> his title is strong eh?
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i think the title could be revised to something like  "Ubuntu Bug Filing is not extremely user-friendly."
<TheLordOfTime> but again I'm not a dev and I started with Ubuntu so i find the bug filing system to be sufficient
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> whereas debian people find it to be insane
<balloons> alright, feel free to pm me or leave comments here or email. I'm going to try tackling the page tomorrow and see if I can see if anything can be improved
<balloons> I changed the bug title
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, ack.
<balloons> dinner time.. thanks to you all for the thoughts
<balloons> we'll chat again once I've made some edits I'm sure ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to go zombie killing on an xbox, because I'm too frustrated with my laptop to do much today
<phillw> Hi, could a bug admin please put https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/738305 out of its misery as support has ceased for 11.04, thanks :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 738305 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM Crashed When Accessing a Removable Drive" [Medium,In progress]
<jtaylor> phillw: is it fixed?
<jtaylor> phillw: you yourself marked it in progress, so you should be able to close it
<phillw> Since 0.9, to the current 1.1 there has been many bugs fixed. I've not seen it repeated. jtaylor all I can do is mark it as invalid. Is that the correct answer to close it?
<phillw> I thought the grim reaper of the bug bot quietly murdered inactive bugs :P
<phillw> jtaylor: I assume that marking invalid with comment https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_EOL is the correct way to do this manually?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-16
<phillw> ahh, incomplete.. not invalid... I'll await someone to tell me I'm correct. I've not closed a bug down before :)
<hggdh> phillw: there are some ways. One of them -- given that you stated "...there has been many bugs fixed. I've not seen it repeated.": close as fix released, and add a comment that it has not been reproduced on 1.1
<phillw> hggdh: okies boss :)
<hggdh> balloons: I can understand the OP's frustration. But -- as I have said before -- a bug is a technical report. I actually think that only maintainers/developers/bugcontrollers should be allowed to manually enter a bug.
<hggdh> instead, we should provide a better interface, perhaps graphical, to ubuntu-bugs. It might allow for the selection of a package, or a program, and would *always* enter the bare minimum data we need.
<hggdh> we might also start forcing any new package to require an apport-hook... but I think I would be shot on sight for this proposal...
<phillw> hggdh: can you also mark the external bug link as closed / fix released.  http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3231892&group_id=156956&atid=801864
<hggdh> phillw: done
<phillw> hggdh: I *thought* pcmanfm now had apport hooks? (I do lose track as to how many of the the lxde applications have got apport built in)... I can check
<phillw> hggdh: thanks, I found it in limbo when I was looking up the release versions that pcmanfm had on the various lubuntu releases :)
<hggdh> phillw: heh, I was talking generically, on the discussion that balloons started (ubuntu-bug & the casual user)
<phillw> hggdh: bugs are always a pain... As you know, I've been updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities and have the bug sub-section on there. If any of the bug team want to edit it, add links etc... I'd be delighted :) I've linked SRU to colin's page, as it does get somewhat more involved when someone wants to head down that route of testing. Colin was kind enough to hold the bug session on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<phillw> earlier this cycle.... Damn, he's good :D
<phillw> oops, just added the table of contents to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Bugs surprised no one gave me a dig in the rubs for my omission :)
<balloons> hggdh, looking at the page, it's a novel, but to cut it back would do it injustice. I guess I would like to see a streamlined page saying use ubuntu-bug and file your bug
<balloons> I think improvements in how that process works to get it up to enough "snuff' to be useful would then be warranted. A full on technical bug report is not acheivable, nor does it make sense for most users. Heck, even someone like yourself if your filing against something you dont know anything about
<balloons> I'm sure you all have discussed this in the past.. but does a vUDS session make sense here?
<hggdh> balloons: I think there is room for both -- rewriting the page, and improving ubuntu-bug
<hggdh> balloons: it is probable that a vUDS would help -- we really need to decide how to deal with ad-hoc, casual, users opening bugs
<hggdh> I really do not want to spend time figuring out (1) what a bug is about; (2) what are we missing in data; (3) is this a support request after all?
<hggdh> when we moved to inhibit usage of direct bug opening from LP it was because of the time lost with missing data from bugs; the idea was that ubuntu-bug+apport would take care of that;
<hggdh> we left open a link on LP; perhaps just bad luck, but most of the bugs I have seen directly opened via LP were missing data
<hggdh> so, to really get this going, we need to improve ubuntu-bug/apport so that the user (casual or technical, but unfamiliar with Ubuntu) is not thrown out because a parameter was not passed
<hggdh> (obviously, this will not help a completely ignorant user, or one that really is not willing to learn)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-17
<hjd> Does anyone know whether bug 1213339 is an already known issue or if it is the first report? I spotted this issue earlier today, but saw this and another report describing the same issue, so I wonder if these are the first reports or if they are duplicates of an older bug report.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213339 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-Manager doesn't show all updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213339
<hjd> (And someone should probably look into what's causing the issue too :p )
<yofel> hjd: maybe that's the effect of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates ?
 * yofel doesn't use update-manager so can't really say
<penguin42> interesting; didn't know about that
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-18
<phillw> Hi anyone about to give me some rather fine tuned advice on setting the status of bug 1066435 which now has a proposed kernel fix.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066435 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "powerpc: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<phillw> any bug masters about?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-12
<mikedep333> Hi, I'm not sure what package this bug I reported belongs to.
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1354839
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354839 in Ubuntu "precise vagrant cloud-images still use raring HWE stack" [Undecided,New]
<mikedep333> there are some other cloud-images bugs with no package specified.
<rbasak> mikedep333: I've asked the relevant people in #ubuntu-server for you. Thank you for reporting this.
<mikedep333> rbasak, thank you
<rbasak> mikedep333: they're both in the US, so we probably won't get a response for a while.
<mikedep333> yeah
<rbasak> mikedep333: if the bug doesn't make any progress feel free to ping me.
<mikedep333> sure
<mikedep333> (I was about to ask in #ubuntu-server, but I figured I'd ask here 1st.)
<rbasak> Yeah this is the right place to ask in the first instance.
<rbasak> In this case I know who would deal with this bug, but I don't know if there's a specific LP project to file against.
<mikedep333> right
<mikedep333> rbasak, thanks, rcj is working on it.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I hit this issue while installing Xorg: http://pastebin.fr/36642
<melodie> I can't find my way to the entry of bug reports on the LP, am redirected to the "how to report a bug" :/
<melodie> basically, 5 out of a handful of suggested packages can't be installed. Now it's soon time for sleeping for me and tomorrow again lots to do. so if someone wants to check it and report it as a bug he is welcome (or wants to fix the package, even better)
<TJ-> melodie: touchfreeze was dropped from the archives after 10.04, "xfs" doesn't exist in Trusty, etc ...
<TJ-> melodie: "firmware-linux" should be "linux-firmware"
<melodie> TJ- this is my point, then the package needs to be fixed, there are enough of these basic errors in packages, it might be good to report or fix, as long as it does not take too long to find how to report it. really I do efforts but now I am really too tired for this.
<TJ-> melodie: "cario-5c" was dropped before Raring was released
<melodie> TJ- all this happens in Trusty where I am working on building a remix
<TJ-> melodie: What package should be fixed? You - the user - asked apt-get to install those, and it tells you those packages do not exist
<melodie> the Xorg package
<melodie> the packages are provided as suggest
<melodie> they should be removed and or modified in the suggest list
<TJ-> melodie: apt-get tells you that "xserver" is a virtual package and offers a list of the packages that satisfy that
<melodie> # apt-get install xorg
<melodie> suggests:
<melodie>     Suggested packages:
<melodie>       libglide3 mesa-utils nickle cairo-5c xfs xserver xorg-docs xfonts-100dpi
<melodie>       xfonts-75dpi gpointing-device-settings touchfreeze firmware-linux
<melodie>       xfonts-cyrillic
<melodie> this is the list, where I picked the package names from
<TJ-> melodie: That isn't Trusty
<melodie> TJ- yes, this is in Trusty, with Trusty sources.list, nothing else
<TJ-> melodie: I checked them here for package "xorg" and it shows:
<TJ-> Recommends: xfonts-scalable (>= 1:1.0.0-1)
<TJ-> Suggests: xorg-docs, xfonts-100dpi (>= 1:1.0.0-1), xfonts-75dpi (>= 1:1.0.0-1)
<TJ-> melodie: maybe some of the suggests of packages xorg brings in suggest those missing packages? Probably packages in Universe or  Multiverse
<melodie> yes, that might be possible
<melodie> I will deactivate universe, and multiverse and see what I get from there, hold on
<TJ-> melodie: OK, you're correct... I've found some in main... here, I'll show the command I ran to discover them
<melodie> yes?
<melodie> I kept only the lines "main restricted" in the sources.list and after apt-get update and apt-get install xorg I still see the same exact suggested packages
<TJ-> melodie: " awk '/^Package:/{P=$2} /(cairo-5c|xfs|touchfreeze|firmware-linux)$/ && P && P != $2 {printf("Packge: %s\n%s\n\n", P, $0); P=""}' /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages  "
<melodie> TJ- :)
<melodie> this is very clever, too much for me I'm afraid. I have found what I told you with the apt commands
<melodie> :)
<TJ-> melodie: this is an improvement - it shows which files contain the entries: "awk '/^Package:/{P=$2} /(cairo-5c|xfs|touchfreeze|firmware-linux)$/ && P && P != $2 {printf("List: %s\nPackage: %s\n%s\n\n",FILENAME, P, $0); P=""}' /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages"
<TJ-> melodie: you should use that output in a bug report that covers all those packagse
<melodie> TJ- I can't use your awk commands, I have no idea how to use that
<TJ-> melodie: Paste it into a terminal, press Enter... it runs
<melodie> TJ- if you want to check it and report it, feel free.
<melodie> I am on 2 different machines, one for building and here for communicating
<TJ-> melodie: You're the bug reporter not me, I'm just helping you identify the cause so you can make an intelligent report that someone can fix
<TJ-> melodie: ssh the command over :)
<melodie> as I told you a little earlier I am too tired for that
<melodie> I can't ssh into a chroot
<TJ-> I accidentially ran it on an older server running Raring initially, because I have ssh sessions open... thought I'd made a mistake there :)
<melodie> as I tell you feel free to report it if you think you can do a good job
<TJ-> melodie: You can't? Oh, I usually have openssh-server running for chroots to make them easier to work with :)
<melodie> the tools used here: ubuntu builder and
<melodie> this is a chroot in a machine just besides me
<melodie> and I don't take more time on this, because its 2 am here and I have other things waiting for me after a short night of sleep.
<TJ-> same here
<melodie> too much is just too much but there are so many bugs, when I see lots of things I try to bring it to LP or if I can't at least here.
<melodie> now I want to install xorg and whatever useful I can add and then go crash near my pillow :)
<melodie> TJ- and thanks for answering to me. :)
<melodie> it was kind of you
<melodie> good night!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-13
<saiarcot895> Can someone nominate bug 1284190 for a Trusty SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1284190 in openscenegraph (Ubuntu) "openscenegraph 3.2.0~rc1 doesn't build on ARM (armhf), but builds fine in Debian" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284190
<hggdh> saiarcot895: I added a trusty target
<saiarcot895> hggdh: thank you
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-14
<ProfessorKaos64> Hi, how can I go about nominating Bug 1355747 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mupen64plus-core/+bug/1355747) for an SRU in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355747 in mupen64plus-core (Ubuntu) "mupen64plus crashed with SIGSEGV in ViStatusChanged()" [Medium,Fix released]
<irgendwer4711> hello, some dev here involved with openssl?
<smallfoot-> I am using Utopic, it worked fine, but now when I updated a package, there was a regression, I reported this bug on Launchpad
<smallfoot-> Should I tag this bug with 'regression-release', or 'regression-update' ?
<smallfoot-> or even 'regression-proposed'
<smallfoot-> I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RegressionTracking
<smallfoot-> but its a bit confusing, esp since this is ubuntu+1
<yofel> smallfoot-: regression-release utopic
<yofel> -update and -proposed are specifically for x-updates and x-proposed
<smallfoot-> okay
<smallfoot-> but utopic isn't released yet
<smallfoot-> but i'll tag it regression-release, ok?
<yofel> smallfoot-: it's still a release, just still in development so -release is correct (more accurately: your version is in 'utopic', not 'utopic-updates' or so, hence -release)
<smallfoot-> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-15
<deepubuntu> hello
<deepubuntu> I am a newbie
<deepubuntu> I want to know about software testing in ubuntu
<deepubuntu> ?
<PaulW2U> deepubuntu: this channel is for discussion about specific bugs. #ubuntu-quality is probably the channel you are looking for
<deepubuntu> okay thanks PaulW2U
<RoyK> hi all. what will it take to have the fix from #1171945 into current LTSes?
<RoyK> bug 1171945, that is
<ubot5> bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-16
<pyrite> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru isn't updating
<pyrite> last generated 08/12/14
<iancurtish> Is this a channel to report bugs?
<yami> hi everyone
<yami> I run ubuntu on my Lenovo x201 tablet labtop, it has an integrated wacom tablet.  I get a strange issue when my laptop come fall from sleep mode
<yami> the wacom tablet stop working
<yami> it come back to normal if i reboot, but i wonder if there's a better workaround
<RoyK> yami: I guess #ubuntu would be a better place to ask - this channel is talks about reported bugs
<RoyK> yami: or - report a bug - as detailed as you can - and ask again
<yami> RoyK: ok, thanks you :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-17
<teward> should this be "Won't Fix" for Quantal since it's EOL?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/1091792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1091792 in mountall (Ubuntu Quantal) "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present" [Low,Triaged]
<teward> If so I can mark it, but I want to make sure
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-11
<davis65536> Hi, is there a way of reporting bugs directly on launchpad without using apport? I've done a reasonable amount of work on a remote machine with gdb and valgrind, and I just want to attach those files. apport-cli doesn't give me that option, AFAICT
<TJ-> davis65536: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<davis65536> Bah, thanks TJ - I can now find that on the wiki ReportingBugs page thanks to your link.... :-)
<TJ-> davis65536: if you know the source(code) package you can add "/+source/<package>" too
<davis65536> Yep, I've definitely narrowed it down to "nut". No other bugs look the same to my eyes...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-12
<teward> can someone accept the Trusty nomination on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automysqlbackup/+bug/1483942
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483942 in automysqlbackup (Ubuntu) "Package won't work with mariadb-client" [Undecided,Fix released]
<teward> can someone accept the Trusty nomination on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automysqlbackup/+bug/1483942 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483942 in automysqlbackup (Ubuntu) "Package won't work with mariadb-client" [Low,Fix released]
<rbasak> teward: done
<teward> rbasak: thank you
<teward> rbasak: any chance you can look @ the debdiff there, and potentially check it?  It needs SRU team approval for inclusion obviously, but it's a no-regressions fix, AFAICT
<teward> (from Debian no less)
<rbasak> teward: looks fine to me, except that I'd use 2.6+debian.3-1ubuntu0.1 instead of 2.6+debian.3-1ubuntu1 based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging - it's clearer from the version it's an SRU then (though yours wouldn't cause any other issues).
<rbasak> teward: you want sponsorship?
<rbasak> teward: and if so, have you tested this etc?
<rbasak> (eg. you know a trusty build won't FTBFS for some other reason)?
<teward> rbasak: i'm running test builds of about 50 things, this is on my list for today
<teward> rbasak: it'll need sponsored, yes.  i'll update the version string as well.
<rbasak> teward: just let me know it builds and works and I'll happily upload for you.
<rbasak> (since it's so very trivial)
<teward> ack
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-14
<tsimonq2> Is this still relevant? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Hey, my name is Simon and I applied for Bug Squad 13 hours ago, do you mind taking a look? I really would like to start fixing bugs soon!
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: joining the bug squad isn't a prerequiste for fixing bugs.
<tsimonq2> What I meant is to triage them! Sorry!
<bdmurray> No problem. It's also still possible to triage bugs w/o being in a team. (And thanks for helping out.)
<tsimonq2> I thought the Bug Squad had triaging permissions, though!
<bdmurray> The Ubuntu Bug Control team has some special permissions but work can still be done without being a member of that team.
<tsimonq2> And either way, don't I fit the requirements to be accepted for the Bug Squad?
<tsimonq2> bdmurray
<bdmurray> Right, I'm double checking.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Sorry
<bdmurray> No problem. What kind of bugs will you be looking at?
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu bugs mostly. Untriaged Lubuntu bugs.
<bdmurray> Cool. I've added you, let me know if you have any questions.
<tsimonq2> Ok!
<tsimonq2> Thanks!\
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-16
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-15
<DonkeyHotei> please nominate bug 1247528 for trusty sru
<ubot5> bug 1247528 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Build and distribute intel-virtual-output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247528
<DonkeyHotei> it was fixed in utopic but not in trusty lts
<DonkeyHotei> please nominate bug 1247528 for trusty sru; it was fixed in utopic but not in trusty lts
<ubot5> bug 1247528 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Build and distribute intel-virtual-output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247528
<gb_mks> hi, I´m trying to install ubuntu-sdk (in Ubuntu 14.04 & Trisquel 7.0)  but because of this bug in schroot I can work with the sdk. Can anyone help? ->  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-16
<gb_mks> can someone help with this bug ? https://titanpad.com/bug138569
<rbasak> gb_mks: this channel is for bug triage. Try #ubuntu maybe?
<gb_mks> thanks, I have tried it:)
<hggdh> gb_mks: try #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-17
<DonkeyHotei> please nominate bug 1247528 for trusty sru; it was fixed in utopic but not in trusty lts
<ubot5> bug 1247528 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Build and distribute intel-virtual-output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247528
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-20
<guiverc> help:  NEW to this... bug on launchpad; want to ask user a question (ie. try & run from term to get diag-info)... how do I do it, or is that via "comment"?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-21
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> more than a year ago, I subscribed a bug related to conky, in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/1226277
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1226277 in conky (Ubuntu) "window_type desktop disappears when the desktop is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> I've verified this bug with 14.04
<cristian_c> I was asked to verify bug existence in 16.04, and I've done it
<cristian_c> I confirm the bug exists also in 16.04
<cristian_c> What's the next step in the bug report process?
<krabador> hi to you all
<krabador> beware of cristian_c .
<tsimonq2> cristian_c: comment on the bug report stating what you just said
<cristian_c> uhm
<tsimonq2> cristian_c: you said something a few hours ago and I'm responding
<cristian_c> ah, ok, someone has added the tags
<cristian_c> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-15
<mikael-arguedas> Howdy Ubuntu Bug control team!
<mikael-arguedas> I'm looking for the steps to take to get a package (libpcl-dev) rebuilt for zesty and artful (bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcl/+bug/1704459). Could anyone give me a pointer of what to is the best way forward?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1704459 in pcl (Ubuntu) "rebuild needed because dependency changed location of exported libmpi.so library " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mikael-arguedas> (first time on IRC not sure if this was posted, sorry if it was): Howdy Ubuntu Bug Squad! I'm looking for the steps to take to get a package (libpcl-dev) rebuilt for zesty and artful (bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcl/+bug/1704459). Could anyone give me a pointer of what to is the best way forward?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1704459 in pcl (Ubuntu) "rebuild needed because dependency changed location of exported libmpi.so library " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teward> mikael-arguedas: you sent that already an hour ago.
<teward> patience is sometimes a virtue.
<teward> mikael-arguedas: by 'rebuilt' do you mean to just have a rebuild triggered, or do you mean rebuilt with a newer version?
<mikael-arguedas> teward: sorry I wasnt sure it was properly sent, didnt mean to seem impatient
<mikael-arguedas> yes by rebuilt I mean have a rebuild triggered
<teward> mikael-arguedas: i forwarded this to archive admins, and asked them to ping back here, however I don't think 'zesty' packages'll be easily rebuilt at the moment, but don't quote me on that
<teward> artful, they can probably trigger a rebuild, but there's already 6.3.0+dfsg1-10build1 for libvtk6-dev in the repository, and unless you've tested recently for the issue in Artful, I'm not sure they'll do anything here
<teward> (basically, go confirm with the latest artful daily the issue still exists)
<mikael-arguedas> thanks! If I try in the latest artful docker image I should have the latest daily right ?
<teward> mikael-arguedas: i didn't say 'docker'
<teward> if you're doing it in docker, you should slap yourself, LXD would work better for the artful tests.  If you don't have the latest artful container just run `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y'
<nacc> teward: who was asking?
<teward> nacc: mikael-arguedas
<teward> mikael-arguedas: nacc was looking at this
<teward> and didn't see your messages about testing artfuo
<teward> because I suggested it
<teward> nacc: feel free to take over
<teward> i need to complete timesheets *groans*
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: there appears to be a new src:pcl in artful-proposed
<nacc> teward: gl! :)
<nacc> hrm, failed to build on amd64 and arm64
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: thanks for the pointer, and for monitoring it
<nacc> sigh "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory"
<nacc> i'll retry it
<teward> mikael-arguedas: he's less monitoring it and only responding since I poked #ubuntu-release for someone to look at it ;)
<teward> nacc: sounds like EVIL in the builders
<teward> iirc i saw that twice with HUGE library builds
<nacc> yeah
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: ... pcl is always taking way too much memory ...
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: :/ ok, good to know
<mikael-arguedas> teward: thank you!
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: Do you know if a rebuild for zesty (without source change) can be considered?
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: it needs to be SRU'd to do that, even if no-change: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates -- because building in what is zesty now is not the same as building in what was zesty when zesty released (or when the pakcage was last built)
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: so yes, possible, but the above process needs to be followed (needs to be fixed in artful first, first of all)
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: sounds good, thanks for the info
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: yw, to help along, you can help fill out the template for the SRU from the wiki page in the bug
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: got it , will do!
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: if the bug is fixed in artful with the new source, does that mean the the SRU should ask for the new version rather than a rebuild of the current zesty version ?
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: if the version in zesty will 'just work' after a rebuild, then no
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: but if more stuff is needed, then provide those details
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: a version bump won't happen by default (it's either a backport of a bugfix or a change to the build (or rebuild, in this case))
<mikael-arguedas> nacc: that was my understanding as well, yeah it should "just work" with a rebuilt. thx
<nacc> mikael-arguedas: yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-18
<jarlath> Regarding this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gvfs/+bug/1133477
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1133477 in gvfs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] cut-n-paste move files got stuck forever" [Critical,Fix committed]
<jarlath> Does the fix still need testing?
<jarlath> And if so, how to pull in the 13 packages[1] without updating everything in proposed?
<jarlath> 1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/1.28.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.2
<rbasak> jarlath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed see "Selecting upgrading from -proposed"
<jarlath> rbasak: thank you
<rbasak> jarlath: it looks like it has been tested by some people, but more testing from more volunteers is always welcome. Different people have different environments so it is valuable to have multiple test results.
<jarlath> Good to know. I'd like to learn anyway so I can help again.
<rbasak> Thank you for testing! We appreciate it.
<jarlath> :)
<jarlath> "sudo apt install gvfs/xenial-proposed" complains about unmet dependencies. Do I have to list each of the thirteen packages in this build with /xenial-proposed after each?
<rbasak> I'm not sure, but that's the next thing I'd try.
<rbasak> jarlath: another thing you could do is temporarily remove the pin, run "apt install gvfs", and immediately re-add the pin.
<rbasak> "apt install" won't upgrade unrelated packages gratuitously.
<jarlath> Thanks rbasak, I edited the file. I was using apt install gvfs/xenial-proposed but just gvfs worked. One or both of those helped.
<jarlath> It works. Thanks for the guidance rbasak. I've updated the thread.
<rbasak> Thank you!
<ruffsl> Hello ubuntu bug team, I've reported an issue with the armhf images shipping with an improperly configured source.list, which is cause issues when using it for the official docker hub image.
<ruffsl> I just wanted to be proactively bring it to your attention, and ask if there is anything I can do to help resolve the issue.
<ruffsl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1711735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1711735 in cloud-images "source.list for armhf includes trusty-security which does not exist for arm" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> jarlath: It always needs more testing :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-20
<gsilvapt> Hello. Any kind soul that would be interested in mentoring someone new to the bug squad?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-13
<gf2> Hello. Could someone change the importance on this bug report to "low" importance, please?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1766161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1766161 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "package get updated even though locked in Synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-14
<psusi> could a release manager target bug #1772374 for bionic?
<ubot5> bug 1772374 in OEM Priority Project "ubiquity need mount point /sys/firmware/efi/efivars" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772374
<psusi> bdmurray: I'm trying to write a bugpattern and even when I revert to the unmodified bugpatterns.xml file and run ./test-local, it crashes saying: line 275, in download assert m, 'bug description must contain standard apport format data'
<psusi> ohh, does it not like the fact that the bug I'm trying to dupe against wasn't itself filed by apport?
<bdmurray> probably, it'll skip the bug, as a candidate, if it was not reported by apport
<psusi> ohh, wait... I get it... test-local doesn't want the master bug number, it wants a single bug number to check if it matches a pattern
<bdmurray> Yes, that's true.
<psusi> ok, I got a pattern, search-bugs over the last 5 days finds a dozen dupes, no false positives... woot
<psusi> so now I just commit and push?
<bdmurray> Did you manually mark those duplicates or use -C to have the tool mark them as dupes?
<psusi> bdmurray: not marked anything yet...
<psusi> is it that if I commit and push the pattern, it will take care of new bugs, but existing ones I just need to let search-bugs -C handle those?
<bdmurray> psusi: that's correct, I believe its covered in the README
<psusi> ok... I guess I'll run that and push the commit then...
<bdmurray> I'd be happy to have look at the pattern if you'd like
<psusi> ok... the bzr push seemed to hang anyhow...
<psusi> bdmurray: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YJNMpfPc7m/
<psusi> bdmurray: I tried also adding Package: ubiquity but that didn't work for some reason
<bdmurray> psusi: Hmm, that's weird. Anyway it looks fine to me.
<psusi> ok... search found and marked another 30 something from the last 45 days that I haven't manually triaged yet... pushing now
<psusi> wait, what is bugpattern_written.py?
<bdmurray> it just changes tags on the master bug
<psusi> to what end?
<psusi> should I run that?
<bdmurray> iirc there was an idea to tag bugs bugpattern-needed, or maybe apport does that, and bugpattern_written.py just flips the tag to bugpattern-written.
<psusi> I've seen that... does anything actually use those tags?
<bdmurray> As I said apport does
<psusi> what's it do with bugpattern-written?
<bdmurray> apport tags bugpattern-needed, bugpattern_written.py is a bzr plugin as mentioned in it
<psusi> ohh, I see... someone tags a bug as bugpattern-needed and when someone actually writes the pattern, that marks it as done... since I just wrote the pattern without being prompted with a -needed tag, I don't need to run it
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-15
<psusi> umm... I just fired up bionic daily and tried to type a | in the terminal and it comes out as > instead.  Anyone else seeing that?  Is it a known bug?  What package would you even report that against?
<psusi> hrm... looks like it's the keyboard layout... went into the settings screen to make sure it was set to English-US and it is... it even has a handy picture that shows some extra key that doesn't exist on US keyboards between the left shift and Z keys that has | and > on it and it thinks that's what I'm pressing instead of the one with \ and |... now what package is the keyboard layout in?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-16
<psusi> bdmurray: bug #1787082 should have been scraped by that pattern I added the other day.  Can you see why it wasn't?
<ubot5> bug 1787082 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "grub installation failed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787082
<bdmurray> psusi: Did you try test-local with it?
<psusi> bdmurray: yea, and it has been working
<psusi> search-bugs -C worked anyhow
<psusi> maybe it just isn't working on newly filed bugs?
<psusi> yea, I think that's it... it isn't working on bugs filed since I ran search-bugs and pushed
<psusi> why would it work here, but not there?
<bdmurray> Apport checks the following URL so we could make sure it is there.
<bdmurray> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/bugpatterns/bugpatterns.xml
<bdmurray> and it is
<bdmurray> I also modified test-local to use that url and the pattern still worked.
<psusi> so... it should be working... wtf?
<psusi> is the server just not scanning new bugs?
<bdmurray> The way it works is apport on the client side checks the bugpatterns xml file and then says hey don't report this because its a duplicate of this other bug.
<bdmurray> test-local calls the same functions, so its not an issue with the duplicate checking functions but probably with them getting called at all
<bdmurray> psusi: How could I recreate the bug? It might be best to test it in a live cd environment.
<psusi> bdmurray: take an existing hard disk with at least one partition on it but no ESP, boot the installer in UEFI mode and it will crash when it tries to install grub
<psusi> bdmurray: ohh, and don't do the auto use whole disk install or it will make an esp... manual partitioning, and don't make an ESP
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-17
<gf2> Hello,   I am working on a Thunderbird ticket that has to do with the license being outdated.  I created a Mozilla upstream ticket. The reporter suggests that the issue is with ubuntu packaging rather than Mozilla. Is that correct?  Here is the bug number:
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1028267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1028267 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird license change not reflected in /usr/share/doc/thunderbird/copyright" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-18
<gf2> Hello. Does do the licensing files for Thunderbird get added by the Ubuntu packaging or are they added by the Mozilla team? On the following bug, the reporter says it is Ubuntu packaging team. I am not sure. Could someone let me know if that is the case, and if so, which package I should add to this bug report? Thanks.    G.
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1028267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1028267 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird license change not reflected in /usr/share/doc/thunderbird/copyright" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-19
<tsimonq2> Darn, I wish gf2 would get a bouncer... :P
<tsimonq2> If you're reading via irclogs.ubuntu.com, packaging and copyright notices are done by Ubuntu.
<brainwash> please reopen bug 1004870 according to the last comment in the report
<ubot5> bug 1004870 in Xfce4 Indicator Plugin "Unity indicators not displaying correctly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004870
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-08-14
<gst568923> wpa-supplicant on ubuntu 19.04 not support PMF `Activation: (wifi) couldn't build wireless configuration: 802-11-wireless-security: Supplicant does not support PMF`
<gst568923> --> wpa-supplicant on ubuntu 19.04 not support PMF (Protected Management Frame)?
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-08-15
<guiverc> if a fix-released (artful) bug reoccurs; what is required to chance status?  (occurs in 18.04/19.04/19.10) or should a report etc be made somewhere??,
<guiverc> s/chance/change/ ^
<tomreyn> guiverc: i'd file a new bug and point to the previous report.
<guiverc> not mine... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1713615
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713615 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer fails because Redirection from https to http is forbidden" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guiverc> i added tag bionic; since that was what I was trying to 'help' with (marked duplicate of now)
<guiverc> thanks tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> so apparently this should require an SRU
<tomreyn> of the fix in comment 49 - msttcorefonts (3.7ubuntu5) from eoan to bionic and xenial
<guiverc> can I do something (dumb & simple) to flag it?  [beyond asking here..]
<tomreyn> actually i'm not sure about the need for SRU ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates ) - the 'patch' (replacing sourceforge download urls by github download urls) could probably be backported,
<tomreyn> but there's also a report that eoan is still affected (54), which puzzles me, since it should be fixed there (3.7ubuntu6)
<guiverc> it's not impacting all systems, my interest started with 1840199 where I loaded the package into my lubu 18.04 without any issue..
<tomreyn> it's a package doing a network transaction during installation, those tend to fail in all kinds of unreproducible ways due to the network layer
<guiverc> yep, but :(
<tomreyn> maybe you could talk to juliank who provided the previous fix, see if he would be willing to spend more work on it, or could suggest a way forward
<guiverc> thanks tomreyn ... will chase up
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+changelog looks like you'd want to continue downloading from sf.net but with update-notifier hook introduced in 3.7ubuntu5  - assuming this hook will already work in xenial + bionic
<tomreyn> sorry the hook intorduced in 3.7ubuntu4
<guiverc> thanks again tomreyn , email sent
<tomreyn> guiverc: i'm not convinced i'm any more qualified than you are to handle this, but am happy to put another pairs of eyes on it. ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-08-18
<EoflaOE> I have found the issue in Lubuntu Live DVD where if you remove the installation medium, and press enter, SQUASHFS errors appear. How can I get all details so the bug report will be sufficient?
